# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Ali to nisu batine!

## Luna Rocco

Namjerno ne stavljam ovaj topic na AP, jer znam da bi tamo svi odgovori bili isti.  :Wink:  

Naime, već me dugo kopka to što sam primjetila kako velik broj ljudi s kojima sam u interakciji (bilo da su mi rodbina, prijatelji, poznanici ili samo likovi s interneta) ima jedan vrlo čudan odnos prema batinama - dok se zgražaju nad batinjanjem i premlaćivanjem djece, glatko će preći preko udarca po guzi ili peckanja po prstima, štoviše, zagovarat će "skidanje prašine s pelene" kao sasvim ok način odgoja, najčešće uz opravdanje kako je to "simbolično" i da dijete taj udarac "niti ne osjeti".

Meni je to nevjerojatno, jer osobno ne vidim razliku između udaranja djetetom u zid i laganog udarca po guzi. Osim što prvo dovodi u opasnost sam djetetov život, nema neke razlike - udarac, ma kako blag bio, ugrožava djetetov integritet, povrijeđuje djetetove emocije i šalje mu pogrešnu poruku. 

Poznajem nekoliko divnih, predivnih roditelja koji su jednom ili par puta ipak udarili dijete, no oni znaju da je to loše, ispričali su se djetetu i loše su se osjećali i odmah su shvatili da su oni pogriješili i da dijete nije zaslužilo udarac. Odnosno, da nema te situacije u kojoj dijete može "zaslužiti" udarac.

No, ipak su u većini oni koji, iako se zgražavaju nad nasiljem, *odobravaju* (lagane) udarce po guzi ili prstićima, štoviše, smatraju ih poželjnom odgojnom metodom.

Što mislite o tome? Spadate li u tu skupinu? Ako spadate, kako biste argumentirali takvu vrstu odgoja? Kakva se poruka točno šalje djetetu i kakva je razlika između udarca po guzi i premlaćivanja (osim spomenutih možebitnih fizičkih posljedica koje nisu isključene ni kod udarca po guzi)?

----------


## thalia

Ne spadam u tu skupinu. Previše sam svakakvih batina dobila da bih spadala.

Ali... Jednom sam pričala (davno, istina) s mužem i on me pitao kako se dijete onda može odgojiti ako ga barem malo ne lupneš po peleni. 
Pa sam mu objasnila da je za to potrebno puno više vremena, volje, razgovora, živaca (koje ja nemam uvijek) i shvatio je. Danas se zgraža nad ljudima koji i dignu glas na male bebe i dječicu.

Stvar je u tome što tim ljudima vjerojatno nitko to nije objasnio. Iz njihove ne-želje za shvaćanjem, inercije i olakšavanja si posla.
Zbog toga ljudi ne nose svoju djecu. A ne zato što će ih "razmaziti".
Naime 6, 7, 8, 10 kila nije lako nanašati. Mojih šest je u slingu trenutačno   :Grin:  i dalje se brinem je li mu ugodno i bi li bilo bolje da ga nosim na rukama. I meni dođe teško i ne želim niti mogu zamisliti kako je samohranim  roditeljima (ili jednoroditeljskim obiteljima). 
Jučer sam bila na rubu nakon cendranja i izvijanja i vrištanja svakih 45 minuta nakon hranjenja i jedva sam dočekala da muž dođe doma s posla.
On je došao željan svog djeteta i uspavao ga odmah. 
A da sam bila sama to bi potrajaloooo... 
Ovo pišem samo da znaš da razumijem da odgoj nije laka stvar.

----------


## maria71

Misliš da će ti na ovom forumu netko napisati da je lupio dijete po guzi i zagovarati da je to ok odgoj?

,ne kažem da možda i ima takvih forumaša,al ne vjerujem da će se usuditi napisati tako nešto osim,joj jednom sam ga/ nju lupio ili lupila i neću više nikad jer takva odgojna mjera nema učinka.....


ja smatram da batine imaju kratkotrajan učinak,tj zastrašujući a na dulje se stvara negativan odnos roditelj-dijete koji može a i u većini slučajeva kulminira sukobom bilo u pubertetu bilo u adolescenciji te postupnim udaljavanjem

----------


## maria71

batine= udarac po guzi

----------


## Poslid

Evo ja ću priznati: da sam ih nekoliko puta "tresnula" po guzi. Aleksandra sam čak i ošamarila (pisala sam o tome). I ne odobravam sama sebi i ne mislim da to nisu batine. 
I jaaaako se trudim da to ne radim. U zadnje vrijeme skužila sam da primjenjujem jednu drugu (jednako lošu) opciju: držim ga/ju čvrsto za ruku, pa i tako čvrsto da to djete boli - kad ih želim u nečemu spriječiti.
Često vičem, i to je istina  :/ 

Ali, valjda nisam tak jako loša mama.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Poslid, o tome uopće nije riječ. Nisi jedina, kad dobro razmislim dolazim do zaključka da ne poznajem roditelje koji imaju djecu (stariju od koje 3 godine, naravno, ne bebe), a da ih ni jednom nisu udarili. Ja se nadam da ćemo MD i ja biti iznimka, ali postoji velika vjerojatnost da se i nama "omakne". No, ovaj topic nije prozivanje onih koji su udarili, već onih koji misle da je (blag) udarac ok - zanima me argumentacija.

Kaj bi bila loša mama.  :Love:

----------


## seni

kako ne poznas.
pa na forum ima sigurno barem dvadesetak (ukljucujuci i mene) koje dijete nikada nisu niti udarile niti jako niti blago. a dijeca su starija od 3.

----------

ja jesam, ove dvije starije... i mislila sam da je to ok... da im od skidanja "prasine s pelene" nis nece biti, iako nisu nosile pelene...
tako sam odgajana ja i mislila sam da je taj nacin odgoja ispravan...

onda sam otkrila udrugu i ovaj forum. onda sam se pocela educirati i svladavati...i to je bilo jako tesko... jos je ponekad...nekad mi dodje da ih najradije nalupam po guzici pa ce biti "dobre".. i onda stanem... zasto bi one trebale biti "dobre"? one JESU dobre, ja sam ta koja nije...

doduse ponekad jos eksplodiram pa zavicem al i tu se svladavam koliko god mogu....

----------


## Luna Rocco

Osobno.

----------


## a zakaj

kao sto rece seni, ima i takvih koji nisu nikad.
ja nazalost nisam jedna od njih.

imas prilicno burnu raspravu na tu temu ovdje http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=26003&start=0
(ima i nekoliko forumasa koji misle da je malo po guzi ok)

moj stav je da se djecu ne smije tuci, ni malo ni jako (i iz iskustva znam da posljedice i tog malo po guzi nisu dobre), ali ipak mislim da malo i jako nisu isto. 
Ovih koji zavitlaju dijete u zid sigurno neces naci na forumu.

----------

Kod nas se znaju pravila u vezi "opasnih" radnji, već sam sama sebi dosadna na upozorenjima i objašnjenjima opasnosti struje, vatre...upravo ono što ih strašno intrigira, a znatiželja se pojačava djelovanjem "u duetu".

Dakle, nakon upozorenja i višekratnih sklanjanja s mjesta "zločina", pa ponovnog vraćanja na: 

guranje prstića i vilica :shock:  u struju (iskopale su mi sve zaštite za strujne utičnice)
pentranje na strogo zabranjena mjesta (uzimanje ljestvi do police s sredstvima za čišćenje, detergentima i slično)
trčanje uz prometnu cestu
veranje preko ograde.

Sve radnje čiji je mogući ishod opasniji nego trenutačna trauma od batina, penaliziraju se treskanjem prstića ili po guzi, bez iznimke. Jako pazim da ne udarim jako i nervozno i za takve intervencije nikad ne tražim da mi oproste. Uvijek poslije razgovaramo zašto je do batina došlo i što ne činiti da do njih opet ne dođe, a to su samo ovih navdenih par stvari. Tu sam nepopustljiva..

Za nikoji drugi razlog, ama baš nikad, od mene nisu dobile nikakav udarac ni osobitu kaznu, eventualno kratki time out i uvijek nudim razgovor.
Ja razumijem dječju znatiželju, ali u ovih par slučajeva moraju se više bojati mene nego posljedice opasne radnje, koju još ne razumiju.

----------


## mendula

Ot: u slučajevima utičnica, deterdženata, noževa, stuba i sl., sklona sam kotroliranom zadovoljavanju znatiželje. Dajem da vide, dodirnu, probaju iz mojih ruku i pod mojim napetim nadzorom.
Još nismo došli do bježanja na otvorenu cestu.

----------


## Mamita

ja se ne smijem javljati na ovakve topike   :Grin:

----------


## Bomballurina

Mamita  :shock: , loš dan????? Jedna kratka konstatacija????? Kuda ide ovaj svijet....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## seni

ali virgo, mozes maknuti ruku sa uticnice, maknuti dijete iz opasne situacije i slicno.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Virgo, hvala na javljanju.
Zanima me sljedeće: ako smatraš da je fizičko kažnjavanje u opasnim situacijama prihvatljivo, kako onda objašnjavaš ponavljanje opasnih radnji? Što točno postižeš udarcem po guzi ili prstićima u tom trenutku, a što ne bi postigla npr. ovim što seni predlaže - da ih fizički skloniš s opasnog mjesta?
Zašto smatraš da su batine učinkovitije?

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Jako pazim da ne udarim jako i nervozno i za takve intervencije nikad ne tražim da mi oproste.


Znači li ovaj citat da smatraš kako su one te batine i zaslužile?

Sorry što sam sad zapela za tebe, ali ti si za sad jedina koja se javila, a da smatra kako su lagane batine u nekoj situaciji ok. Ne kritiziram, samo me iskreno zanimaju obrazloženja (ako ti se da, naravno) - pokušavam shvatiti meni strano rezoniranje.

----------


## a zakaj

> ja se ne smijem javljati na ovakve topike


ali, mamita, bas sam se tebi nadala   :Wink:

----------


## a zakaj

luna, a mozes li ti meni bolje objasniti kako to smatras da su "male" i "velike" batine isto?

mislim, jasno je meni da se iz nacelnih razloga kaze: svake batine su batine, nema dobrih i losih itd. 
I ja se slazem s tim da nema dobrih i losih, ali bih rekla da ima losih, gorih i najgorih. Ne kuzim to negiranje stupnjevanja  :/ 

Ako je dijete kaznjavano udarcima po guzi, bit ce mu ugrozen integritet, narusit ce se povjerenje prema roditeljima, opasne situacije ce izbjegavati iz straha, a ne zbog razumijevanja... (iako taj strah ne mora biti prevelik, djeca cesto odluce da neka zabranjena stvar predstavlja preveliki gust i svjesno se izloze riziku). S druge strane, djeca koju roditelji mlate odrastaju u stalnom strahu za vlastiti zivot, bar ja tako mislim, i to ima puno ozbiljnije posljedice.

----------


## Mamita

jednostavnije su
brže
ne moraš se truditi


educirali me foruuummaaaašiiiii

----------


## Mamita

odgovor luni

----------


## anchie76

> Namjerno ne stavljam ovaj topic na AP, jer znam da bi tamo svi odgovori bili isti.


Kao na ovom podforumu drugi ljudi postaju   :Laughing:

----------


## summer

> luna, a mozes li ti meni bolje objasniti kako to smatras da su "male" i "velike" batine isto?
> 
> mislim, jasno je meni da se iz nacelnih razloga kaze: svake batine su batine, nema dobrih i losih itd. 
> I ja se slazem s tim da nema dobrih i losih, ali bih rekla da ima losih, gorih i najgorih. Ne kuzim to negiranje stupnjevanja  :/ 
> 
> Ako je dijete kaznjavano udarcima po guzi, bit ce mu ugrozen integritet, narusit ce se povjerenje prema roditeljima, opasne situacije ce izbjegavati iz straha, a ne zbog razumijevanja... (iako taj strah ne mora biti prevelik, djeca cesto odluce da neka zabranjena stvar predstavlja preveliki gust i svjesno se izloze riziku). S druge strane, djeca koju roditelji mlate odrastaju u stalnom strahu za vlastiti zivot, bar ja tako mislim, i to ima puno ozbiljnije posljedice.


Potpisujem.
I mislim da se na uvjerljivosti argumenata protiv batina ne postize nista ako se nekom ko koristi pec po guzi u peleni pristupi kao da mlati dijete do krvi sibom ili kaisem. I jedno i drugo je lose - ali po meni i jaaako razlicito.

----------


## Bubica

razlika, naravno, postoji ali je najvažnija sličnost to što dijete i u jednom i u drugom slučaju uči da se problemi rješavaju (i) fizičkom agresijom. A ja to svoje dijete ne želim učiti. 

U ovim opasnim situacijama. kada je dijete sasvim malo, meni je dovoljno funkcioniralo jasno NE.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> luna, a mozes li ti meni bolje objasniti kako to smatras da su "male" i "velike" batine isto?


Sad sam pročitala cijeli onaj drugi topic (inače mi ne treba par sati za 4 stranice, ali lovila sam 2 Kalebova spavanja  :Razz:  ), nisam prije bila svjesna njegova postojanja. Sad ne znam je li tamo već sve rečeno ili nije, jer je zadana tema bila posve drugačija od ove (park), pa je "odlutala"...No dobro.

Odgovor na pitanje ću raščlaniti na par faktora, tu ide i nekoliko protupitanja:

1. Što su velike, a što male batine i tko određuje granicu? Na stranu sad premlaćivanje, ali činjenica je da je nekom krajnja granica udarac po prstićima i ta osoba se grozi udarca po guzi; nekome je krajnja granica po guzi, taj osuđuje šamar; nekome je krajnja granica lagana pljuska...Razumiješ na što ciljam? Naravno, svi oni su (pretpostavljam) psihički zdrave osobe koji osuđuju sustavno premlaćivanje - no, istini na volju, ne vjerujem da tako veliki postotak sustavno premlaćuje djecu, dok mislim kako zabrinjavajuće velik postotak odobrava "male" batine čije se definicije onda razlikuju. 

2. Osim problema s granicama batina na koji sam ukazala postoji i problem poruke. Opet na stranu ekstremi - možda sporadična pljuska po licu neće slomiti dijete kao što bi ga slomilo sustavno premlaćivanje, no možda i hoće - tko zna? Pretpostavimo da neće, no opet se prenose poruke koje nisu nimalo konstruktivne - već naveliko prožvakani (no uvijek vrijedni spomena) argumenti da je ok udariti slabijega, da je ok udariti kad ne znaš miroljubivi izlaz iz situacije, da je ok primjeniti fizičku silu kao takvu kad procjeniš da situacija to zahtjeva, da se roditelje "sluša" zbog straha, da je ok udariti osobu koju voliš...Nastavi niz.

3. Osjećaj srama. Mislim da dijete koje dobije po guzi osjeća sram baš kao i ono koje dobije remenom ili koje dobije nogu u dupe. Sram ne raste proporcionalno s osjećajem boli, ponekad su čak i nepovezani.

Eto...nabacano, za početak.
Voljela bih da tu ne bude koljaže (hvala, mamita  :Grin:  ), baš me najiskrenije zanimaju argumenti koji bi išli u prilog udarca (ma kako blagog i sporadičnog).

----------


## a zakaj

> 1. Što su velike, a što male batine i tko određuje granicu? Na stranu sad premlaćivanje, ali činjenica je da je nekom krajnja granica udarac po prstićima i ta osoba se grozi udarca po guzi; nekome je krajnja granica po guzi, taj osuđuje šamar; nekome je krajnja granica lagana pljuska...Razumiješ na što ciljam? Naravno, svi oni su (pretpostavljam) psihički zdrave osobe koji osuđuju sustavno premlaćivanje - no, istini na volju, ne vjerujem da tako veliki postotak sustavno premlaćuje djecu, dok mislim kako zabrinjavajuće velik postotak odobrava "male" batine čije se definicije onda razlikuju.


Razumijem, i zapravo se slazem da ne postoji granica, bar ne jasna. Ja bih se prije zalozila za nekakvo stupnjevanje grijeha. Doduse, mislim da postoje neke granice zajednicke odredjenim skupinama ljudi i odredjenim sredinama - mislim da vecina ljudi radi nekakvu granicu (koja mozda nije ista u Zagrebu i u Danskoj), ali je malo onih koji izjednacuju sve vrste udaraca (takvih ima samo u Rodi  :Wink:   ) 
Osim toga, cak i kad kazes da osudjujes sve vrste udaraca ili fizickih kazni, ostaje ti razgranicenje izmedju udarca i nuzne fizicke intervencije - i ta granica moze povremeno biti mutna - gore je naveden primjer cvrstog drzanja za ruku koje je bolno.
Ja mislim ovako: u redu je da se nacelno svaka grubost osudi (tako je npr. i u nasem zakonu), ali ako se netko nadje pred sudom zbog grubosti - onda ce se ipak odmjeriti: povod, situacija, stupanj grubosti i nanesene boli, emocionalne i fizicke posljedice, posljedice, kajanje.. - i na temelju toga treba donijeti presudu (ovo je bilo hipotetski, ne bih o stvarnom stanju u sudstvu).




> 2. Osim problema s granicama batina na koji sam ukazala postoji i problem poruke. Opet na stranu ekstremi - možda sporadična pljuska po licu neće slomiti dijete kao što bi ga slomilo sustavno premlaćivanje, no možda i hoće - tko zna? Pretpostavimo da neće, no opet se prenose poruke koje nisu nimalo konstruktivne - već naveliko prožvakani (no uvijek vrijedni spomena) argumenti da je ok udariti slabijega, da je ok udariti kad ne znaš miroljubivi izlaz iz situacije, da je ok primjeniti fizičku silu kao takvu kad procjeniš da situacija to zahtjeva, da se roditelje "sluša" zbog straha, da je ok udariti osobu koju voliš...Nastavi niz.


istina.




> 3. Osjećaj srama. Mislim da dijete koje dobije po guzi osjeća sram baš kao i ono koje dobije remenom ili koje dobije nogu u dupe. Sram ne raste proporcionalno s osjećajem boli, ponekad su čak i nepovezani.


i to je istina. ali jos uvijek mislim da, kad se radi o onim grubostima koja su negdje pri vrhu ljestvice, tih problema bude jos puno vise.

----------


## anchi

Po mom iskustvu (baziranom na razgovoru s roditeljima i poznanicima) uglavnom je razlika između onih koji lupaju po guzi i onih koji ne lupaju u educiranosti. Nažalost, većina je odgojena tako da su lupani po guzi (uključujući i mene) i nasljedili su taj obrazac ponašanja (e, tu nisam ja  :Wink:  ). Moram priznati da bih i ja vjerojatno bila sklona takvoj metodi da nisam član ovog foruma, pročitala Searsa i Juula, općenito se educirala. Mislim da ljudi iz neznanja i frustriranosti proizašle iz određene situacije ne znaju drugačije reagirati pa im je onda lupanje po guzi (uz viku i prijetnje) jedini način brzog rješavanja situacije. Kako mi se termin bliži, a imam i malu nećakinju, u mojoj obitelji se često razgovara o odgoju djece. Kad argumentirano spomenem zašto se dijete ne tuče uz spominjanje načina rješavanja situacije, mnogi se iskreno zamisle. Jednostavno nisu razmišljali na taj način. Ja ih većinu ne bih okarakterizirala kao loše. Samo je falilo malo J. Juula...  :Wink:    Svjesna sam da je odgoj djeteta težak posao, nemam iluzije da neću pogriješiti, ali ono što mogu učiniti je dati sve od sebe, educirati se svaki dan unaprijeđivati odnos sa svojom djecom.
Za sve one koji vole lupati po guzi, evo kako sam se ja osjećala nakon te metode: jasno se sjećam osjećaja poniženja, beskrajne tuge i nepravde, a uopće se ne sjećam čime sam isprovocirala pljusku. Zar stvarno želite da vaša djeca nakon 27 godina pišu ovakve postove?  :Sad:

----------


## a zakaj

ja bih jos samo napomenula da mi je fascinantan taj raskorak u stavovima izmedju clanova udruge/foruma i "stvarnih" ljudi iz moje okoline.
ne tako davno sam tu na forumu (na gor spmenutom topicu) napadnuta kao zlostavljacica.
ovo ljeto sam na moru jednakom zestinom bila napadnuta jer je toncek nosio majicu "ne po guzi" (je da kud onda? Ak ne smes po glavi, ne smes po rukama, ne smes po guzi - di ces?)

istina je da dugotrajniji boravak na ovom forumu moze covjeku razbistriti misli i promijeniti stavove - ali, mene zanima kako to da ljude poput ovih na forumu ne nalazim oko sebe?

----------


## Mamita

kako ne kužiš koji je to mali broj, zanemarivo mali, mizerno mali, skoro nevidljiv, stane pod nokat (al nije prljavština)
al svejedno postoji

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Iskreno, smatram da i "velike" i "male" batine ostavljaju strasne emocionalne oziljke (pa makar se dogodile samo jednom)  i po tome su mi jednake. "Velike" su jedino gore utoliko sto mogu djetetu slomiti ruku/nogu/rebro... ali u osnovi su mi sve batine iste.

----------


## zrinka

ne ostavljaju samo batine posljedice
ne smijemo zaboraviti da i rijeci bole!

----------


## a zakaj

> kako ne kužiš koji je to mali broj, zanemarivo mali, mizerno mali, skoro nevidljiv, stane pod nokat (al nije prljavština)
> al svejedno postoji


oprosti, mamita, da li se ti to "svadjas", ili je to jednostavno tvoj stalni ton komunikacije? Ne provociram, nego te pitam da znam u kojem tonu da ja odgovaram? Da li da se branim, polemiziram ili se slozim? Daj pliz nemoj ovo protumaciti kao poticaj za prepirku. Ja ti definitivno nisam "protivnica".

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> ne ostavljaju samo batine posljedice
> ne smijemo zaboraviti da i rijeci bole!


Tema su "batine", no kad si vec spomenula - slazem se posve s tobom.

----------


## ana.m

Ja mislim da se Mamita ne svadi, ja bar njen post nisam tako shvatila, već kao odgovor na tvoje pitanje da zašto u "stvarnom" životu ne nailaziš na ljude poput ovih na forumu. Zapravo je Mamita dala stvarno realan odgovor. Jer je na RODA-i samo kap u moru ljudi koji žive oko nas i imaju dijecu.

----------


## Mamita

joj hvala ti štrumfeta   :Heart:

----------


## Mamita

> Mamita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako ne kužiš koji je to mali broj, zanemarivo mali, mizerno mali, skoro nevidljiv, stane pod nokat (al nije prljavština)
> al svejedno postoji
> 
> 
> oprosti, mamita, da li se ti to "svadjas", ili je to jednostavno tvoj stalni ton komunikacije? Ne provociram, nego te pitam da znam u kojem tonu da ja odgovaram? Da li da se branim, polemiziram ili se slozim? Daj pliz nemoj ovo protumaciti kao poticaj za prepirku. Ja ti definitivno nisam "protivnica".


zamisli me kao pjesnika koji to izgovara i
zvučet će ti drugačije

----------


## Mamita

zvučat  ( :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Storma

ovak....da mi netko lupi Anitu mislim da bi mu po inerciji ruku strgala (ok, ne bih,al masta moze svasta) 
mene su tukli,par puta "ozbiljnije", a ostalo onak, remenom, rukom, pokoji samar. ne bole me te batine, uopce.nit su mi zadale straha, ja sam cvrsta po tom pitanju. mene su boljele rijeci, ponasanje... MM je velik i krupan, al recimo da zamahnem,skupio bi se, izmaknuo, refleksno branio, na njemu su batine ostavile dublji psihicki trag.
zasto ljudi tuku svoju djecu? nazalost, zasto jer uglavnom nisu svjesni posljedica. i zato sto misle da rade dobro. mi smo svi tu vrlo sofisticirani, al pogledaj stvar s ove perspektive: 
-djeca su dobra ili zlocesta, a zlocestu djecu moras natjerat da budu dobri za njihovo dobro
-disciplina je vazna stvar u zivotu, i treba je uvesti u zivot djeteta
-kad ti dijete prkosi, to se izbija zabranom, rijecima, a ako ne samarom; isto vrijedi za neposluh ili u stvari svako iskazivanje osobnosti ili karaktera koje nije u skladu s nekakvom opcom slikom odgoja....
ne da mi se vise, pitaj ako te sto zanima

----------


## Storma

elem, neprihvatljivo ponasanje se treba sasjec u korijenu
i da, rukom po peleni ne boli 


...ja ne kuzim kak ti ne kuzis....

----------


## Amalthea

> i da, rukom po peleni ne boli


Stormić, šališ se, jel'da?
Možda ne boli fizički, ali ja se sjećam osjećaja ...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mamita

do kad si ti pelene nosila :D   :Laughing:

----------


## Storma

ma nije to moje misljenje
luna zeli znati zasto to roditelji rade i kak to sebi objasnjavaju
pa objasnjavam
a iz mog primjera, vec sam rekla, mene su tukli i time sam naucila : da im ne mogu vjerovati, da me vole samo kad sam dobra,i da sam u pravu (ovo zadnje tipa batine kad "odgovaras"). mada, moja mama je sad, kada je sazrela, supe zena. i nema sanse da bi udarila Anitu. Ionako me kaznjavao tata, a on je bio alkoholicar, pa se znao malo zanijet...
al vidi moju percepciju :naspram mnogih ljudi koje znam, mene su zbilja rijetko tukli
meni su Rode i Ap sF - nesto u sto sam vjerovala i nadala se, al dosad nisam vidjela da postoji
i zato vas volim i duboko dozivljavam   :Love:

----------


## Storma

> Storma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i da, rukom po peleni ne boli
> 
> 
> Stormić, šališ se, jel'da?
> Možda ne boli fizički, ali ja se sjećam osjećaja ...


vis, cinjenica i je ,da kad tufnes pelenasa  po guzi lupas ga direkt po egu

----------


## Amalthea

> do kad si ti pelene nosila :D


Pa gle... ak odeš na podforum pelena... nosim ih i sad   :Grin:

----------


## Storma

> do kad si ti pelene nosila


ja se sjecam incidenta za koji mi se mama kune da nisam imala vise od godinu dana :smajlic slon:

----------


## Goga 19

Ja sam u par navrata lupila Mihu po guzi i gadim se sama sebi zbog toga, ali ne zbog ovog foruma. Jednom je čak i dobio pljusku - refleksno, prvo je on tresnuo mene, i užasnula sam se kad sam skužila što sam napravila. 

Ja sam bila batinjano dijete, mama nije birala čime će me tresnuti - šiba, remen, kuhača, ruka... Jednom mi je priznala da me tukla i zbog frustracije, a ne samo zato "jer sam zaslužila". Već sam valjda i na faks išla kad se još propinjala (puno je niža od mene) da me dokači rukom po glavi.  Ne dao Bog da pokušam vratiti, odmah bi udrila u dreku kakvo sam ja to dijete da diže ruku na vlastitu majku. Brat je u životu pobrao puno manje batina nego ja, bio je favoriziran od strane mame. Tata se rijetko kad miješao u te stvari. Interesantno, koliko god je mene tukla, na moju djecu ne diže ruku, dapače, obožavaju se i mogu joj ih s punim povjerenjem ostaviti na čuvanju.

Jako mi se zamjerio način na koji sam odgajana, osobito batine iako je bilo i vrijeđanja i omalovažavanja, i zato sam obećala i Bogu, i ljudima, i samoj sebi da nikad neću dignuti ruku na svoje dijete. Pa sam prekršila obećanje.  :Embarassed:   U cijeloj priči bilo mi je čudno što je MM zagovarao povremeno lupanje po guzi, znali smo se i zakačit oko toga, iako njega njegovi roditelji nikad nisu tukli. Tražila sam rješenje jer nisam htjela da se takve epizode ponavljaju. I našla sam ga. Hvala Bogu, Miha odavna ne zna za udarac od svojih roditelja. Nadam se da mi nikad neće tako popustiti živci da Matija sazna. Ne želim da se moja djeca ikad osjećaju onako kako sam se ja osjećala i da mi zamjeraju onako kako ja zamjeram svojoj majci. 

I zato NE PO GUZI! Nikada.

----------


## summer

Ja sam takodjer protiv bilo kakvih udaraca i vjerujem da cu uvijek izabrati alternativu. 
Ali moram biti iskrena i reci da su mene i sestru roditelji mozda par puta simbolicno kaznili po guzi ili kad smo bile vece dlanom po rukama - ono 'ispruzi ruke' - i ja nikakve posljedice ne osjecam. Nije mi ostavilo oziljke na dusi, tijelu, srcu, volim ih i znam da smo tad 'dobile' jer su oni mislili da je to bilo najbolje rjesenje za neko njima neprihvatljivo ponasanje i da jednostavno nisu znali drugacije. Nimalo ne sumnjam u njihovu ljubav prema nama i dan danas imamo super odnos. I onda mi je stvarno too much kad to neko izjednacava sa batinama i zlostavljanjem i prijeti raznim sluzbama.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> I onda mi je stvarno too much kad to neko izjednacava sa batinama i zlostavljanjem i prijeti raznim sluzbama.


Ma nitko ni s čim ne prijeti, mene samo stvarno i najiskrenije zanimaju motivi za bilo kakvo udaranje djeteta. Nisam rekla da bih pribila te roditelje na stup srama.

Hvala na tvom viđenju situacije, Storma.  :Smile:

----------


## Storma

bah.... kad razgovaram sa starijom generacijom, uvijek im kazem, bez obzira koliko nisu imali ili bili tehnoloski napredni, da im je bilo lakse
jer, postojala su manje vise univerzalna pravila i o tome se i na taj nacin mislilo i "znao" si da je to ok
danas, kad smo svjesni koliko mnoge, naocigled beznacajne stvari mogu ostaviti trag na psihi ...bome nije lako

----------


## smoki

> Ja sam takodjer protiv bilo kakvih udaraca i vjerujem da cu uvijek izabrati alternativu. 
> Ali moram biti iskrena i reci da su mene i sestru roditelji mozda par puta simbolicno kaznili po guzi ili kad smo bile vece dlanom po rukama - ono 'ispruzi ruke' - i ja nikakve posljedice ne osjecam. Nije mi ostavilo oziljke na dusi, tijelu, srcu, volim ih i znam da smo tad 'dobile' jer su oni mislili da je to bilo najbolje rjesenje za neko njima neprihvatljivo ponasanje i da jednostavno nisu znali drugacije. Nimalo ne sumnjam u njihovu ljubav prema nama i dan danas imamo super odnos. I onda mi je stvarno too much kad to neko izjednacava sa batinama i zlostavljanjem i prijeti raznim sluzbama.


Eto, samo ću potpisati

----------


## Zdenka2

Evo jednog topika o kažnjavanju uopće: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...dariti&start=0

i članka iz Vjesnika o kažnjavanju

http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2006/07/1....asp?r=pis&c=2

Ja sam već mnogo puta napisala svoje mišljenje o batinama i kažnjavanju, pa se ne bih ponavljala. Samo ću jedno ponoviti, a to je da su batine izraz nedostatnosti roditelja, nedostatka volje, snage i ideja da nađu drugačije rješenje situacije, nedostatka pozitivnog autoriteta, umora, nervoze, straha, frustracija. Dakle, one zapravo nemaju nikakve veze s odgojem djeteta. 

Moj stav i moje iskustvo u odgajanju sada već šestogodišnjeg dječaka mogu kratko svesti na jednu riječ: strpljenje. Budite strpljivi, jako strpljivi, pa vam se neće događati da pokušavate prečicom (batinama) riješiti stvari. Ta prečica (možda) može funkcionirati u trenutku, ali dugoročno ne donosi ništa dobro.

----------


## anchie76

> Ma nitko ni s čim ne prijeti, mene samo stvarno i najiskrenije zanimaju motivi za bilo kakvo udaranje djeteta. Nisam rekla da bih pribila te roditelje na stup srama.


Sta tu ima biti nejasno... Nema tu nikakvih motiva, vjerujem da su rijetki koji planiraju tuci dijete (a to onda ipak cini se ne spada u kategoriju ne zlostavljaca).  To je samo trenutak frustracije, i iskakanja proslosti na povrsinu, i radjenja onog sto si cijeli zivot oko sebe gledao (ili osjetio na vlastitoj kozi).  I kad si to vec napravio, pocnes govoriti da je dijete ovakvo ili onakvo - jer nekakav izgovor se mora imati kad vec taj roditelj ne zeli preuzeti odgovornost za to sto je napravio.

Nije to nikakva umjetnost, samo nedostatak strpljenja, umor, frustracija - kako Zdenka rece  8)

----------


## zrinka

zdenka je sve rekla   :Love:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ne bih se složila. Virgo je napisala, a čini mi se i Arijana na onom drugom topicu, da je u nekim slučajevima odmjerena "packa" bila prihvatljivo rješenje, a ne nastup u afektu.
O tom ja cijelo vrijeme pričam - znači ne "udarim, pa mi je žao", kakvih slučajeva ima najviše, nego "udarim po prstićima ili skinem prašinu s pelene" + stav "TO NISU BATINE".
Po meni jesu, iako fizički ne bole kao remen.

----------


## seni

> Ja sam već mnogo puta napisala svoje mišljenje o batinama i kažnjavanju, pa se ne bih ponavljala. Samo ću jedno ponoviti, a to je da su batine izraz nedostatnosti roditelja, nedostatka volje, snage i ideja da nađu drugačije rješenje situacije, nedostatka pozitivnog autoriteta, umora, nervoze, straha, frustracija. Dakle, one zapravo nemaju nikakve veze s odgojem djeteta.


naravno da su poslijedice lupanja glavom o zid za djete gore i strasnije, ali to i dalje ne znaci da bilo kakva peckanja po peleni  :shock: ili prsticima imaju ikakve veze sa odgojem.
nemaju.

----------


## -Sanja-

Ja sam prošla dril "ispruži ruke" i to za svaku pi__ariju.
Još se i ja i sestra sjećamo tog poniženja dok idemo prema tati da dobijemo po dlanu. Nikad nas nije vrijeđao niti batinao, ali je metoda bila po dlanovima.
I vjerujte mi ubila bi se da se dijete mene boji kao što sam se ja bojala tate, a sve mi je pružio u materijalnom smislu, pa je usput valjda zaboravio osjećaje.

----------


## summer

> summer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I onda mi je stvarno too much kad to neko izjednacava sa batinama i zlostavljanjem i prijeti raznim sluzbama.
> 
> 
> Ma nitko ni s čim ne prijeti, mene samo stvarno i najiskrenije zanimaju motivi za bilo kakvo udaranje djeteta. Nisam rekla da bih pribila te roditelje na stup srama.


Znam Luna, nisam ni mislila na tebe za prijetnje, malo se referiram na prethodne topice na ovu temu. 
Cesto procitam kako se netko sebi gadi i ne moze si oprostiti zato sto je u nastupu bijesa, nervoze ili cega vec, udario dijete po guzi. Mislim da onda treba razmisliti sto je dovelo do toga, uciniti sve da do toga vise nikad ne dodje, ali gadjenje mi je ipak prejaka rijec - svi smo mi ljudi i grijesimo - a na vlastitom primjeru znam da takav ispad ipak ne mora znaciti da cete na djetetu ostaviti oziljke i da ce vas zbog toga jednom mrziti ili vam to zamjerati. 

Sto se motiva tice i koliko mogu sad o njima unaprijed razmisljati, ja bih valjda planski pecnula dijete jedino ako bi konstantno radilo neku opasnu radnju i svi moji napori i drugi nacini ne bi urodili plodom - onda bi mozda posegnula za tim kao ipak manjim zlom od posljedica te opasne radnje.

Za svako drugo udaranje slazem se sa zdenkom2 i anchie76.

----------

> No, ipak su u većini oni koji, iako se zgražavaju nad nasiljem, odobravaju (lagane) udarce po guzi ili prstićima, štoviše, smatraju ih poželjnom odgojnom metodom


Meni to nije odgojna metoda..jer odgoj je nešto kontinuirano do punoljtnosti, a trebat će im još samo malo da shvate što je to opasno. Meni te batine (nazovimo ih tako da se istakne koliki sam zlostavljač) služe kratkoročnom cilju. Da mi dijete taj dan ne padne preko terase ili pokuša gurnuti kacavidu u struju.




> Ot: u slučajevima utičnica, deterdženata, noževa, stuba i sl., sklona sam kotroliranom zadovoljavanju znatiželje. Dajem da vide, dodirnu, probaju iz mojih ruku i pod mojim napetim nadzorom. 
> Još nismo došli do bježanja na otvorenu cestu.


I ja tako radim. Ali one vide da ja radim mnogo ozbiljnije stvari..miksam s mikserom, režem škarama, režem nožem, čistim deterdžentom. Dopustila sam joj miksanje jedan dan uz napomenu da to može uvijek raditi SAMO UZ MENE I kad JA držim uređaj. Jedva je čekala da odem na 5 minuta, izvukla mikser, namontirala mlatilice i samo što ga nije uključila u struju..prvi dan sam ju zatekla, drugi dan-premješten mikser, mlatilice u drugom pretincu..opet ga je našla dok sam ja stavljala sušiti veš i namontirala. Opet je zateknem i objasnim..opasno, može ti porezati prstiće.....Treći dan....opet ista priča i fiju po prstima Taj i drugi i 7 dana nije dirala mikser..nego je mene došla pitati.

Neki put, zapravo, vrlo često.. starija "pokaže" malenoj kako treba gurnut slamicu u utičnicu ili kako se popesti na ogradu. I naravno, pazi da ju ja ne vidim..onda malena ko na med, odmah ju posluša. Ja sklanjam, objašnjavam..pazi..mogla bi pasti, jako je opasno...ako shvati OK..ako se stvar ponavlja i to svjesno čekajući da ja odem..onda ide "batinjanje" (da još jednom spomenem omiljenu mi radnju).




> ali virgo, mozes maknuti ruku sa uticnice, maknuti dijete iz opasne situacije i slicno


mogu..to i činim svaki put..i više puta upozoravam..i dapače..stalno upozoravam. I onda Leonarda kod svoje none uzme vilice i zabode ih u nezaštićenu utičnicu na štednjaku. I strese ju pošteno.
Štos je u tome da se stvari dešavaju strelovito, u par sekundi, a kako je čovjek zauzet ili spravljanjem ručka ili samo odlaskom na zahod ili trčanjem za djetetom..takve se stvari dogode...i ako se imaju tendenciju ponavljati, ja ću reagirati, grublje, ali bolje nego da se desi nekakva tragedija.




> Zanima me sljedeće: ako smatraš da je fizičko kažnjavanje u opasnim situacijama prihvatljivo, kako onda objašnjavaš ponavljanje opasnih radnji? Što točno postižeš udarcem po guzi ili prstićima u tom trenutku, a što ne bi postigla npr. ovim što seni predlaže - da ih fizički skloniš s opasnog mjesta? 
> Zašto smatraš da su batine učinkovitije?


Meni je "packa" posljednje rješenje. Opasne radnje se ponavljaju jer su djeca znatiželjna i motivacija je uvijek jača od shvaćanja potencijalne opasnosti. Vide mene, hoće i one. Ako mi se Leonarda ili malena trzaju iz ruke uz opasnu cestu, uz koju moram proć, najprije ide objašnjavanje, ako i dalje fura svojeglavost moram izreagirati, makar grubo.. Leonarda mi se tako dvaput istrgla u iznimno opasnoj situaciji "neću dati ruuuuku..", dobila je po guzi i više se nije otimala. Kad je nedavno vidjela zgaženog ježa..shvatila je da to može biti i ona. Došla je do razine samosvijesti i sad je sve OK...zbog mojih "sigurnosnih represalija" nije postala ni tvrdoglava ni jogunasta. 

Nekiput se opasne lokacije ili situacije ne mogu izbjeći. Trenutak kad procijeđujete paštu, ili idete na WC ili morate sami kod pedijatra s dvoje djece preko jako prometne ulice. I ako postoji obrazac ponavljanja...čekanje da odem, da se napravi *ranje ili otimanje iz ruku..onda je otprašinjanje guze najbrže i najefikasnije kratkoročno sredtvo uvjeravanja. Nekiput ne postoji fizička predispozicija za fizičko uklanjanje jer ih imam 2 skupno imaju 30 kilograma i teško ih je nosati obje, pošto su uglavnom obje zajedno u prekršaju.




> Virgo30 (napisa): 
> Jako pazim da ne udarim jako i nervozno i za takve intervencije nikad ne tražim da mi oproste. 
> 
> Znači li ovaj citat da smatraš kako su one te batine i zaslužile?


Ne..one su djeca, batine nisu nikad zaslužene, ali batine su "alert" koji će im zvoniti ako se usude opet ponavljati istu opasnu radnju. Rok trajanja im je cca 10 dana..onda idu opet u testiranja, a mašti nikad kraja. I ako mi opet krene penjanje po ogradi, znaju što će se dogoditi. Srećom, što su starije, sve je lakše i sve manje moram intervenirati. Mlađa sluša isključivo stariju, a starija već pomalo zna limite.

Ja batine ne smatram nečim naročito pravednim, ali ako ih danas sutra i prekosutra spriječe u uzimanju noža i rezanju prstića..smatram ih kao lijekove u trudnoći..uzimati ako moguća korist prevladava moguću štetu.




> opasne situacije ce izbjegavati iz straha, a ne zbog razumijevanja...


Tako je. Ali do određene dobi. Onda će ih izbjegavati jer ih razumiju. Bar je tako u velikom broju situacija s Leonardom koja me za skoro sve potencijalno opasne situacije..pita. Osim kad želi napakostiti Lauri.. Lauru mora biti strah..zasad.




> jednostavnije su 
> brže 
> ne moraš se truditi


U opasnim situacijama vrijeme ne radi za tebe. Ali batinama neću nikad dijete tjerati da jede,, da bude poslušno,  da uči ili pozdravlja susjede. A ovim ironičnim izvatkom se aludira na takav način odgojnog batinjanja.




> I mislim da se na uvjerljivosti argumenata protiv batina ne postize nista ako se nekom ko koristi pec po guzi u peleni pristupi kao da mlati dijete do krvi sibom ili kaisem. I jedno i drugo je lose - ali po meni i jaaako razlicito.


Ja sam također protiv batina.One su krajnje prijeziran i nedostojnstven način "komunikacije". Životno važne odrednice batine neće formirat nego iskriviti. Ali.. razlika je nešto raditi periodično ili u izvanrednim okolnostima.



> 1. Što su velike, a što male batine i tko određuje granicu?


Dijete. Velike batine fizički bole i ubijaju osobnost. Male batine izazivaju samo uvrijeđenost. Nakon velikih batina se ne ponavlja obrazac ponašanja koji ih je navodno uzrokovao. Nakon malih batina...stalno se ponavlja, nakon odgode od par dana, koliko traje zaborav i koliko se rađa strast za novim..



> Iskreno, smatram da i "velike" i "male" batine ostavljaju strasne emocionalne oziljke (pa makar se dogodile samo jednom) i po tome su mi jednake. "Velike" su jedino gore utoliko sto mogu djetetu slomiti ruku/nogu/rebro... ali u osnovi su mi sve batine iste.


OK. Stvar osobne percepcije, inherentne suptilnosti. Mene su samo jednom jako istukli i to jedino pamtim. Čak i ne osobito bolno.
Mogu se složiti s ovim citatom ukoliko su batine vrlo učestale i popraćene ružnim izrazima. E..nepovjerenje ili ružna riječ od bliske osobe koja bi se katkad ispalila u afektu..e to je bilo razornije od bilo koje pljuske.




> Ja sam već mnogo puta napisala svoje mišljenje o batinama i kažnjavanju, pa se ne bih ponavljala. Samo ću jedno ponoviti, a to je da su batine izraz nedostatnosti roditelja, nedostatka volje, snage i ideja da nađu drugačije rješenje situacije, nedostatka pozitivnog autoriteta, umora, nervoze, straha, frustracija. Dakle, one zapravo nemaju nikakve veze s odgojem djeteta. 
> 
> Moj stav i moje iskustvo u odgajanju sada već šestogodišnjeg dječaka mogu kratko svesti na jednu riječ: strpljenje.


Slažem se. U svim sporohodnim procesima batine nikad nisam upotrijebila kao metodu. Ali kad su stvari opasne i munjevite, reakcija katkad postaje gruba. Ali strpljenjem se i te izvanredne grubosti prorijeđuju, a nadvlada razumijevanje.

I još jedan važan detalj. Mnogo je teže kontrolirati dvoje male djece nego jedno ili šestomjesečnu bebu još u marami.



> Ja sam prošla dril "ispruži ruke" i to za svaku pi__ariju.


To je skroz, totalno, ful nešto drugačije nego što ja "prakticiram".




> Virgo je napisala, a čini mi se i Arijana na onom drugom topicu, da je u nekim slučajevima odmjerena "packa" bila prihvatljivo rješenje, a ne nastup u afektu. 
> O tom ja cijelo vrijeme pričam - znači ne "udarim, pa mi je žao", kakvih slučajeva ima najviše, nego "udarim po prstićima ili skinem prašinu s pelene" + stav "TO NISU BATINE".


Moj stav jest da to JESU batine, ali ne smatram ih duševnim ožiljkom ni dugotrajnom boli. Kratkotrajnog su učinka bez obrasca učestalog ponavljanja i bez žestokog fizičkog angažmana.



> Sto se motiva tice i koliko mogu sad o njima unaprijed razmisljati, ja bih valjda planski pecnula dijete jedino ako bi konstantno radilo neku opasnu radnju i svi moji napori i drugi nacini ne bi urodili plodom - onda bi mozda posegnula za tim kao ipak manjim zlom od posljedica te opasne radnje. 
> 
> Za svako drugo udaranje slazem se sa zdenkom2 i anchie76


I ja. 
i ono što ću ponovo napomenuti. Velikaj erazlika imati jedno dijete ili više djece. Kad imate jedno dijete ne možete shvatiti razmjere njihove interakcije i "samomotivacije".
Over & out.

----------


## summer

Virgo, sapienti sat.

----------


## Poslid

Iatina Virgo, nekad zaista nema prostora za strpljivost kad imaš više djece. Moraš ga grubo/naglo/panično prekinuti/fizički maknuti/zaustaviti i kad ti tlak skoči na 220 a adrenalin na 1500, ruka sam poleti.

Molj su već malo poodrasli pa sve manje dolazim u takve situacije, ali ih svejedno vrlo teško kontroliram (situacije).

----------


## Luna Rocco

Virgo, ovo je stvarno bilo detaljno. Napisala si over&out, ali ja bih ipak imala još jedno malo potpitanje (davim, znam  :Embarassed:  ): ako su ti udarci lagani, dakle, ne bole ih, a i sama kažeš da ponavljaju opasne radnje jer su djeca i znatiželjne su, što si onda postigla? Očito se ne boje tih udarca. Ne bi li isti, kratkoročni (odnosno, trenutačni) rezultat potigla i da u opasnom trenutku povičeš?
Ovo je sve hipotetika, nemam dvoje djece koje guraju vilice u šteker.

I slažem se da nije isto hendlati jedno dijete i više njih. Budući da ću imati više djece, nadam se da ću za par godina biti ravnopravan sugovornik.

----------


## a zakaj

> zamisli me kao pjesnika koji to izgovara i
> zvučet će ti drugačije


samo da se javim - uzela na znanje!

----------


## Mamita

:Laughing:

----------


## Mamasita

Daj mamita, sta se smijes, reci nesto...  :Razz:

----------


## Mamita

neću   :Razz:  
aj ti

----------


## Mamasita

Sve sam vec rekla...neda mi se opet raspravljat na 5 stranica.
Ti to bas znas onako kratko i jezgrovito...  :Grin:

----------


## marta

> I slažem se da nije isto hendlati jedno dijete i više njih. Budući da ću imati više djece, nadam se da ću za par godina biti ravnopravan sugovornik.


Dok sam imala samo jedno dijete, znala sam ga udariti po guzi (bas tako kako se spominje - da ga ne zaboli) dok nisam naucila bolje. Drugo dijete nisam nikad udarila. A ni trece. Niti cu. Vicem vise nego sto bih htjela, ali ipak sve manje i manje. Udaranje il neudaranje nema nikakve veze s brojem djece.

----------


## Luna Rocco

marta, ja se s tobom slažem i vjerujem da neću razmišljati drugačije ni s više djece. Ali, na žalost, ponekad se nečije mišljenje uzima s laganim podsmijehom - ako nemaš dijete, "pitat ću te kad ćeš ga imati", ako imaš jedno "vidjet ćeš s dvoje" i sl...Zato sam pomislila da će moje riječi imati veći kredibilitet kad izrodim svu dječicu koju namjeravam izroditi.  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## marta

neces razmisljati drugacije. samo ces pronaci druge nacine za razrjesavanje situacije koje ukljucuju dvoje ili vise djece.

----------


## Mamita

naprimjer riješiti konflikte bježanjem iz vlastite kuće  :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

Meni je bilo super kad je snorki na jednoj davnoj temi napisala da kad je djeca iznerviraju, ona puse u praznu rolu od wc papira. Ne da ja to radim. Ali uvijek se sjetim toga i automatski se prebacim iz histericnog u humoristicno raspolozenje.  :Grin:

----------


## makita

> Meni je bilo super kad je snorki na jednoj davnoj temi napisala da kad je djeca iznerviraju, ona puse u praznu rolu od wc papira. Ne da ja to radim. Ali uvijek se sjetim toga i automatski se prebacim iz histericnog u humoristicno raspolozenje.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Savjet zlata vrijedan, samo počnem li puhati, reći će mi MM da sam malo ĆUK, ĆUK   :Grin:

----------


## seni

> ..Zato sam pomislila da će moje riječi imati veći kredibilitet kad izrodim svu dječicu koju namjeravam izroditi.   8)


kredibilitet je skoro uvijk pitanje kvalitete, ne kvantiteta.   :Grin:  

ps. vidi se da sam majka jednog djeteta.  :Razz:

----------


## smoki

Da malo ubacim iz perspektive osobe koja je kao dijete znala dobiti
"batine". Ne premlaćivanje ili šamare, ponekad packu ili šipkom 
2-3x po nogama. Meni je eto ostalo u pamćenju kako me pošalju da 
nađem šipku kojom će me tući. Sad vidim da se to moglo shvatiti kao
poniženje, strah od posljedica, što ja znam već. Ja se samo sjećam kako 
mi je bilo smiješno jer sam birala neku grančicu koja je suha pa da
pukne čim zamahnu i kako je to uvijek palilo ( valjda bi se ohladili dok ja nađem) pa su se samo smijali kad bih se vratila u 7 mjesecu sa suhom
granom. I da, budući svjesna da sam uradila što nije uredu (npr. usisala
proljeveno mlijeko, pa poslje tvrdila da nisam) bilo mi je draže dobiti
2x šipkom od mame, nego da me tata ( strogi protivnik udaranja) tuši po sat vremena ( ali bukvalno 60min) kako to što sam uradila ne valja.
Ne znam koliko sam bila jasna, željela sam reći da te "batine" nisu na 
meni ostavile nekog mentalnog traga. A, eto ipak, neću i nisam udarala
Renatu, jer je uvijek pitanje kako koja osoba reagira.

----------


## Dijana

Nikada ne udaram ni po guzi ni nikako drugačije. Nikada ne vičem (u to ne ubrajam povremeno povisivanje tona). Trudim se ne ponavljati više puta, ako nema reakcije na jednom-dvaput, dignem se i maknem dijete iz opasne situacije, ako je jako opasno, mičem odmah. 

Ali, ja imam jedno i relativno mirno dijete, vjerujem da je situacija s dvoje ili više djece bitno drugačija. I to jednostavno treba uzeti u obzir.
Ni svako po guzi ili pec po prstima nije isto. Jednako kao što definitivno nije isto treskanje djeteta o zid i pec po prstima.

----------


## seni

> Ali, ja imam jedno i relativno mirno dijete, vjerujem da je situacija s dvoje ili više djece bitno drugačija. I to jednostavno treba uzeti u obzir.


to je tocno. (da je situacija drugacija)

sad zamisli :
ja poducavm tvoje mirno dijete kod kuce (HE). i sve je divno i krasno.
a onda poducavam razred u kojem je 25 sto mirne, sto nemirne djece.
i svaki dan poneko dijete lupim.

jer je situacija naravno bitno drugacija. i to treba uzeti u obzir. zaista?

----------

> ako su ti udarci lagani, dakle, ne bole ih, a i sama kažeš da ponavljaju opasne radnje jer su djeca i znatiželjne su, što si onda postigla?.


Da danas sutra i preksutra ne ponove to isto.

Dakle..ovdje stalno diskusija ide u smjeru batinjanja kao odgojne metode. Ja ne svoju djecu ne odgajam batinama. Nego strpljenjem. Ali u izvanrednim i samo u izvanrednim situacijama reagiram udarcem po guzi ili prstima. Kad imaš jedno dijete, uvijek vidiš jedno dijete..kad imaš dvoje jedno vidiš, drugo ne vidiš.

----------


## marta

ja imam troje i sve ih vidim.

----------

Umjesto pregled kliknula pošalji.

Dakle, ja se ne sprdam s vama majkama jednog djeteta..Leonarda je bila jedino dijete do njene godine i pol...i definitvno je drugačije. Kad je na svijet došla Laura..tek onda sam vidjela koliko sam imala vremena, koliko sam bila svježija i koliko sam bila spokojnija samo s Leonardom.

Isto tako, djeca se razlikuju po temperamentu i majke se razlikuju po temperamentu. Stoga nije dobro tvrditi ja nikad ne bi ovo ili ja nikad ne bi ono...jer to se ne zna. Ja sam bila iskrena i ne mislim da činim krivo jer ne postupam impulzivno već dosljedno. 

Rezultati odgoja vidjet će se u punoljtnosti naše djece..do onda..kako koji mili moji.

----------

> ja imam troje i sve ih vidim.


svaka čast.

----------


## Dijana

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali, ja imam jedno i relativno mirno dijete, vjerujem da je situacija s dvoje ili više djece bitno drugačija. I to jednostavno treba uzeti u obzir.
> 
> 
> to je tocno. (da je situacija drugacija)
> 
> sad zamisli :
> ...


Moja poanta je bila da razumijem virgo i da je ni najmanje ne osuđujem. Ali je žena detaljno napisala u kojim slučajevima dolazi do pec po guzi. Ja bih doduše premjestila mikser tamo gdje ga malena zbilja ne može dosegnuti. 
No i ja doma u ladicama imam opasnih stvari do kojih moje dijete može doći, ali srećom nju to ne zanima. Ne bih mogla baš sve skloniti. 
Kako se to može usporediti s poučavanjem djece? Neće valjda djeca koju poučavaš sklapati mikser? U slučaju da se uprkos upozorenjima ipak stalno guraju u opasne situacije, ja bi ih micala i micala , a kad više ne bi išlo - vratila bi ih roditeljima i odustala.  :Grin:  

No, šalu na stranu, kao što napisah, seni, kod mene nema niti pec., ali ovakav benigni primjer kao kod virgo razumijem. Žena rješava na svoj način, koji se pokazao efikasnim, a nije na ničiju štetu.

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja imam troje i sve ih vidim.
> 
> 
> svaka čast.


nije mi namjera hvalisat se niti to nekome nabijati na nos, al cak mi ne predstavlja ni neki poseban napor.

----------

moj stan ima pregradne zidove, samim tim sobe, terasu i mjesta za skrivanje, Wc i mjesto za prostiranje veša.. Valjda je u tome catch.

Over & out. II part

----------


## seni

ja isto ne osudujem virgo i trudim se razumjeti.

ali mi tu razgovaramo i iznosimo razlicite argumente koji nas navode da postupamo tako kako postupamo,  pa u tom smislu, ja pisem to sto pisem.

----------


## marta

> moj stan ima pregradne zidove, samim tim sobe, terasu i mjesta za skrivanje, Wc i mjesto za prostiranje veša.. Valjda je u tome catch.
> 
> Over & out. II part


Pa ne zivim ni ja u stali, ni na stadionu i ne bih se kladila da je catch u tome. Mozda u razlici u godinama izmedju djece, a mozda i u pristupu. Ja kuzim taj pristup kad u izvanrednim sitacijama reagiras udaranjem jer sam to i sama koristila. Samo sam u medjuvremenu naucila da moze i bez toga. I puno mi se vise svidja ovako.

----------


## toma_06

Brata i mene roditelji nikada nisu istukli - koliko je to rijetkost shvatila sam kad sam već bila poprilično odrasla. A jedna stvar mi se posebno urezala u sjećanje.

Jednom prilikom kad sam imala nekih 11,12 godina susjed je svog sina, dok smo bili kod njih u gostima ošamario, potjerao u sobu i kad je on već krenuo prema sobi nogom lupio u guzicu. Meni je to bilo nešto što sam tada prvi put vidjela. Moji roditelji su to poslije komentirali  i sjećam se da je moja mama tada rekla da nema većeg poniženja za dijete nego ga ošamariti. 

Tako da kad se priča o stupnjevanju - meni je šamar najgori (pritom ne uzimam u obzir one oblike premlaćivanja koji mislim da ni nisu tema ovog topica). Jer tu se ne radi toliko o fizičkoj boli, već vjerujem o obliku poniženja, osjećaja srama koji dijete pritom osjeća.

Nadam se da ću uspjeti u namjeri izbjegavanja bilo kakvog oblika fizičkog kažnjavanja, vjerujem da je to moguće.

----------

Izgleda da odolijevanje replici dolazi sa zrelošću i godinama (kao što mi je jedna totalno kul forumašica jednom prispodobila   :Wink:  ). Još nemam tu razinu nonšalantnosti, a da budem totalno cool. I zapravo, vlastita me tendencija preobjašnjavanju gura u zamku beskonačnih postova. Ovaj će..tako mi mlijeka u prahu, bit posljednji na ovoj temi..ali ne mogu odoljeti...  :Smile: 




> Ja kuzim taj pristup kad u izvanrednim sitacijama reagiras udaranjem jer sam to i sama koristila.


Zar?



> Samo sam u medjuvremenu naucila da moze i bez toga. I puno mi se vise svidja ovako.


Djeca rastu. Kako rastu shvaćaju. Ja ne trebam učiti..ja sa sigurnošću znam da će mi se više sviđati kad ne budem lupnula prstiće, nego podviknula NE i stvar se riješi. 
Ako se s djecom razgovara često i strpljivo...čudo jedno što se da dogovoriti, ali samo od trenutka kad djeca mogu akceptirati i razumijeti temu razgovora..i to ograničimo se na teme zbog kojih moje malene dobiju katkad packe..teme o "opasnim" radnjama.. I batine kao represija tada nisu potrebne jer se opasna situacija razumom izbjegava, a vesela situacija razumom proizvodi...

I meni se puno više sviđa tako i uskoro će bit tako, za kojih, pretpostavljam, najvišegodinu dana...klofere ćemo spremiti...

Pružam okaljanu ruku mira i nek leti ...paloma blanca...

----------


## a zakaj

> ...jer sam to i sama koristila. Samo sam u medjuvremenu naucila da moze i bez toga. *I puno mi se vise svidja ovako.*




potpis!

----------


## -Sanja-

> Jer tu se ne radi toliko o fizičkoj boli, već vjerujem o obliku poniženja, osjećaja srama koji dijete pritom osjeća.


Na to sam i ja mislila, jer to po dlanovima baš ne boli, ali taj dio "dead man walking" je tako ponižavajući, da je time upropašteno toliko lijepih trenutaka koje smo proveli zajedno. Moj tata voli Nikija luđački - upravo nevjerojatno koliko se vole, ali ipak mi je neki dan rekao dok je Niki bio cmizdrav da bi ga trebalo po guzi   :Sad:

----------


## petrić

Načelno sam izričito protiv bilo kakvog fizičkog kažnjavanja, a i urlanje mi je živa katastrofa, no život kao da me opovrgava...

   Moj je tata urlao čitav život i ulazio sa mnom u teške fizičke obračune. Najčešće je nakon toga plakao sa mnom, što je samo pogoršavalo situaciju. Danas znam da je njegovo ponašanje bilo posljedica nemoći da naše probleme riješi na konstruktivniji način. No, najviše me boljela činjenica da na moju sestru nikada u životu nije digao ruku, dok su na meni posljedice njegovih odgojnih metoda bile vidljive još danima... Njegovo je objašnjenje da sam ja inatljiva ( istina je da je moj moto oduvijek bio: " možeš me ubiti, ali me ne možeš slomiti " ), dok se moja sestra svaki put kad je frka stisnula kao mali, uplašeni miš. Preboljela sam, i danas imam s njim dobar odnos.

   MM je mama znala premlatiti kad bi se " nakupilo ". Bila je samohrana majka s gomilom obaveza i premalo vremena za odgoj vlastitog djeteta. On danas kaže da smatra da su njezini postupci bili u redu i da je to bio jedini način da ga, koliko toliko, stavi pod kontrolu, iako u odgoju našeg sina ne primjenjuje nikakvo fizičko kažnjavanje.

    Toliko o različitim osobnostima... Naš sin je priča za sebe. Od dana njegova rođenja tretira kao se kao osobu. Oduvijek smo poštovali njegove želje i potrebe, no kako vrijeme dalje odmiče takav nam se odgoj sve više obija o glavu. Ima sedam godina i izrasta u osobu s velikim, veliikiim ja. Najgora su mu kazna dugi razgovori o nekom " neprikladnom " ponašanju. U posljednje vrijeme ne reagira niti na deset upozorenja ( kao da sam zrak ), iako znam da me je čuo, jer ponovi sve što sam mu rekla ako ga pitam. Posluša jedino i isključivo kad mu se obratim tonom koji je, za mene, na granici boli ili kad mu se zaprijeti fizičkom kaznom. Na taj način, naš dom postaje bojište u kojem se stalno urla i prijeti, a ja mrzim što se više ništa s njim ne mogu dogovoriti i ponekad se pitam da li bi s " tradicionalnim " odgojem bilo drugačije!?

   Nije mi namjera promovirati fizičko kažnjavanje, jednostavno " glasno " razmišljam.

----------


## Zdenka2

I ja ću glasno razmišljati... Petrić, kažeš da ste sina od malena tretirali kao osobu i da ste poštivali njegove želje i potrebe. Tako i treba, no, postoji druga kvaka, ne znam je li to slučaj kod vas, ali jest kod mnogih koje vidim oko sebe. Naime, roditelji se toliko užive u osobnost djeteta, u njegove želje i potrebe, da zaborave vlastitu osobnost, vlastite želje i potrebe. Po mom mišljenju, ključ je u postavljanju granica, pa i onih prema vlastitoj osobi. Primjećujem da se roditelji često naprosto ustručavaju postaviti zahtjeve, granice, odbiti neke želje djeteta. Poštivanje djetetove osobnosti, njegovih želja i potreba ide pod ruku s njegovim poštivanjem drugih, njihovih želja i potreba i s preuzimanjem odgovornosti. Moje je mišljenje da se to može postići bez fizičkog kažnjavanja, dapače, da fizičko kažnjavanje stoji u suprotnosti s takvim odgojnim ciljem.

Na podforumu o privrženom roditeljstvu razvija se slična diskusija: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=26611

S druge strane gledano, to "oglušivanje" na roditeljske zahtjeve može biti naprosto djetetova taktika kojom se može doskočiti vlastitim malim taktičicama. Pokušavam izvaliti nešto smiješno, uključiti se u ono što on radi, s nekom smiješnom facom ili bez nje prikažem mu se pred očima i kažem: Molim te, doživi me. Izbjegavam beskonačne roditeljske lamentacije i pouke, jer se sjećam kako je to meni bilo dosadno i išlo mi na živce sa strane mojih roditelja. Pouke dajem u trenucima kad nema sukoba, najradije kad me pita ili sam komentira neku situaciju. Pokušajte zaobilaznim putem s vašim sinčićem s velikim ja (nije to ni loše).

----------


## VedranaV

Luna, znaš mene, osobno  :Wink: .

Nas su naši roditelji udarali i to i hladne i vruće glave, ponekad malo, češće tako da je bolilo. Nikad nisu "ubili boga u nama". Njima je to bila prihvatljiva metoda poučavanja. Znaš da nešto ne smiješ, napraviš to, dobiješ batina, više to ne radiš (bar ne tako da skuže). A ne smiješ npr. biti bezobrazan, odgovarati, stavljati točku na veliko štampano i, izgubiti se, gristi nokte itd.

----------


## seni

> ili kad mu se zaprijeti fizičkom kaznom.


zasto prijetis fizickom kaznom, pogotovo ako je ne mislis sprovesti u dijelo?

----------


## petrić

> petrić prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ili kad mu se zaprijeti fizičkom kaznom.
> 
> 
> zasto prijetis fizickom kaznom, pogotovo ako je ne mislis sprovesti u dijelo?


... možda zato što nisam savršena i ponekad ne nalazim drugi način

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Meni je problem dernjava!  :Crying or Very sad:  Izgubim zivce kada Mejra po stoti put rasplace Ahmeda jer ga vuce tamo vamo. Neki dan mi sestra veli: 'Ne deri se, to ti je isto ko da ju tuces!'

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna, znaš mene, osobno .


Istina.  :Love:

----------


## Tamchi

Iako sam protiv fizičkog kažnjavanja općenito, a ne samo djece, moram reći iz vlastitog iskustva da su se i moji roditelji su se držali toga-malo dijete nije u stanju razumjeti objašnjenja već tek kad ih zaboli/opeče/udari onda se nauče i više tome ne prilaze..znači, kad smo npr. svukli stolnjak sa svim čašama itd. sa stola, dobili smo batina i iz straha od batina ( mislim to je uvijek bilo po guzi rukom ili tamnekom tankom šibom )nismo ponavljali isto..A neke stvari i jesmo, unatoč prijetnji, usprkos tome što smo znali kaj nas čeka..Interesantno, baka-čuvalica, s kojom smo proveli najviše vremena, žena sa 4 razreda osnovne škole, koja se vodila samo za vlastitim osjećajima, a ni za kakvom literaturom ( ama baš ni jednu knjigu o odgoju djece nije pročitala! a k tome nije imala vlastite djece! )NIKAD nas nije udarila, uvijek nam je sve s puno upornosti i strpljenja objašnjavala, pokazivala, znala je viknuti ali i to nam je puno puta bilo dosta da prestanemo, u biti, toliko se bavila nama ( oko 9 sati dnevno ) da nam je bilo zanimljivije to, nego raditi gluposti pa da napokon obrati pažnju na nas! A roditelji kad bi došli doma imali su toliko kućanskih poslova da smo makar kako pridobivali njihovu pažnju ( za tih par sati koliko su bili doma a ne na poslu, što po meni igra veliku ulogu, jer su imali puno briga na poslu i onda smo ih još i mi doma izluđivali s neposluhom ).. Svi smo mi različiti, i granica samokontrole nam je drukčija, i izlude nas neke stvari koje možda nekog 2. nebi, i djeca su različita, neka su puno mirnija a neka živo srebro, pa ti je s jednim živahnim teže uhvatiti ritam nego sa troje mirnijih, eto npr. ja nikad nisam voljela igre vani, nego samo u zatvorenom, čitanje pričica, igranje s lutkama itd. i mogla sam satima biti na jednom mjestu, a moj brat opet suprotno, i s njim su uvijek teže izlazili na kraj..Nekad si mislim da su uslijed svih silnih obaveza na poslu i manjka slobodnog vremena s nama upravo zbog tog osjećaja bespomoćnosti da smo se ponašali suprotno onom što su od nas tražili, popustili bijesu i skratili način kako nas uvjeriti da to kaj smo napravili nije dobro i da nam se može dogoditi nešto loše ako to ponovimo..Kako smo odrastali, zločestoće je bilo sve manje i manje, ja više nisam bila ljubomorna na brata, a on mi nije radio štetu, nismo se više inatili i sve se posložilo na svoje mjesto.. Jer višestruko su dokazali koliko se brinu za nas i pomogli nam u puno više životnih situacija i dokazali da nas vole najviše na svijetu, tako da nam je sve ovo pozitivno od njih daleko važnije..

----------


## kloklo

A da ja jednostavim u potpis: potpisujem Zdenku2   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>    Ma nitko ni s čim ne prijeti, mene samo stvarno i najiskrenije zanimaju motivi za bilo kakvo udaranje djeteta. Nisam rekla da bih pribila te roditelje na stup srama.
> 
> 
> Sta tu ima biti nejasno... Nema tu nikakvih motiva, vjerujem da su rijetki koji planiraju tuci dijete (a to onda ipak cini se ne spada u kategoriju ne zlostavljaca).  To je samo trenutak frustracije, i iskakanja proslosti na povrsinu, i radjenja onog sto si cijeli zivot oko sebe gledao (ili osjetio na vlastitoj kozi).  I kad si to vec napravio, pocnes govoriti da je dijete ovakvo ili onakvo - jer nekakav izgovor se mora imati kad vec taj roditelj ne zeli preuzeti odgovornost za to sto je napravio.
> 
> Nije to nikakva umjetnost, samo nedostatak strpljenja, umor, frustracija - kako Zdenka rece  8)


DA!

A i jos jedna stvar. Sve je drugacije sa malim djetetom i malo vecim. Takoder, vjerojatno se stvari znacajno mijenjaju kad dodje drugo. Nama je drugo doslo s dosta razlike pa se nije nas odnos prema prvom znacajno promjenio, ali "pogrubili" smo negdje od cca Omine 5.godine gdje smo poceli vikat na nju  :/ , a po guzi je dobila od mene u ovoj trudnoci s Liamom i to ne iz nekog posebnog razloga. Ponasala se grozno, prkosno, bezobrazno i mene je to izludilo!   :Sad:  Vec u trenu kad je ruka letjela uhvatila sam tren onog njenog pogleda koji potakne moj vlastiti unutarnji glas na misli: "Nemas pravo ovo uciniti. Ovo bice je "punovrijedno" i nije tvoje vlasnistvo i radi vlastite frustracije nemas pravo na njega dizati ruku." .... Tada se osjecam katastrofalno i ispricam joj se i ona mi oprosti i sve je ok. Dogodilo se par puta. I to bas u trudnoci. 

Upravo zato sto poznajem vlastite kapacitete dugo sam mislila da cu imati samo jedno dijete. I drago mi je da je Liam dosao tek sada jer sad imam priliku puno manje grijesiti nego bi da je dosao ranije. Omi je jaaako zahtjevno dijete i trazi max. paznje jos uvijek, ali sad ima i veeeliko razumjevanje i hrpu drugih interesa. Da je Liam dosao samo godinu, dvije ranije, mislim da bi imali velikih problema i tko zna kako bi taj umor i ta iscrpljenost djelovali na nasa djela i nacin ophodenja prema njoj unatoc nasim stavovima, uvjerenjima, davanju i velikoj ljubavi.

Znam da je Luna zeljela preobratiti zlostavljace s foruma, ali takvih ovdje ocigledno nema, pa sam si dopustila malo skrenuti s inicijalne poante ove teme.

Ma gotovo nisam ni morala pisati, gore ovo sto je anchie rekla je poanta svega.

----------


## marilu

www.positivediscipline.com
Imaju dobri savjeti i to sve u pozitivnom smislu!!

----------


## swaddle

Nemam dobro mišljenje o bilo kakvom fizičkom kažnjavanju bez obzira je li to malo po guzi ili prstima. Bila sam dijete koje je često dobilo batina, kao mala po guzi rukom, šibom ili tatinim remenom. Kad sam bila starija (već sam i na faks išla) pobrala sam šamar ili udarac negdje u tijelo (gdje se stiglo). Nisam bila problematično dijete, dapače mirno i povučeno. Iz svog života s roditeljima, ono što uvijek ispliva na površinu, su sjećanja na batine. Ja ne pamtim i ne dolaze mi sjećanja na lijepe trenutke, jer ih zbog loših sjećanja minoriziram i pripusujem slučajnostima. 
To nije bilo neko teško fizičko zlostavljanje, već nešto što bi mnogi ljudi danas opravdali kao prihvatljivu disciplinsku mjeru. Osjećala sam kao dijete da batine nisu u redu i da nikad neću udariti svoje dijete. To sam rekla i svojoj mami kad sam imala 12-13 godina koja mi je rekla da samo čekam da dobijem dijete i da ću ga sigurno "po guzi". 
Osjećala sam se jadno, tužno, nevoljeno. Zbog tih svojih osjećaja nisam nikad voljela da me poljube ili zagrle. Čak i kad su mi čestitali rođendan ili neki blagdan, poljubac u obraz sam osjećala kao neugodu, prelazak moje osobne fizičke granice. Eto, dan danas kao odrasla žena imam "posljedice", i danas kao roditelj dvoje djece s odmakom od svog djetinjstva, mislim da me moji roditelji nisu voljeli. Oni, naravno, tvrde suprotno  i ne misle da su išta loše radili. To im nikad neću zaboraviti.
Svoju djecu nisam nikad udarila, a nadam se da i neću. Želim biti roditelj kakvog sam sebi željela.
Kad netko spomene batine, kosa mi se diže na glavi!

----------


## Zorana

Swaddle  :Heart:   Imamo otprilike isti dozivljaj djetinjstva.  :Sad:

----------


## Brunda

> Želim biti roditelj kakvog sam sebi željela.


Ovog bi se trebalo svako malo prisjetiti i tada bi bilo puno manje nasilja ali i drugačijeg, boljeg pristupa djetetu općenito   :Heart:  
Ja sa često sjetim kako sam se u pojedinoj situaciji osjećala kao dijete i stvarno pokušavam prema Svenu reagirati onako kako bi meni tada (kao djetetu) bilo prihvatljivo. To mi MM jako često (pogotovo u zadnje vrijeme kada je Sven stavrno turbo živahan - najblaže rečeno) u zadnje vrijeme spočitne kao moju prepopustljivost, a ja sam tada dosta tužna jer on ne pristupa tako i Sven s njim ima puno lošiji odnos nego samnom, i što se tiče suradnje i prisnosti   :Sad:

----------


## marilu

sad zamisli :
ja poducavm tvoje mirno dijete kod kuce (HE). i sve je divno i krasno.
a onda poducavam razred u kojem je 25 sto mirne, sto nemirne djece.
i svaki dan poneko dijete lupim.

jer je situacija naravno bitno drugacija. i to treba uzeti u obzir. zaista?[/quote]

Svaki dan lupis poneko dijete??  :shock:  I sto si ga time naucila?? Ja mislim da si ga naucila da je u redu udariti ako ti nesto krivo ucini. Umjesto da ih ucis da koriste rijecnik ti ih ucis da svoje probleme rijesavaju agresijom! 
www.positivediscipline.com
Ima toliko ideja koje bi uciteljice mogle poduzeti prije nego dijeca ucine nesto sto nije u redu. Recimo u razredu moga trecasa ih ima oko 20 i jedna uciteljica koja nikada ne podigne glas, a ne daj Boze udari dijete (zbog toga bi dobila sigurno nesto kao otkaz ili blizu toga). 
Prvih sedam dana dijecu se uci o pravilima razreda i sto i kada mogu da cine. Pa tako kad je crveni krug na tabli, onda mogu pricati samo ako podignu ruku, nema dizanja sa stolice. Zuti krug, moze se podignuti sa stolice ako treba, tiho pricanje (ovo je kad radu u grupama i pomazu jedni drugima ili kad imaju slobodno citanje). Zeleni krug im znaci slobodno setanje po razredu kad zele, slobodno pricanje, ovo je vrijeme kad se slavi rodjendan, ili kad je odmor a vani pada kisa itd. 
Isto tako imaju knjigu koja se zove B.O.B.  u koju zapisuju one koji nesto lose napravu i onda se raspravlja o takvom ponasanju. Uglavnom ih zele pozitivno uciti o tome kako promijeniti ponasanje. Nitko se ne naziva nemirnima ili zlocestima ili nekim imenima. 
Najvise daju paznje dobrom ponasanju i takvo ponasanje nagradjuju, tako da dosta ucenika uvijek zeli da se ponasa super, jer onda dobiju neku nagradicu, ili pohvalu. To in je onako vise cool i in. 
I djeca su toliko okupirana i zanimaju se s onim sto uce. Svako dijete kojem je dosadno, napravit ce nesto da to promjeni. 
Dijete koje se dobro osijeca, dobro ce i napraviti!!!  :D

----------


## VedranaV

marilu, mislim da si skroz pogrešno shvatila senin post. Pokušala je ilustrirati kako s dvoje ili više življe djece ne može biti toliko drugačije da bi se opravdalo udaranje i za primjer dala školu u kojoj ih je puno više, a svejedno udaranje nije prihvatljivo.

----------


## seni

marilu, evo vedrana    :Smile:   je sve objasnila.

----------


## swaddle

Zorana   :Heart:  ! Znam da ima još ljudi koji se tako osjećaju, ali nikad nisam ni sa kim o tome razgovarala. Ovaj topik me ponukao da prvi puta artikuliram svoje misli. Dalo bi se tu roman napisati, ali mislim da je vrijeme da pređem preko toga i proživim punim plućima djetinjstva svoje djece kojima se jako veselim!!

----------


## marilu

Ma bolje da sam ja pogresno shvatila, nego da je to stvarno tako, nadam se da nije.
Znam da su nas lupali sa redalicama, i neki imali i sipke , ali to je bilo nekih 20-tak unazad.

----------


## Hana_Sara

meni je apsolutno strasan nivo generalizacija na ovom forumu. djeca nisu klonovi niti roboti, NE postoji jednak nacin da se prema svakom ophodi. ljubavi, to se slazem, nikad dosta ni za jedno dijete. ali molim vas lijepo, generalizirati da ni jedno djete nikad nije zasluzilo po guzici, to vec granici s idiotarijama. ako zelite povlaciti paralele: nisu ni svi ljudi isti. svi smo u nacelu "dobri", ali neki stvarno krse pravila i prekoracuju granice, a dok za odrasle postoji zakon, za djecu smo mi apsolutno jedini izvrsni suci.

e pa sad, kao sto rekoh, nisu sva djeca ista. ja ih imam cetvero ispod 10 godina i nakon dugogodisnje prakse moj je zakljucak da treba pratiti svoje dijete i na sto najbolje reagira. imam curicu od 6 godine koja je toliko emotivna i mirna da je moram samo krivo pogledati i ona ce brzo poslusati i briznuti u plac sto me kao "uzrujala". a imam decka od 4 s kojim sam vodila borbu oko istrcavanja iz stana tjedan dana, pokusala apsolutno sve metode i nije stao dok nije dobio po guzici. i njemu to apsolutno nikakva trauma nije bila, nego nesto sto je RAZUMIO, sto mu je bilo jasno NE od mene, dok su sve ostale kazne bile mucenja. nakon toga mu vise nije palo na pamet, a meni je izuzetno vazno da znam da je to shvatio (vlastita sigurnost). da ne bi bilo "a, to je bio kraci izlaz", vjerujte mi da nije. kao sto rekoh, tjedan dana je trajala ta borba i narazgovarali smo se o tome (probajte vi pricati sa cetverogodisnjakom i uvjeriti ga u nesto), ali nakon batina je bilo prvi put da me pozorno poslusao i odgovorio mi poslusno. 

iskreno, zao mi je roditelja koji se boje uspostaviti disciplinu, vidjela sam slucajeve gdje se to veoma odbilo ljudima o glavu. u teen godinama je vec daleko prekasno za ikakve intervencije. kad budu odrasliji, slazem se da cemo imati vise  odgojnih opcija. ali uz toliko djece i toliko prakticnih poslova tokom dana, ja sam naucila slusati svoju djecu kroz njihove osobnosti, i ne bojim se batina ako situacija to zahtijeva.

zaista se cudim nekim zenama ovdje, a malo me i brine kako ce iduca generacija djece izgledati uz ovakav "odgoj". ako dijete shvati da je najgora posljedica necega sto ono ucini time out od 20 minuta, uskoro ce prokuziti da se to mozda i isplati. velim, ne sva djeca, ali iz vlastitog iskustva sa svojim malisanima znam da to nekad tako ide. a nesto NAJGORE mi je gledati kak se djeca po ducanima bacaju oko jedne igracke ili slatkisa, a roditelji to toleriraju ili popuste. to opet isticem, nece napraviti svako dijete nego samo ono koje smatra da si to moze dozvoliti. a imajte na umu da se licnost 75% razvija do pete godine zivota. VI odlucujete koje ce karakteristike i koji stupanj discipline dijete do tada imati.

ja ne kazem da su moji klinci savrseni. daleko od toga. ali postuju me i znaju tocno gdje lezi granica moga strpljenja te posljedice koje slijede. uclanila sam se na ovaj forum zbog jedne pomalo nevezane stvari (malom mi raste prvi zubic pa sam malo browsala o savjetima) ali ovakve me teme sa ovakvim postovima jako JAKO ljute. licemjerje i liberalizam na stetu samog djeteta. 

ok mislim da je to to   :Embarassed:  . necu vise gnjaviti, ali morala sam bar ovo napisati... ako ista imam, to je iskustvo u odgoju.

----------


## Lutonjica

mogli ste jednostavno zaključavati vrata od stana.
to se zove child-proofing.
a koristi kod male djece kojoj ne možeš "objašnjavati".
pa ih nećeš morati ni udarati.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> malo me i brine kako ce iduca generacija djece izgledati uz ovakav "odgoj".


Ne beri brigu. Mi smo samo šačica frikuša, većina ljudi koje poznajem izvan ovog foruma vole i cijene odgojne metode po principu "batina je iz raja izašla", tako da se iduća generacija statistički neće znatno razlikovati od dosadašnjih.

Ostatak neću komentirati, ne da mi se. Svako radi prema svojoj savjesti i svatko zna koja je granica nakon koje može pogledati svom djetetu u oči koje uvijek gledaju pune ljubavi i povjerenja. Pa ako se to nekom skrnavi udarcem, neka skrnavi, nije moj problem.

----------


## apricot

> imam curicu od 6 godine koja je toliko emotivna i mirna da je moram samo krivo pogledati i ona ce brzo poslusati i briznuti u plac sto me kao "uzrujala".


Da, vjerujem da ti je to dijete "za poželjeti".
Lako ju je odgajati, zar ne?




> a imam decka od 4 s kojim sam vodila borbu oko istrcavanja iz stana tjedan dana, pokusala apsolutno sve metode i nije stao dok nije dobio po guzici. i njemu to apsolutno nikakva trauma nije bila, nego nesto sto je RAZUMIO,


nije on tebe RAZUMIO, batina ne govori.
On se tebe BOJI, tj, boji se boli, udarca...




> *tjedan dana* je trajala ta borba i narazgovarali smo se o tome (probajte vi pricati sa cetverogodisnjakom i uvjeriti ga u nesto), ali nakon batina je bilo prvi put da me pozorno poslusao i odgovorio mi poslusno. .


Stvarno dugo; mislim da bi i za dresuru psa trebalo više... 




> i ne bojim se batina ako situacija to zahtijeva.


A zašto bi se i bojala batina po tuđoj guzi?!
ni ja se ne udebljam kad ti pojedeš kolač, samo izvoli.




> zaista se cudim nekim zenama ovdje, a malo me i brine kako ce iduca generacija djece izgledati uz ovakav "odgoj". ako dijete shvati da je najgora posljedica necega sto ono ucini time out od 20 minuta, uskoro ce prokuziti da se to mozda i isplati.


Djeca o kojoj govoriš su voljena djeca, a takvi, odrasli u ljubavi, puno rjeđe upadaju u neprilike. Nemaju potrebu za tim.




> a imajte na umu da se licnost 75% razvija do pete godine zivota. VI odlucujete koje ce karakteristike i koji stupanj discipline dijete do tada imati.


Pretpostavljam da si psiholog po struci kad ovako suvereno vladaš postotcima.




> ako ista imam, to je iskustvo u odgoju.


Neki ljudi iskustvom puno nauče i onda to nesebično dijele s drugima.
Neki, nažalost, ne.
I još to iskustvo koriste kako bi "popovali".

Dobro nam došla na Forum   :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> mogli ste jednostavno zaključavati vrata od stana.
> to se zove child-proofing.
> a koristi kod male djece kojoj ne možeš "objašnjavati".
> pa ih nećeš morati ni udarati.


to uopce nije poanta. ja ne zelim razmisljati o tome sto ce se dogoditi ako to slucajno jednom zaboravim napraviti (vjerujte mi, uz cetvero djece to uopce nije tako velik propust, zaboravljala sam i vaznije stvari). mislim da su te batine nakon kojih sam obilno razgovarala s njim o posljedicama i opasnostima bile mnogo manje bolne i traumatske nego sto bi to bilo da je jednog dana samo nestao iz stana i lutao po kvartu sam. poanta je da sam time privukla njegovu POZORNOST, nesto sto mi nije uspijevalo apsolutno ni jednom drugom taktikom. ako ga je to malo i uzdrmalo, to je bio moj posao kao roditelja, da doprem do njega i da me poslusa. kao sto rekoh, smatram da sva djeca nisu ista i nekima je batina potrebna kao vazno odgojno sredstvo. roditelj nazalost ima tezak posao razlucivanja izmedu ovo dvoje, ali to je ono sto cini dobrog roditelja.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Da, vjerujem da ti je to dijete "za poželjeti".
> Lako ju je odgajati, zar ne?


ni lakse ni teze, nego DRUKCIJE. kao sto rekoh, personality is key.  :Wink:  




> nije on tebe RAZUMIO, batina ne govori.
> On se tebe BOJI, tj, boji se boli, udarca...


haha, to bi ti htjela misliti, cini mi se. taj se mali lavic nikoga i nicega ne boji, ponajmanje mene. naucio je da situacija ima negativne posljedice za njega i ozbiljno me pogledao i ponovio za mnom da "bezati iz stana lose". to je bila velika pobjeda za mene, nakon te cijele stvari. i dalje mislim da sam do toga dosla na nacin koji je on u tom trenutku najbolje i najjasnije razumio.




> Stvarno dugo; mislim da bi i za dresuru psa trebalo više...


bas me zanima koliko djece Vi imate.... :/ . tjedan dana neprestanog ponavljanja necega dok troje ostale djece(od kojih je jedno beba) ima svoje potrebe je dugo vrijeme.




> A zašto bi se i bojala batina po tuđoj guzi?!
> ni ja se ne udebljam kad ti pojedeš kolač, samo izvoli.


onda se nismo razumjeli, jer ja sam mislila da sve ove "liberal mame" ne tuku jer se boje kako ce to jadna djecica podnijeti... ako sam dobila krivi dojam, sori  :/ .




> Djeca o kojoj govoriš su voljena djeca, a takvi, odrasli u ljubavi, puno rjeđe upadaju u neprilike. Nemaju potrebu za tim.


dokazano neistinito. dode razdoblje puberteta i upravo zbog prezasticenosti i konstantnog nekaznjavanja pocijnje buntovnicka faza. profesorica sam po struci i vidjela sam vise takvih slucajeva. uostalom, moja djeca nisu nista manje voljena zbog toga sto ih se ja ne bojim kazniti, bas suprotno oni znaju da mi je itekako stalo do njihovog najboljeg interesa. zivot ih takoder nece maziti...




> Pretpostavljam da si psiholog po struci kad ovako suvereno vladaš postotcima.


ne ali sam se naslusala dosta pedagoskih predavanja do svoje profesorske diplome...




> Neki ljudi iskustvom puno nauče i onda to nesebično dijele s drugima.
> Neki, nažalost, ne.
> I još to iskustvo koriste kako bi "popovali".


ma kakvi, di bi ja   :Grin:  ... samo me uzrujalo popovanje "ne po guzi" na koje sam naisla u ovom topicu prije nego sto sam ista rekla  :Wink: 




> Dobro nam došla na Forum


fala fala  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja

> ali sam se naslusala dosta pedagoskih predavanja do svoje profesorske diplome...


I ja.  :Smile:   I ne sjećam se da je ikad ijedan profesor zastupao tjelesno kažnjavanje kao opciju. Dapače, od prof. Godler na prvoj godini pa nadalje uvijek i svugdje se pričalo o tome da se batinama služe samo roditelji (i učitelji) koji su intelektualno preslabi da bi riješili problem koji je dijete pred njih postavilo.

Ako si završila Filozofski u Zg stavljam ruku u vatru da na pedagoškom smjeru nisi mogla čuti ni stotinku sekunde predavanja o opravdanosti tjelesne kazne.

A što se tiče toga kakva će biti generacija bez batina...

Evo, ja sam rođena jako   :Grin:  davno i odrasla sam bez ijedne jedine tjelesne kazne. A nisam baš bila anđeo. Ali sam isto tako bila jedno od "neproblematičnije" (glupa riječ, ali sad se ne mogu sjetiti druge) djece iz svoje generacije. Ali, kad se iz ove perspektive sjetim svog djetinjstva, jedan od prizora koji mi dolaze pred oči su brojni razgovori s roditeljima - razgovori, razgovori, razgovori, zaista o svemu. I pranje glave u situacijama u kojima druga djeca vjerojatno dobivaju batine.  :/ 

Moja frendica, koju su roditelji tukli, upadala je u svakojake problematične situacije i znala je reći "pa što, dobit ću porciju batina i gotovo, idemo dalje". A ja sam uglavnom razmišljala unaprijed i pitala se želim li zaista razočarati svoje roditelje i izgubiti njihovo povjerenje. To mi se nekako činilo težom kaznom od dva-tri šamara (koja nikad nisam iskusila).

Eto.  :Smile:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali sam se naslusala dosta pedagoskih predavanja do svoje profesorske diplome...
> 
> 
> I ja.   I ne sjećam se da je ikad ijedan profesor zastupao tjelesno kažnjavanje kao opciju. Dapače, od prof. Godler na prvoj godini pa nadalje uvijek i svugdje se pričalo o tome da se batinama služe samo roditelji (i učitelji) koji su intelektualno preslabi da bi riješili problem koji je dijete pred njih postavilo.
> 
> Ako si završila Filozofski u Zg stavljam ruku u vatru da na pedagoškom smjeru nisi mogla čuti ni stotinku sekunde predavanja o opravdanosti tjelesne kazne.
> ...


zao mi je Sanja, nisam studirala u Zagrebu, vec vani. i trenutno zivim u Americi i moram reci da se ovdje mnogo pozitivnije gleda na to sto oni zovu "spanking", mnogo roditelja na to gleda kao na neizostavnu odgojnu metodu. vidis, situacija koju ti opisujes meni je cisto ok, ako si bila taj "tip" djeteta, sto ti zoves "neproblematicnije", ni ja ne bi zalagala batine. takoder, ako je tvoja prijateljica razmisljala na nacin "dobit cu porciju batina pa opet po starom", niti za nju vjerojatno to nije bila najbolja opcija kaznjavanja. ja samo sugeriram da ti (i svi ostali na ovom forumu) dopuste mogucnost da ima djece kojima su batine itekako neophodne u djetinjstvu, i da ih neadekvatan i "preblag" odgoj moze zavesti na krivi put. to jest da ima i takvih koji razmisljaju "pa ionako mi nista ne moze" dok god roditelj ne pokaze fizicki opipljivi autoritet. jer ima i takvih koji propadnu u zivotu, a onda dodu roditeljima placuci "to ste sve vi krivi, sto mi niste usadili disciplinu i naucili me zivotu". ti ocito nisi jedna od njih, ali to ne znaci da bi to kako si ti odgajana upalilo za svako dijete  8)

----------


## apricot

Kao i često do sada, živjela Amerika!
Poznato je da otuda dolazi... sve najbolje!

----------


## VedranaV

> ali ovakve me teme sa ovakvim postovima jako JAKO ljute. licemjerje i liberalizam na stetu samog djeteta.


Ako te JAKO ljuti, izgleda da smo te negdje pogodile, u neku osjetljivu točku. Je li to zaista baš licemjerje i liberalizam? I, znatiželjna sam, u čemu vidiš licemjerje?

Ja sam bila živo dijete, dobivala sam batina (nisu me premlaćivali) i odrasla sam u strahu zbog kojeg i sad, u odrasloj dobi, imam problema koji mi nimalo ne olakšavaju život i s kojima mi se nije lako boriti. Pošto prilično dobro pamtim osjećaje, a i razumna sam osoba, odlučila sam još davno da je moje dijete dovoljno vrijedno, a ja dovoljno mudra i iskusnija, da ću pronaći metodu kojom neću narušavati naš odnos i utjeravati strah u njegove kosti. Paše mi asertivno ponašanje i postavljanje granica po Juulu, a paše i mom djetetu. U vrtiću ih isto ne tuku po guzi, nego ih uče rješavati sukobe, prepoznavati svoje potrebe i supstituirati. To rade uspješno s preko 20-ero djece u grupi. Food for though, zar ne?

Naletila sam na zgodnu knjižicu, možda će te kao profesoricu i majku zanimati, može se download-ati s http://unicef.interactive1.hr/upload...i_bullying.pdf.

----------


## Honey

> to je bila velika pobjeda za mene, nakon te cijele stvari.


Glavno da se zna tko je pobjednik. 

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## seni

> ali molim vas lijepo, generalizirati da ni jedno djete nikad nije zasluzilo po guzici, to vec granici s idiotarijama.


mislim da je ovo kljuc svega. ti smatras da dijete ponekad, ili cesto ili nikad "zasluzi" batine. (ovisno o djetetu, odnosno granicama roditelja ili drustva.

ja kategoriju batine a priori, ne smatram pozeljinim sredstvom komunikacije, ni u odnosima sa djecom, ni sa odraslima.
sto nema nikakve veze sa tim, da su djeca kao i svi ljudi opcenito, razliciti.

da mozda pojednostavnim: napr. crnci su medusobno sigurno razliciti (kao i sve druge rase), pa je je rasna segregacija i rasizam, davno, proslo, svrseno vrijeme. (nadam se)

a i zene se sigurno medusobno jako razlikuju, pa sve imaju pravo glasa i ravnopravan status. (opet se nadam)

a i nadam se da ce nasa djeca zivjeti u nekom buducem vremenu u kojem ce razgovori o tome kako je neko dijete "zasluzilo" batine, biti potpuno nerazumljivi  i egzoticni.
kao sto je nama danas potpuno nejasno da je postojalo vrijeme, kada je gospodar mogao pretuci svog roba jer nije bio "dobar", ili muz svoju zenu, jer je eto "zasluzila" batine. (lose ispeglala kosulje, ili se nasmijesila nekome na cesti)

----------


## Dijana

[quote="apricot"]


> imam curicu od 6 godine koja je toliko emotivna i mirna da je moram samo krivo pogledati i ona ce brzo poslusati i briznuti u plac sto me kao "uzrujala".


Bi li ti htjela biti dijete majke čiji će te pogled rasplakati? Ja bi radije da nikad ni ne rodim dijete ako ću tako na nju djelovati.
A ostalo neću ni komentirati. Kao imaš četvoro djece pa trebaš tražiti "efikasnije " i "brže" metode discipliniranja. Pa tko te tjerao da rađaš četvoro, ako se ne možeš svakom ponaosob posvetiti s punim uvažavanjem i ljubavi. Ima ovdje mama s više djece, kojima je isto teško, koje isto "puknu", ali to ne opravdavaju i ne postavljaju se tako "bogomdano" kao vrhovni suci za svoju djecu. 

I, potpisala bih Lunu Rocco.

----------


## a zakaj

> Pa tko te tjerao da rađaš četvoro...


hej, hej, pa ne mozete tako! Sto god da je zena rekla, dajte je pobijte argumentima (kojih ima pregrst), a ne ovako.

----------


## Sanja

> zao mi je Sanja, nisam studirala u Zagrebu, vec vani.


Najiskrenije me, što osobno, a što profesionalno, zanima na kojem se sveučilištu studentima predaje tjelesno kažnjavanje kao prihvatljiva metoda odgoja ili uspostavljanja discipline. Ok, ako je preindiskretno pitanje, ne moraš odgovoriti.

Ali molila bih te da mi svakako napišeš barem nekoliko autora tih teorija ili naslove njihovih knjiga. Budući da je na europskom tlu već desetljećima tjelesno kažnjavanje apsolutno neprihvatljivo, pa se kao takvo predstavlja i studentima pedagoških usmjerenja, bilo bi zanimljivo proučiti i suprotnu stranu (iako sumnjam da bi me ikakvi argumenti mogli pokolebati u mom uvjerenju - no informativno upoznavanje s različitim pristupima, zašto ne?).

Recimo, vodeće pedagoške i psihološke teorije na našem starom kontinentu čak naglašavaju da je potrebno što više izbjegavati tjelesno nasilje (a tjelesno kažnjavanje _jest_ nasilje), poznata je krilatica da _nasilje rađa nasilje_ i imamo brojne radionice za nenasilno rješavanje sukoba.




> i trenutno zivim u Americi i moram reci da se ovdje mnogo pozitivnije gleda na to sto oni zovu "spanking", mnogo roditelja na to gleda kao na neizostavnu odgojnu metodu.


Oh, i u Hrvatskoj je tako - na ovom se forumu okuplja izuzetno nereprezentativan uzorak, pa se ne dobiva realna slika. Rekla bih da ogroman postotak roditelja u Hr tjelesno kažnjava svoju djecu, no količina ljudi koja to prakticira svakako ne daje batinama legitimitet.

----------


## apricot

> tjelesno kažnjavanje apsolutno neprihvatljivo


... i zakonom kažnjivo, dodala bih

----------


## Dijana

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Pa tko te tjerao da rađaš četvoro...
> 
> 
> hej, hej, pa ne mozete tako! Sto god da je zena rekla, dajte je pobijte argumentima (kojih ima pregrst), a ne ovako.


Izvukla si iz konteksta. Drugi dio rečenice objašnjava prvi. Za udaranje djece nije argument da ih imaš četvoro.
No svejedno se ispričavam. Odavno nisam čula ovakvu hladnu racionalizaciju nasilja prema djeci. I to još od jedne profesorice.

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tjelesno kažnjavanje apsolutno neprihvatljivo
> 
> 
> ... i zakonom kažnjivo, dodala bih


Naravno, to mi spada pod "apsolutno", ali drago mi je da si eksplicitno dodala.

----------


## Hana_Sara

ne da mi se sad tu s vama prepucavati, vi ocito imate neke svoje ideje, ali ovaj i slicni odgovori:




> Pa tko te tjerao da rađaš četvoro...


.... dokazali su upravo ono na sto sam htjela prvotno ukazati i sto me toliko nazivciralo: vi ljudi apsolutno ne znate za slobodu iznosenja razlicitih stavova ovdje. kolektivno se pljuje po svemu sto nije ono sto vi propovijedate. po tome mi se sve to skupa cini malo ekstremisticki, pa cu se udaljiti... :Wink:

----------


## apricot

Hana_Sara...
mi stvarno ništa ne propovijedamo, ali ovo je jednostavno forum na kojem je svoje mjesto pronašla skupina roditelja koja o mnogočemu ima isto mišljenje.

ima puno roditeljskih foruma na kojima nitko neće "skočiti" ako netko tuče dijete ili ga ostavlja kod bake sa dva mjeseca starosti, a mama ide na jedrenje.

ovo, na sreću, nije takav.

nema uvrede.

bilo bi glupo da životinjomrzac ode na forum za ljubitelje životinja, pa kaže kako su tamo svi jednoobrazni.
ili da homofob ode na gay forum.
ili matematičar na forum pravnog fakulteta, pa ih "podučava" zakonima.

tako i mi ovdje svakako podržavamo odgoj bez udaraca i ikakve agresije.

ako netko to ne može shvatiti... ha... ni ja ne razumijem mnogo toga, ali onda krivnju ne tražim baš u svima drugima.
ponajprije u sebi.

----------


## VedranaV

> ne da mi se sad tu s vama prepucavati, vi ocito imate neke svoje ideje, ali ovaj i slicni odgovori:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Koji slični odgovori?

Generaliziraš.

Odi u podzemnu željeznicu, počni nešto svoje pričati ljudima u vagonu i onda na osnovu jedne reakcije koja te pogodi optuži cijeli vagon da ne znaju za slobodu iznošenja različitih stavova, da kolektivno pljuju po svemu različitom i da ti se sve to čini malo ekstremistički  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## VedranaV

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  malo me i brine kako ce iduca generacija djece izgledati uz ovakav "odgoj".
> 
> 
> Ne beri brigu. Mi smo samo šačica frikuša, većina ljudi koje poznajem izvan ovog foruma vole i cijene odgojne metode po principu "batina je iz raja izašla", tako da se iduća generacija statistički neće znatno razlikovati od dosadašnjih.


Study reveals global child abuse

Dakle, ne beri brigu.

----------


## Amalthea

Razmišljam da li da napišem... ili ne...

Ja ne mogu reći da sam bila strašno problematično dijete do puberteta. Ali sam često za neku nepodopštinu (hm... više se ne sjećam zapravo što sam tako strašno uopće napravila, očito meni nisu bile nepodopštine, ja ih valjda nisam doživljavala tako) sam od tate dobila poziv: "Dođi da te pljusnem!" I kao poslušno tele sam otišla do njega i dobila svoju porciju. 

Nije to bilo prečesto, da se razumijemo, ali... JA SE SVOG TATE I DANAS BOJIM. Imam 36 godina i BOJIM SE proturječiti mu. U bilo čemu. Leži li uzrok u tim ranim pljuskama? Možda. Vjerojatno.  :/

----------


## Dijana

Hana Sara, iskreno, žao mi je  što ćeš se udaljiti. Ako će ti moja rečenica biti izgovor za to (a biti će samo izgovor), meni je žao. 
Ali ne mogu se oteti utisku da ti deep down ipak znaš da neke stvari (ako ih radiš kako to opisuješ) ne radiš ispravno. Ljude uvijek najviše bocne ako netko dirne u njihov odgoj djece, tu se osjete uvrijeđenima i prozvanima. Pa si tako i ti reagirala.
I napisala ti što napisala, ja se nadam da će te i ovih nekoliko postova ponukati da sljedeći put kad osjetiš poriv/potrebu za spankingom, ipak malo razmisliti!  :Love:

----------


## makita

Ja sam dvaput u životu dobila po guzi, i valjda još 2 il 3 puta pljusku-svaki put zato jer oni koji su mi batine udijelili nisu znali bolje reagirati  :Sad:  
Jer u cijelom djetinjstvu nije istina da mi je ponašanje bilo nepoželjno ili neprihvatljivo samo tih 5-6 puta. Ali u drugim situacijama su znali pronaći BOLJU alternativu. 
Jer stvar je u tome, da kad su tukli, iza fizičke boli koju sam osijećala, svijesti da nešto nije dobro napravljeno, postoji i percepcija da ta starija osoba ne zna, ne može, bespomoćna je RIJEŠITI PROBLEM, ponuditi prijedlog što se drugo moglo učiniti, vidjeti zašto sam tužna, usamljena, zašto sam željna igre...ZATO je važno da sad kad sam ja ta odrasla osoba PREUZMEM ODGOVORNOST za svoje postupke i pokušam riješiti problem...
A djeca su stalno u nekim fazama, al ja svoju najljepšu ulogu u životu vidim u tome da se posvetim tome da prođem sa svojom djecom njihove faze   :Love:

----------

Ljudi o batinjanju pišu cijele knjige jerbo je to kompleksna tema. I ja ću opet. Ilustrirano primjerom.

Moja Leonarda je imala intenciju stalno nešto gurati u utičnicu. Kupili smo tri (3) vrste zaštite, od kojih je 2 iskopala i 3 srećom nije, ali sad više i ne treba. Nakon milijun puta što sam je zatekla sa štapićem, slamkom, vilicom, koječim koji uvalači u utičnicu, milijun puta uvjeravanja da je to užasno opasno, da boli kao što peče toplina vatre i ona..da aha..jaaaako opasno i kad mislim da sam ju uvjerila...štanga...opet isto (a vjerujte mi- mada nećete..imam prilično strpljenja). Dobila po prstićima uz upozorenje da će uvijek dobiti po prstima, ako to ponovi. Onda se najprije iznenenadila i uvrijedila..."ideeem ćaaa" pa se skulirala, nasmijala i rekla..oprosti mama, više neću. I tako za mikser. I tako za nož. I kod kuće nije više dirala struju. A dopuštenje za nož i ostale opasne tvari najprije traži od mene.

Otišla kod none, nona predivna, nikad gruba, uvijek sve super i child proof, uočila svoju priliku i dok je nona bila na WC..ulovila vilicu i zabila jedan vršak u utičnicu štednjaka - pod poklopcem na feder- neispravnu. Pošteno ju streslo 220V i srećom nakratko. Evo..sad više ne dira struju. 

Pitanje iz primjera. Da li je bolje u nekoj dobi dobiti packu ili 220 V? jer meni se čini da je Sara Hana upravo iz nemogućnosti funkcioniranja metoda reagirala tako i grubo interpretirala. Jer i roditelji koji tuku svoju djecu..vole tu djecu isto kao i oni koji ne tuku svoju djecu..samo nemaju feeling da zadiru u djetetovu ponosnu i emotivnu osobnost. Jer ne znaju da to čine.

Uz svo razgovaranje, djecu nekiput neobuzdano zanimaju razne stvari. Leonarda vidi da sve što utakneš u utičnicu čudesno proradi. I nikakvo uvjeravanje, na koje ona BTW potvrdno reagira, ne može smiriti tu znatiželju. Čak ni eksperiment s nabijenim kondezatorom ne smiruje tu znatiželju.."jer to nije iz te lupe". Sad što..dovesti iz nekog labosa generator napona i kroz utičnicu puštati za eksperiment razne struje? A tko to nema? kako uvjeriti pametno dijete u nešto, što ipak ne može još razumijeti, a postoji u svakoj sekundi prijetnja da će to učiniti i naštetiti sama sebi? Argument je naravno da treba sklanjati opasnosti, mnooogo razgovarati i biti uporan. Ali što kad ipak iznad svega dijete skuži priliku za ostvarenje nauma jer ipak u dubini maleno dijete i ne može shvatiti što to znači deep down opasno?

Ja sam ju dresirala, a i još to činim,  čak i više nego prosječnog labradora, ali obrazac ponašanja za eksperimente se stalno ponavlja i oduševljena sam kao majka time...95% dopuštam i sudjelujem u njima...ali za 5% prijetim, ali uvijek uz objašnjenje da će to moći prakticirati "kad bude imala dugačke ruke kao mama". I smatram sasvim opravdanim da se boje mene i osjećaja nelagode poniženja, kad još ne mogu shvatiti posljedice.

Odgajanje batinama je promašaj. Često davanje batina je promašaj. Povremeno davanje batina je promašaj. Vikanje i grđenje i uspoređivanje djece je promašaj (meni je osobno vikanje pred publikom najstresniji oblik vrijeđanja djeteta i odraslih, nešto na što mi se stegne u prsima).

Moje cure na packe (batine su previše militantne kao pojam) reagiraju iznenađenjem i uvrijeđenošću zbog očiglednog im poniženja. Batine jesu poniženje i želim da im u sjećanju ostane koliko je to poniženje neugodno da ne ponove isti nedopuštenu radnju. Ali dosljedno, uvijek za ISTU radnju.

I sad će mi netko prigovoriti za racionalizaciju nasilja, ali eto opet... pošto to nije regularni postupak, pošto to nije postupak koji se učestalo ponavlja i koji je strogo selektivan, koji fizički nije nimalo bolan..to nisu batine tipa "tata me zvao na šamar" ili "istukla me pred prijateljima" ili "za nepodopštinu sam uvijek znao što me slijedi" ili "usporedili su me s onom curicom,,koliko je ona dobra"...

Lijepa je vijest da moje cure nisu dobile packu ni veću zamjerku..pa bit će već 3 mjeseca. Leonarda je postala vrlo razumna, i to naročito otkad je u vrtiću u grupi sa komplet starijom djecom, a malenu- kad treba- čuva kao sokol. Napokon smo došli do faze, kad - bar ja vjerujem- sve rješavamo razgovorom i povjerenjem..Maksima joj je: želim da se ponosite sa mnom..što mi je još uvijek nevjerojatno poimanje za tako malo dijete. 

Moji zaključci:

Ključna je stvar da sa djecom treba u svakoj prilici razgovarati, od dobi kad usvajaju govor. Analizirati svaku nezgodu i tko je i zašto reagirao onako kako je reagirao, makar se bilo koji tip batina dogodio. Kad treba izgrditi dijete, uvijek to izvesti bez publike, oči u oči i kazniti na kraju balade zagrljajem..jer je u mnogo slučajeva roditeljevo pokazano nezadovoljstvo najteža kazna za dijete i nastojat će ga ne ponoviti kao što je gore Sanja napisala.

Kad imamo čovjeka u šoku..ošamarimo ga. Dakle..nisu sve batine iste. Iako su skoro sve batine poniženje. S tim se slažem s većinom.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara...
> mi stvarno ništa ne propovijedamo, ali ovo je jednostavno forum na kojem je svoje mjesto pronašla skupina roditelja koja o mnogočemu ima isto mišljenje.
> 
> ima puno roditeljskih foruma na kojima nitko neće "skočiti" ako netko tuče dijete ili ga ostavlja kod bake sa dva mjeseca starosti, a mama ide na jedrenje.
> 
> ovo, na sreću, nije takav.
> 
> nema uvrede.
> 
> ...



ovo su stvarno gluposti prvog reda i ponovno odlicni primjeri onoga sto od pocetka tupim: da se ovdje ljudi koji podrzavaju batine smatraju djecomrscima  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: . fakat nevjerojatno. vjeruj mi, ne samo da ja svoju djecu volim najvise na svijetu, nego ih volim toliko da sam jedno cak i posvojila. uz troje svoje, dakako. i odgajam ih sve ko svoje i sve ih beskrajno volim. to da netko moju odgojnu metodu smatra zostavljanjem bez da je krocio u moju kucu, bez da zna ista o mojoj situaciji, meni je to prosto smijesno.

dok ima djece koja stvarno pate, a moja imaju sve moguce prilike i mamu koju obozavaju i postuju. pa sad vi mozda imate drukcije metode, ali moje je misljenje da odgoj u stilu "ja ti nisam mama nego prijateljica" cini od djece invalide u drugom smislu. djeci TREBA autoritet, i slazem se sa onim sto je napisala Virgo. protiv "batinanja" sam, ali sam za blago fizicko kaznjavanje (opet velim, u ranijim godina kad je stvari tesko objasniti) koje na vrlo efikasan i djetetu jasan nacin pokazuje gdje su mu granice i ono u svakom trenutku zna koje sankcije slijede. i to opet ne kod sve djece nego one koja na apsolutno nista drugo ne reagiraju (kao sto je Virgo opet dobro ilustrirala).

@Dijana, stvarno nije u redu praviti se iznad drugih sa izjavama tipa




> Ali ne mogu se oteti utisku da ti deep down ipak znaš da neke stvari (ako ih radiš kako to opisuješ) ne radiš ispravno. Ljude uvijek najviše bocne ako netko dirne u njihov odgoj djece, tu se osjete uvrijeđenima i prozvanima. Pa si tako i ti reagirala.


... jer je to isto toliko neistina koliko bi bilo da ja idem inzistirati da ti dobro znas da dijete ipak treba fizicki kazniti jer inace ne bi ni komentirala. a da ne spominjem sve ove mame koje su graknule na mene jer se nasi roditeljski stilovi razlikuju. onda mozda one sve u stvari znaju da krivo rade, pa zato dizu toliku galamu i opravdavaju svoje stavove? zalosto je sto ne mozes i ti i oni shvatiti da se radi o odgoju, i da dok imamo svoje nacine i stilove, ne radim ni ja ni ti ni oni krivo, nego drugacije. kasnije se mozemo naci i hvaliti cije je dijete bolje ispalo   :Grin:  


ps- po americkom zakonu, discipliniranje djeteta spankingom je legalno, dok god se ne ostavljaju nikakve modrice itd. a mogu vas uvjeriti da to apsolutno nikad ne bi ucinila. na djecu treba ostaviti dojam, privuci paznju i uvjeriti se da su zapamtili lekciju, a za to ne treba nikakvo premlacivanje, par cvrstih udaraca po guzi ili prstima je dosta da shvate da su presli granicu moje tolerancije.

----------


## a zakaj

Hana_Sara, ti brkas stvari.
To da netko odbija batine kao odgojno sredstvo, ne znaci da je roditelj bez autoriteta, i da je djeci vise prijateljica nego mama.
Samo sto se autoritet moze izgraditi i na puno zdravijim temeljima nego na strahu od batina.

----------


## emily

> Samo sto se autoritet moze izgraditi i na puno zdravijim temeljima nego na strahu od batina.


i ja mislim ovako. da bih imala autoritet kod vlastite djece ne trebam udarati (pa ni blago), vec imati strpljenja i upornosti, sto falabogu imam, nekad vise nekad manje, ali trudim se...
a sto se tice dozvoljavanja spankinga sve dok nema modrica i drugih vidljivih znakova - dijete se moze ne samo pecnuti po prstima ili po guzi, vec i ozbiljno ozlijediti a da se nista ne vidi  :Sad:

----------


## ms. ivy

> ps- po americkom zakonu, discipliniranje djeteta spankingom je legalno, dok god se ne ostavljaju nikakve modrice itd.


treba li ovome komentara...

----------


## ninet

Kad bih bacila u vodu svo znanje o odgoju i stetnosti batina, kad bih sve argumente pozaboravljala ostalo bi ovako nesto:

"I think I did something for the worst possible reason -- just because I could.
Bill Clinton
on Lewinsky affair


I ovo je tako prokleto istinito. Udaramo djecu samo zato jer nam se moze. I samo zato. I to je najodvratniji moguci razlog. Nemojmo se zavaravati disciplinom....

----------


## a zakaj

> Udaramo djecu samo zato jer nam se moze. I samo zato. I to je najodvratniji moguci razlog. Nemojmo se zavaravati disciplinom....


ma daj ninet, pa mogu i podmetnut nogu bakici na cesti pa to ne napravim.
Ljudi lupaju djecu (po mom skromnom misljenju):
a) jer tako rade "svi", a nikad nisu sami razmislili 2x i propitali postojecu tradiciju
b) jer ne znaju da postoji bolji nacin, ili ga se u nekom trenutku ne mogu dosjetiti
valjda postoji i c) jer su zli i okrutni, ali takve ne poznajem osobno.

----------


## Dijana

> [ps- po americkom zakonu, discipliniranje djeteta spankingom je legalno, dok god se ne ostavljaju nikakve modrice itd. a mogu vas uvjeriti da to apsolutno nikad ne bi ucinila. na djecu treba ostaviti dojam, privuci paznju i uvjeriti se da su zapamtili lekciju, a za to ne treba nikakvo premlacivanje, par cvrstih udaraca po guzi ili prstima je dosta da shvate da su presli granicu moje tolerancije.


Spanking je legalan sve dok se ne ostavljaju modrice? Ne znam tko procjenjuje modrice ostavljene na djetetovoj duši? Možda za desetak godina kad se pretvori u problematičnog tinejdžera? 
Vjeruj mi da svaki udarac OSTAVLJA traga na djetetovoj psihi, da ga ponižava, narušava njegov integritet. Nazoviproblematična ponašanja se MOGU riješiti na drugi način. 
Put je duži, ali je isplativiji. Zašto se održalo općeprihvaćeno mišljenje da "blago fizičko kažnjavanje" pomaže da iz djece izrastu odgovorni, pošteni ljudi? Iz prostog razloga jer je učinak kazne odmah vidljiv. Ono što nije odmah vidljivo ne znači da ne postoji.
Pitanje je samo hoće li se problemi koji se pojave jednog dana pripisati kažnjavanju u djetinjstvu ili nečem drugom? Vjerojatno nečem drugom.

Žao mi je ako si stekla dojam da sam ja nastupila "s visine". Mene je ZBILJA najviše užasnula tvoja ponosna izjava da tvoje dijete reagira plačem na tvoj pogled jer te je "kao uzrujalo". Oprosti, ali meni to nije primjer uspješnog odgoja. Ja ne želim da me se dijete boji, mene ili mog bilo kakvog pogleda. Eto to sam ja htjela reći.
A kakav je tko roditelj? Pa svatko za sebe misli da je najbolji. I svatko čini što misli da je u datom trenutku najbolje.
Mi jednostavno nastupamo s različitih stanovišta, što ne znači da nam je zabranjeno jedne druge pokušati uvjeriti da je upravo "naše" ispravno.
Ja u dubini srca znam da moje jest, ne jer je moje, već mi to govori srce. 
A tebi izgleda tvoje srce govori drugačije...

----------


## ninet

[quote="a zakaj"]


> Udaramo djecu samo zato jer nam se moze. I samo zato. I to je najodvratniji moguci razlog. Nemojmo se zavaravati disciplinom....


Jesi sigurna da mozes? 
Ne mozes jer bi te pojeli prolaznici s cijim je moralnim normama neskladno podmetati nogu bakicama.
Bojim se da nisi razumjela znacenje pojma "moci" u ovom slucaju.

----------


## Sanja

Hana_Sara, ja bih te lijepo molila da me ne ostaviš bez literature za koju sam te pitala u svom prethodnom postu.  :Smile:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> ninet prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Udaramo djecu samo zato jer nam se moze. I samo zato. I to je najodvratniji moguci razlog. Nemojmo se zavaravati disciplinom....
> 
> 
> ma daj ninet, pa mogu i podmetnut nogu bakici na cesti pa to ne napravim.
> Ljudi lupaju djecu (po mom skromnom misljenju):
> a) jer tako rade "svi", a nikad nisu sami razmislili 2x i propitali postojecu tradiciju
> ...


a ja bas nisam ni a ni b niti c. vec zato jer vjerujem da je Biblija u pravu (a mnogo se puta vrlo jasno u njoj daju do znanja neke stvari) i jer smatram da je danasnje drustvo isuvise permisivno te da ce se prave posljedice toga tek osjetiti. dobro sam razmislila o svim za i protiv argumentima kad sam prvi put odlucivala (zajedno s muzem) o nacinima odgoja, i iz vise razloga, o nekima i necu tu na forumu, smo odlucili da batine tu i tamo nece biti tabu ili zabranjene. nasa djeca apsolutno odlicno reagiraju na odgojne metode postavljene pred njih, jer ih tretiramo kao individualna bica i kaznjavanje tu zato igra minimalnu ulogu... ali kad je igra, mi smo uvijek fer i razgovaramo s njima o uzrocima i posljedicama. i dalje tvrdim da cijeli proces kaznjavanja kod neke djece neizostavno mora ukljucivati i to " malo po guzi" jer ulijeva strahopostovanje kod onih kojima "nista nije sveto" da se tako izrazim. srecom kod mnoge djece i druge stvari pale, ali ako ne, ovo je za teze prekrsaje izvrstan nacin privlacenja pozornosti. 

opet kazem, moja se djeca mene ne boje ni u kojem smislu.  ono cega ja zelim da se boje su posljedice njihove zlocestoce i/ili ugrozavanja vlastitog zivota itd. kad reagiram na takve stvari taj cas i aktivno, znaju tocno o cemu se radi i posljedica je trenutna. kod male je djece to PUNO ucinkovitije nego sati razgovora nakon cina ili stavljanje u razne kazne. kod batina je stvar trenutacna i poslije uvijek dode zagrljaj i mazenje, a nakon toga je sve oprosteno. FYI, ja bi zlostavljanjem djece mogla nazvati i ono sto vecina ljudi prakticira umjesto batina: tjedne zabrane izlaska gdje roditelj postane policajac i to onda PUNO vise ugrozi odnos izmedu djeteta i njega. ali opet, to je samo moje misljenje  :Wink:   :Razz:  

i da, jos ponovno @ Dijana, mislim da me stvarno nisi shvatila sto se tice moje curice. ono sto sam rekla da je samo moram krivo pogledati, sto sam mislila je da joj je gotovo dovoljno da zna da me razocarala da se razalosti. po tome ona stvarno je idealno dijete za odgajati i takva je bila od najranijeg djetinjstva... ali ja sam to rekla u komparaciji, tako da istaknem da dok znam da ima djece kojima batine apsolutno odmazu i nista se njima ne bi postiglo, takoder tvrdim da se neka tek mogu prenuti iz neodgojenog/opasnog po zivot ponasanja bas kojim pljeskom po guzi u pravom trenutku. eto toliko   :Kiss:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara, ja bih te lijepo molila da me ne ostaviš bez literature za koju sam te pitala u svom prethodnom postu.


znas ti kad sam ja studirala   :Laughing:  . literatura koju sam procitala nije ostavila toliki utisak na mene, vise je to ucinila djecja psihologica koju imamo u obitelji te razgovor sa ostalim roditeljima dok sam isla na trudnicke tecajeve itd... kao sto rekoh, bilo je puno faktora, a o nekima i ne bi pisala po netu  :Wink: .

----------


## Lutonjica

btw, kao što jednom reče branka1:

batina je iz raja izašla.
i nikad se više nije tamo vratila.
 :Grin:

----------


## a zakaj

[quote="ninet"]


> ninet prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Udaramo djecu samo zato jer nam se moze. I samo zato. I to je najodvratniji moguci razlog. Nemojmo se zavaravati disciplinom....
> 
> 
> Jesi sigurna da mozes? 
> Ne mozes jer bi te pojeli prolaznici s cijim je moralnim normama neskladno podmetati nogu bakicama.
> Bojim se da nisi razumjela znacenje pojma "moci" u ovom slucaju.


a ako me nitko ne vidi?   :Wink:  
svakakve gadarije mozes napraviti drugima ako su slabiji od tebe, ako imas dobru priliku i ako ti to padne na pamet. Samo sto meni nikad nije palo na pamet napraviti bilo kakvu gadariju nekom drugom, samo kao manifestaciju moci.
Ali mi se dogodilo da sam udarila dijete.
Zadnji put (sad ide ispovjedni ton!) je situacija bila sljedeca:
stajali smo pred ulaznim vratima koja sam otkljucavala jednom rukom, u drugoj ruci sam drzala tonku. Bilo je kasno, ona umorna i cendrava, pocela je plakati i bacila se tijelom unatrag. Toncek ju je, ne znam zasto, sto je zapravo htio napraviti, u tom trenutku odostraga uhvatio za vrat i povukao jos prema dolje. Ja sam se prestravila, nekako je ipak uhvatila, i bez sekunde razmisljanja njega pljusnula po licu. Poslije je bilo grozno i meni i njemu, ispricala sam mu se, isplakali smo se i izgrlili.
Ali ja fakat ne mislim da se tu radi o manifestaciji moci, zapravo mislim da se radi o vrlo jasnoj manifestaciji nemoci.

----------

> Ne mozes jer bi te pojeli prolaznici s cijim je moralnim normama neskladno podmetati nogu bakicama.
> Bojim se da nisi razumjela znacenje pojma "moci" u ovom slucaju.


Ovo mi izgleda kao da su ljudi full jednodimenzionalni. Ja bih činio zlo, ali neću jer će me netko kazniti. Nije istina. Ja ne činim zlo jer *ne želim* činiti zlo kao što ne želim da ga netko čini meni.

I napomena Hani Sari. Ja dijete "pecnem" kad ulovim u tijeku činjenja neke opasne radnje. Ali nikad ne kažnjavam batinama, ni blago ni jako. Nego isključivo razgovorom.

----------


## Lutonjica

i još samo napomena, hana_sara, mnogi od nas koji ovdje zastupamo "ne! po guzi" smo po struci  psiholozi, učitelji, odgajatelji, pedagozi, defektolozi, socijalni radnici ....

to je dobro znati   :Wink:

----------


## AdioMare

> uostalom, moja djeca nisu nista manje voljena zbog toga sto ih se ja ne bojim kazniti


Citirala bih nešto (ne trebam vam pisati tko je autor) što mi se nametnulo kao ključ problema u načinu na koji većina roditelja odgaja svoju djecu.

"Volio bih naglasiti činjenicu da nikada nisam sreo roditelje koji ne vole svoju djecu ili djecu koja nisu privržena svojim roditeljima. Sreo sam, međutim, mnogo roditelja i djece koji osjećaj ljubavi ne mogu pretvoriti u ponašanje puno ljubavi" 

Za mene je to jedna velika životna istina.

Ja više naginjem autoritarnom načinu odgoja, gdje iz bojazni za djetetovu sigurnost ili jer je prešlo granicu moje tolerancije reagiram odrješito, jasno i glasno, ali ne batinama.

----------


## Dijana

Klasika! Permisivnost dovodi do neodgojenog i neodgovornog čovjeka. Mora se znati tko je gazda. Djecu treba pratiti i primijeniti metode koje funkcioniraju. Treba im uliti strahopoštovanje.
Ajoj...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sanja

> znas ti kad sam ja studirala   . literatura koju sam procitala nije ostavila toliki utisak na mene, vise je to ucinila djecja psihologica koju imamo u obitelji te razgovor sa ostalim roditeljima dok sam isla na trudnicke tecajeve itd... kao sto rekoh, bilo je puno faktora, a o nekima i ne bi pisala po netu .


I ja sam studirala davno, nisam mlada mama, kao što bi datumi rođenja moje djece možda mogli sugerirati.

No u svojim si se postovima (barem onim prvima) pozvala na svoju diplomu i na bogato iskustvo u odgoju, a citirani odlomak




> ne ali sam se naslusala dosta pedagoskih predavanja do svoje profesorske diplome...


me naveo da pomislim da je u tim pedagoškim predavanjima bilo autora koji potvrđuju tvoje tvrdnje, što me čisto profesionalno zaintrigiralo (iako ne radim u nastavi).

Nemoj se ljutiti, ne želim se uplitati u tvoje vjerske osjećaje, no Biblija nije pedagoški priručnik, kao što nije ni medicinski (iako, recimo, u Hr postoji liječnik koji tvrdi da jest). I da, batina je izašla iz raja, zato se to mjesto sad i zove raj.  :Wink:

----------


## seni

djeca su LJUDI.

po cemu nije dozvoljeno udariti mamu, tatu, supruga, suprugu, prijatelja, prolaznika na cesti, saborskog zastupnika koji vam ide na zivce, .....a  dijete da?

to je krucijalno pitanje? 
sve ovo razgovaranje o "discipliniranjima" ovim i onim, metodama ovakvima i onakvima je drugorazedno.

ninet mislim da pogadas vrlo blizu sride.   :Smile:  
radi se i o moci (imenica) i moci (glagol).

virgo na tvoje pitanje da li je bolje dobiti packu ili 220 V, ja bih odgovorila.:
nijedno. postoje i treci putevi.

----------


## Deaedi

> djeca su LJUDI.
> 
> po cemu nije dozvoljeno udariti mamu, tatu, supruga, suprugu, prijatelja, prolaznika na cesti, saborskog zastupnika koji vam ide na zivce, .....a  dijete da?
> 
> to je krucijalno pitanje? 
> sve ovo razgovaranje o "discipliniranjima" ovim i onim, metodama ovakvima i onakvima je drugorazedno.
> 
> ninet mislim da pogadas vrlo blizu sride.   
> radi se i o moci (imenica) i moci (glagol).
> ...


Potpisujem! Jako si lijepo objasnila.

----------


## Mony

Uopce nisam htjela otvarati ovaj topic od kad ga je Luna nacela, jer me samo toliko nasekira cak i pomisao da netko moze na neki sebi razumljiv nacin opravdati batine, izgledale one: malo po peleni, ili one koje ostavljaju modrice (uhhh...)
No, evo, kako se samo mnoze stranice, znatizelja mi nije dala mira.
I eto ti Hane Sare   :Wink:  
U svakom slucaju vjerujem kako ti nije lako biti majkom cetvero djece i vjerujem da rijetko pronalazis nacina da izadjes s njima na kraj.
Kada bi takve udarce opravdala s tog aspekta - s aspekta ljudske slabosti, kojoj svatko podlegne tu i tamo, s aspekta umora... neznamnijacegasvene, mozda bi bila drukcije shvacena. Ali kada pokusavas batinu opravdati iz nekih predavanja (koja se uvijek mogu krivo shvatiti ako nisu napisana u knjizi), iz svog iskustva samo zato sto si majka cetvero djece, iz toga sto radis u takvoj profesiji, jednostavno mislim da nitko (barem na ovom forumu) ne moze prihvatiti kao zdravozagotovo cinjenicu.
Meni je prvo upao u oko primjer tvoje dvoje djece, od kojih svako dijete reagira na razliciti nacin. Da si procitala J.Juula: Vase kompetentno dijete (gdje ces najbolje vidjeti napismeno zasto nije preporucljivo batinama rjesavati stvari) znala bi zasto je jedno od njih pokorno, a jedno nemoguce. Tvoja djeca suradjuju s tobom, i svako (s obzirom na svoj karakter) tu svoju suradnju drukcije prikazuje. Tvoja malena kao zensko dijete, a s obzirom na inpute koje dobiva od tebe postaje autodestruktivna (sto je kako Juul kaze) tipicno za zensku djecu. Tvoj maleni si postaje nasilan, karakteristicno za mnogu musku djecu u istim situacijama. Djeca su ti upravo onakva kakvim ih ti kreiras, samo sto to ne vidis, i mislis da kod malenog jednostavno djeluju samo batine, a ne vidis dalje kako ce te batine utjecati na njegov psihicki razvoj, na njegov dozivljaj obitelji, a ne svijeta, sto kazes da mora saznati kako svijet nije tako sjajan. 
Vjerojatno nitko tu ne bi toliko bio protiv batina da ne gledamo dalje od sadasnjosti, dalje u izgradnju nase djece kao osoba. To hoce li on tebe poslusati sada ili nece postaje minorno i beznacajno u nasoj roditeljskoj zadaci izgraditi nasu djecu kao osobe koje su sposobne voljeti, ali i nauciti prihvacati ljubav.
Necu ni citat sto sam napisala jer je jednostavno izaslo iz mene (a i predugacko je), pa ako se negdje moze citat izmedju redaka, molim (posebno Hanu Saru jer se veci dio posta na nju odnosio) da ne uzima za zlo.

----------


## leonisa

> ali molim vas lijepo, generalizirati da ni jedno djete nikad nije zasluzilo po guzici, to vec granici s idiotarijama. ako zelite povlaciti paralele: nisu ni svi ljudi isti. svi smo u nacelu "dobri", ali neki stvarno krse pravila i prekoracuju granice, a dok za odrasle postoji zakon, za djecu smo mi apsolutno jedini izvrsni suci.


priznajem da dalje nisam citala,  to je iz razloga sto ne mogu citati post osobe koja ima iskrivljenu percepciju. uspredba koja je navedena bila bi u realnom svijetu opravdana da zivimo u mracnom dijelu proslosti kada je svijetom vladala inkvizicija i kada su ljudi kaznjavani batinama. danas ne postojii sudac koji ce odrasloj osobi koja je prekrsila zakon dosuditi javno bicevanje. ako suci ne primjenjuju agresiju kao kaznu (a i zatvor, kao najteza sankcija, ima prvenstveno rehabilitacijsku funkciju), ne vidim zasto bi onda i roditelji kao "jedini izvrsni suci" pribjegavaili fizickom nacinu kaznjavanja. ako nista drugo, time taj roditelj postaje spomenuta odrasla osoba za koju vrijede zakoni.
nasilje je nasilje!!
peace!

----------


## branka1

> moja djeca nisu nista manje voljena zbog toga sto ih se ja ne bojim kazniti, bas suprotno *oni znaju* da mi je itekako stalo do njihovog najboljeg interesa. zivot ih takoder nece maziti...


Da, stvarno, dijete od 4 god stvarno može razumjeti da ti to radiš radi njihovog interesa




> ps- po americkom zakonu, discipliniranje djeteta spankingom je legalno, *dok god se ne ostavljaju nikakve modrice* itd


Nemoj krivo shvatiti, ali zar nije i onaj svećenik koji je seksulano zlostavljao djevojčice prije par godina proglašen nevin jer se na njima ništa nije vidjelo, normalno su dalje išle u školu...!!!!!!!




> btw, kao što jednom reče branka1: 
> 
> batina je iz raja izašla. 
> i nikad se više nije tamo vratila


i zato se to sad i zove raj

----------


## leonisa

> ps- po americkom zakonu, discipliniranje djeteta spankingom je legalno, dok god se ne ostavljaju nikakve modrice


a neko dijete ima osjetljiviju kozu, a neko ne...daj molim te!
u hrvatskom kaznenom zakonu ima nesto sto se zove KAZNENA DJELA PROTIV ŽIVOTA I TIJELA i u sklopu njih tjelesa ozljeda (cl.98 ), teska tjelesna ozljeda (cl.99) i privilegirani oblici tog kd (cl.100-101)
koliko vidim, zivis u rh, pa prema tome trebas se pridrzavati TOG zakona

----------


## leonisa

ipak sam se prisilila i procitala ostatak i vidim da zivis u americi. no to ne mijenja nista. osim onog dijela u kojem pise "koliko vidim, zivis u rh, pa prema tome trebas se pridrzavati TOG zakona". treba pisat "mi".

----------


## anuska

evo samo da se kratko osvrnem..inace ne komentiram na forumu ali zato vise nego redovito pratim i citam...pa vas sve i pozdravljam ovim putem,ogotovi lunu rocco i ms. ivy,da se netko ne naljuti cure,redovito odvaljujem na vase postove....

slaba sam u quotanju pa cu direktno komentirati prema sjecanju...

dakle hana_sara,ne znam iz kojeg razloga ti mislis da je kod malog djeteta nesto tipa udarac PUNO efektivnije...

i zasto mislis da je dijete to zaboravilo samo zati sto TI smatras da je oprosteno...njemu, a da li je tebi....

kao sto je netko vec naveo,djeca su itekako osobe,kao i odrasli..
pa bi me sad zanimalo da li bi po toj logici jednom muzu isto tako bilo lakse i efektivnije udariti zenu kad mu se ne dopada ono sto radi samo zato jer je jaci,vec i bas mu se sad ne razgovara...

ja nisam bome niti pedagog niti psiholog,ali sam i sama bila nekada dijete,nikada posebno problematicno..zapravo sto je uopce problematicno,i vodila sam rat i sa mamom i tatom jer ne samo da nikada ne bi objasnili zato su me pljusnuli nego su uporno i sve zabranjivali bez ikakvog objasnjenja...

a tih se stvari zivo sjecam,iako sam daleko od jednog djeteta..
u jednom trenutku moja mama se trudila uspostaviti frendovski odnos sa mnom i gle cuda,odjednom joj je uspjelo...

i od tada telefoniram s njom satima,jer sam u stranoj zemlji trenutno,sopingiram,razgovaram,tracam malo svog dragog oca  :Wink:  

ne moram niti reci da je ona i dalje autoritet za mene,u smislu iskustva i podrske...i od tada i ona mene dozivljava kao svoju podrsku,dakle strah od gubitka nekakvog autoriteta je zapravo bio problem moje mame,koja j e svoje vlastite strahove projicirala upravo na mene,da bi sama dosla do zakljucka da glumiti policajca moze samo rezultirati time da jednog dana kad se od nje odvojim sa mnom nece imati apsolutno nikakav odnos,kao sto ga nema moj otac na primjer iz istih razloga-on je naime vec kad sam postala punoljetna jos uvijek ponavljao kako ce mi "opaliti pljusku" i slicno...

dakle meni i dalje nije jasno zasto mislis da je odgoj bez batina permisivan odgoj..po meni to jedno s drugim veze nema..

djetetu se mogu postaviti granice i bez udaraca,jer granice postoje,a permisivnost je kako sam ja to dozivjela gubitak potpune kontrole nad djetetovim ponasanjem,sto se meni cini kao i nedostatak odgoja samog po sebi...nek me netko ispravi ako grijesim...

ovaj americki zakon necu niti komentirati,ako je pljuska supruzi zlostavljanje onda je i sa djecom jednako,uostalom amerika nije bas neki uzor sto se tice bilo cega,a pogotovo ne zakona...slucajno studiram pravo pa su mi mnogi medunarodni zakoni osim njemackog dobro poznati...


i samo za kraj jer sam oduljila,upravo iz gore navedenih razloga cu svaki puta kad izgubim zivce sa svojim djetetom stoput promisliti...

ne po guzi!!!





 :Heart:

----------

> virgo na tvoje pitanje da li je bolje dobiti packu ili 220 V, ja bih odgovorila.:
> nijedno. postoje i treci putevi.


Of kors da postoje i pišu u literaturi, a i postoje oni koji ih uspiju provesti. Ali to je sve rješavanje jednadžbi s različitim rubnim uvjetima. Ne postoje 2 iste majke ni 2 ista djeteta.  No sad..baš mi je lijepo...malene su očito dostigle stupanj zrelosti na kojem mogu doprijeti do njih, osobito Leonarda, a nju slijedi malena, pa ću to nazvati prosvijetljenjem treće puta. (sad iz praznovjerja držim roge pozadi da se ne ureknem samohvalom)

No eto, off topica radi.. meni, npr, čim pomislim kako bi bio bed da se sad dogodi zastoj tramvaja..on se sad i dogodi. Kad paušalno pomislim na konferenciji na kojoj sam bila jedina žena..kako bi bilo smiješno da mi puknu hlače..eto..puknule su mi duž cijelog gluteusa maximusa usred izlaganja, kad sam se sagnula po posrnuli papir... kad pomislim kako auto dobro ide..rikne sklop osigurača usred gorskog kotara..odemo na jedrilicu...pokazivač goriva lažno pokazuje pola rezervoara..koji je ustavri prazan..rikne motor bajbota a i vjetar (maestral koj iinače puše uredno i redovito od 11-18) kolabira u trenutku... Nekima se to ne dogodi za cijelog života, nekima možda i češće...pa ne razumiju genezu mojih životnih problema u nekim ovim ili inim epizodama.

----------


## Anvi

Virgo30, pa to je Murphyjev zakon na djelu! Voli te, kako vidim, jako taj Murphy.

----------


## Anvi

Evo sad sam tek naišla na ovu temu koja je sudionicima očito već dobro poznata dulje vrijeme, pročitala zadnji post od Virgo30, prokomentirala jer mi je bio duhovit, pa tek onda krenula čitati otpočetka da vidim o čemu se radi, i onda naletila na "rafalnu paljbu" nakon prvog posta od Hane-Sare. Odmah požalila kao što i inače požalim kad se ljudi ružno razgovaraju. Jer, kao "neovisnom promatraču" ta mi je paljba izgledala ničim zaslužena. Hana-Sara je samo iznijela svoje mišljenje i iskustvo, na što je uostalom i bila pozvana, kao i ostali sudionici rasprave. No ono se eto razlikovalo od očekivanog, pa je većina odgovora koja je uslijedila nažalost bila... ružna.

Ako vas mogu podsjetiti što je Luna Rocco napisala kad je otvorila temu:



> Namjerno ne stavljam ovaj topic na AP, *jer znam da bi tamo svi odgovori bili isti*.  
> ...
> osobno ne vidim razliku između udaranja djetetom u zid i laganog udarca po guzi. 
> ...
> No, ipak su u većini oni koji, iako se zgražavaju nad nasiljem, odobravaju(lagane) udarce po guzi ili prstićima, štoviše, smatraju ih poželjnom odgojnom metodom.
> 
> *Što mislite o tome? Spadate li u tu skupinu? Ako spadate, kako biste argumentirali takvu vrstu odgoja?*


Pa ipak, niti autorica teme nije bila spremna na različito mišljenje koje je zatražila, a niti ostali sudionici.
Šteta.
A da se ipak prebaci na AP?

----------


## VedranaV

> Hana-Sara je samo iznijela svoje mišljenje i iskustvo, na što je uostalom i bila pozvana, kao i ostali sudionici rasprave.


Hana-Sara je iznijela i malo više od toga. Da citiram uvrede i provokacije?

No, imaš pravo u jednom - Luna Rocco je vjerojatno dobila odgovor na svoje pitanje.

----------

> Da si procitala J.Juula: Vase kompetentno dijete (gdje ces najbolje vidjeti napismeno zasto nije preporucljivo batinama rjesavati stvari) znala bi zasto je jedno od njih pokorno, a jedno nemoguce. Tvoja djeca suradjuju s tobom, i svako (s obzirom na svoj karakter) tu svoju suradnju drukcije prikazuje. Tvoja malena kao zensko dijete, a s obzirom na inpute koje dobiva od tebe postaje autodestruktivna (sto je kako Juul kaze) tipicno za zensku djecu. Tvoj maleni si postaje nasilan, karakteristicno za mnogu musku djecu u istim situacijama.


Tek sad ovo čitam. I ja sam podrobno pročitala VKD i ne bih rekla da bi JJ baš tako paušalno interpretirao naslijepo....a bez da vidi i kontaktira na licu mjesta tu djecu, njihove temperamente i okolnosti odrastanja.

Kad se kaze "batinama odgajaju nesigurni ljudi bez kojekakvih pozitivnih karakteristika" to se onda prostoprošireno proširuje na one koji batinjaju bez milosti kao najgorja kategorija, na one koji odgajaju batinama, kao malo manja, ali nikako dobra kategorija i one koje povremeno tako reagiraju jer u svojim okvirima ne vide drugo rješenje i čak ne vide batine kao discipliniranje i ne kao odgoj nego povremeno na grublji način izrečeno: NE!..kao treća kategorija. Neka ja samu sebe svrstam u ovu treću kategoriju...pa i meni nije svejedno kad ljudi čije pisanje ovdje iznimno cijenim proglašavaju i mene nesigurnom, s nedostatkom pozitivnog autoriteta, i s pregrštom umora, nervoze, straha, frustracija. Tako da razumijem zašto se netko u većoj ili manjoj mjeri ovdje može osjetiti povrijeđenim, ozlojeđenim ili nemoćnim i prisiljen je reagirati defenzivno i pomalo uvredljivo..kad je već nesiguran, frustriran i bla bla...

Na ovim postovima izgleda (ne kažem da je netko to rekao..ali "čuje se" šnjof), kao da mi roditelji koji smo priznali "fizičke intervencije" to činimo svakodnevno, žestoko, s guštom jer znamo da smo pravični u iskrivljenom smislu pravde i skoro pa uživamo u našoj moći nad nemoćnima ..jer TO možemo (kao što je uživao Clinton i tako to lukavo formulirao jer su mu PR-ovi tako savjetovali). Jedna stara nona koju znam jednom mi je rekla...(dakle krajem 19 i početkom 20 stoljeća batine su stavrno bile odgojna metoda)..kad mater tuče..z jenon rukon tuče..z drugon rukon plače...

Ja se, naravno,  nisam dala uvrijediti, jer znam da su te natuknice pisane u dobroj namjeri..namjeri edukacije. S njima se i u većoj mjeri slažem. Ne slažem se sa 100%-tnom polarizacijom i zato pišem 50 reply-eva, jer ljudi nisu konfekcija. Ali opet tu polarizaciju shvaćam jer je ipak ovo udruga i forum roditelja koji ima prosvjetiteljsku ulogu, visok moralni i ljudski standard i samim time važnija od sadržaja mojih postova i objašnjenja.

----------


## swaddle

Ono što mene dan danas muči je što djeca uz milijun institucija, udruga, akcija i inicijativa za zaštitu djece, nemaju zakonsku zaštitu kad je u pitanju obiteljsko nasilje u smislu fizičkog kažnjavanja djeteta. Misilm da bi neki dežurni policajac umro od smijeha kad bi ga nazvalo neko dijete koje treba pomoć jer dobiva batina od roditelja. Općeprihvaćeno je roditeljsko pravo na primjenu fizičke sile. Da istim tim riječima zatraži pomoć policije žena koju maltretira muž, situacija bi se odmah puno ozbiljnije shvatila.
Želim time reći da smatram da dijete bilo koje dobi ima puno pravo na poštovanje i dostojanstvo, te da se prema njemu treba ponašati kao ravnopravnoj osobi bez obzira na dob. Ako dijete ne surađuje prema očekivanjima roditelja, možda roditelj nema realna očekivanja u skladu s dobi djeteta.
Neću sad nikoga citirati, ali mislim da su batine - batine, bilo po guzi, bilo po prstima, bilo to letvom po glavi.
Recimo, netko opravdava batine kad razgovor i druge mirovne misije nisu polučile rezultata. Uslijedile su batine "po guzi". Što kad ni to nema rezultata pa se situacija ponovi? Više po guzi?, Jače po guzi? Gdje je tu kraj?????

----------


## marilu

Svoje sam misljenje vec izrazila, a i slazem se sa dosta pozitivnih majki, jer svako negativno reagiranje na ponasanje "malih ljudi" u meni budi los osjecaj. Ali zato nema zadovoljnije osobe kad moje dijete nesto ucini negativno (ili nesto sto je protiv nasih kucnih pravila)i ja reagiram kao pravi UCITELJ (jer se prvo zapitam u sebi: Sto moje dijete moze nauciti iz ovog) i smireno ga upitam dali zna sto je mogao umjesto toga uciniti? Odmah u njemu probudim radoznalost, i znam da ako sam odluci sto je bolje da ga s ovim ucim za citav zivot da sam razmislja svojom glavom i rijesava probleme. Ako se on bolje osjeca, tada ce bolje i napraviti. Bilo kakvo sramocenje, ponizavanje ili nedaj Boze pokazivanje nekog gospodarenja nad svojim djetetom, ce samo u njemu pobuditi prkos, ili tko zna sto ne jos. I najvise sto ce zapamtiti je mene i moju ljutnju, a ne ono sto je trebao nauciti iz iskustva.

----------


## marilu

O da i da ne zaboravim: Koga je to Isus tukao? Mislite li da bi se on slozio s tim da je siba izasla iz raja?

----------


## Hana_Sara

> O da i da ne zaboravim: Koga je to Isus tukao? Mislite li da bi se on slozio s tim da je siba izasla iz raja?


zadnji put kad sam provjerila, Isus NIJE imao djece. ali sam sigurna da je negdje rekao da djeca postuju svoje starije. i da, posto je ova recenica iz starog zavjeta, a Isus je dosta toga iz starog zavjeta promijenio, sve sto je trebao reci je da se s time ne slaze. no, nije nista rekao po tom pitanju  :Wink: . veliki sam vjernik i ovo nije prvi put da se s tim pitanjem susrecem.

btw evo mjesta u Bibliji gdje se vrlo jasno govori o tome:

* Prov 13:24: "He that spareth his rod hateth his son: but he that loveth him chasteneth him betimes (diligently)." 
 Prov 19:18: "Chasten thy son while there is hope, and let not thy soul spare for his crying." 
 Prov 22:15: "Foolishness is bound in the heart of a child; but the rod of correction shall drive it far from him." 
 Prov 23:13: "Withhold not correction from the child: for if thou beatest him with the rod, he shall not die." 
 Prov 23:14: "Thou shalt beat him with the rod, and shalt deliver his soul from hell (Shoel)." 
 Prov 29:15: "The rod and reproof give wisdom: but a child left to himself bringeth his mother to shame.* 

puno je to nauke i tesko da se Isus s ni jednim od ovih dijelova nije sreo  :Wink:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Evo sad sam tek naišla na ovu temu koja je sudionicima očito već dobro poznata dulje vrijeme, pročitala zadnji post od Virgo30, prokomentirala jer mi je bio duhovit, pa tek onda krenula čitati otpočetka da vidim o čemu se radi, i onda naletila na "rafalnu paljbu" nakon prvog posta od Hane-Sare. Odmah požalila kao što i inače požalim kad se ljudi ružno razgovaraju. Jer, kao "neovisnom promatraču" ta mi je paljba izgledala ničim zaslužena. Hana-Sara je samo iznijela svoje mišljenje i iskustvo, na što je uostalom i bila pozvana, kao i ostali sudionici rasprave. No ono se eto razlikovalo od očekivanog, pa je većina odgovora koja je uslijedila nažalost bila... ružna.
> 
> Ako vas mogu podsjetiti što je Luna Rocco napisala kad je otvorila temu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> ...


to je upravo i moja poanta i u biti jedini razlog sto sam usla u ovu debatu. jer mi nije ok da ljudi ne postuju drukcija misljenja i drukcije nacine. kao da je svijet postao tako divno mjesto da je ovim mamama spanking jos jedino preostalo zlo, i kad se to rijesi, svi sretni   :Laughing:  . kad bih ja tako graknula na iste jer mozda ne idu u crkvu , to bi bilo netolerantno i vrlo zadrto, a ovo sto su one sve graknule na mene, to je njima prosto normalno i one sire svoje vlastite ideje vrlo bezobrazno i kao sto rekoh, prilicno zadrto.

----------


## leonisa

> veliki sam vjernik


i kako onda mozes svjesno nanositi drugome bol i patnju?
sta je jos isus rekao o oprastanju kad ga se pitalo koliko puta treba oprostiti? rekao je oprosti 77 puta 7. pa racunaj.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Da si procitala J.Juula: Vase kompetentno dijete (gdje ces najbolje vidjeti napismeno zasto nije preporucljivo batinama rjesavati stvari) znala bi zasto je jedno od njih pokorno, a jedno nemoguce. Tvoja djeca suradjuju s tobom, i svako (s obzirom na svoj karakter) tu svoju suradnju drukcije prikazuje. Tvoja malena kao zensko dijete, a s obzirom na inpute koje dobiva od tebe postaje autodestruktivna (sto je kako Juul kaze) tipicno za zensku djecu. Tvoj maleni si postaje nasilan, karakteristicno za mnogu musku djecu u istim situacijama.


e ovo su tek gluposti prve klase. moja djeca pokazuju ove karakteristike od rodenja, dakle puno prije nego sam ih pocela disciplinirati. ja sam samo rekla da sam te njihove karaktere primijetila te sukladno s tim im drukcije i pristupam, malom dam duze vremena da se skulira, s curicom sam ektra njezna itd... to sto vi apsolutno sve povezujete s tim sto ja nisam protiv batina, to je ovdje najvise zabrinjavajuca stvar.  :/

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Klasika! Permisivnost dovodi do neodgojenog i neodgovornog čovjeka. Mora se znati tko je gazda. Djecu treba pratiti i primijeniti metode koje funkcioniraju. Treba im uliti strahopoštovanje.
> Ajoj...


nazalost sam upravo ovo sto ovdje opisujes dozivjela s nekim ljudima. i to je veliki razlog sto sam odlucila odgajati djecu na nacin suprotan permisivnosti.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> djeca su LJUDI.
> 
> po cemu nije dozvoljeno udariti mamu, tatu, supruga, suprugu, prijatelja, prolaznika na cesti, saborskog zastupnika koji vam ide na zivce, .....a  dijete da?
> 
> to je krucijalno pitanje?


ako je TO krucijalno pitanje, onda molim te , zasto dijete ne moze na sud? u zatvor? ne moze raditi? 

dijeca nisu u potpunosti izradene osobe i mi smo tu da ih vodimo cvrste ruke. kad bi bilo koja od ovih osoba, bilo supruga, prolaznik, saborski zastupnik, zaista prevrsio mjeru vi uvijek mozete pozvati policiju i sud da ga preodgajaju. to u slucaju djeteta nije moguce. vi ste ti pozvani da ga kaznite, ne sud. i upravo zato kazna mora biti stroza, jer oni osim vas nemaju nikog tko im moze biti autoritet u tom smislu. zato postoje razlike i glupe su mi ove usporedbe "ako muz zenu ne smije tuci".... pa ako je zena stvarno nesto skrivila, muz uvijek moze pozvati policiju da ju odvede, ne mora trpiti to ponasanje jos 18 godina (za razliku od odnosa roditelj dijete)

----------


## Hana_Sara

> veliki sam vjernik
> 			
> 		
> 
> i kako onda mozes svjesno nanositi drugome bol i patnju?
> sta je jos isus rekao o oprastanju kad ga se pitalo koliko puta treba oprostiti? rekao je oprosti 77 puta 7. pa racunaj.


um da, opet sumnjam da se to odnosi na odgoj. ni ti svoje dijete ne odgajas tako da oprastas konstanto. ti samo koristis drukcija sredstva da ga kaznis.

----------


## Zorana

Steta sto mislis za djecu da nisu potpuno izradjene osobe. Velika je razlika odnositi se prema nekome kao da nema zivotno iskustvo i smatrati ga neizradjenom osobom. Valjda u tome i lezi citava zlostavljacka politika prema djeci: oni tek treba da postanu ljudi.  :Sad:  Nemam nista za reci osim da je to sve skupa zalosno.
I ne vidim nikakav smisao u iznosenju religijskih citata. U Bibliji se isto tako navode primjeri u kojima zena ne moze imati djecu pa si muz osigura potomstvo sa sluskinjom. Da i to uzmemo kao mjerodavno za danasnje vrijeme i nacin zivota??? 
Odnos prema zivim bicima bi trebao da bude ispunjen postovanjem, sto je pretpostavljam, univerzalni cilj. Pa stvarno ne vidim potrebu da se vjerske knjige spominju na ovakvim temama.

----------


## Zorana

i kako to da, kad se radi o oprastanju, onda SUMNJAS u napisano, a kad se radi o onome sto podrzava tvoj stav onda se razbacujes citatima?

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Steta sto mislis za djecu da nisu potpuno izradjene osobe. Velika je razlika odnositi se prema nekome kao da nema zivotno iskustvo i smatrati ga neizradjenom osobom. Valjda u tome i lezi citava zlostavljacka politika prema djeci: oni tek treba da postanu ljudi.  Nemam nista za reci osim da je to sve skupa zalosno.
> I ne vidim nikakav smisao u iznosenju religijskih citata. U Bibliji se isto tako navode primjeri u kojima zena ne moze imati djecu pa si muz osigura potomstvo sa sluskinjom. Da i to uzmemo kao mjerodavno za danasnje vrijeme i nacin zivota??? 
> Odnos prema zivim bicima bi trebao da bude ispunjen postovanjem, sto je pretpostavljam, univerzalni cilj. Pa stvarno ne vidim potrebu da se vjerske knjige spominju na ovakvim temama.


ocito- nisi vjernik. i to je ok. ali kad bi bar ti mogla isto tako prestati govoriti da je zalosno nesto samo jer ti u to ne vjerujes... hmmm. i da, usput, ispalo mi jedno "g". htjela sam reci da su djeca neizGradene licnosti, a ako ti se to ne svida, obrati se sudovima koji djeci ne sude jednako kao odraslima- upravo iz tog razloga.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> i kako to da, kad se radi o oprastanju, onda SUMNJAS u napisano, a kad se radi o onome sto podrzava tvoj stav onda se razbacujes citatima?


ne sumnjam, samo ispravljam ljude koji su mozda naculi par Isusovih recenica ali Bibliju u cijelosti bas i ne poznaju. zar sam rekla nesto krivo, Isus se mozda recenicom o oprastanju obratio grupi majki trogodisnjaka? to je cisto izvlacenje iz konteksta... a istina da se to moze reci i za "siba je iz raja izasla", pa sam zato dodala jos par primjera koji potvrduju taj jeda citat. that is all  :Wink:

----------


## Zorana

Neizgradjena ili neizradjena, smisao je isti. 
Nemoj si uzimati za pravo etiketirati me nevjernikom jer mislim drugacije od tebe. Lik i djelo Isusa Krista, kao i Bibliju, poznajem jako dobro. Odrasla sam u katolickoj obitelji, sto bi mi trebao biti plus vise u tvojim ocima.  :Razz:  Na ovom forumu ima jako puno vjernika i vjernica koji ne dijele tvoje misljenje.
Isusovo oprastanje je UNIVERZALNO i nije raspodijeljeno ovisno o dobnim skupinama i okolnostima. Kao prakticni vjernik bi to trebala znati. 
Nema tu izvlacenja iz konteksta. Da volis druge kao sebe, sebe kao druge i da ne radis drugima ono sto ne bi htjela da se tebi radi, to ti je tvoja krscanska UNIVERZALNA istina. Ne podlijeze kategorizaciji, raspolozenju i osobnim procjenama tipa: ne odnosi se na trogodisnjake.

----------


## Brunda

Koja nevjerojatna samouvjerenost! Zaista nevjerojatno! Da li se to dobiva godinama, brojem djece ili se jednostavno tako rodiš? 
Pitanje za Hana_Saru

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				veliki sam vjernik
> ...


ja ne kaznjavam!
nije ljudski, a definitivno nije krscanski (ko se pozivas na vjeru, boga, isusa i bibliju)
i da povisim glas i osjetim bijes, trazim ispriku (od nje-drugih) za SVOJE ponasanje

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonisa prvotno napisa
> ...


 :shock: ... trazis ispriku za svoje osjecaje, lijepo lijepo. ti ne kaznjavas, ali sigurno nagradujes. gdje je tu balans? za odgoj je potrebno oboje imho. btw, sto je pokora nego kazna, pokajanje za ono lose? tako da je definitivno krscanski, a i odgojno. ne kaznjavati je unajmanju ruku opasno  :/

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Neizgradjena ili neizradjena, smisao je isti. 
> Nemoj si uzimati za pravo etiketirati me nevjernikom jer mislim drugacije od tebe. Lik i djelo Isusa Krista, kao i Bibliju, poznajem jako dobro. Odrasla sam u katolickoj obitelji, sto bi mi trebao biti plus vise u tvojim ocima.  Na ovom forumu ima jako puno vjernika i vjernica koji ne dijele tvoje misljenje.
> Isusovo oprastanje je UNIVERZALNO i nije raspodijeljeno ovisno o dobnim skupinama i okolnostima. Kao prakticni vjernik bi to trebala znati. 
> Nema tu izvlacenja iz konteksta. Da volis druge kao sebe, sebe kao druge i da ne radis drugima ono sto ne bi htjela da se tebi radi, to ti je tvoja krscanska UNIVERZALNA istina. Ne podlijeze kategorizaciji, raspolozenju i osobnim procjenama tipa: ne odnosi se na trogodisnjake.


slazem se, ali ponavljam: ne odnosi se na odgoj. isto kao i u skoli, zar je jedinica nekrscanska ocjena   :Laughing:  ? ona je posljedica nerada. i u vjeronaku postoje ocjene   :Saint:  . dakle odgajanje je kategorija za sebe, tu je nagrada i kazna nuzna za zrav razvoj djetetove licnosti.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Koja nevjerojatna samouvjerenost! Zaista nevjerojatno! Da li se to dobiva godinama, brojem djece ili se jednostavno tako rodiš? 
> Pitanje za Hana_Saru


definitivno godinama i brojem djece. vise od savjeta i obrazovanja uvijek vrijedi upravo iskustvo   :Embarassed:

----------


## BusyBee

> ali sam sigurna da je negdje rekao da djeca postuju svoje starije.


Valjda smo kao drustvo i kao pojedinci evoluirali od dana kad je Isus to rekao? Postovanje se treba zaraditi/zasluziti, ne dobiva se danom kada postanemo odrasli/roditelji/whatever. 
Ono sto dobijes batinama je strah i poslusnost iz straha, a ako su batine stil odgoja, a ne povremena "epizoda" (sto ne opravdavam, ali ne izjednacavam), dobijes dresuru (ocito neucinkovitu, ako se batine nastavljaju/"moraju" nastaviti).
Osobno, najgore od svega mi je "opravdavanje" batina pred djecom, djecjim ponasanjem - svaljivanjem odgovornosti za vlastite postupke na djecu ("morala/o sam.. nisi me slusala/o.. nisam imala/o drugog izbora.. sam/a si kriv/a..." .... bljak!).
A jedna ruka place dok druga tuce (ili kako vec)...   :Rolling Eyes:  

Dijete ce te postovati kad mu pokazes da ga postujes i kako se to postuje drugo ljudsko bice (kroz odnos prema svom partneru i prema djetetu). Djeca (do odredjene dobi i odredjene kolicine velikih roditeljskih pogresaka) nam ne rade "lose" namjerno - ona uce, ispituju i proucavaju svoju okolinu/granice/obrasce ponasanja. Od svega najvise vjerujem u zlatno pravilo ponasanja prema djetetu tocno onako kako zelim da se drugi ponasaju prema meni (naravno, nemojmo sad ovo iskarikirati vec svedimo na djetetove potrebe slobode, odgovornosti i ucenja).

----------


## leonisa

> trazis ispriku za svoje osjecaje


jel ispovjedas mrznju? bijes? ljutnju?

tapkas li tapkas a svijetla nema.

trazis ispriku za svoje ponasanje malo u "zemaljskim malo u nebeskim zakonima", a isprike nema.

svjesno i samovoljno bez imalo kajanja nanosis bol drugome. bravo!

----------


## BusyBee

Evo, ako smo mi frikuse, preporuke AAP-a (po meni vrlo mainstream udruzenja):




> Physical Punishment 
> Parents often ask, "Should I spank my child?" 
> 
> Many parents occasionally lose their patience or, in anger or fear, may spank their youngster. For instance, if a child runs out into the street, a parent may sweep the child up and, in a moment of anxiety for the child's well-being, spank her to emphasize the parent's sense of urgency or worry.
> 
> Spanking may relieve a parent's frustration for the moment and extinguish the undesirable behavior for a brief time. But it is the least effective way to discipline. 
> 
> *It is harmful emotionally to both parent and child. 
> Not only can it result in physical harm, but it teaches children that violence is an acceptable way to discipline or express anger. 
> ...

----------


## litala

cak me, uvjetno receno, obradovao ovaj citat aap-a, dok nisam dosla do zadnjeg pasusa:




> The American Academy of Pediatrics strongly opposes striking a child. If the spanking is spontaneous, parents should later explain calmly why they did it, the specific behavior that provoked it, and how angry they felt. *They might apologize* to their child for their loss of control, *because that usually helps the youngster understand and accept the spanking*.


strasno.

nikoje svoje osobno lose ponasanje/reakciju ne zelim opravdavati. a kamoli da mi klinci to razumiju ili nedajboze - prihvate...

----------


## Ancica

Ja neznam da li bih se slozila s tim. Ja opravdavam odredena neprihvatljiva ponasanja moje djece okolnostima koje su u tom trenutku aktivne. Npr. neki dan kad je Petra bila strasno kratkog fitilja pa smo popricale o tome i zakljucile da je to vjerojatno zato sto je preumorna i u skladu s time potrazile rjesenje. Prihvatile smo cinjenicno stanje, da je do tog trenutka radila neprihvatljiv stvari, i krenule dalje s rjesenjem situacije.

Pa u skladu s tim tako i ja isto, kad sam umorna ili pod stresom i izgubim kontrolu nad sobom to gubljenje kontrole objasnjavam odnosno opravdavam nervozom koja je nastala uslijed mojeg umora ili stresa. U stvari mi to jako i pomaze, kad tu cinjenicu verbaliziram, jer mi je onda i lakse sagledat sto mogu napravit da situaciju popravim, a i djeca imaju malo vise razumijevanja za moje potrebe u tom trenutku (bilo to da se prestanu svadat, ili da budu tise, ili da budu kooperativni i sl.). I za sve nam je bolje.

Ili da, ja sasvim odmorna i bez stresa, nakon njihovog vikanja ili svade koju nece prekinuti usprkos mojim "miroljubivim" pokusajima, prekinem ih jednim dobrim, iz dubine pluca urlikom. Jel on opravdan ili ne, nije bitno. Uzrokovali su ga oni i moje stanje u tom trenutku. Al ono sto igra kljucnu ulogu je nase ponasanje nakon toga, pretezno moje. Jel nas uspijem spustit na nivo koji je podlozan razgovoru ili sam u tom trenutku vec toliko zivcana da jedino sto mogu zatraziti dnosno zahtijevati je pet minuta tisine i kuliranje za sve, pa tek onda razgovor, ili pustiti da se stvari eskaliraju, uz pomoc mojeg urlika.

Naravno da mozemo opravdati, ili mozda bolje reci objasniti, zasto je do necega doslo. Ne znaci to da je rezultat prihvatljiv, samo razumijevanje o tome sto ga je potaklo (bez uvlacenja u raspravu jel je to bilo "razumno" ili ne, jer sto je nekom razumno, drugom nije, posebno onom koji nije u tom trenutku bio taj koji je bio "ne/razuman") i veca sansa da ce se ubuduce sprijeciti.

----------


## BusyBee

Litala, vjerujem da nije misljeno ovako kako si ti shvatila. 

Vjerujem da je rijec o tome da, ako udaris i na tome ostane, a koliko god bilo spontano i povremeno, dijete takav nacin rjesavanja sukoba/prekidanja nepozeljnog ponasanja pocinje prihvacati kao "normalno". I vrlo cesto, pocinje se jednako ponasati kad je u slicno frustrirajucim situacijama.

Ako se ispricas (a ovo je jos uvijek, na zalost, jako tesko vecini odraslih - ispricati se djetetu, osobito bez malog dodatka u kojem se dio krivnje za rekaciju prebacuje na dijete) i objasnis djetetu sto te dovelo do takve reakcije (umor, zivcanost, vremenska stiska, bilo koja kombinacija navedenog koja te onemogucila u trazenju boljeg nacina rjesavanja problema), mices s njega odgovornost za reakciju i prebacujes je na sebe. U tom smislu te dijete razumije i prihvaca tu jednu epizodu udaranja (ja ovo definitivno nisam shvatila kao nacin da dijete razumije i prihvati udaranje kao nacin discipliniranja koji se ponavlja). 
Naravno da ovo pada u vodu ako ti non-stop udaras dijete pa se ispricavas, to je (po meni) maltretiranje.

Roditelju kojem je istinski zao takve reakcije, svaka takva epizoda osvjescuje i njegov problem (nekontrole i neadekvatne reakcije), i pruza mogucnost da razmisli o nacinima kako prevenirati ulazak u situaciju u kojoj "puca", kako bolje reagirati i sl. i s vremenom takvih reakcija bude sve manje i zamjenjuju se ucinkovitijim nacinima reagiranja. Ali to treba zeljeti i aktivno raditi da se neki obrasci, cesto nauceni u vlastitom djetinjstvu izbrisu. A za to, osim puno rada i truda, treba istinski vjerovati da je udaranje pogresno.

----------


## litala

ne stignem sad u detalje, meni su u oko upale rijeci 

might i accept.

u prijasnjoj recenici kaze: parents *should,* za objasnjavanje, a kasnije upotrebljava might za ispriku?...

a accept znaci prihvacanje. accept the spanking mi ne moze imati drugo znacenje osim: prihvatiti dobivanje po guzi?

mozda samo ja krivo citam. ne znam.  :/ 

kad sam napisala da ne zelim da mi djeca prihvate ponasanje, koje sam definirala losim (a nisam ga elaborirala ni ocigledno dovoljno jasno objasnila...), mislila sam na udaranje po guzi (i bilo koji oblik fizickog zlostavljanja o kojem se ovdje radi), za koje ne zelim opravdanja i razumijevanja. lose je po defaultu i nicim se ne moze opravdat.

----------


## BusyBee

Pa da.. should - trebali bi. Ja nisam nigdje u literaturi bilo kojeg tipa vidjela da se savjet pise s "morali bi" (have to). Mogli bi se ispricati... ovo je dio zbog kojeg sam napomenula da je mainstream izvor. Vode racuna da vecina odraslih ipak smatra da se djeci ne treba ispricavati ili im objasnjavati vlastite postupke.
Nisam shvatila da smatraju da dijete treba razumijeti pa prihvatiti batine kao obrazac ponasanja jer su batine osudili u prvoj recenici.

Mislim da je do nijansi u jeziku koje se upotrebljavaju kod davanja savjeta.

Probaj umjesto pravdanje staviti objasnjenje. Mozda cemo se onda "naci" u onome sto sam ja mislila.  Npr. meni je normalno objasniti Emi zasto sam zaurlala na nju; niti pod objasnjenjem aludiram da je to normalno i prihvatljivo ponasanje, niti je ucim da, ako razumije sto me dovelo do toga, pocne prihvacati moje urlanje kao normalno, a NIKAD nisam objasnila tipa "tvoje me ponasanje gurnulo preko ruba". Uvijek je tezina na meni, JA nisam znala bolje odreagirati pa sam JA odabrala pogresan nacin. Ali mislim da je i za mene i za nju dobro verbalizirati situaciju i okolnosti pod kojima sam nastupila kao vikacica. Za mene jer si osvjestavam situacije i okolnosti u kojima moram biti ekstra u kontroli da ne ponovim ponasanje koje mi se ne svidja i nije mi prihvatljivo, a njoj, jer uci da i ja, kao i ona, imam frustrirajuce momente, da ih ponekad rjesavam na los nacin i kad skuzim da sam pogrijesila, kako ih popravljam.

----------


## Ancica

Vidis, BB, ja nisam sigurna da ja ne zelim reci da me je necije ponasanje gurnulo preko ruba, ako je. To sto se ja nisam u tom trenutku uspjela ulovit za nesto ne mijenja cinjenicu da me je netko ipak, u konacnici, gurao u tom smjeru, pa bilo to i moje dijete i radilo to svjesno ili nesvjesno. Odgovornost za nase ponasanje lezi najvise u nama, da, kao "odraslima" koji su imali do sada prilike (ili se nadamo da jesu) da se uvjezbaju uhvatit se za nesto prije nego prelete preko ruba, al to ne znaci da i "guraci" ne trebaju postat svjesni njihove uloge u tom guranju i cinjenice da ne mogu racunat na to da ce ovi koje guraju uspjet se zadrzat nego ce ponekad ipak slijedit neke posljedice, cesto lose za guraca.

Tako da mi uvijek razgovaramo o obje strane. Tipa, "da, ja sam izgubila kontrolu (jer sam..., ako je primjenjivo) ali da, i ti si mi pomogla da je izgubim time i time."

Ajme, ja skroz OT jer se ovo uopce ne tice jel nesto batina ili ne posto fizicko kaznjavanje ne prakticiramo u nasoj obitelji (niti smatramo pozeljnim).

----------


## BusyBee

Ma ja sam stavila to u kontekst vikanja (sori na ublazavanju topica  :Razz: ), ne tucem je.

Ja smatram da sam samo ja kriva za svoju reakciju jer ja biram svoju reakciju kad me Ema gurne preko ruba. I ako se ispricavam za svoju neprimjerenu reakciju, to nije trenutak kad cu spominjati i njeno neprimjereno ponasanje jer to onda vodi u opravdavanje moje reakcije njenim ponasanjem, a ja u to ne vjerujem. Ja sam odrasla osoba, ja trebam biti u kontroli ili se odmaknuti od situacije dok se ne saberem.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> trazis ispriku za svoje osjecaje
> 			
> 		
> 
> jel ispovjedas mrznju? bijes? ljutnju?
> 
> tapkas li tapkas a svijetla nema.
> 
> trazis ispriku za svoje ponasanje malo u "zemaljskim malo u nebeskim zakonima", a isprike nema.
> ...


ja ne trazim ispriku, meni se vi cini da sve zene ovdje traze ispriku za svoj permisivan odgoj upravo odgovarajuci s gnjevom na moje postove  :Wink: . u mojoj su kuci osjecaji poticani, zato me zacudilo. ako su i negativni, o njima se razgovara. ja nikada ne udaram u ljutnji ni frustraciji, nego iskljucivo kao odgojna mjera. nakon toga slijedi razgovor o osjecajima i posljedicama itd. odgoj be kaznjavanja je kao skola bez ocjena : kaos! ili jos gore: skola sa samim peticama, a bez jedinica...

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Evo, ako smo mi frikuse, preporuke AAP-a (po meni vrlo mainstream udruzenja):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Physical Punishment 
> Parents often ask, "Should I spank my child?" 
> ...



imam i ja citate  :Wink:  :




> The effects of nonabusive spanking have to be considered in the context of the effects of alternative discipline responses and the broader parenting context. My research program for the last 11 years has sought to find alternatives that are more effective than is spanking, especially for 2- and 3-year-olds. The effectiveness of the most typically recommended alternatives depend on being backed up by more aversive discipline tactics such as spanking. For example, my presentation at APA (Aug. 1997) found that reasoning alone (i.e., without accompanying punishment) works with 2- and 3-year-olds only for parents who back reasoning up with punishment at least 1/10 of the time. That punishment could be physical or, preferably, nonphysical (time out or withdrawal of privileges). For the most noncompliant preschoolers, Mark Roberts' series of studies have shown that time out's effectiveness depends upon being backed up with either a 2-swat spank or a brief room isolation, with one working better for some preschoolers and the other better in come cases.


to vam je ukratko ono sto ja "propovijedam" - spanking, da, kad i kod djece kod koje stvarno funkcionira. u kombinaciji sa drugim odgojnim mjerama kad god je to moguce, s tim da spanking bude ona zadnja kazna kad sve ostalo zakaze. 

e da, ovaj je citat isto jako zanimljiv, s obzirom da bi neki ovdje vrlo rado da se zakonom zabrani fizicka kazna u odgojne svrhe:




> Another caution concerns the case of Sweden: Since they outlawed parental spanking in 1979, child abuse has increased at least 4-fold and teenage violence has increased at least 6-fold. Being a less violent country than the USA, perhaps they can handle a 6-fold increase in teenage violence. The United States cannot. An SRCD paper by Palmerus and Scarr (1995) suggested a possible reason: Swedish parents are less likely to use reasoning and behavior modification techniques than are USA parents, and they are more likely to use physical restraint and coercive verbal techniques. This is consistent with my research and Mark Roberts's in that the most positive use of a nonabusive spanking with 2- to 6 year-olds is to back up less aversive discipline tactics so that they become sufficient and effective by themselves as the child gets older. Loss of the spank backup, as in Sweden, may lead to less effective use and thus less use of the very alternatives being recommended as preferable alternatives to spanking


cijeli clanak vam je tu :  link

----------

Daklem..again and again internet kao beskonačni izvor potvrde svake hipoteze  :Smile: ..ja ne znam..za moju tehničku struku postoje relevantne baze podataka znanstvenih radova..postoje li takove za humanističke-društvene studije?..CC časopisi? ..stvarno mislim da se baš svaka hipoteza može stoput potvrditi..ovisno kako kojem autoru vjetar puše..




> A jedna ruka place dok druga tuce (ili kako vec)...


eto...opet prevrtanje očima i čitanje izvan konteksta...to nije moj stav, već poslovica seoske žene koja nije bila u školama, po internetima ni prosvijećenim humanističkim udrugama, koju je odgoju učilo iskustvo tradicije a ne JJ...dakle..ni ondašnjim ljudima nije bilo svejedno davati batine svojoj djeci, ali druga odgojna opcija nije bila ni poznata ni uvriježena...

----------


## anki

4 stranice  :shock: 
ovako; moje mišljenje je nekako najbliže onome kaj je *virgo* pisala; protivnik sam toga da se djeca tuku, ali moram priznati da sam svog maloga drmnula par puta po guzici. uglavnom ne iz bijesa nego iz straha. možete me sad optuživati i reći da sam imala i drugu opciju, ali u tom trenutku sam jednostavno reagirala tako  :/ . ne znam da li bi sad isto postupila, ali moram priznati da sam "sretna" jer je imalo učinka. ne u smislu da se mali boji MENE, nego da mu ne padne na pamet da ponovi tu RADNJU.  evo navesti ću jedan primjer: trganje iz ruke i bježanje na cestu! bio je još mali i stalno je to radio. razgovarali smo masu puta, objašnjavala sam....ali svako malo-evo ga opet! i tako dok nije izletio pred auto. srećom, ništa se nije dogodilo! ali ja se nisam mogla suzdržati i namlatila sam ga po guzici. on se nije plakao, samo je stao i šokirano me gledao! moram sad reći još nešto; na moju veliku žalost jedna vrlo bliska osoba poginula je na sličan način; nitko ko nije proživio tako nešto ne može znati kako sam se osjećala u tom trenutku; kad se ponovo odvrti taj film, ali s tvojim djetetom...
sva djeca nisu ista! moj mali je jaaaaako živ. oduvijek! i jako ga je teško smiriti. razgovori teško pomažu. pogotovo nisu imali efekta kad je bio mali i kad NIJE U POTPUNOSTI RAZUMIO to što mu govorimo. ne može me nitko uvjeriti da dijete od 3-4 godine razumije posljedice koje može imati njegovo istrčavanje na cestu.
 i sad, s tim ružnim iskustvom, i s djetetom koje ima takav karakter kakav ima (strašno tvrdoglav i nemiran), ne znam da li bi postupila drugačije da se ponovo nađem u toj situaciji  :/ . možda nisam dovoljno educirana, možda sam previše pod dojmom tragedije koja nas je snašla, možda imam kratki fitilj....ne znam...ali kad vidim da mi je dijete u životnoj opasnosti (kao što su kćeri od virgo koje guraju vilice u štekere) i kad vidim da se to ponavlja (a znam kako bolno može završiti)....eto, dajem svoj glas "za po guzi".
ne tražim da razumijete, ne tražim da shvatite, samo sam vam ispričala svoju situaciju...
još da nadodam; NIKAD ne bi lupila dijete jer je nešto prolilo, nešto krivo napravilo, ružno me pogledalo....

----------

> Ja sam odrasla osoba, ja trebam biti u kontroli ili se odmaknuti od situacije dok se ne saberem.


Slažem se, mene do danas nisu djeca nikad toliko izbezumila da me ponio afekt, ali vjerujem da za neke temperamente treba jako mnogo autogenog treninga za postizanje tog odmaka..treniranja "kriznog roditeljstva"  :Smile: 

Znam roditelje koji su u dobru bili krasni, neagresivni, ali kad bi majci izgorio fitilj..ta je u afektu nadrobila takve strašne rečenice svojem djetetu da bi stvarno bilo bolje da mu je dala batine, a šutjela. Batine nikad nije davala.
Što li je veće zlo? Od čega nastaje veća odbojnost?

Ne znam..valjda iz osobne averzije prema vikanju i prekoravanju pred publikom (a silom prilika svugdje danas imaš publiku osobito u loše izoliranim stanovima), vičem na djecu samo kad je to neophodno (jako bučni okoliš). 

Kako izmjeriti razinu verbalnog nasilja? Jesu li i to batine? Gdje je granica? Meni je to najvažnija točka u odnosu prema djeci..biranje riječi u dobru i "zlu". Batine su dokazive, izmjerive..kako poraditi na tome da riječima manje ili nikako ne povrijedimo djecu kad smo u strahu, bijesu ili afektu..kako trenirati...kako znati da umjesto zaurlati..PAST ĆEŠ!!!!..treba reći nježno Pazi...mogao bi pasti...?..a dijete na rubu zida... e to je meni prava tema...mada.. možda preširoka. I skoro pa off topic..

----------


## Hana_Sara

potpuno se slazem s anki  :Grin:

----------


## snorki

ovdje se zakuhalo, a ja surfam po receptima  :Coffee:

----------


## BusyBee

One dvije ruke... nisam mislila da je to neciji stav ovdje, samo sam reagirala na izjavu jer je vrlo slicna forama mog starog da i njega boli kad mene udari. Yeah right!




> Kako izmjeriti razinu verbalnog nasilja? Jesu li i to batine?


Verbalno nasilje je meni jednako kao udaranje. Cak i opasnije jer se nakon neke granice batinanje ipak vidi prije nego ucinak verbalnog zlostavljanja. 
Ja sam protiv svake vrste nasilja nad djecom, medjutim, ovdje se govori o udaranju pa sam se ogranicila na njega.

Medjutim, meni je dugorocno puno teze prihvatiti planirano batinanje u ime discipline i postivanja odraslih, nego instinktivno poslan udarac po guzi ili rucici u trenutku kad roditelj izgubi kontrolu neuspjesnim uvjeravanjem djeteta da nesto (ne)napravi. Ne opravdavam i ne prihvacam ni jedno, ali je meni osobno ovo prvo puno gore.

----------


## BusyBee

> protivnik sam toga da se djeca tuku, ali moram priznati da sam svog maloga drmnula par puta po guzici. uglavnom ne iz bijesa nego iz straha. možete me sad optuživati i reći da sam imala i drugu opciju, ali u tom trenutku sam jednostavno reagirala tako


Sori sto ovo isticem, ali to je primjer onoga sto ja mislim pod "instinktvnim udarcem u kriznoj situaciji". Ne opravdavam, ali mi je ta reakcija osobno razumljivija i prihvatljivija od svjesnog i planiranog odabira batina kao nacina odgoja/discipliniranja.

----------


## zrinka

hana sara, koje si ti tocno vjeoispovjesti?

----------


## anki

ok, evo, ja priznajem da u datoj situaciji ne znam kako bi reagirala. dajte mi neki konkretan prijedlog što napraviti u slučaju kad vaše dijete od 2-3-4god konstantno trči na cestu ili gura stvari u šteker? da se razumijemo, ne provociram, najljubaznije pitam, jer i ja bi voljela reagirati ne-batinama. doduše prošle su već godine od tada (mali ima sad već 8god), ali drugi   :Saint:   je na putu i sigurno će biti sličnih situacija  :/ , pa da se na vrijem pripremim   :Smile:  
da naglasim, razgovor NEMA efekta  :/

----------


## BusyBee

Kao i za sve ostalo, i pro-spankeri ce naravno naci bar jednu studiju i pet clanaka na netu koji ce podrzati njihovu ideju (pa cak i jednog psihijatra, svecenika, profesora...). Ja sam nasla ovu i do sada preko nekih drugih foruma naletila na nekoliko, po meni, sadistickih web stranica s uputama kako ucinkovito tuci dijete. 
Ovdje je studija, istrazivanja i tvrdnji strucnjaka na anti-spanking strani previse (osim toga, cini mi se da se i sam Larzelere ogranicio na kritiku samo jednog dijela tvrdnji istrazivanja na koja se poziva). 
Moze se naci i par knjiga s uputama kako odvaljivati onom dascicom (paddle-paddling?), a nedavno sam imala prilike vidjeti i e-zine neke krscanske organizacije gdje se svesrdno promovira udaranje, pa cak i preventivno.

No, guglanje "Robert E. Larzelere" je dalo zanimljivih anti-spanking rezultata.. ima dosta za citanje...
Ova kritika studije Straussa i ostalih.. nemam sad vremena (pronaci cu ga), ali meni je puna rupa i imam masu podpitanja i nedorecenosti koje su me sad zainteresirale da kopam dalje, npr. u kojem su se vremenskom okviru pratili efekti batina, kako i da li se mjerio i u kojem vremenskom okviru odnos djece i roditelja, tko ga je mjerio i provodio i kako. .. 
Npr.



> Basically they find that the effects of spanking vary from significantly beneficial effects to significantly detrimental effects according to four factors: Age, sex, race, and marital status. At one extreme, spanking frequency increases the subsequent level of antisocial aggression for 8- to 11-year-old white sons of single mothers. At the other extreme, spanking frequency decreases the subsequent level of antisocial aggression for 4- to 7-year-old Black daughters in intact families.


Da li se prati koliko je sinova kasnije mlatilo svoje zene, koliko je djevojcica izraslo u djevojke/zene koje trpe batine, koji im je nivo samopostovanja i samopouzdanja, kakav im je odnos ostao s roditeljima.  ...




> The effectiveness of the most typically recommended alternatives depend on being backed up by more aversive discipline tactics such as spanking. For example, my presentation at APA (Aug. 1997) found that reasoning alone (i.e., without accompanying punishment) works with 2- and 3-year-olds only for parents who back reasoning up with punishment at least 1/10 of the time. That punishment could be physical or, preferably, nonphysical (time out or withdrawal of privileges).


O ovome bi se isto dalo cijeli topic otvoriti.


U konacnici , meni udaranje i dalje nema opravdanja (sto cu, kad se kosi s osnovnim ljudskim vrijednostima prema kojima zivim), poruka koju saljes drugom ljudskom bicu udarajuci ga, nema mi mjesta u medjuljudskom odnosu.

----------


## Mamasita

[quote="Hana_Sara"]
zao mi je Sanja, nisam studirala u Zagrebu, vec vani. i trenutno zivim u Americi i moram reci da se ovdje mnogo pozitivnije gleda na to sto oni zovu "spanking", mnogo roditelja na to gleda kao na neizostavnu odgojnu metodu. [quote]

Hm prvi glas...
Zivjela sam u Americi 7 godina, i na "spanking" se nikako nije gledalo kao na pozitivnu metodu. Cak se sjecam slucaja od prije nekoliko godina kada je netko kamerom snimio jednu mamu kako u autu na nekom parkiralistu lupa dijete po guzi, i oko toga se digla ogromna pompa. Prikazivali su snimku na svim TV postajama i ljudi su se zgrazali. Mama je kaznjena, ne sjecam se da li novcano ili kako, a reagirala je i socijalna sluzba...i da, dijete nije imalo modrice, tukla ga je preko pelene.

----------


## anki

jel ovo mene išlo?  :? 
možda se nismo dobro shvatile....pitam za konkretan primjer i konkretno ponašanje...

----------


## Minnie

> 2-3-4god konstantno trči na cestu ili gura stvari u šteker?


Vrata se zaključaju, bilo da su dvorišna, ili od kuće, kakva god bila. Ako se radi o dvorištu oko kuće, onda (dok dijete prohoda) treba smisliti način kako spriječiti izletavanje na ulicu (napraviti ogradu, vrata...). Ne može biti rješenje udarati dijete. Dijete nije samoubojica: dijete neće namjerno izletiti na ulicu jer želi da ga auto ozljedi, ono nije svjesno opasnosti koje predstavlja ulica, i zato mi je neprihvatljivo dijete koje ne razumije što je opasnost udarati da bi shvatilo što? Nakon udaranja će razumjeti što znači opasnost?

Za štekere je odavno izumljena zaštita. A i prije nego je zaštite bilo za kupiti, moji roditelji su onim širokim flasterima štekere potpuno obljepljivali.

Anki, treba spriječiti, a ne kažnjavati dijete zbog vlastitih propusta (jer nismo na vrijeme spriječili). Dijete nije nikad krivo za naše propuste.

----------


## anki

ne kažnjavam ja dijete zbog vlastitih propusta; ko je spominjao propuste  :?  niti  tučem dijete. da ponovim, nisam pristaša spankinga niti nikakvog drugog oblika fizičkog kažnjavanja. govorim o ekstremnim situacijama kada razgovor ne pomaže, situacije se ponavljaju, a dijete uporno "ne sluša".
 ja sam govorila o situaciji kada hodamo uz cestu, držim ga za ruku, a on se u jednom trenutku istrgne i otrči na cestu; bilo da je nešto zanimljivo vidio tamo (neki kamen...), ili zato jer se baš taj tren odlučio igrati lovice ili iz nekog totalno nepoznatog razloga...koliko god koncentrirana bila i pazila, zakonom velikih brojeva, koji put će mu i uspjeti.pokušaš mu objasniti, pričaš, ponavljaš...ali on vreba svaku novu priliku! kako mu objasniti da možda sljedeće prilike neće biti? kaj da tražim pregažene mačke po ulici i pokazujem djetetu kako može završiti?!?
virgo je rekla da su kupili zaštite za utičnice, ali ih je mala uspjela iskopati! uostalom, nije rješenje zaštititi svoju kuću jer kad tad će dijete doći i u neku drugu kuću koja neće imati sve moguće zaštite; ili će biti na cesti s nekim drugim; bit je u tome da dijete shvati da to ne smije raditi jer mu to direktno ugrožava život!
ja lijepo pitam kako to objasniti malom dijetetu, a vi meni samo o tome kako batine nisu rješenje! slažem se, nisu, ali dajte mi konkretan primjer kako djetetu riječima dočarati opasnost situacije!

----------


## BusyBee

Anki, ako pitas mene, naravno da nije tebe islo.  :Smile:  

Ja puno pricam prije i dosta nakon nekakvog opasnog dogadjaja, nikad u trenutku kad prekidam dogadjaj.

Ne znam, preko ceste mi je preletjela prvi put tek nedavno (5.5 god.), otkad cesce hoda samostalno, bez drzanja za ruku s nekim - nisam je udarila, instinktivno sam vrisnula njeno ime, dosla do nje, spustila se na njenu razinu, i gledajuci je u oci vrlo ostro objasnila da je to sto je napravila opasno po zivot i da ne smije to nikad raditi. I ponovila lijevo-desno-lijevo pravilo. Tek kad smo dosli kuci, malo detaljnije smo pricale o opasnostima i koliko me uzrujala.
Kad je bila manja, uvijek sam je drzala za ruku i zajedno smo oprezno prelazile cestu, nikad u blizini ceste/prijelaza nije hodala bez da je netko drzi za ruku. (nikad ne pretrcavamo cestu i uvijek postujemo pravila i objasnjavamo ih kao najzanimljiviju pricu i uvijek po trotoaru ja idem s vanjske strane, uz cestu, a ona s unutarnje, uz zgradu)

Stekeri..
Imali smo zastite, ali uz to, preusmjeravala sam paznju na druge stvari ili prekidala paznju usmjerenu na uticnicu jednostavnim "ovo je opasno" i odnosenjem (odnosenjem, jer je to pokusala par puta dok je bila sasvim mala hodacica). Danas zna da je struja jednako opasna koliko i korisna. Jos uvijek joj ne dozvoljavam da sama ustekava ista, jos uvijek je uticnice ne zanimaju (kuc,kuc,kuc).

Ne kuzim ovo sa zakljucavanjem jer sam ja uvijek bila prisutna i s djetetom i nije mi moglo dijete otici van (ne zakljucavamo vrata) ili istrcati negdje van dvorista, a sada, kad se sama igra u sobi i bilo kojem dijelu kuce, ne pada joj na pamet da izlazi iz kuce.

----------


## BusyBee

> uostalom, nije rješenje zaštititi svoju kuću jer kad tad će dijete doći i u neku drugu kuću koja neće imati sve moguće zaštite; ili će biti na cesti s nekim drugim; bit je u tome da dijete shvati da to ne smije raditi jer mu to direktno ugrožava život!


Ja se s ovim ne slazem. Djeca su vrlo sposobna nauceno aplicirati i u tudjim kucama. Ema uvijek opominje djeda da on mora ici s vanjske strane trotoara i nikad ni u kojoj kuci gdje su uticnice bile otkrivene, nije pozeljela gurati ista unutra jer je kod kuce, uz zastitu, naucila da uticnice nisu djecja igracka.

----------


## Minnie

> nije rješenje zaštititi svoju kuću jer kad tad će dijete doći i u neku drugu kuću koja neće imati sve moguće zaštite; ili će biti na cesti s nekim drugim; bit je u tome da dijete shvati da to ne smije raditi jer mu to direktno ugrožava život!


Ali dijete to može shvatiti u nekoj dobi, ali ne i sa dvije godine. I Marko je imao faze izletavanja, hodali smo što smo mogli dalje od ceste, često i po nekim dvorištima iza zgrada, tražila sam najsigurniji put kojeg sam u tom trenutku mogla naći. Navodim ono što sam ja primjenjivala, ne znači da je uvijek rješenje, ali možda nekad posluži. Često se služimo najkraćim putevima, a oni nisu uvijek najsigurniji.

Smatram da u kući trebaju biti zaštite sve dok dijete ne shvaća ozbiljnost prčkanja po štekeru. I djetetu se može skretati pažnja i ponavljati da se u šteker ne dira sve dok to ne usvoji. Riječi kojima se govori da se šteker ne dira ne trebaju biti mazne i umiljate jer bi djetetu bila poslala poruka da šteker nije poželjno dirati, ali da nije opasan. Odlučan ton i pogled u oči (bez ikakvog vikanja, radi se o promjeni boje glasa, ali dijete osjeti razliku) je govorio o ozbiljnosti situacije i uvjerena sam da je pomogao Marku razlučiti opasne situacije od onih neopasnih. Moja filozofija roditeljskih propusta: ako bi Marka zatekla da se bavi s nečim što bi moglo biti opasno, to je bio moj propust jer mi je izmakao kontroli.

----------


## anki

> instinktivno sam vrisnula njeno ime, dosla do nje, spustila se na njenu razinu, i gledajuci je u oci vrlo ostro objasnila da je to sto je napravila opasno po zivot i da ne smije to nikad raditi. I ponovila lijevo-desno-lijevo pravilo. Tek kad smo dosli kuci, malo detaljnije smo pricale o opasnostima i koliko me uzrujala.


točno tako smo mi reagirali ovo ljeto kad je iz auta direktno iskočio na željezničku prugu. doslovce je bila sekunda u pitanju! onda je i on shvatio ozbiljnost situacije i mislim da je stvarno osjetio koliko smo se uzrujali (nismo uopće vikali, samo smo mu objasnili u kakvoj je opasnosti bio). i to je ok, on sad razumije, shvaća i stvarno bi bilo glupo i neprimjereno da smo ga lupili.

ali kad je imao otpr. 3 god. nije shvaćao. nikako mu nismo mogli objasniti. moram reći da nije imao nikakve druge opasne porive; utičnice ga nisu zanimale, nije se penjao na ograde, nije stavljao ništa u usta....ali ta cesta mu je bila posebno zanimljiva  :?  jako smo pazili, isto smo birali puteve što dalje od ceste, obavezno je hodao sa druge strane (tj. ja uz cestu)...ali neke puteve jednostavno ne možeš izbjeći. niti ga možeš tako čvrsto držati za ruku.pokušavala sam ga što češće nositi; obećao bi mi da više nikad neće, neko vrijeme bi bio mir, a onda opet  :/

----------


## mendula

Moje vjerske osjećaje vrijeđa kad se Biblija i Isus Krist spominju kao opravdanje batinanju djece. Bog je Ljubav.


Pitanje za one koji vjeruju da je batina dobra odgojna metoda, a ne emocionalna reakcija nekontroliranog bijesa: možete li svoje dijete "odgojno" udariti u trenutku kad vas raznježi? Ako je udarac ispravan način, zar ne bi trebao biti neovisan o emocionalnom stanju roditelja. Zamislite situaciju da "odgoja radi" morate svoje dijete udariti baš u trenutku kad vam je npr. donijelo cvjetić. Zato jer je, recimo, jutros razbilo jaje i vi ste to tek sad primijetili. Nije li vam ruka teška pred tim cvjetićem? A morate ga udariti. Inače će drugi put opet razbiti jaje / dirati utičnicu / istrčati na cestu. Zar se ne biste osjećali kao zlostavljač? Sigurno imate svijest o djetetovim nježnim emocijama u tom trenutku i udarci vam se čine okrutni, pa čak i ako je to jaje stvarno razbijeno.
A dijete isto tako ima emocije i kad je u vašim očima "zaslužilo" udarac. Emocije, koje se bez grižnje savjesti zanemaruju. Možda je radoznalo (da, pozitivna stvar), osjeća dosadu, želi vam nešto važno reći, žurilo se nešto važno napraviti. Mi vidimo samo svoj _pravedni bijes_. Nije li to nepravedno? Pogrešno?

----------


## leonisa

mendula, jako lijepo!

----------


## Dijana

Anki, i moje dijete kad je imala oko 2 godine je imala faze istrgavanja ručice i izletavanja na cestu. Pa sam je držala tako  čvrsto da se ne može istrgnuti. Ja sam jača od nje i tu svoju fizičku nadmoć sam iskoristila da je ČVRSTO držim, a ne da dobije po guzici. Ili sam je nosila. Nema baš puno konkretnih savjeta za pomoć u takvoj situaciji. Ili čvrsto drži ili nosi. 
Danas mi sama da ručicu i jako je oprezna po pitanju ceste i auta.
Meni je smiješno ovo opravdavanje batina kod Hane Sare. JA sam zaboravila zaključati vrata, pa je dijete izašlo na ulicu i zato DIJETE treba dobiti batine?
Pa čekaj, tko je tu kriv? Odrasli ili dijete? 
Znači ako ja ostavim šibice djetetu nadohvati ruke pa ono zapali nešto, ono treba dobiti batine?
Već sam jednom napisala da mi grozno ovakovo hladno racionaliziranje nasilja prema djeci (nije pregruba riječ), a svaki sljedeći post Hane Sare me uvjerio u to. Pa ti si već i prije nego su ti se djeca rodila odlučila da će batine biti sastavni dio tvog odgoja, dakle, nema propitivanja te odluke. 
A ja eto mislim da čovjek zapravo nikada ne treba prestati preispitivati svoje odluke i stavove... Pogotovu ako se ne tiču samo njega...

----------


## AdioMare

> ... možete li svoje dijete "odgojno" udariti u trenutku kad vas raznježi? ...


Evo živog dokaza kako su u pitanju _isključivo naše emocije_ pri donošenju konačne odluke (djelić sek. ili ne, svejedno...) o presudi nad situacijom, a ne povod koji nas do tu dovede.

Mi kao roditelji moramo naučiti zauzdati svoje negativne emocije, i makar samokontrola bila lekcija koja se uči i ponavlja čitavog života - šta je, tu je?! Tko padne, nek ponavlja.

I da! Bilo kakva drugačija interpretacija osim da je Bog istinska i čista ljubav prema svim i svakom, jednostavno je izvrtanje temelja na kojima počiva kršćanska vjera.

----------


## anchie76

Sto se istrcavanja na cestu tice.

Djeca nemaju razumijevanje posljedica istrcavanja na cestu tamo do neke 6 godine.  Do tada, mozemo mi mlatiti dijete, mozemo mi na njega vikati, mozemo dubiti na glavi - dijete  nece i dalje imati razumjevanje za tu vrstu posljedica dok ne dostigne tu razvojnu dob da konacno razumije sto se moze desiti ukoliko istrci na cestu.

Ukoliko je dijete istrcalo na cestu, i mlatnuli ste ga, ili ga "odgojno fizicki kaznili", sljedeci put ste bezbrizni da nece izletiti na cestu?  Yeah right...  Naravno da niste, i naravno da ce se to opet moguce ponoviti dokle god dijete ne sazrije da istinski moze razumjeti posljedice istrcavanja.

A dok dijete ne dodje do toga da razumije posljedice istrcavanja, na nama je 100% odgovornost da dijete zastitimo, i onemogucimo situacije da istrci na cestu.

Ukoliko se desilo da je dijete istrcalo, ne treba njega kaznjavati, mi smo ti koji smo ocigledno napravili VELIKI propust i dopustili situaciju da dijete to moze napraviti. Mozemo eventualno kazniti sebe   :Wink:

----------

> I djetetu se može skretati pažnja i ponavljati da se u šteker ne dira sve dok to ne usvoji. Riječi kojima se govori da se šteker ne dira ne trebaju biti mazne i umiljate jer bi djetetu bila poslala poruka da šteker nije poželjno dirati, ali da nije opasan..


Rekoh..kod nekih očigledno funkcionira. Ja rijetko dižem glas na njih, osim kad me ne čuju, ali nisam u zabranama umiljata ni nježna, držim dijete za leđa.(držim..ne tresem) gledam dijete u oči..odlučno i jasno zborim. I sve je tako super šljakalo dok..npr ne proradi ventilator, mikser ili kompjuter. Nešto što struja čudesno oživi, a ne zna se što je..da li teče ili peče.

Ljepljive trake na štekerima bile bi lakši trening jerbo imam sve oguljeno u kućanstvu šo se dalo oguliti. Zaštitni utikači, koji se teško izvlače..opet lakši trening, funkcioniraju donekle, tanke zaštite koje se nalijepe u gnijezdo utičnice koje moraš zavrnuti da ubodeš utikač, ali i nju možeš iskopati običnim dječjim plastičnim nožićem za igru. Ovdje još nešto mora biti jasno...neka djeca čekaju pogodni trenutak nepažnje..nije gurala prste kad bih ju ja nadgledala nego u 10-60 sekundi kad bih bila odsutna koncentracijom ili kućanskim poslom ili u WC-u. Onda ne možeš ni dignuti, ni skloniti, ni odlučno zabraniti..samo osjetiš zagonetnu tišinu..i zapravo u tom kratkom intervalu ne znaš da je radnja u tijeku, nego samo slutiš. Ja sam postigla to da mene dolazi pitati za opasne predmete jer je nije bilo volja prolaziti poniženje packe kad ju uhvatim u djelu. Dakle..zna da ima izbor potajno riskirati ili pitati mene..i izabrala je doslovnu suradnju (dok ipak znatiželja ne bi bila veća i nesavladiva  :Smile:  )... 

Evo...zadnja vještina...obično dok bih kupala Lauru, ona bi gledala crtić ili bi gledala nas i "pomagala" ako i sama ne bi bil au kadi. A posljednjih dana je marljivo vježbala..a što?.. u šumu tuša i vode koja teče...umetanje ključa, otključavanje i zaključavanje brave. I kad je naučila ponosno mi je pokazala naučeno. Sve ukradeni dijelići minute. srećom je to pokazala prvo meni (da budem ponosna na nju), a ne obližnjem udruženju kradljivaca  :Smile: ...ne kažem ništa osim toga da koliko god mi pazili ..oni rastu, razvijaju se i pametniji su i jednostavno nas mogu iznenaditi. Stoag ne moramo uvijek nešto previdjeti ili zaboraviti ili biti neodgovorni, a da se nezgoda uvijek dogodi.

Sad je došla u fazu kad dijeli pamet svima. Pa i Lauri  :Smile:

----------


## anki

ok, hvala. odo ja sad  na jednu kuru samokažnjavanja   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> ok, hvala. odo ja sad  na jednu kuru samokažnjavanja


Ajme luda si   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Obrisala sam postove koji nisu imali apsolutno nikakve veze s ovom temom.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Moje vjerske osjećaje vrijeđa kad se Biblija i Isus Krist spominju kao opravdanje batinanju djece. Bog je Ljubav.


moje vjerske osjecaje vrijeda kad se biraju i vade oni dijelovi koji ti pasu, a ostalo odbacis...nda...





> Pitanje za one koji vjeruju da je batina dobra odgojna metoda, a ne emocionalna reakcija nekontroliranog bijesa: možete li svoje dijete "odgojno" udariti u trenutku kad vas raznježi? Ako je udarac ispravan način, zar ne bi trebao biti neovisan o emocionalnom stanju roditelja.


kao sto rekoh, nikad ne udaram u bijesu. a ovaj primjer vrijedi za svaku vrstu kaznjavanja, od uskracivanja njeznosti (sto mnogi ljudi rade, a misle da je kao manje okrutno od par po guzi   :Rolling Eyes:  ), preko stavljanja u kaznu, mirnu stolicu itd pa sve do batina. svima nam je tesko kazniti dok nas dijete raznjezi  :Wink: 





> A dijete isto tako ima emocije i kad je u vašim očima "zaslužilo" udarac. Emocije, koje se bez grižnje savjesti zanemaruju. Možda je radoznalo (da, pozitivna stvar), osjeća dosadu, želi vam nešto važno reći, žurilo se nešto važno napraviti. Mi vidimo samo svoj _pravedni bijes_. Nije li to nepravedno? Pogrešno?


u tom slucaju ne udaram dijete. jedine batine koje oni od mene dobiju imaju veze sa bezobrazlukom prema meni osobno i drugima ili ugrozavanjem vlastitog zivota.

----------


## mendula

> moje vjerske osjecaje vrijeda kad se biraju i vade oni dijelovi koji ti pasu, a ostalo odbacis...nda...


Još nisam shvatila iza koje vjeroispovijesti se skrivaš?



> u tom slucaju ne udaram dijete. jedine batine koje oni od mene dobiju imaju veze sa *bezobrazlukom prema meni osobno* i drugima ili ugrozavanjem vlastitog zivota.


Indikativno.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Već sam jednom napisala da mi grozno ovakovo hladno racionaliziranje nasilja prema djeci (nije pregruba riječ), a svaki sljedeći post Hane Sare me uvjerio u to. Pa ti si već i prije nego su ti se djeca rodila odlučila da će batine biti sastavni dio tvog odgoja, dakle, nema propitivanja te odluke. 
> A ja eto mislim da čovjek zapravo nikada ne treba prestati preispitivati svoje odluke i stavove... Pogotovu ako se ne tiču samo njega...


evo idemo opet   :Rolling Eyes:  . racionaliziranje nasilja... da, ok. svaki tvoj post dokazao je upravo ono sto sam ja rekla u svom pocetnom: netolerancija prema drukcijim odgojnim metodama, grube rijeci i vrijedanje onog sto nije "tvoj nacin", a bez razumijevanja za razlike izmedu djece, roditelja, kultura i svjetonazora. zalosno i ja se sa takvima vise necu nadmudrivati. ja tebi ne govorim kako da odgajas svoje dijete, a vjeruj mi, ne slazem se sa velikim postotkom stvari koje si rekla u ovom topicu. 

i da, dijete ne dobije batine zbog mog propusta nego zbog neposlusnosti koja mu ugrozava zivot (opet ne znas situaciju i moje mogucnosti da zaustavim njegovo bjezanje prema dvoristu, pa molim te, ne zakljucuj naprecac)...

----------


## anki

kakva je to "mirna stolica"? interesantno zvuči....

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moje vjerske osjecaje vrijeda kad se biraju i vade oni dijelovi koji ti pasu, a ostalo odbacis...nda...
> 
> 
> Još nisam shvatila iza koje vjeroispovijesti se skrivaš?


nemam se razloga "skrivati". katolicke sam vjeroispovjesti. pitam se iza koje se ti skrivas....  :Sad:

----------


## VedranaV

ROTFL
 :Laughing:

----------


## BusyBee

:?

----------


## VedranaV

ma ništa, postalo mi je baš zabavno

okinula sam na ovo:




> da, ok. svaki tvoj post dokazao je upravo ono sto sam ja rekla u svom pocetnom: netolerancija prema drukcijim odgojnim metodama, grube rijeci i vrijedanje onog sto nije "tvoj nacin", a bez razumijevanja za razlike izmedu djece, roditelja, kultura i svjetonazora. zalosno i ja se sa takvima vise necu nadmudrivati. ja tebi ne govorim kako da odgajas svoje dijete, a vjeruj mi, ne slazem se sa velikim postotkom stvari koje si rekla u ovom topicu.

----------


## anki

zakaj ti je to tak smješno? ni ja ne kužim  :?

----------


## VedranaV

Zato što je ono što Hana_Sara spočitava drugima upravo ono što i sama radi.

----------


## Davor

Fai, fi, fu, fam.... osjetim miris trola  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> netolerancija prema drukcijim odgojnim metodama, grube rijeci i vrijedanje onog sto nije "tvoj nacin".


Da te podsjetim što su grube riječi, netoleracija i vrijeđanje:




> generalizirati da ni jedno djete nikad nije zasluzilo po guzici, to vec granici s idiotarijama.





> a malo me i brine kako ce iduca generacija djece izgledati uz ovakav "odgoj"





> licemjerje i liberalizam na stetu samog djeteta.





> ja sam mislila da sve ove "liberal mame" ne tuku jer se boje kako ce to jadna djecica podnijeti...





> ovo su stvarno gluposti prvog reda





> odgoj u stilu "ja ti nisam mama nego prijateljica" cini od djece invalide u drugom smislu





> e ovo su tek gluposti prve klase.





> one sire svoje vlastite ideje vrlo bezobrazno i kao sto rekoh, prilicno zadrto.


Bojim se da je Vedrana mislila na ovo. Mene samo zanima otkad se na ovom forumu tolerira ovakvo obraćanje nekome? Moderatorice?

----------


## Hana_Sara

da nisi toliko vjesto izvadila iz konteksta, vidjelo bi se da su 9 od 10 ovih izjava bile REAKCIJE na netolerantne replyeve sto su se slili na mene kao iz kabla nakon sto sam u topicu u kojem se PITA za misljenje o fizickoj kazni izrazila razlicit stav od vecine na forumu  :/ .

----------


## Mamasita

Hana Sara kad vec pricas o kulturama i svjetonazorima...
Znas li da se prije nekoliko tisuca godina u Rimu neposlusnu djecu ubijalo?
Srecom odmaknuli smo se od tako ekstremnog nasilja, ali jos uvijek se nismo sasvim rijesili nasilja nad djecom.
Vecina ljudi jos se uvijek sluzi udaranjem kao odgojnom metodom, a vecina te vecine udaranje koristi kao zadnju opciju. 
Kako na svu srecu idemo naprijed, pa sada i zakon u velikom broju zemalja zabranjuje bilo kakvo udaranje djece, ja se toplo nadam da ce se nasilje nad dijecom znatno smanjiti za kojih 20-ak godina, a ti Hana Sara onda pitaj svoju djecu sta ona misle o tome sto si ih mlatila zato sto si zaboravila zakljucati vrata ili iz bilo kojeg drugog razloga?
Ja mislim da ce za 20 godina biti puno manje onih koji ce reci: " I ja sam dobivao po guzici kad sam bio klinac i ne zamjeram svojim roditeljima, jer sam eto ispao OK." 
Ljudi, pa i djeca na svu srecu sve vise i vise postaju svjesni svojih emocija. Nemoj misliti da ce ti tvoja djeca kada odrastu tako lako oprostiti.

----------


## Zorana

Vidim da je Hana Sara u jednom postu izjednacila odgoj bez batina sa permisivnim odgojem. Pa bi samo htjela reci da se radi o jednoj velikoj zabludi. Dakle, nije istina da neudarana djeca roditeljima skacu po glavi! Nije istina da neudarana djeca rade sto im padne napamet. Itd.itd. 
Istina je to da se puno danasnjih roditelja pokusava pronaci svoj put od odgoja ispunjenog maltretiranjem do odgoja ispunjenog postovanjem djece kao ravnopravnih ljudskih bica. I neki od njih zastrane pa dodje do toga sto ti nazivas permisivnim odgojem. Ali, mnogi uspjesno odgajaju svoju djecu i pronalaze nacina usmjeravanja djece koji djecu ne ponizavaju. Nacina ima, samo ga treba pronaci. 

Hana Sara, nemoj molim te vaditi taj argument o netoleranciji. Jer u jako puno zemalja, mislim u svim srednjoevropskim zemljama, udaranje, pa cak i to  "peckanje po guzi" koje ti stalno opravdavas, kaznjivo je zakonom. Smatra se oblikom zlostavljanja i kao takvo nema uopce mjesta da ga se svrstava u metode odgoja ili bilo cega. Znaci, nema interpretiranja zakona ovako ili onako: zabranjeno je i to je to.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Vidim da je Hana Sara u jednom postu izjednacila odgoj bez batina sa permisivnim odgojem. Pa bi samo htjela reci da se radi o jednoj velikoj zabludi. Dakle, nije istina da neudarana djeca roditeljima skacu po glavi! Nije istina da neudarana djeca rade sto im padne napamet. Itd.itd. .


nije istina niti da udarana dijeca uce nasilje, nego disciplinu i red  :Wink: 




> Hana Sara, nemoj molim te vaditi taj argument o netoleranciji. Jer u jako puno zemalja, mislim u svim srednjoevropskim zemljama, udaranje, pa cak i to  "peckanje po guzi" koje ti stalno opravdavas, kaznjivo je zakonom. Smatra se oblikom zlostavljanja i kao takvo nema uopce mjesta da ga se svrstava u metode odgoja ili bilo cega. Znaci, nema interpretiranja zakona ovako ili onako: zabranjeno je i to je to .


ocito tako ne misli opca javnost nego ti osobno i sacica ljudi na ovom forumu. ja sam uvjerena u ispravnost svojih metoda, ja NE zlostavljam svoju djecu pa bi te isto tako molila da postujes moje misljenje u topicu koji me izricito PITAO za isto. ili, ako ti je to preneprobavljivo, otidi iz topica.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> a ti Hana Sara onda pitaj svoju djecu sta ona misle o tome sto si ih mlatila zato sto si zaboravila zakljucati vrata ili iz bilo kojeg drugog razloga?
> .


opet taj govor mrznje.... ja nikoga ne "mlatim", ali to je ovdje ocito uzaludno govoriti jer me se odkad sam rekla da koristim i fizicku kaznu proglasilo zlostavljacem, djecomrscem itd   :Rolling Eyes:  

a zakazala si u ovom primjeru "sto ti djeca misle" jer upravo sam u zivotu naisla na vise primjera djece koja su doslovno propala u domovima gdje je kazna bila tabu, a oni redom jedinci kojih se prerazmazilo. radila sam kratko u jednom centru za preodgoj teenadera i mahom su govorili da im roditelji nisu apsolutno nikakav autoritet ponudili te su se svi slozili da bi tu batine tu i tamo puno ucinile za njih. njihove rijeci, ne moje....

----------


## leonisa

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  a ti Hana Sara onda pitaj svoju djecu sta ona misle o tome sto si ih mlatila zato sto si zaboravila zakljucati vrata ili iz bilo kojeg drugog razloga?
> .
> 
> 
> opet taj govor mrznje.... ja nikoga ne "mlatim", ali to je ovdje ocito uzaludno govoriti jer me se odkad sam rekla da koristim i fizicku kaznu proglasilo zlostavljacem, djecomrscem itd   
> 
> a zakazala si u ovom primjeru "sto ti djeca misle" jer upravo sam u zivotu naisla na vise primjera djece koja su doslovno propala u domovima gdje je kazna bila tabu, a oni redom jedinci kojih se prerazmazilo. radila sam kratko u jednom centru za preodgoj teenadera i mahom su govorili da im roditelji nisu apsolutno nikakav autoritet ponudili te su se svi slozili da bi tu batine tu i tamo puno ucinile za njih. njihove rijeci, ne moje....


Zao mi je sto je tebi ovo sto sam ja napisala zvucalo kao govor mrznje. 
Mlatnuti, lupiti, lupnuti, udariti, odalamiti...biraj koja ti rijec pase i koja ti ne zvuci kao govor mrznje, jer ja te ne mrzim.
Ne bih rekla da sam ja kako ti to kazes "zakazala" u bilo cemu sto sam napisala.
A ovo sto pises o tome kako su ti teenageri govorili da im roditelji nisu bili autoritet i da bi batine puno ucinile za njih.....hm hm hm...
Osim toga autoritet i batine su dva razlicita pojma.
Mene je mama mlatila (malo po guzi, pokoji samar, malo sibom po nogama) i nikad mi nije predstavljala nikakav auroritet. Naprotiv, cim sam odrasla dovoljno da sam se mogla obraniti od udarca, ona je izgubila kontrolu nadamnom. Otac u zivotu nije podigao ruku na mene, i njegova rijec mi je uvijek bila zakon.

----------


## Sanja

Hana_Sara, već si više puta spomenula da su u nekim obiteljima "djeca propala". Što to točno znači?

----------


## Zorana

Ne znam na koju opcu javnost se ti pozivas kad pises to sto pises. Ja govorim o zakonskim odredbama. Pa ako to nije opcoj javnosti mjerodavno, onda ne znam sta jeste.
Uopce mi nije diskutabilno to da nasilje radja nasilje. (u bilo kojem obliku) Steta sto ti to ne uvidjas. I kao svoj argument uporno iznosis primjere nekih nefunkcionalnih, antiautoritativnih obitelji, pojma nemam zasto. Mozda bi drugacije mislila da si imala priliku i upoznati neke obitelji koje odgajaju djecu na nacin koji se tu prikazuje kao ispravan. Ja jesam. I mogu reci da me uvijek iznova obori s nogu ta kolicina energije i medjusobnog postovanja koje si djeca i roditelji pokazuju.   :Heart:  

Tebe kao osobu postujem, a tvoje misljenje mi je itekako neprobavljivo. Ali, previse volim ovaj forum da bi zaobisla ovakve i slicne rasprave. Ne radi tebe i slicnih. Nego radi djece ciji ce se roditelji, nakon citanja ovakvih tema, ipak odluciti fizicki ne kaznjavati svoju djecu. 
Ovaj forum je mala oaza onih koji su odlucili ici drugacijim putem. Vjerujem da su djeca majki i oceva koji ovdje pisu sretna djeca. Ne znam uopce zasto si se odlucila tu javiti ako te atmosfera koja ovdje vlada toliko uznemirava.

----------


## dijanam

Meni je malo glupo pridruziti se sveopcem uvjeravanju jednog...ali moram reagirati na nesto sto me rastuzuje, a to je da se jako cesto prica povezuje krscanstvo s batinama.
To dvoje su dva dijametralno suprotna pojma. Evo Hana Sara, samo za tebe, nedavno sam procitala rad djelatnika u uredu za obitelj Hrvatske biskupske konferencije u kojem on pise da bismo trebali malo poraditi na tome da se u nasem drustvu prestanemo ponasati prema djeci kao njihovi "gospodari" i da ih pocnemo tretirati kao "ravnopravne suputnike na putu Spasenja".
Ako smatramo djecu Bozjim Darom, onda valjda u minimum nase vjernicke odanosti prema Gospodinu ide i to da taj njegov Dar i tretiramo kao Dar. Ne drzim ti pouku, ovo ide i mene.

----------


## čokolada

Ne bih željela ući u raspravu jer je besmisleno...osim što nešto moram pitati kad povežem ova dva citata Hana_Sare:

*vjeruj mi, ne samo da ja svoju djecu volim najvise na svijetu, nego ih volim toliko da sam jedno cak i posvojila.* 

*smatram da sva djeca nisu ista i nekima je batina potrebna kao vazno odgojno sredstvo*

Kako psihologu prigodom testiranja potencijalnih posvojitelja promaknu ovakvi slučajevi?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sanja

> Kako psihologu prigodom testiranja potencijalnih posvojitelja promaknu ovakvi slučajevi?


U Americi je spanking navodno cool.  :?

----------


## Vanchy

Pratim ovaj topic vec danima i sad se konacno moram javiti.

Ovo sto pisem moje je osobno razmisljanje, a ne stav udruge Roda. 
Osobno sam protiv bilo kakvog verbalnog i fizickog kaznjavanja jer sam misljanja da kaznjavanje ostavlja duboke tragove i posljedice na osobu kojoj se cini. Majka sam samo jednog djeteta koje me uci kako voljeti iskrenom, cistom i bezuvjetnom ljubavlju. Uci me kako pronaci snage i onda kad sam na rubu snaga, kako pomaknuti granice strpljenja, kako uciniti jedan korak vise u nastojanju da budem dobar roditelj. Misljenja sam da broj djece ne utjece na kvalitetu odgoja, ali odgojne metode da. Odgoj je po mojem misljenju predivan, dugotrajan proces u kojemu i roditelj i dijete dobiva kroz ucenje, davanje, primanje. No, nazalost roditelji nisu jedini, iako su najvazniji, faktor u odgojnom procesu. 
Ja sam razmazena jedinica koja NIKADA u zivotu nije dobila batina. Ne kazem da ih nisam zasluzila, ali eto nikad ih nisam dobila. Moja majka je smatrala da batinama nece postici nista, pa ih nije koristila. I sto sam naucila?! Naucila sam da ljubavlju i strpljenjem mogu uciniti sve. Naucila sam da je jako vazno postivati covjeka kao osobu i ne ugorzavati integritet osobe. I moram priznati da sam ispala sasvim dobra... a bila sam vrag... Moja je baka znala reci iz mire tri davola vire, a iz tebe stotinu.   :Saint:  
*Hana_Sara*, ovo je forum roditelja koji imaju prilicno ista razmisljanja i uvjerenja zato se vjerojatno osjecas lose kad procitas da se netko ne slaze s tvojim razmisljanjima. Na ovom forumu nije uobicajen nacin komuniciranja da se nekome za post pise da je nesto idiotarija, a prilicno je neumjesno sve nas nazvati ekstremistima. Mi jednostavno, bas kao i ti imamo drugaciji nacin razmisljanja i zbog toga se okupljamo bas na ovom forumu. 
Sto se tice Amerike i tolerancije spankinga... hmmmm.... pozivam onoga `ko vjeruje da ce proci nekaznjeno da dodje kod mene, povede dijete i proba tako nesto izvesti u javnosti, pa ako se moze nositi s posljedicama.... Ne mogu reci ima li takvog ponasanja unutar obitelji (iza zatvorenih vrata) ali i sami znate da se unutar cetiri zida svasta dogadja.
Jos jedna stvar, osobno sam protiv toga da se za bilo koji razlog na ovom forumu potezu pitanja vjere i vjeroispovjesti. Misljenja sam da svatko za svoje postupke potvrdu ispravnosti istih treba traziti u svojoj savjesti, a ne u tome sto kaze koja vjera.

----------


## Dijana

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Već sam jednom napisala da mi grozno ovakovo hladno racionaliziranje nasilja prema djeci (nije pregruba riječ), a svaki sljedeći post Hane Sare me uvjerio u to. Pa ti si već i prije nego su ti se djeca rodila odlučila da će batine biti sastavni dio tvog odgoja, dakle, nema propitivanja te odluke. 
> A ja eto mislim da čovjek zapravo nikada ne treba prestati preispitivati svoje odluke i stavove... Pogotovu ako se ne tiču samo njega...
> 
> 
> evo idemo opet   . racionaliziranje nasilja... da, ok. svaki tvoj post dokazao je upravo ono sto sam ja rekla u svom pocetnom: netolerancija prema drukcijim odgojnim metodama, grube rijeci i vrijedanje onog sto nije "tvoj nacin", a bez razumijevanja za razlike izmedu djece, roditelja, kultura i svjetonazora. zalosno i ja se sa takvima vise necu nadmudrivati. ja tebi ne govorim kako da odgajas svoje dijete, a vjeruj mi, ne slazem se sa velikim postotkom stvari koje si rekla u ovom topicu. 
> 
> i da, dijete ne dobije batine zbog mog propusta nego zbog neposlusnosti koja mu ugrozava zivot (opet ne znas situaciju i moje mogucnosti da zaustavim njegovo bjezanje prema dvoristu, pa molim te, ne zakljucuj naprecac)...


Meni se čini da je tebe ovo počelo jako zabavljati. Cijelo vrijeme optužuješ za netoleranciju, a nastupila si vrlo samouvjereno (netolerantno ?)  tvrdeći da je odgoj kakav većina ovdje na forumu zastupa idiotarija itd. 
Dakle, nije ti početni post ovdje UOPĆE bio intoniran sa željom za saznavanjem naše motivacije, razloga za drugačijim tipom odgoja,već napadanjem kako su to gluposti. Mene si dobila na foru, pa sam "skočila" malo prejako.
No, ne budeš me dobila na foru kako "nisam tolerantna" prema tvom načinu odgoja. Gdje piše da bih trebala biti tolerantna prema nasilju?
Uh, bogme ću uvijek ostati zadrta i netolerantna, sirota ja, neprosvijećena o blagodatima spankinga!
Da je žalosno, slažem se s tobom. Samo se ne slažem u tome ŠTO je tu žalosno.

----------


## seni

sve mi se cini da je ocito potrebno jos jace poraditi na zakonskoj  regulativi koja i teoretski i prakticno zabranjuje udaranje djece, s naglaskom na prakticno, (teoretski mislim da vec funkcionira), pa cemo moci izbjeci ove umarajuce rasprave. (tko je tolerantan, tko ne, itd.......)

----------


## Poslid

Ja sam jedna od mama koju je ovaj forum "preodgojio" i rlo sam ponosna na to. Disciplina i agresija među djecom meni je postala problem, a poneke batine koje su oni dobivali nisu bile sustavno kažnjavanje, nego reakcija u afektu. Ja sam inače protivnik udaranja djece, ali mi se eto desilo da nisam znala drugačije odreagirati nego udaranjem. To je, da se razumijemo, bilo izuzetno rijetko, ali je mene vrlo žalostitlo. Ja sam se zaista osjećala bespomoćno i posrnulo. I bila sam zbog toga bijesna na sebe.

Na ovom forumu pronašla sam riješenje i od kada sam takvo riješenje počela sustavno provoditi, situacija je psihički puno lakša. Čak sam prestala i vikati na djecu, što mi je prije donekle bilo i prihvatljivo. Sada konflikte riješavamo razgovorom i fizičkim odvajanjem ako je ono u toj sekundi zaista jedino rješenje (kad se počnu tući). Dogovorili smo pravilo da se ne smiju međusobno tući - to je ZABRANJENO. I da, to smo zaista postavili kao zabranu. Ako netko od njih prekrši to pravilo mora se odvojiti od braće na vrlo kratko vrijeme (recimo u drugu sobu) i zatim slijedi razgovor. Ovaj postupak ponavljamo za sada nekoliko puta na dan, ali ipak potrebe za to ima sve manje. Primjećujem veću privrženost među njima, ispričavanje (bez da ja to tražim), razumno sagledavanje postavljenih pravila... 
A osim toga više se mazimo i manje smo svi skupa nervozni.

I onda neka mi netko kaže, da je udaranje i kažnjavanje djece produktivno.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Meni se čini da je tebe ovo počelo jako zabavljati. Cijelo vrijeme optužuješ za netoleranciju, a nastupila si vrlo samouvjereno (netolerantno ?)  tvrdeći da je odgoj kakav većina ovdje na forumu zastupa idiotarija itd. 
> Dakle, nije ti početni post ovdje UOPĆE bio intoniran sa željom za saznavanjem naše motivacije, razloga za drugačijim tipom odgoja,već napadanjem kako su to gluposti. Mene si dobila na foru, pa sam "skočila" malo prejako.
> No, ne budeš me dobila na foru kako "nisam tolerantna" prema tvom načinu odgoja. Gdje piše da bih trebala biti tolerantna prema nasilju?
> Uh, bogme ću uvijek ostati zadrta i netolerantna, sirota ja, neprosvijećena o blagodatima spankinga!
> Da je žalosno, slažem se s tobom. Samo se ne slažem u tome ŠTO je tu žalosno.


ono sto me zabavlja je jednoumlje na koje sam ovdje naisla. zabavlja, ali i zalosti. ja sam mozda uvjerena u svoj nacin odgoja, ali koliko su samo neke druge majke ovdje uvjerene da je njihovo "ispravno"  :shock: . i upravo me to uzasno odbilo od ovog mjesta. svi imaju misljenje i svi misle isto, a jos mi je najzabavnije kako bi oni mene "obratili" tj. "preodgojili" hihihi. mozda je Poslid uslijed neznanja za ostale odgojne opcije, a stavljena pred ovakavo drustvance tu i odlucila na promjenu, ali dugorocno gledano, ja iskreno mislim da tu nece doci do zeljenih rezultata. kazem, jednostavno imam previse i osobnog iskustva, i iskustva sa strane, da bi me itko uvjerio suprotno od onog sto sam dozivjela i vidjela kad se radi o odgoju djece i posljedicama neadekvatnosti istog. kazem nitko, a POGOTOVO ne drustvance nadobudnih Juulom zadojenih mladih majki s jedno, dvoje djece. to ne mislim totalno u losem smislu, ali ovakav je opis dovoljan da napravi veliku razliku izmedu "vas" i mene. anyway.

ako je odgoj nasilje, onda sam nasilnik. ali je po meni i nekaznjavanje nasilje svoje vrste, te je dugorocno gledano mnogo stetnije i puno me vise brine sto se desava s djecom bez cvrstih granica nego sto ce mojima biti jer su tu i tamo dobili batine, nikad u mojoj ljutnji i uvijek samo kad je situacija zahtijevala da se stvar rijesi odrijesito i strogo. to jest kad je imalo veze sa normama koje ja drzim "svetim" ili njihovom vlastitom sigurnosti. 

ovo ne ide samo tebe Dijana, nego sve koji su se nasli pozvani da me kritiziraju na ovom topicu. i ja sam majka koja voli svoju djecu i trudi se te cini ono sto misli da je najbolje za njih. ali kako se na mene ovdje graknulo, me zaista oneraspolozilo. to je to. zadrzite svoje komentare o tome koliko je vas nacin bolji za sebe, jer ne nailaze na plodno tlo vaseg prosvijetljenja   :Laughing:   8) ... a ako to ne ucinite, mozda bi ja mogla poceti davati savjete o polozajima u kojima je najbolje tuci po guzi, o sibama i kuhacama, a to vam se _sigurno_ ne bi svidjelo   :Razz:

----------


## Mamasita

> [, ali koliko su samo neke druge majke ovdje uvjerene da je njihovo "ispravno"  :shock: . i upravo me to uzasno odbilo od ovog mjesta.


Hm, koliko ja vidim nista te nije odbilo, ti jos uvijek postas ovdje.,,

----------


## toma_06

> ja sam mozda uvjerena u svoj nacin odgoja, ali koliko su samo neke druge majke ovdje uvjerene da je njihovo "ispravno"


Hm, znači da smo iste  :? Ili ti imaš pravo biti sigurna u sebe a mi ostali ne !? 

Ali nisam primjetila da si komentirala činjenicu da je u RH *zakonom zabranjeno* lupiti dijete pa makar i po guzi.

----------


## bdina

Hana_Sara. daj molim te pročitaj ovo još jednom, pa onda još jednom i možda još jednom....



> *Hana_Sara*, ovo je forum roditelja koji imaju prilicno ista razmisljanja i uvjerenja zato se vjerojatno osjecas lose kad procitas da se netko ne slaze s tvojim razmisljanjima. *Na ovom forumu nije uobicajen nacin komuniciranja da se nekome za post pise da je nesto idiotarija, a prilicno je neumjesno sve nas nazvati ekstremistima.* Mi jednostavno, bas kao i ti imamo drugaciji nacin razmisljanja i zbog toga se okupljamo bas na ovom forumu.


... prije nego opet kreneš potcjenjivat na ovakav način



> ono sto me zabavlja je jednoumlje na koje sam ovdje naisla. zabavlja, ali i zalosti. ja sam mozda uvjerena u svoj nacin odgoja, ali koliko su samo neke druge majke ovdje uvjerene da je njihovo "ispravno"  . i upravo me to uzasno odbilo od ovog mjesta. svi imaju misljenje i svi misle isto, a jos mi je najzabavnije kako bi oni mene "obratili" tj. "preodgojili" hihihi. mozda je Poslid uslijed neznanja za ostale odgojne opcije, a stavljena pred ovakavo drustvance tu i odlucila na promjenu, ali dugorocno gledano, ja iskreno mislim da tu nece doci do zeljenih rezultata. kazem, jednostavno imam previse i osobnog iskustva, i iskustva sa strane, da bi me itko uvjerio suprotno od onog sto sam dozivjela i vidjela kad se radi o odgoju djece i posljedicama neadekvatnosti istog. kazem nitko, a *POGOTOVO ne drustvance nadobudnih Juulom zadojenih mladih majki s jedno, dvoje djece.* to ne mislim totalno u losem smislu, ali ovakav je opis dovoljan da napravi veliku razliku izmedu "vas" i mene. anyway.

----------


## josie

> puno me vise brine sto se desava s djecom bez cvrstih granica


nebo je granica (a niti to..)  :Saint:

----------


## branka1

:Laughing:

----------


## branka1

> drustvance nadobudnih Juulom zadojenih mladih majki


gornji smajli je išao za ovaj citat

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Ali nisam primjetila da si komentirala činjenicu da je u RH *zakonom zabranjeno* lupiti dijete pa makar i po guzi.


onaj dan kad me netko uhiti jer odgajam svoje dijete je zalostan dan.... ali ja niti ne zivim u Hrvatskoj, srecom  :Wink:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara. daj molim te pročitaj ovo još jednom, pa onda još jednom i možda još jednom....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Vanchy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...


samo da si jos zacrnila i dio di velim da ne mislim to niti u losem smislu cak   :Kiss:  , nego se radi o RAZLICI medu nama...

----------


## leonisa

> toma_06 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali nisam primjetila da si komentirala činjenicu da je u RH *zakonom zabranjeno* lupiti dijete pa makar i po guzi.
> 
> 
> *onaj dan kad me netko uhiti jer odgajam svoje dijete* je zalostan dan.... ali ja niti ne zivim u Hrvatskoj, srecom


sve da hoces, ne mozes ispravit krivu drinu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ali ja niti ne zivim u Hrvatskoj, srecom


Srećom.  :D

----------

Ha, kad nam se vec toliko nabija na nos broj djece - eto jedne mame s troje (no dobro, po nekima i cetvero   :Grin:  ). Koja je profesorica. I koja je do prije par mjeseci zivjela na Zapadu. I kojoj se suprug jos uvijek nije doselio i koja je sama s djecom. I koja jaaaaaako dobro zna kako izgleda dan visedjetetne mame. I koja nema vremena za iscitavanje Juula.  

I koja bi umrla istog trena da u ocima svoje djevojcice vidi strah od vlastite mame.

----------


## Dijana

[/quote]
zadrzite svoje komentare o tome koliko je vas nacin bolji za sebe, jer ne nailaze na plodno tlo vaseg prosvijetljenja   

Onda je samo upuštanje u ovakvu raspravu bilo potpuno nepotrebno, jer ovo, kao što apricot davno napisa, jednostavno nije takav forum. Mislim da i pravila ne dopuštaju propagiranje takvog "discipliniranja" djece. A što si ti očekivala? Razumijevanje?
Ili si samo htjela istrest svoju žuč, jer gle, neki su izričito protiv BILO KAKVOG udaranja djece?
Možda ovdje vlada jednoumlje u tom pogledu, a ja nemam ništa protiv TAKVOG jednoumlja, a vjeruj mi, nisam konformist niti malo.

----------


## a zakaj

dille  :Klap:

----------


## Mamita

hana sara, da bar tebe neko ispljuska. nadam se da si sretna s tom svojom nesretnom djecom i samo ti želim da te nitko od nas ne čita u crnoj kronici.


hmmm...zašto mi se čini da se ponavljam

----------


## ninet

Najezda trolova.....promocija formule, spanking-a....sta je sljedece?

"Zasto je dobro da beba nije u autosjedalici"
 :/

----------


## Zorana

Dille  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Dille   :Heart:   nešto te slabo čitam, ali kad pročitam neki od tvojih postova nešto mi je uvijek toplo oko srca.....I znam da nemaš vremena...hebiga, trebaš razgovarati sa troje djece doma i sa onom hordom u školi!    :Smile:  

I moram ti reći, da ti je avatar super kao i uvijek!   :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

:Klap:  Dille   :Heart:

----------


## anki

dille, sad si me podsjetila da i ja imam dvoje djece!   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

anki, rodila si?

----------


## snorki

> Ha, kad nam se vec toliko nabija na nos broj djece - eto jedne mame s troje (no dobro, po nekima i cetvero   ). Koja je profesorica. I koja je do prije par mjeseci zivjela na Zapadu. I kojoj se suprug jos uvijek nije doselio i koja je sama s djecom. I koja jaaaaaako dobro zna kako izgleda dan visedjetetne mame. I koja nema vremena za iscitavanje Juula.  
> 
> I koja bi umrla istog trena da u ocima svoje djevojcice vidi strah od vlastite mame.


Ovo me podsjeti; 

mene i mm-a vec prozivaju sto svake godine dobijemo po jedno dijete. Cak su njegovi na poslu provalili da sam opet trudna  :Mad:  To je sve bilo u negativnom kontekstu. 
Isli smo na nekakav izlet sa njegovim zenturacama sa posla, a ja jadna kako sam se uhvatila za ledja jer sam vukla dupla kolica sa dvoje djece od po 15 kg (plus kolica koja imaju preko 15 kg), odmah su to protumacili da sam ponovo u drugom stanju.  :?

----------


## ms. ivy

reci ima da poznaješ roditelje koji su u 14 mjeseci dobili troje djece   :Laughing:

----------


## Mamita

ma trebala si ih....istući.

----------


## Poslid

Dille  :Heart:

----------


## luce2006

evo da se i ja javim na ovaj topic...ja sam jos jedna od onih koje spadaju u "one druge"
anyway, potpisujem i virgo30 i anki i pogotovo hanu_saru u ovom dijelu:




> ... i puno me vise brine sto se desava s djecom bez cvrstih granica nego sto ce mojima biti jer su tu i tamo dobili batine...


da se razumijemo: ja sam PROTIV batinjanja i kaisanja i djelenja srdelica i cega vec...jer mislim da takva vrsta fizickog kaznjavanja dovodi do jako stetnih posljedica po djetetovu licnost, ali ne vidim nista lose u ponekoj "packi" po prstima. dapace, mislim da ima vise koristi nego stete. 
i pliz, ljudi, postujte drugacije misljenje od vaseg!

[/i]

----------


## branka1

Dille  :D 
Ti si moj idol

----------


## snorki

znate da imam jednu prijateljicu koja u trenutku huje zna ljudima spucati samar. :shock: 
Jednom sam dozivjela da je ona svoju prijateljicu zbog neke svadjice osamarila. ova je ostala  :shock: 
Mene srecom nije udarila nikada, ali je jednom (imali smo oko 20 godina), kada se nesto razljutila na mene, samo stisla sake, zacrvenila se i otisla.
Poslije mi je rekla da je bukvalno pobjegla da me ne bi udarila. Nije htjela da me osamari, ali ne zna da obuzda bijes.

----------


## ninet

> evo da se i ja javim na ovaj topic...ja sam jos jedna od onih koje spadaju u "one druge"
> anyway, potpisujem i virgo30 i anki i pogotovo hanu_saru u ovom dijelu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja apsolutno postujem drukcije misljenje. Kada je to misljenje naprednije od onog koje ja imam. Tako sam do "Rode" smatrala da nema nista lose u povremenim samarcicima i udaranju po guzi (i mene su....sta mi fali).
Onda sam ostala trudna, pa citala sve sto ima i nema veze s odgojem, pa naisla na pristup "ne po guzi". Pa se udubila. Pa odvagala svoje i to drugo misljenje. I ovo mi drugo, kao bolje, preteglo.

----------


## Bubica

> ... i puno me vise brine sto se desava s djecom bez cvrstih granica nego sto ce mojima biti jer su tu i tamo dobili batine...


sto to znače "čvrste granice". Misliš li da je to isti pojam za tebe i mene? Misliš l i da dvoje ljudi koji odobravaju "malo po guzi" imaju isti pojam "čvrstih granica"? I da ti udaris dijete za istu star za koju i Hana?

U mojoj se obitelji dijete ne tuče, nikada, nikako. No to ne znači da moje dijete slobodno gura prste ili vilicu u šteker ili da bježi samo na ulicu iz stana. Moje dijete ne udara drugu djecu, ne ruga im se, isto tako ne udara nas niti nam se obraća ružnim riječima (za nas ružnim riječima). U ovih nekoliko stvari naše su granice vrlo čvrste i da bi ih takvima održavali nisu nam potrebne nikakve batine.

----------


## Adrijana

Dille: 



> I koja bi umrla istog trena da u ocima svoje djevojcice vidi strah od vlastite mame.


Potpisujem

----------


## AdioMare

Puno je lakše smjesta _po guzi_. Odmah nastupa privid kontrole nad situacijom i razrješenje iste.
Puno je teže obuzdat svoje niske strasti, zaobić _po guzi_, skulirati se i riješit to dostojanstveno.
Dobar roditelj se i odlikuje svojim trudom, onaj drugi poseže za lakšom metodom!

----------


## Luna Rocco

> znate da imam jednu prijateljicu koja u trenutku huje zna ljudima spucati samar. :shock: 
> Jednom sam dozivjela da je ona svoju prijateljicu zbog neke svadjice osamarila. ova je ostala  :shock: 
> Mene srecom nije udarila nikada, ali je jednom (imali smo oko 20 godina), kada se nesto razljutila na mene, samo stisla sake, zacrvenila se i otisla.
> Poslije mi je rekla da je bukvalno pobjegla da me ne bi udarila. Nije htjela da me osamari, ali ne zna da obuzda bijes.


snorki, meni je ovo što radi tvoja prijateljica DALEKO PRIHVATLJIVIJE nego kad roditelj udari dijete. Naime, ona udara odrasle osobe koja nakon toga jednostavno mogu odlučiti da se *više ne druže s njom*. Djeca, na žalost, nemaju taj luksuz i zato mi je udaranje djece najgori oblik nasilja - jer su ovisna o roditeljima i ne mogu otići od njih, pa ovise o njihovoj (ne)milosti.

----------


## ninet

> Puno je lakše smjesta _po guzi_. Odmah nastupa privid kontrole nad situacijom i razrješenje iste.
> Puno je teže obuzdat svoje niske strasti, zaobić _po guzi_, skulirati se i riješit to dostojanstveno.
> Dobar roditelj se i odlikuje svojim trudom, onaj drugi poseže za lakšom metodom!


Hajmo ne govoriti o dobrim i losim roditeljima...nego o dobrim i losim metodama kada je odgoj u pitanju.

----------


## snorki

nedavno me moja dugogodisnja prijateljica pita "sta bi sa onim, ma nece mene dijete zahebavat"  :Grin:  
A moram reci da nije do Rode (mada sam mnoogo toga naucila sa ove stranice), to sto sam protiv batinjanja, nego jednostavno smatram da batine nemaju nikakvog pozitivnog efekta.

Isto tako smatram da ce se svaka mama (sve do jedne) naci u situaciji da mlatne dijete po guzi. Mozda ne sada, ali nekada sigurno... 
To je onaj udarac u afektu, za kojeg takodjer smatram da nema pozitivnog efekta kod djeteta. 


Luna, moja prijateljica je samarala ljude koji su ponekad baljezgali. Znaci, ima hrpu ljudi koje ona nikada ne bi udarila, a ima i onih koje zvizne bez razmisljanja, jer su joj prenaporni. 
ne opravdavam, ali odrasla osoba joj moze itekako vratit.

I da. I ona je nastavnica :/

----------


## a zakaj

> Hajmo ne govoriti o dobrim i losim roditeljima...nego o dobrim i losim metodama kada je odgoj u pitanju.


ja sam za!
onda necemo doci u napast da se prepucavamo oko toga da li je dobar netko zato jer ima troje djece ili manje, ili je posvojio dijete ili je full time mama.
inace, ninet, meni je nevjerojatno kako me neki tvoji postovi izzivciraju,a neki su mi jako insightfull - jel sa mnom sve u redu?

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Puno je lakše smjesta _po guzi_. Odmah nastupa privid kontrole nad situacijom i razrješenje iste.
> Puno je teže obuzdat svoje niske strasti, zaobić _po guzi_, skulirati se i riješit to dostojanstveno.
> Dobar roditelj se i odlikuje svojim trudom, onaj drugi poseže za lakšom metodom!
> 
> 
> Hajmo ne govoriti o dobrim i losim roditeljima...nego o dobrim i losim metodama kada je odgoj u pitanju.


Zar nas metode načelno ne svrstavaju u jednu ili drugu skupinu?
Ali, naravno, slažem se. 
Neka onda rečenica glasi ovako: Dobar roditelj se i odlikuje svojim trudom. Točka.

----------


## ninet

S tobom valjda jeste. Ja sam podvojena licnost. Samo mi moras reci koji te iznerviraju da vidimo jel preferiras Dr. Jackill-ali onog drugog  :Smile:

----------


## ninet

Adio Mare....vidi....ja ne mislim da su moji roditelji bili losi. Ali se nekad jesu sluzili pogresnim/losim metodama. I cak znam da su se (posebno mama), trudili biti sto bolji roditelji. Nekad se lose metode primjenjuju u neznanju boljih.

----------


## AdioMare

Naravno, ninet, i u svojstvu tvoje vlastite želje da budeš bolja svojoj djeci, zastupaš stav koji zastupaš.
Pa što ima loše u tome imenovati nešto što je loše - lošim, a što je dobro - dobrim?   :Smile:

----------


## anki

> anki, rodila si?


ma ne, mislila sam na MMa.... zapravo, kad malo bolje razmislim, taj vrijedi za blizance   :Laughing:

----------


## anki

> Ovo me podsjeti; 
> 
> mene i mm-a vec prozivaju sto svake godine dobijemo po jedno dijete. Cak su njegovi na poslu provalili da sam opet trudna  To je sve bilo u negativnom kontekstu. 
> Isli smo na nekakav izlet sa njegovim zenturacama sa posla, a ja jadna kako sam se uhvatila za ledja jer sam vukla dupla kolica sa dvoje djece od po 15 kg (plus kolica koja imaju preko 15 kg), odmah su to protumacili da sam ponovo u drugom stanju.  :?


čudi me da nisi spomenula i velke cice! kako ti je samo to promaklo?   :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

Bilo bi dobro kad ne bismo gledali svoju sliku u očima svoje djece.
Naravno da svako dijete voli svog roditelja ma koliki zlostavljač on bio: povremeni ili konstantni.
Dijete neće prestati voljeti svog roditelja koji ga je dan prije zviznuo ili izvizdao, dapače, život će nastaviti svojim tijekom, dijete će i dalje biti otvoreno, sretno, radoznalo... ali je od poslijednje zvečke nepovratno izgubilo djelić sebe.
Koliko će djelova sebe izgubiti naša djeca i nadomjestit ih našim poimanjima života, ovisi o tome koliko smo dobar roditelj bili svom djetetu.
Jer biti svjestan što mu činiš kada mu nepovratno oduzimaš dio njega samoga, a ne odustati potpuno od pogrešne metode za mene je neoprostivo. Dakle, ni sama nisam ona koja nikad nije primjenila pogrešnu metodu, ali me od toga trena ništa više ne može prisiliti da to ponovim. Dobar roditelj na greškama uči. Loš ih konstantno ponavlja. I to je činjenica.

----------


## tratincica

> Nekad se lose metode primjenjuju u neznanju boljih.


tim vise me nerviraju ovi kao hana_sara koji se "KROZ SUSTAVNU EDUKACIJU" odlucuju za spanking

----------


## AdioMare

> ninet prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nekad se lose metode primjenjuju u neznanju boljih.
> 
> 
> tim vise me nerviraju ovi kao hana_sara koji se "KROZ SUSTAVNU EDUKACIJU" odlucuju za spanking


TO ja govorim! Zna Hana_Sara da postoji bolja metoda, ali oko te se valja potruditi.

----------


## tanjaa

moj komentar je zapravo komentar moje male anje (sestrine kćeri koja ima 4 ipo godine)...
vraćali smo se ovo ljeto s plaže i prolazili pored žene koja je vukla jednog dječačića za ruku i pokušavala ga na silu uvući u auto. dječak je tužno plakao. u jednom trenutku, žena se okrenula i ošamarila ga.
anja se uputila ravno do njih (par koraka), stavila ruke na bok i rekla ženi: 
ti si jedna zločesta mama. kako te nije sram tući svoga sina? djeca se ne tuku!

----------


## dijanam

Ili sto bi reko Segrt Hlapic:
"nece Grga Puh od batina postati bolji!"

----------


## lidac2004

> moj komentar je zapravo komentar moje male anje (sestrine kćeri koja ima 4 ipo godine)...
> vraćali smo se ovo ljeto s plaže i prolazili pored žene koja je vukla jednog dječačića za ruku i pokušavala ga na silu uvući u auto. dječak je tužno plakao. u jednom trenutku, žena se okrenula i ošamarila ga.
> anja se uputila ravno do njih (par koraka), stavila ruke na bok i rekla ženi: 
> ti si jedna zločesta mama. kako te nije sram tući svoga sina? djeca se ne tuku!


i sta je zena odgovorila?

----------


## Sanja

> tanjaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moj komentar je zapravo komentar moje male anje (sestrine kćeri koja ima 4 ipo godine)...
> vraćali smo se ovo ljeto s plaže i prolazili pored žene koja je vukla jednog dječačića za ruku i pokušavala ga na silu uvući u auto. dječak je tužno plakao. u jednom trenutku, žena se okrenula i ošamarila ga.
> anja se uputila ravno do njih (par koraka), stavila ruke na bok i rekla ženi: 
> ti si jedna zločesta mama. kako te nije sram tući svoga sina? djeca se ne tuku!
> 
> 
> i sta je zena odgovorila?


Dugo je pokušavala doznati otkud djetetu takav stav, onda je, nakon mukotrpnog istraživanja, skužila da joj je mama vjerojatno aktivna na Rodinom forumu, pa se ulogirala pod nickom Hana_Sara i krenula u osvetničku misiju.   :Laughing:

----------


## bdina

Ne stigoh prije, ali evo nek ti bude



> bdina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hana_Sara. daj molim te pročitaj ovo još jednom, pa onda još jednom i možda još jednom....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ali šta ti to vrijedi. Tako mogu i ja nekome reći da je budala, ali i da ne mislim to totalno u lošem smislu.

----------

> U mojoj se obitelji dijete ne tuče, nikada, nikako. No to ne znači da moje dijete slobodno gura prste ili vilicu u šteker ili da bježi samo na ulicu iz stana. U ovih nekoliko stvari naše su granice vrlo čvrste i da bi ih takvima održavali nisu nam potrebne nikakve batine.


Idemo..logički slijed. Usprkos tome što dijete ne tučete, ono ne gura prste u šteker. što je izvanredno postignuće u mojim očima.

A ja usprkos razgovoru i svime čime sam raspolagala (između ost. i produženo nadojena VKD) imam dijete koje je guralo prste u koješta, znajući da je zabranjeno i skrivajući se od mene.

Jel na taj način možda možemo zaključiti da imamo različitu djecu ili da smo možda mi kao roditelji različiti i da je genetska raznolikost upravo bogatstvo ljudske vrste? Da djecu možemo odgajati kao što se proizvodi konfekcija u Varteksu..ne bi li tek onda ovaj topic bio 100% točan u zastupanju jednog i isključivo jednog stava? (samo logička premisa..nikako inicijacija za rafale..nikako opravdanje za ponižavanje djece - opravdanje samo za razločitost)

Stav da su svake batine zlo shvaćam otprilike kao stav da je svaka droga loša. Bila ona laka il teška. Jer za neke je laka droga uvod u tešku ovisnost i to mora apsolutno vrijediti kao društveni stav. Iako će neki uživati u marici cijeli život bez nekih posebnih posljedica. Ali putokaz mora biti nedvosmisleno usmjeren. Radi svih onih koji bi u iznimci od pravila mogli nadrapati.

----------


## VedranaV

Ali ZAŠTO ne staviti zaštitu za utičnice? Ima i utičnica koje imaju ugrađenu zaštitu, ona se ne može skinuti. I ZAŠTO ne paziti na zaključavanje vrata sve dok dijete ne naraste dovoljno da može shvatiti što je opasno, a što nije? Ja to ne mogu shvatiti   :Sad:  .

----------


## marta

> Ali ZAŠTO ne staviti zaštitu za utičnice? Ima i utičnica koje imaju ugrađenu zaštitu, ona se ne može skinuti. I ZAŠTO ne paziti na zaključavanje vrata sve dok dijete ne naraste dovoljno da može shvatiti što je opasno, a što nije? Ja to ne mogu shvatiti   .


Ni ja, kako nekom moze biti prihvatljivije udariti dijete nego zakljucati vrata? To moj mozgic ne moze procesuirati.

----------


## Ancica

> Bubica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U mojoj se obitelji dijete ne tuče, nikada, nikako. No to ne znači da moje dijete slobodno gura prste ili vilicu u šteker ili da bježi samo na ulicu iz stana. U ovih nekoliko stvari naše su granice vrlo čvrste i da bi ih takvima održavali nisu nam potrebne nikakve batine.
> 
> 
> Idemo..logički slijed. Usprkos tome što dijete ne tučete, ono ne gura prste u šteker. što je izvanredno postignuće u mojim očima.
> 
> A ja usprkos razgovoru i svime čime sam raspolagala (između ost. i produženo nadojena VKD) imam dijete koje je guralo prste u koješta, znajući da je zabranjeno i skrivajući se od mene.
> ...


Al nije Bubica rekla da njeno dijete ne gura prste u steker, rekla je da ne gura _slobodno_ prste  u steker.

Normalno je da ce dijete ici isprobavati svakojake stvari, u prvu ruku (a i jos dugo nakon toga) nesvjesan da su neke od njih izuzetno opasne. Neka djeca ce u tom ustrajati dulje, neka krace.

Ono o cemu govorimo je kako nauciti djecu da ne cine nesto sto ne zelimo da cine i kako ih istovremeno zastititi. 

Koji nam je prvobitni prioritet: nauciti djecu da nesto ne rade ili ih zastititi? Valjda je ovo drugo cilj a ovo prvo tek jedan od elemenata strategije. Drugi kljucni element strategije (a cesto smo lijeni razmisljat o tome, svaljujuci svu odgovornost na djecu) je uciniti sve sto mozemo kako bismo minimalizirali opasnost tijekom djetetovog ucenja.

Ako ne zelis da dijete gura prste u steker, jel zaista dovoljno da ga pecnes po prstima i da to on nikad vise ne cini? Ili je mozda jedino dovoljno da eventualno to ne cini kad ti gledas pa da ne bude ulovljen? Kako ces znati da je pec po prstima zaista bio efektivan osim ako ti je dijete apsolutno stalno na oku ili imas kamere koje ce ga promatrati dok ti nije na oku pa da mozes biti zaista sigurna da ne radi to sto ne treba radit kad ti nisi u blizini?

Nijedna odgojna metoda nije full-proof. Al postoje nasilnicke i nenasilnicke. Ove druge zahtijevaju truda i grade snaznije osobe, ove prve mozda manje truda ali grade osobe koje uce da slusas onog koji te mlatne (bar dok te gleda).

Ako ti dijete stavlja prste u steker ili mislis da bi moglo, onda stavis stitnike preko stekera (kupis u obicnom ducanu s elektronskom tehnikom). Ako ni to ne pomaze (dijete snalazljivo pa skuzilo da moze na ovaj ili onaj nacin preveslat stitnik), stavis ormar pred steker. Ako nemres, pozoves elektricara da steker na neko vrijeme onesposobi. Naravno, uz redoviti "razgovor". Ovdje je odgojna misao ta da ucis dijete zasto se to ne smije te istovremeno zaista i stitis dijete, u slucaju da proces ucenja potraje. S mlat po guzi ili pec po prstima ne radis nist drugo osim sto ih ucis da ne smiju biti ulovljeni u tom specificnom aktu. A dok ne gledas...

----------


## AdioMare

Virgo, ti sigurno nisi sustavni i deklarirani zlostavljač i meni je jasno da ti uporno guraš taj svoj primjer u kojem su ti, jednom, popustili živci, jer želiš reći da ti je teško shvatiti da ne postoji roditelj kojem ama baš nikad ruka nije krenula u krivom smjeru. 
Oprosti što interpretiram tvoje riječi, možda i nisi tako mislila?
Tvoje drago i inteligentno dijete očito ima drugačije interese od naše. Moja je probala nekoliko puta, ali nije uspjela izvaditi zaštitu (jer i ja jedva uspijevam vrškom utikača zahvativši kroz jednu minijaturnu rupicu) i nju struja ne fascinira.
Mene baš zanima, teoretiziramo većina po istom kalupu, ali u praksi?
Zanima me da li baš svi mi s ovoga topica imamo neoskvrnutu prošlost? 
A biti deklarirani zlostavljač poput Hane_Sare i biti teoretičar u suprotnom smislu, a povremeno raditi kao Hana_Sara?
Ne želim dizati buku i prašinu. Pitam čisto jer sam se par dana bavila tom mišlju, od kako je Hana_Sara osvanula na topicu.
Hoću pitati jesmo li svjesni da je šteta po dijete _ista_ bili mi deklarirani zlostavljači iz odgojnih uvjerenja ili povremeni, s učestalim ispričavanjem djeci zbog vlastitog, zlostavljačkog čina?
Valjda je shvaćeno moje pitanje.
Jer, dobro je kad tjelesna kazna ima radnju u pastu, isprika ublaži ishod, ali u budućnosti neme tendenciju ponavljanja.

----------


## flower

postoji razlika i to bitna -jedno je kad je zlost. nesto sto je odgojni stil, a drugo je kad je nasilje rezultat slabosti roditelja (koji tu slabost prizna). i bitno je razlicito kako se ispricas - ako kazes - ja sam to morala jer si ti... ili mene je bolilo kao i tebe, ja to ne bih ali eto ti si... - onda okrivljujes dijete (kao sto to rade i oni rod. koji batine koriste u odgojnom stilu - mada je razlika utoliko sto je stav prema batinama drugaciji, ali je posljedica za dijete ista).
a ako udaris u trenutku kad nisi bas svoj i ispricas se iskreno i od srca da je to bio trenutak tvoje slabosti i tvojih mana...onda dijete nema osjecaj da je dobilo ono sto je zasluzilo...nego da ima mamu ili tatu koji ponekad bas i nisu svoji   :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

> A biti deklarirani zlostavljač poput Hane_Sare i biti teoretičar u suprotnom smislu, a povremeno raditi kao Hana_Sara? 
> 
> 
> Pa ne možeš biti teoretičar u suprotnom smislu, a povremeno raditi kao Hana_Sara. Tada si samo licemjer.

----------


## AdioMare

> ... mada je razlika utoliko sto je stav prema batinama drugaciji, ali je posljedica za dijete ista ...
> 
> Ako ovo nije dovoljno da svi skupa poradimo na sebi - na znam što je?
> A poradit će onaj koji poštuje sebe, jednako kao i svoje dijete. 
> 
> ... a ako udaris u trenutku kad nisi bas svoj i ispricas se iskreno i od srca da je to bio trenutak tvoje slabosti i tvojih mana...onda dijete nema osjecaj da je dobilo ono sto je zasluzilo...nego da ima mamu ili tatu koji ponekad bas i nisu svoji  
> 
> Onda će se ovo svesti na nulu. Okruglu i jasnu.


A prema tom cilju idemo. Kako reče seni, sa željom da i to postane prošlost poput rasizma. Na žalost, nije sretan primjer, al dobro.

----------


## AdioMare

> A biti deklarirani zlostavljač poput Hane_Sare i biti teoretičar u suprotnom smislu, a povremeno raditi kao Hana_Sara? 
> 
> 
> Pa ne možeš biti teoretičar u suprotnom smislu, a povremeno raditi kao Hana_Sara. Tada si samo licemjer.


Da, teorija i to zagovara i naziva tim imenom. A istinu zna svatko sam za sebe. 
Zato insistiram na dobrom i lošem roditelju, upravo radi toga da si sami sebi ne bi tepali pod izlikom da smo se ispričali.
Jednako tako mi je isti slučaj vjernika koji opetovano ispovijeda svoj jedan te isti grijeh godinama, a svećenik ga nakon nekog vremena upita: pa, čekaj, što si poradio na tome da spriječiš ponavljanje onog što smatraš lošim?
Možda bolje da sam izuzela crkvu i vjeru, ali se nisam sjetila boljeg primjera.

----------


## AdioMare

Ili mi na ovom topicu uopće nismo došli do stupnja 
"ne, nikako" 
umjesto 
"da, u afektu ponekad, uz ispriku i ne prebacivanja odgovornosti za konflikt na dijete"?
 :? 

Valjda je ovo sad drugačije nijansirana tema.

----------


## a zakaj

> Zato insistiram na dobrom i lošem roditelju, upravo radi toga da si sami sebi ne bi tepali pod izlikom da smo se ispričali.


a kaj bi trebao napraviti netko kome se dogodilo da je udario dijete?
Da nazovem socijalnu sluzbu i kazem im da sam los roditelj i nek mi odvedu djecu?
Ja zapravo ne mislim da sam los roditelj, a ne mislim niti da sam dobar. Ne kategoriziram se. Trudim se raditi dobro, a neki put ne uspijem. Ali to priznajem. I ne mislim da sam licemjer zato jer sam se ispricala djetetu.
I ne odnosi se to samo na pitanje batina. Prilicno sam cvrsto uvjerena da necu vise nikad udariti niti jedno svoje dijete, ali sam isto tako sigurna da cu napraviti neke druge geske, mozda jos gore.

----------


## Dijana

> A biti deklarirani zlostavljač poput Hane_Sare i biti teoretičar u suprotnom smislu, a povremeno raditi kao Hana_Sara? 
> 
> 
> Pa ne možeš biti teoretičar u suprotnom smislu, a povremeno raditi kao Hana_Sara. Tada si samo licemjer.


Da samu sebe citiram, nije mi ni najmanje bila namjera okarakterizirati roditelje kojima se DOGODILO da su u afektu lupili dijete, kao licemjere.

To mi uopće nije usporedivo (a to je već puno puta do sada rečeno sa fizičkim kažnjavanjem kao planiranim i neizbježnim dijelom odgoja.

----------


## VedranaV

> Zato insistiram na dobrom i lošem roditelju, upravo radi toga da si sami sebi ne bi tepali pod izlikom da smo se ispričali.


Postoji razlika između karakteriziranja nekoga i karakteriziranja njegovih postupaka (znaš ono - loš si vs. loše si napravio). Ako to ne radimo djeci jer je kontraproduktivno, ne vidim zašto bi se tako postavljali prema odraslima. Ne radi se o tepanju samom sebi.

I ne, nisam nikad lupila svoje dijete.

----------


## AdioMare

Ne volim kad se tako vadi iz konteksta, ali, crno je na bijelom, nemam što reći osim:

Želim da se pogleda moja misao u cjelini. Već danima pričamo o ovoj temi i svi koji smo protiv batina govorimo, u principu, isto; pa je mene zanimao korak dalje. 
Čisto da razmijenimo razmišljanja na tu temu. Ja sam temu rastavila na sitnije dijelove i željela sam vaše komentare na isto. Ne vaše pravdanje, jer me ne zanima to što svako od vas misli o sebi.

----------


## tanjaa

zena je bila cehinja, nije je razumjela  :Smile:  .
sanja, mama joj nije dio roda  :Smile:  ....

----------


## VedranaV

> Ne volim kad se tako vadi iz konteksta, ali, crno je na bijelom, nemam što reći osim:
> 
> Želim da se pogleda moja misao u cjelini. Već danima pričamo o ovoj temi i svi koji smo protiv batina govorimo, u principu, isto; pa je mene zanimao korak dalje. 
> Čisto da razmijenimo razmišljanja na tu temu. Ja sam temu rastavila na sitnije dijelove i željela sam vaše komentare na isto. Ne vaše pravdanje, jer me ne zanima to što svako od vas misli o sebi.


Ne razumijem baš što te točno zanima, koji bi to bio korak dalje.

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zato insistiram na dobrom i lošem roditelju, upravo radi toga da si sami sebi ne bi tepali pod izlikom da smo se ispričali.
> 
> 
> Postoji razlika između karakteriziranja nekoga i karakteriziranja njegovih postupaka (znaš ono - loš si vs. loše si napravio). Ako to ne radimo djeci jer je kontraproduktivno, ne vidim zašto bi se tako postavljali prema odraslima. Ne radi se o tepanju samom sebi.
> 
> I ne, nisam nikad lupila svoje dijete.


A to sam rekla u kontekstu toga što mi se razmišljanje bazira na činjenici da je roditeljstvo *jedna* od uloga koje imamo u životu, pa paralelno s tim ne karakteriziram osobu kao kompletno lošu jer je zakazala u jednoj od uloga. Osoba je kompleksan pojam uz nemogućnost rastavljanja na sastavne dijelove, ali ne znači da ne može biti loša u jednoj od svojih životnih uloga.

----------


## anki

> Ono o cemu govorimo je kako nauciti djecu da ne cine nesto sto ne zelimo da cine i kako ih istovremeno zastititi. 
> 
> Koji nam je prvobitni prioritet: *nauciti djecu da nesto ne rade ili ih* *zastititi*? Valjda je ovo drugo cilj a ovo prvo tek jedan od elemenata strategije.


mislim da je vrlo tanka linija između ovo dvoje...također, ovisi i o dobi djeteta; naravno da bebu od 6mjeseci neću ići "učiti" da nešto ne radi nego ću je maksimalno štititi od svega; ali dijete od 3 godine koje (bar u našem slučaju) ima i život "van naša 4 zida" ću prvenstveno učiti! moje dijete je s 3 godine već naveliko išlo i kod baka , i u vrtić....i za njegovo dobro je da ga neke stvari naučim jer ja ne mogu ( a i ne želim) biti 24 sata nad njim... želim biti sigurna da ga sa punim povjerenjem mogu  ostaviti npr. u vrtiću i da znam da mu neće pasti na pamet da gura nekaj u štekere; jer JA NEĆU biti tamo! a tete nisu svemoguće!

e sad, pitanje je koji način ćemo mi izabrati da "naučimo" dijete da nešto ne radi...

i moram još nešto dodati; ne bi mi palo na pamet da idem zvati električara da mi miče šteker; sjedila bi rađe kraj tog štekera ak treba 2 mjeseca!

i da malo "podgrijem" temu (iako jako dobro napreduje i bez toga   :Grin:  ), naš pec po guzi od prije nekih 5-6god je imao rezultat! nikad više nije istrčao na cestu (niti pokušao); štoviše još uvijek daje ruku čim izađemo iz kuće (jedino se sad malo počeo sramiti ak naiđe neko veće društvo ili kad smo blizu škole - onda jedva da i pusu da   :Saint:  )

----------


## a zakaj

ja se ono gore nisam pravdala, samo sam objasnjavala. Nemam se potrebu pravdati tu na forumu.

ono sto bi adiomare htjela ovdje postici, koliko shvacam, jest neka vrsta jednoglasja, zajednickog stajalista, u neprihvacanju nasilja.

Sto se mene tice, ja sam nacelno za 'ne, nikako! niti u afektu niti smisljeno, niti malo niti jako.'
Ali, iako ne odobravam nikakvu formu nasilja (pa ni kad sam ja agent tog nasilja) ne mogu se sloziti sa stavom da je svaki udarac jednako grozan - razlikuju se stupnjevi, razlikuju se okolnosti i razlikuju se posljedice.

Isto tako, bez obzira na izlozeno pojasnjenje, ne pristajem na ocjenjivanje roditelja na dobre ili lose. Ne samo da je i sama roditeljska uloga prekompleksna, nego - tko moze biti sudac? I na temelju kojih kriterija?

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne volim kad se tako vadi iz konteksta, ali, crno je na bijelom, nemam što reći osim:
> 
> Želim da se pogleda moja misao u cjelini. Već danima pričamo o ovoj temi i svi koji smo protiv batina govorimo, u principu, isto; pa je mene zanimao korak dalje. 
> Čisto da razmijenimo razmišljanja na tu temu. Ja sam temu rastavila na sitnije dijelove i željela sam vaše komentare na isto. Ne vaše pravdanje, jer me ne zanima to što svako od vas misli o sebi.
> 
> 
> Ne razumijem baš što te točno zanima, koji bi to bio korak dalje.


Da ponovim: svi smo se slažili da ne treba udariti, osim Hane_Sare.
Mene je to potaknulo na određeno razmišljanje da li tu pričaju samo oni koji nikada nisu i nemaju namjeru udariti svoje dijete ili se u teoriji slažemo svi, a neki ili većina nas je udarila i nema namjeru to više ponoviti, radi na samodisciplini; i oni treći koji su udarili i ne garantiraju da to više nikada neće.
Razlike su ogromne između sve tri kategorije (prvima skidam kapu), pa sam, čisto razmjene razmišljanja radi, htjela potegnuti to pitanje samokontrole i obuzdavanja niskih strasti.
Uostalom, ja sam sve vaše postove pročitala. Vratite se gore pa pročitajte moje, ako želite, pa ćete znati što je pjesnik htio reći. Ovako mi se čini glupo prepričavati.

----------


## VedranaV

Pročitala sam i ja tvoje postove, ali svejedno mi nije bilo skroz jasno. Sad mi je jasnije, hvala.

----------


## AdioMare

> 1. ono sto bi adiomare htjela ovdje postici, koliko shvacam, jest neka vrsta jednoglasja, zajednickog stajalista, u neprihvacanju nasilja.
> 
> 2. Ne samo da je i sama roditeljska uloga prekompleksna, nego - tko moze biti sudac? I na temelju kojih kriterija?


1. Želim postići, zajedno s vama, da u tolikoj mjeri radimo na sebi da, poput jednog reza, bilo kakvo nasilje u obitelji postane PROŠLOST poput vremena kad smo trali kamen o kamen da bi dobili vatru. I to da postane prošlost već za našega vijeka, vašeg i mojeg, ne tamo jednom, za 100 godina.

2. Sudac je dijete, a kriterij je potreba djeteta za ljubavi i brigom.
Među nama forumašima ima puno onih (nas) koji svojim roditeljima ne mogu/žemo oprostiti/zaboraviti/ili su/smo samo svjesni grešaka koje su činili iz .... svatko od njih (nas) može nastaviti rečenicu... ljubavi, neznanja, želje za vlastitim dokazivanjem na drugim područjima.

----------


## yaya

> Dugo je pokušavala doznati otkud djetetu takav stav, onda je, nakon mukotrpnog istraživanja, skužila da joj je mama vjerojatno aktivna na Rodinom forumu, pa se ulogirala pod nickom Hana_Sara i krenula u osvetničku misiju.


Meni ovo baš i nije smiješno

----------


## VedranaV

Dakle, makar spadam u prvu kategoriju, puno puta do sada mi je proletila misao da bi ga sad trebalo nalupati, kao što su to radili moji roditelji meni. No, na sreću sam prilično racionalna (rekla bi Marta da imam mrtvi hod), a i znam čemu bih ga naučila da ga lupim (pritom mislim na strah od mame, a ne na disciplinu i što je još ono Hana_Sara napisala?) pa sve to ostane na razini šašavih misli (kakvih imam i u drugim područjima) i nikad ne dođe do faze "idem sad to napraviti".

----------


## AdioMare

A da ja sad tu ne bih zagovarala nekakvu utopiju na staklenim nogama, želim još samo nadodati da sam svjesna da smo svi mi samo ljudi.
Ali, od kud krenuti ako ne od sebe, od vas koji razmišljate slično  :Heart:  ?

----------


## VedranaV

> , a ne na disciplinu i što je još ono Hana_Sara napisala?


disciplinu i red, sad sam pogledala

----------


## a zakaj

> 2. Sudac je dijete, a kriterij je potreba djeteta za ljubavi i brigom.
> Među nama forumašima ima puno onih (nas) koji svojim roditeljima ne mogu/žemo oprostiti/zaboraviti/ili su/smo samo svjesni grešaka koje su činili iz .... svatko od njih (nas) može nastaviti rečenicu... ljubavi, neznanja, želje za vlastitim dokazivanjem na drugim područjima.


ja kao sudac svojim roditeljima?
pa, svjesna sam da su neke stvari radili krivo, i ne odobravam sve njihove postupke, ali ih razumijem i oprostila sam im. U nekim trenucima bili su dobri, u nekima losi roditelji, neke stvari napravili su dobro, neke lose.

Moje dijete kao sudac meni?
Zanimljivo.
Neki dan smo se vracali iz parka, i ispred nas bili su mama i sin - decko je tukao mamu, a mama njega. I toncek je komentirao kako je decko zlocest, a mama gruba, i kako ja nikad nisam takva prema njemu. I, iako sam sama svjesna da mi savjest tu nije cista, bilo mi je drago da me on dozivljava kao njeznu mamu koja nikad ne tuce.
A navecer, dok me u krevetu grli s obozavanjem i sapuce 'najbolja, najdraza mamice' ponekad potajno mislim kako ne zasluzujem do kraja takvu ljubav i divljenje.
Dakle, mozda ni djeca nisu bas objektivni suci.

----------


## AdioMare

> Dakle, makar spadam u prvu kategoriju, puno puta do sada mi je proletila misao da bi ga sad trebalo nalupati, kao što su to radili moji roditelji meni. No, na sreću sam prilično racionalna (rekla bi Marta da imam mrtvi hod), a i znam čemu bih ga naučila da ga lupim (pritom mislim na strah od mame, a ne na disciplinu i što je još ono Hana_Sara napisala?) pa sve to ostane na razini šašavih misli (kakvih imam i u drugim područjima) i nikad ne dođe do faze "idem sad to napraviti".


Vedrana,  :Love:  .

Sinoć smo se kasno vratile iz šopinga (za njenu malu rit se kupovalo nešto što, šatro, mora biti danas, ali eto.. ona je to trebala) nakon ukupno 4 sata traženja izvjesnih šlapica. Kad sam pogledala na sat u autu - užasnula sam se da je već toliko sati (pola devet), a istovremeno postala svjesna koliko se dijete dobro kontroliralo do sada (nakon ranojutarnjeg ustajanja, vrtića itd.) obzirom na umor. Znala sam da će planuti samo ako naleti na iskricu. Tako je i bilo, a ona je postala (iz razumljivih razloga) nespremna na bilo kakav oblik suradnje da privedemo dan kraju.
U jednom trenutku sam osjetila kako mi vatra pali fitilj i podlegla svojoj gluposti da se povremeno ne mogu kontrolirati tako, da sam se okrenula od nje i proizvela (kao u crtiću) ni suviše glasan ni tih GRRRRRRR.

Naravno da me tad uočila i pitala "Šta si to rekla, mama?"
Rekoh "Bila sam ljuta, pa sam se ispuhala"
Ona:" A zašto si se naljutila?"
Ja: "Jer sam vidjela da se ne možemo dogovoriti oko..."
Ona: "Pa, idemo se dogovoriti, onda!  :Saint:  

I tako smo se dogovorile. Ja i moje, za dogovor orno, dijete.   :Love:  
Inače, ima 3,3 god.

----------


## Bubica

> naš pec po guzi od prije nekih 5-6god je imao rezultat! nikad više nije istrčao na cestu (niti pokušao); štoviše još uvijek daje ruku čim izađemo iz kuće


je si li sigurna da je to rezultat peca po guzi? Koliko se sjecam rekla si da je to bila ozbiljna situacija izlijetanja - mozda je djetetu to ostalo u sjecanju: strah od nadolazeceg auta, tvoja prestravljenost, mozda bi on isto tako zapamtio tu sit. i bez tog peca?

----------


## AdioMare

> 1. U nekim trenucima bili su dobri, u nekima losi roditelji, neke stvari napravili su dobro, neke lose.
> 
> 2. Dakle, mozda ni djeca nisu bas objektivni suci.


1. Naravno, dok je nebrojeno puta više dobrih stvari, loše se gube. I obrnuto. Zato sam rekla da si prestanemo tepati i uljuljkavati se, već vidimo gdje je tu realnost. I ispravljamo dok nije kasno. Onaj tko mora.

2. A možda smo mi roditelji preskromni da bismo prihvatili pohvalu zdravo za gotovo, jer nam je u cilju davati više i više svojoj djeci i uvijek mislimo da ne dajemo dovoljno? To je dobro. Za djecu. I to nam je cilj: dobrobit za djecu.

a za kaj, može pet?  :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

> a za kaj, može pet?


naravno   :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

> naš pec po guzi od prije nekih 5-6god je imao rezultat! nikad više nije istrčao na cestu (niti pokušao); štoviše još uvijek daje ruku čim izađemo iz kuće
> 			
> 		
> 
> je si li sigurna da je to rezultat peca po guzi? Koliko se sjecam rekla si da je to bila ozbiljna situacija izlijetanja - mozda je djetetu to ostalo u sjecanju: strah od nadolazeceg auta, tvoja prestravljenost, mozda bi on isto tako zapamtio tu sit. i bez tog peca?


Bubica, anki kuri! :/

----------


## anki

ma ne kurim...
glede situacije;nemam pojma, možda je, a možda i nije...nikad to neću znati  :/   možda mu se sve to skupa urezalo u pamćenje kao takvo. fakat ne znam. da je bio šokiran-fakat je (a bome i ja)...
uglavnom, nisam ga nikad više udarila, ali, onak iskreno, ne mogu reci ni da se grizem previše zbog toga. prihvatila sam tu situaciju i svoju (i njegovu) reakciju kao takvu i to je to. urodilo je plodom. svi sretni. ne razbijam previše glavu. možda griješim. i ne vidim da mu je to ostavilo neke velike traume.srećom, nije se nikad više dogodila situacija da se  mi nismo mogli dogovoriti.

još malo moram biti iskrena s vama   :Grin:   ja inace imam bujnu maštu, pa uvijek imam neke svemirske primjere....mislim da ima situacija kad se možda ipak ne bi mogla kontrolirati; npr. ne mogu garantirati da ne bi izgubila kontrolu da dođem doma i nađem klinca od npr. 15 god kak si piči šut u ruku...

----------


## VedranaV

Sigurno bi si prestao pičiti šutove nakon šljage.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Ha, kad nam se vec toliko nabija na nos broj djece - eto jedne mame s troje (no dobro, po nekima i cetvero   ). Koja je profesorica. I koja je do prije par mjeseci zivjela na Zapadu. I kojoj se suprug jos uvijek nije doselio i koja je sama s djecom. I koja jaaaaaako dobro zna kako izgleda dan visedjetetne mame. I koja nema vremena za iscitavanje Juula.  
> 
> I koja bi umrla istog trena da u ocima svoje djevojcice vidi strah od vlastite mame.


potpisujem  :Wink: . opet se pojavljuje ono da se kao zbog batina moja djeca mene boje... ne! isto kao kod vas, ona se moje reakcije na njihovo neprihvatljivo ponasanje, samo sto po mom misljenju ja reagiram adekvatno situaciji i djetetu, to jest ne ublazavam stvari ako je prekrsaj tezak a dijete ne reagira na ostale disciplinske mjere. ali uvjeravam vas da me se ne boje nista vise nego vasa djeca vas kad zavristite ili ih stavite u kaznu. stvar je u tome da su djeca razlicita i neka jednostavno reagiraju na razl nacine... ma nema veze, vec sam to objasnjavala 5 puta  :/ 

i da, dille, jos jedna razlika - ja po svima imam cetvero djeca  :D

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Bubica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U mojoj se obitelji dijete ne tuče, nikada, nikako. No to ne znači da moje dijete slobodno gura prste ili vilicu u šteker ili da bježi samo na ulicu iz stana. U ovih nekoliko stvari naše su granice vrlo čvrste i da bi ih takvima održavali nisu nam potrebne nikakve batine.
> 
> 
> Idemo..logički slijed. Usprkos tome što dijete ne tučete, ono ne gura prste u šteker. što je izvanredno postignuće u mojim očima.
> 
> A ja usprkos razgovoru i svime čime sam raspolagala (između ost. i produženo nadojena VKD) imam dijete koje je guralo prste u koješta, znajući da je zabranjeno i skrivajući se od mene.
> ...


to je upravo ono sto ja cijelo vrijeme tupim. propvijedanje ovakvog odgoja je upravo to, nerazlikovanje izmedu djece i njihovih karaktera.  ja ne kazem nikako da svako dijete treba to malo po guzi i stoga smatram da su neki od vas potpuno adekvatni roditelji.. ali isto tako smatram da nekoj djeci nista ne moze zamijeniti upravo malo takve "tough love" jer ce izrasti u male tiranine koji misli da se svijet oko njih okrece. kazem, ne sva , ali POSTOJE ona kojima je odgoj bez ovog dijela na njihovu stetu.

----------


## Bubica

> ali uvjeravam vas da me se ne boje nista vise nego vasa djeca vas kad zavristite ili ih stavite u kaznu. stvar je u tome da su djeca razlicita i neka jednostavno reagiraju na razl nacine...


ima jos jedna stvar: djeca jako dobro znaju granice svojih roditelja, a neki su jednostavno skloniji ici do granica. 

Moguce je da moje dijete stane kada me cuje da sam podviknula jer zna da je to moja krajnja granica, da ja sada stvarno zaozbiljno mislim, moguce je da tvoje stane tek kada ga udaris jer zna da je to tvoja krajnja granica.

----------


## a zakaj

hana_sara, evo da te jos malo sablaznim!
mi (mislim da govorim u ime velikog broja ovdje prisutnih) se cak trudimo ne vikati, i ne stavljamo djecu u kaznu!
Moze se i tako. I uvjeravam te, ne odgajamo nepodnosljivu deriscad.

----------


## Hana_Sara

[quote="Dijana"]


> A biti deklarirani zlostavljač poput Hane_Sare i biti teoretičar u suprotnom smislu, a povremeno raditi kao Hana_Sara?


ako ovo nije za moderatora, ja ne znam sto jest  :/ . na ovoj sam temi vec nazvana djecomrscem, a sada i deklariranim zlostavljacem  :? 

zanimljivo, pogotovo posto tema poziva da izrazimo RAZLICITA misljenja o njoj. ili je to ipak trebalo biti nijansa istog misljenja  :Wink:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> hana_sara, evo da te jos malo sablaznim!
> mi (mislim da govorim u ime velikog broja ovdje prisutnih) se cak trudimo ne vikati, i ne stavljamo djecu u kaznu!
> Moze se i tako. I uvjeravam te, ne odgajamo nepodnosljivu deriscad.


kao sto rekoh, to ce se tek pokazati

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Već danima pričamo o ovoj temi i svi koji smo protiv batina govorimo, u principu,.


lol, to je bar tocno   :Grin:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> ali uvjeravam vas da me se ne boje nista vise nego vasa djeca vas kad zavristite ili ih stavite u kaznu. stvar je u tome da su djeca razlicita i neka jednostavno reagiraju na razl nacine...
> 			
> 		
> 
> ima jos jedna stvar: djeca jako dobro znaju granice svojih roditelja, a neki su jednostavno skloniji ici do granica. 
> 
> Moguce je da moje dijete stane kada me cuje da sam podviknula jer zna da je to moja krajnja granica, da ja sada stvarno zaozbiljno mislim, moguce je da tvoje stane tek kada ga udaris jer zna da je to tvoja krajnja granica.


nije istina, jer ja sam uvijek pokusala sve ostalo i nisam primijenila silu dok su djeca jos todleri. tada sam vidjela kako koje reagira, i kazem da su i moja vlastita djeca razlicita u tome smislu tako da mogu samo zamisliti koliko se ostala razlikuju

----------


## litala

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hana_sara, evo da te jos malo sablaznim!
> mi (mislim da govorim u ime velikog broja ovdje prisutnih) se cak trudimo ne vikati, i ne stavljamo djecu u kaznu!
> Moze se i tako. I uvjeravam te, ne odgajamo nepodnosljivu deriscad.
> 
> 
> kao sto rekoh, to ce se tek pokazati


ako stavljas odredjenu dozu rezerve da ce djeca onih koji drugacije od tebe "discipliniraju" svoju djecu na dobar nacin odrasti, sto ti daje tu stopostotnu sigurnost da tvoj "nacin" discipliniranja daje najbolje rezultate? zasto ne dozvoljavas da ce i vrijeme tek pokazati je li tvoj nacin bio mozda pogresan?

----------


## Sun

ja mislim da je svako udaranje dokaz vlastite nemoći i nadam se da se nikad neću naći u situaciji da pred vlastitim djetetom budem toliko nemoćna da ga moram lupiti

----------


## Deaedi

> iskreno, zao mi je roditelja koji se boje uspostaviti disciplinu...
> 
> ....NAJGORE mi je gledati kak se djeca po ducanima bacaju oko jedne igracke ili slatkisa, a roditelji to toleriraju ili popuste. to opet isticem, nece napraviti svako dijete nego samo ono koje smatra da si to moze dozvoliti. a imajte na umu da se licnost 75% razvija do pete godine zivota. VI odlucujete koje ce karakteristike i koji stupanj discipline dijete do tada imati....
> 
> ja ne kazem da su moji klinci savrseni. daleko od toga. ali postuju me i znaju tocno gdje lezi granica moga strpljenja te posljedice koje slijede. 
> ok mislim da je to to   . necu vise gnjaviti, ali morala sam bar ovo napisati... ako ista imam, to je iskustvo u odgoju.


Jednostavno ne znam sta da ti kazem...Trazis "zastitu" moderatora jer te netko nazvao tako i tako...A tko ce zastiti tvoje dijete od tvojih batina...

Imas vrlo zanimljive stavove.
Ja npr. ne vidim razloga da uspostavim disciplinu nad svojim djetetom - moje dijete je ravnopravan clan obitelji i ne zelim da bude disciplinirana.

Sta onda ako radi scene u ducanu radi igracke - i ja sam ih koji put radila...U cemu je tu problem..Kaj je scena u ducanu nesto taaako strasno...

Zelim da me postuje, a ne da me se boji kada cu je udariti...

----------


## AdioMare

Hana_Sara, pa što ćemo s tobom?  :Nope:  
Ti si sad uletjela kao zla vila iz bajke i zlurado se ismijavaš, kao baba vještica?
Ja volim svu djecu, i svoju i tuđu, ali ne mogu da se ne pitam (a da ne ispadnem nepravedna prema djetetu kakvo ti imaš, šaljem mu puuuuno   :Heart:  ) kakvo je to dijete za koje ti kažeš da mu pomažu batine? Ja ga ne mogu niti zamisliti, jer ne postoji.

Daj si nađi istomišljenike pa se uhvati u koštac u raspravi o svim nasilnim metodama koje će vam uljepšati ostatak dana, u kojima ćete ispijati kave i uživati u plodovima svojeg odgoja.

Znam da nas želiš hvatat na lopti i dokazivati... više komu, što?
Nemam te namjeru vrijeđati, postupaj po svojoj savjesti, slažem se da radiš i dalje tako kao što radiš, svejedno... I tako ne možemo zaštititi svu djecu ovoga svijeta, iako bi to istinski željeli.

Hajmo se naći na nekom drugom topicu? Stvar je samo u tome da nam ovdje nam zajedno nije mjesto.  :Wink:

----------


## josie

> ali postuju me


mislim da ovdje griješiš, i to jako.  :Sad:  
govorim ti iz prve ruke, dijete koje je batinano nema poštovanja prema roditelju- vodi ga samo strah.
opet iz prve ruke ti govoreći-bojim se da,kada odrastu, ti nikada nećeš priznati koliko si im štete nanjela, jer je u tvojim očima to jednostavno najbolje i nužno.
jer zamisli:bacakalo se po dućanu  :Rolling Eyes:  , neš' ti razloga za pljusku.

----------


## mamma san

> dille prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ha, kad nam se vec toliko nabija na nos broj djece - eto jedne mame s troje (no dobro, po nekima i cetvero   ). Koja je profesorica. I koja je do prije par mjeseci zivjela na Zapadu. I kojoj se suprug jos uvijek nije doselio i koja je sama s djecom. I koja jaaaaaako dobro zna kako izgleda dan visedjetetne mame. I koja nema vremena za iscitavanje Juula.  
> 
> I koja bi umrla istog trena da u ocima svoje djevojcice vidi strah od vlastite mame.
> 
> 
> potpisujem . opet se pojavljuje ono da se kao zbog batina moja djeca mene boje... ne! isto kao kod vas, *ona se moje reakcije na njihovo neprihvatljivo ponasanje, samo sto po mom misljenju ja reagiram adekvatno situaciji i djetetu,* to jest ne ublazavam stvari ako je prekrsaj tezak a dijete ne reagira na ostale disciplinske mjere. ali uvjeravam vas da me se ne boje nista vise nego vasa djeca vas kad zavristite ili ih stavite u kaznu. stvar je u tome da su djeca razlicita i neka jednostavno reagiraju na razl nacine... ma nema veze, vec sam to objasnjavala 5 puta  :/ 
> ...


Ne djelim tvoje mišljenje Hana_Sara o opravdanosti lupanja klinaca i urlanja na klince.  

Ovo boldano mi je prestrašno...pa zar su ti djeca zlostavljači kada moraš adekvatno reagirati? Što je to toliko u njihovom ponašanju neprihvatljivo da zaslužuju udarce?

I na kraju, Dille nema 4 djece...ali nikad ne reci nikad.   :Grin:   I broj djece ne znači da je netko bolji ili lošiji roditelj ili da ima više ili manje iskustva.

----------


## spooky

pihhh, scene u dućanu. Pa šta ako nas svi gledaju. Zar da mi mišljenje drugih bude važnije od vlastitog djeteta. Pa ako se baca i ljuti, neka. To je njegovo pravo

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Jednostavno ne znam sta da ti kazem...Trazis "zastitu" moderatora jer te netko nazvao tako i tako...A tko ce zastiti tvoje dijete od tvojih batina...
> 
> Imas vrlo zanimljive stavove.
> Ja npr. ne vidim razloga da uspostavim disciplinu nad svojim djetetom - moje dijete je ravnopravan clan obitelji i ne zelim da bude disciplinirana.
> 
> Sta onda ako radi scene u ducanu radi igracke - i ja sam ih koji put radila...U cemu je tu problem..Kaj je scena u ducanu nesto taaako strasno...
> 
> Zelim da me postuje, a ne da me se boji kada cu je udariti...


ne disciplinirati dijete je po meni potpuno krivo. recimo, konkretan primjer: vidjela sam jednu malu u supermarketu koja je doslovno isla po ducanu i sa smjeskom na licu rusila sa polica. mama je u tom trenutku imala jos jedno dijete u kolicima te joj je trebalo malo vremena da dode do male, okrene je i naprasi joj tur tamo u ducanu. mala ne samo da je razbila dvije staklenke krastavaca nego i cijelu policu konzervi. vidi se da je bila totalno sokirana maminom reakcijom, sto mi veli da nije dosljedno disciplinarana. iskreno, moja se djeca ne bi ni dovela u tu situaciju, predobro znaju da se to NE radi. 

ali kako je ova mama reagirala ja ne osudujem, jer MORAJU postojati posljedica takvih djela. uostalom, ona ce morati platiti te staklenke, mala jos ne zaraduje da bi bila kaznjena novcano itd. a kaznu je zasluzila.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara, pa što ćemo s tobom?  
> Ti si sad uletjela kao zla vila iz bajke i zlurado se ismijavaš, kao baba vještica?.


 :? ako je tebi svatko tko drukcije razmislja baba vjestica, daleko ces dogurati  :? bas zreo nacin diskutiranja   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> pihhh, scene u dućanu. Pa šta ako nas svi gledaju. Zar da mi mišljenje drugih bude važnije od vlastitog djeteta. Pa ako se baca i ljuti, neka. To je njegovo pravo


to mi slici na ono "jadna nasa djecica sto je sve po njihovom"... stvarno za zamisliti se.

----------


## marta

ja bacanje po podu u ducanu ne smatram prekrsajem koji treba sankcionirati, znaci  na to ne reagiram. ova dvojica starijih su se bacili par puta, vidjeli da ne pali i odustali. najmladjeg tek ocekujemo u takvoj akciji. 
nama je to normalno.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> ja bacanje po podu u ducanu ne smatram prekrsajem koji treba sankcionirati, znaci  na to ne reagiram. ova dvojica starijih su se bacili par puta, vidjeli da ne pali i odustali. najmladjeg tek ocekujemo u takvoj akciji. 
> nama je to normalno.


a da razbijaju po ducanu? bi na to reagirala?

----------


## marta

bih. al ne batinama. uklanjanjem iz situacije.

----------


## Bubica

ja opet pitam što je tu uzrok a što posljedica? Što natjera dijete da razbija u dućanu (osim ako mu se to nije slučajno desilo), meni to nije uobičajeno ponašanje. 

I, slažem se, jedino što se u toj sit. može napraviti je totalno dijete izvaditi iz situacije. Za sva sitna cendranja u dućanu nama je pomagalo i pomaže to da si može izabrati jednu sitnicu - i svi zadovoljni. Ako se ide u veću kupnju koristi da se djetetu daju njegova kolica u koja si on moze obabrati npr. tri stvari koje želi kupiti. Može i sam platiti na kasi. To djetetu razvija osjećaj moći i odgovornosti i onda uglavnom nema potrebu moć dokazivati bacanjem po podu.

----------


## flower

netko je rekao da su nam djeca suci - trenutno, tesko da su pravedni suci jer ma koliko to bilo neobicno i cudno - dijete voli svog roditelja najvise na svijetu pa makar bio i najgori zlostavljac...tek tamo nakon 11 god. pa u pubertetu i u zreloj dobi dodje do ovog osudjivanja i spoznaje da je moglo bolje/drugacije.

razlikujemo se u bazicnim razmisljanjima - negdje si HS napisala da roditelji oblikuju dijete, izgradjuju ga i sl... mislim da je tu razlika - ja je prihvacam onakva kakva je, otkrivam je i u njoj gledam kompletnu osobu od prvog dana naseg susreta...nemam ideju da je ona neko malo/divlje/polubice koje moram socijalizirati i nauciti zivotu.

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hana_Sara, pa što ćemo s tobom?  
> Ti si sad uletjela kao zla vila iz bajke i zlurado se ismijavaš, kao baba vještica?. 
> 
> 
>  :? ako je tebi svatko tko drukcije razmislja baba vjestica, daleko ces dogurati  :? bas zreo nacin diskutiranja


Ma nisam mislila da je onaj tko drugačije razmišlja baba vještica, već kad sam opet skužila tvoje ime bilo mi je jasno s kojim si ciljem došla: pretjerivati se. Kako smo na tu temu svi rekli tko je što imao za reći, ja se samo pitam u kojem svojstvu reagiraš kako reagiraš: pokušavanjem preodgajanja nas i naše djece?
Što drugo ako smo svi na samom početku izbacili na vidjelo svoje stavove, svatko je argumentirao u više navrata.. i onda opet ponovno.
Niti ćeš promijeniti mišljenje ti, niti ću ga, pod tvojim utjecajem, ja.
A ja bih se zamislila što priča većina s kojom sudjelujem u razgovoru. 
Oprosti ako si moje riječi shvatila kao uvredu tvoje osobe, to je bila moja spontana reakcija na tvoj nick. Nemam namjeru nikoga vrijeđati općenito, a posebno ne one koji samo razmišljaju drugačije nego ja.
Pa ni one kojima je odgojna mjera batinanje. Ja sam oduvijek mislila da je to čin očajnika koji ne vlada situacijom. Ni danas nisam promijenila mišljenje.

----------


## josie

mislim da ovdje nitko ne stavlja pod upit disciplinu, nego način kako se do nje dolazi.
disciplinirati  nikako ne znači batinati.

----------


## AdioMare

> netko je rekao da su nam djeca suci - trenutno, 
> ...tek tamo nakon 11 god. pa u pubertetu i u zreloj dobi dodje do ovog osudjivanja i spoznaje da je moglo bolje/drugacije.


Nisam mislila da su nam djeca trenutni suci, nego baš oni u kasnijoj dobi koji počinju razumijevati da je moglo drugačije, i koji to, na osnovu vlastitih roditeljskih iskustava, mogu kompetentno ocijeniti.

----------


## AdioMare

> - ja je prihvacam onakva kakva je, otkrivam je i u njoj gledam kompletnu osobu od prvog dana naseg susreta...nemam ideju da je ona neko malo/divlje/polubice koje moram socijalizirati i nauciti zivotu.


Potpisujem.
Dodajem: ili, ne daj bože, modelirati prema vlastitoj viziji.

----------


## Ancica

Ja moje modeliram, koliko to mogu, uzimajuci u obzir njihov karakter, osjecaje i iskustva, po mojoj viziji kakav covjek treba biti - dobar, njezan, samopouzdan, osjecati postovanje prema sebi i drugima, brizan, prihvacati izazove, teziti uspjehu ali i prihvatiti neuspjehe i mnogo drugih stvari. 

Prihvacam ih kakvi jesu, naravno, ali to ne znaci da ne zelim iskoristiti moj utjecaj u njihovom formiranju i rastu (koje je, uostalom, cjelozivotni proces) u pojedince na koje sam ponosna (na osnovu nekih mojih bazicnih vrijednosti).

Pitanje je samo kojim metodama pribjegavam pri "modeliranju".

Nisu klinci formirane osobe u konacnom smislu rijeci onog trenutka kada se rode. Nisu to ni sa 3 godine, ni sa 10, ni sa 25, ni sa 40, ni sa 80, ni sa 100. Modeliraju se konstantno. Kako cemo mi kao roditelji iskoristiti ovu jedinstvenu priliku za nas utjecaj u modeliranju persona nase djece, tu se razlikujemo svi, ali mnogi su si i u mnogim stvarima slicni.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> - ja je prihvacam onakva kakva je, otkrivam je i u njoj gledam kompletnu osobu od prvog dana naseg susreta...nemam ideju da je ona neko malo/divlje/polubice koje moram socijalizirati i nauciti zivotu.
> 
> 
> Potpisujem.
> Dodajem: ili, ne daj bože, modelirati prema vlastitoj viziji.


a opet, to apsolutno svi radimo. neki vise neki manje svjesno, dakako...

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Pa ni one kojima je odgojna mjera batinanje. Ja sam oduvijek mislila da je to čin očajnika koji ne vlada situacijom. Ni danas nisam promijenila mišljenje.


opet moram reci da batine i batinanje nisu ista stvar. ja nikakvu "batinu" niti ne koristim, nikakav pendrek mi nije potreban... kao sto sam vec prije rekla, ono u cemu meni po guzi pomaze je ostaviti dojam na dijete u opasnim/kriticnim situacijama.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> mislim da ovdje nitko ne stavlja pod upit disciplinu, nego način kako se do nje dolazi.
> disciplinirati  nikako ne znači batinati.


pa ne znam za tebe josie, ali je svakako bilo takvih koji su u ovom topicu jasno rekli da ne discipliniraju, ne kaznjavaju itd... :? sto me stvarno zacudilo.

----------


## AdioMare

Djecu treba odgajati tako, da izravno ne utječemo na njegov konačni sud o nečemu, a da mu trebamo podastrijeti svoja iskustva, vjerovanja i znanje oko istoga, to da. 
Možda moja mjerila nisu općedruštveno prihvatljiva oko određene teme i ne pada mi na pamet nametnuti to svom djetetu.

Npr. meni inače dosađuje netko tko mi dođe nedjeljom kasno navečer jer meni treba vremena da pripremim sebe, djecu i stvari za sutrašnji radni dan.
Svim se silama trudim ne pokazati to pred svojom djecom, jer znam da je loša moja ljuta reakcija iz koje bi mogli izvući krive zaključke.
I tako gotovo za sve ostalo.
Odgoj je nešto drugo. Oko prihvatljivih odgojnih metoda se gotovo svi slažemo.

----------


## AdioMare

A učiniti od djeteta svoju vjernu kopiju - ne pada mi na pamet! 
Ja uživam u njihovoj različitosti, drugačijim pogledima (nego sam imala ja u toj dobi, za sina govorim) i osobnosti.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> A učiniti od djeteta svoju vjernu kopiju - ne pada mi na pamet! 
> Ja uživam u njihovoj različitosti, drugačijim pogledima (nego sam imala ja u toj dobi, za sina govorim) i osobnosti.


pretpostavljam da ces vidjeti kad ti djeca jos malo narastu ... recimo kad dode do toga da li da ide na fakultet ili ne, do kako kasno da ostaje vani... tu svi uzimamo u obzir vlastito iskustvo, koliko god govorili da ne zelimo raditi kopiju sebe od djece, opet u najboljoj namjeri bi ih htjeli usmjeriti prema onom sto je li, MI smatramo je najbolje za njih...

----------


## marta

pa nije uopce problem usmjeravanja kao takvog, nego usmjeravanja batinama. 

no da se ja vratim u ducan. imam tri klinca, 6g, 3,5g i 8m. i vrlo cesto idem s njima u ducan sama. znaci bez jos dvoje odraslih koji bi glumili zandare svakom malcu ponaosob. i nikad nisam imala nikakav problem koji nisam mogla rijesiti normlanim glasom i uz malo uvjeravanja, bez kazne, prisile ili ucjene. a moja djeca definitli nisu andjelci koji besumno klize mojim stopama i podsjecaju me njeznim glasicima sto jos trebam kupiti...
ne vjerujem da djeca rade sranja sama od sebe i da im to treba izbit iz glave. razlozi sigurno postoje, ko sto postoji i rjesenje. samo za razliku od tebe meni to rjesenje nije udarac.

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A učiniti od djeteta svoju vjernu kopiju - ne pada mi na pamet! 
> Ja uživam u njihovoj različitosti, drugačijim pogledima (nego sam imala ja u toj dobi, za sina govorim) i osobnosti.
> 
> 
> pretpostavljam da ces vidjeti kad ti djeca jos malo narastu ... recimo kad dode do toga da li da ide na fakultet ili ne, do kako kasno da ostaje vani... tu svi uzimamo u obzir vlastito iskustvo, koliko god govorili da ne zelimo raditi kopiju sebe od djece, opet u najboljoj namjeri bi ih htjeli usmjeriti prema onom sto je li, MI smatramo je najbolje za njih...


Meni se pak čini da smo skloniji raditi suprotno od načina na koji smo sami odgajani ako ga shvaćamo kao pogrešan.
Baš u ovom dijelu (izlazaka) smatram da sa svojim roditeljima nikada nisam uspjela pronaći sretno rješenje.
Da ti budem iskrena, ne znam kako ću postupiti. Dugo i do kasno braniti, ne braniti.. meni su branili, ali ja sam znala i sklisnuti. Na finjaka. Da ne ispadnem neposlušna, a ostavim svoj naum.
Nikad mi u pubertetu nije bilo jasno kakav ih to strah tjera na tolika ograničenja: strah od toga da me nisu dobro osovili na noge prema vlastitim kriterijima? Mislila bih si "pa zašto lijepo ne sjednemo i ne dogovorimo se kao ljudi, uz poneke ustupke s moje, a neke s njihove strane".
Ja osobno ću se pouzdati u uzajamno povjerenje koje smo si stekli.
Nadam se da se nećemo baš nebrojeno puta iznevjeriti?
a zakaj je to ovako rekla: sigurna am da ga više neću udariti, ali je moguće da ću mu učiniti stoput goru stvar.

Ni ti, Hana_Sara nemaš garanciju za svoj odgoj.
Danas još daju garanciju samo na bijelu tehniku, a ni to ti nije neka garancija.

----------


## Zorana

Meni se cini da je ovaj forum sazreo za ukidanje AP podforuma.  :Grin:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Meni se pak čini da smo skloniji raditi suprotno od načina na koji smo sami odgajani ako ga shvaćamo kao pogrešan.
> .


potpuno se slazem. a to zaista moze biti pritisak svoje vrste! recimo, ja sam uvijek poticana od strane svoje majke da sto vise izlazim, da ne sjedim doma toliko... a mene je to uzasno frustriralo iz razloga sto nisam imala tu potrebu, voljela sam radije ostati kod kuce uz knjigu,a opet sam cesto izasla samo da ju ne "razocaram". pretpostavljam da je ona to sve radila u svojoj dobroj namjeri i strahu da se necu socijalizirati dovoljno... jer je ona imala roditelje koji su previse branili izlaske itd. 

slazem se da nema garancija pa svi radimo prema nekim modelima koji nam se svidaju i ciji smo uspjeh vise manje vidjeli na svoje oci...

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Meni se cini da je ovaj forum sazreo za ukidanje AP podforuma.


mozda je upravo to sto nisam ocekivala na ovom forumu, recimo da nisam mislila da ce se svi do u tancine slagati u odgojnim metodama i pristupima odgoju, da nece svi stovati Juula itd. to mi je malo bez veze, ali ipak moram priznati da niste ni losa grupica   :Embarassed:

----------


## Zorana

:Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

:Wink:

----------


## litala

> pa nije uopce problem usmjeravanja kao takvog, nego usmjeravanja batinama. 
> 
> no da se ja vratim u ducan. imam tri klinca, 6g, 3,5g i 8m. i vrlo cesto idem s njima u ducan sama. znaci bez jos dvoje odraslih koji bi glumili zandare svakom malcu ponaosob. i nikad nisam imala nikakav problem koji nisam mogla rijesiti normlanim glasom i uz malo uvjeravanja, bez kazne, prisile ili ucjene. a moja djeca definitli nisu andjelci koji besumno klize mojim stopama i podsjecaju me njeznim glasicima sto jos trebam kupiti...
> ne vjerujem da djeca rade sranja sama od sebe i da im to treba izbit iz glave. razlozi sigurno postoje, ko sto postoji i rjesenje. samo za razliku od tebe meni to rjesenje nije udarac.


ma od pocetka do kraja potpisujem, s gustom  :Smile:  (s dodatkom da su moji mrvu stariji, po par mjeseci svaki   :Grin:  )

----------


## litala

i jos nesto...

kad god odem s njima negdje obavit nesto (a obavljamo sve, nema mjesta gdje ne mogu s njima - dobro ajde, ne mogu u ordinaciju kod ginekologa  :Wink: ), redovito se sretnem s bar nekoliko komentara:

"joj, blago tebi, ti mozes svuda s njima"  :? 

pa nisam ih na lutriji dobila? ili iz izloga izabrala? ili sto?

takvi su kakvi su jer se jesu takvi rodili, ali i zato jer ih tako "tendimo". sto ne znaci da mi, kao roditelji, nismo nikada pogrijesili, krivo ocijenili, napravili, ali mislim da nam sve bolje i bolje ide i da su nasa djeca jednostavno - zivi dokaz toga   :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

Opet sam se uvjerila koliko je puuuno strpljenja i volje i truda potrebno kad želiš dijete totalno nenasilno odgajati. U situaciji u kojoj sam ja jučer bila x roditelja bi jednostavno dali po guzi i riješili problem.
Bili smo u pješčaniku koji nije ograđen i psi dolaze ondje pišati. Ne branim joj igrati se tamo ali mora oprati ruke. Na povratku još me nažica sladoled. 
Još prije nego sam ga kupila upozorim je da neće dobiti sladoled prije nego opere ruke. Ispred kuće počinje deranje, neće prati ruke, hoće sladoled. Neće ući u kuću. Svi susjedi slušaju, dernjava do neba. (svi elementi tu da te izbace iz takta).
Ja mirno opet ponovim da nema sladoleda dok ne opere ruke. Ne, neće.
Konačno uđemo u kuću. I dalje neće oprati ruke. Sjedi na podu i urla. I tako 20 min. Ja spremam po kuhinji i ne obazirem se. 
Nakon 20 min, čujem "Idemo oprati ruke". I operemo. I dobije sladoled.
I dok jede kaže: "Drugi put će Tina odmah oprati ruke kad dođe kući". 
A najlakše bi bilo da sam je nalupala po guzici i prislilila je da ode oprati ruke.
A nisam. Čekala sam da sama shvati da bez toga neće ići.
Je li bilo brzo? Bogme nije. Lako? Osjećala sam se kao da me traktor pregazio. Ali sam u sebi znala da je to jedini ispravan način.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Je li bilo brzo? Bogme nije. Lako? Osjećala sam se kao da me traktor pregazio. Ali sam u sebi znala da je to jedini ispravan način.


jos jedna razika misljenja : meni nije ok da dijete postigne da se roditelj osjeca "pregazeno od traktora" (tvoje rijeci). to je jos s jednim djetetom nekako podnosljivo, ali s cetvero je nedopustivo. jer tek sto te jedno "pregazi", ostala cetiri nesto trebaju, a dan je dug...

----------


## Hana_Sara

pardon, ostalo troje, ne cetvero   :Embarassed:

----------


## Deaedi

Ja svoje dijete odgajam onako kako su i mene i mog brata odgajali. Nismo bili disciplinirani. A oboje smo bili "pristojna i fina" djeca, uzorni ucenici i danas visoko obrazovani ljudi. Moji roditelji su to postigli bez batina. Kakvo discipliniranje djeteta - ja svom djeteu nikad ne radim sto ne bi zeljela da rade meni - npr. da mene muz disciplinira samarom - pa gdje je tu razlika kada bi ja H udarila po guzi.

Bas zato sto je dijete treba vise strpljenja i bezuvjetnog razumijevanja. Moja H se ne baca po ducanima jer za to ne zna, a npr. ako bi bacila staklenku krastavaca na pod to bilo zato jer je zanima kako ce to zazveciti kad se razbije, a ne zato jer je "zlocesta". Ja je ne dovodim u takve situacije - roditelji trebaju predvidjeti takve situacije i izbjeci - najlakse je dijete nalupati po guzi, umjesto da se zapitas - da li ja mogu imati kontrolu sa 2 male djece u ducanu - ako ne mogu, onda necu tamo ni ici. Nije dijete radi toga krivo, nego pogresna procjena te mame koju si opisala.

----------


## Mamasita

Ja nikako ne bih rekla da dijete "postgne" da se roditelj osjeca "kao da ga je pregazio traktor". 
Dijete to ne zato radi da bi navelo roditelja da se osjeca lose.
Mi smo odrasle osobe i trebali bismo pronaci nacin da frustracije djeteta ne cine i nas frustriranima. 
Dijete ne moze ostati cool kad ga nesto izbaci iz takta, ali mi mozemo barem pokusati pronaci nacin, ili ako vec ne mozemo ostati smireni izbaciti ijes iz sebe na neki drugi nacin.
(sad sam se sjetila Mamite i psovanja u rucnik u kupaonici)

----------


## Linda

Samo bih rekla jednu stvar u vezi bacanja na pod po dućanima- od same scene bacanja i vrištanja puno mi je gore vidjeti roditelja koji urla na dijete zbog toga ili ga nadajbože udara.
Pa i meni neki put dođe da se u dućanu bacim na pod počnem vrištati od jada kad vidim neku super haljinu, a ne mogu si je priuštiti. Razlika je u tome da ja taj osjećaj znam prepoznati i mogu ga kontrolirati, a dijete ne može. 
Iskreno, i ja se raspametim kad vidim npr. u TLimaču ono šarenilo od igračaka i potrebna mi je velika doza samokontrole... a kako ne bi mališani od par godina? Zar je to takav zločin da zaslužuje udarce? :?

----------


## flower

> kompletnu osobu


 nije isto sto i formirana osoba...i naravno da se izgradjujemo u odnosu sa drugima.

----------


## Dijana

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Je li bilo brzo? Bogme nije. Lako? Osjećala sam se kao da me traktor pregazio. Ali sam u sebi znala da je to jedini ispravan način.
> 
> 
> jos jedna razika misljenja : meni nije ok da dijete postigne da se roditelj osjeca "pregazeno od traktora" (tvoje rijeci). to je jos s jednim djetetom nekako podnosljivo, ali s cetvero je nedopustivo. jer tek sto te jedno "pregazi", ostala cetiri nesto trebaju, a dan je dug...


Slažem se sa Mamasitom, nije ona to htjela "postići". To je još nešto što ja moram riješiti sama sa sobom. Radim na tome, radim na sebi da si produžim fitilj u odnosu na sebe, da se pomirim s tim da stvari ne idu uvijek kako sam si zacrtala.
Ovo je bio primjer u kojem je moje dijete plačem pokušalo postići što je htjelo (što mislim da sva djeca rade). I nije uspjelo. I kao što rekoh, jest trajalo duže, ali ja zbog ničega ne žalim. A da sam je zveknula, požderala bih se, osjećala bih se jadno. Bilo bi me sram pred vlastitim djetetom.
Hana-Sara, nemoj se uvrijediti, jedno pitanje - da je to bila tvoje dijete, bi li joj ti u ovoj situaciji dala po guzi?

----------


## Mamasita

Dijana mozda ona nije placem nista htjela postici.
Mozda je samo izrazavala ljutnju i protest zato sto nije dobila nesto sto je htjela.

----------


## Dijana

> Dijana mozda ona nije placem nista htjela postici.
> Mozda je samo izrazavala ljutnju i protest zato sto nije dobila nesto sto je htjela.


Hm, nisam sigurna šta je bilo na stvari. Sukob interesa, svakako. Ja inače ne "tjeram svoje". Popustim gdje god nema nekih posljedica.

----------

> Ako ne zelis da dijete gura prste u steker, jel zaista dovoljno da ga pecnes po prstima i da to on nikad vise ne cini? Ili je mozda jedino dovoljno da eventualno to ne cini kad ti gledas pa da ne bude ulovljen?


Nije dovoljno. I ja nisam nikad beskompromisno giljotinirala prste bez dovoljno dugačkog inuenda. Ona se je skrivala od mene puno prije nego je uopće dobila dobila pec po prstima, jer je znala da čini nešto što ne odobravam i za što ju stalno pilam razgovorom (nikad prijetnjom , malo prijekorom). Jednom zateknuta je dobila pec, drugiput zateknuta je dobila pec. Treći put je pitala i sve za 5 u mojoj kući, gdje boravila veći dio vremena. Kod svoje none nije mogla odoljeti, osjetila je prividan dah slobode i onda se je stresla na 220. Nona je nije mogla maknuti iz opasne situacije jer je na tren otišla u drugu sobu, a njoj je bilo potrebno 10 sekundi. A struja ima..skoro pa brzinu svjetlosti.




> Ako ti dijete stavlja prste u steker ili mislis da bi
> moglo, onda stavis stitnike preko stekera (kupis u obicnom ducanu s elektronskom tehnikom). Ako ni to ne pomaze (dijete snalazljivo pa skuzilo da moze na ovaj ili onaj nacin preveslat stitnik), stavis ormar pred steker. Ako nemres, pozoves elektricara da steker na neko vrijeme onesposobi.


Ili pozoveš elektranu da prestanu proizvoditi struju...pa su sva djeca na svijetu sigurna. Lako je govoriti i snebivati se:"zašto ne spriječite opasne situacije i ne uvedete dijete uopće u napast"...kako?? Kako znati što će ona izabrati za zanimaciju, pošto joj na čelu ne piše zamisao i pošto unaprijed pretpostavlja da se sa nekim stavrima ja ne bih složila..ne pita me i nit ne želi pričati o tome..zagonetno se pravi nezainteresirana. Ja sam skužila da će uzeti nož..iz sjaja njenih očiju i konstatacije da će i ona kuhati kad bude velika, pa sam ih smjestila u najviši pretinac kuhinje, ali ona je našla način..uzela svoj dječji stolić, pa stolicu na njega i uspela se na radnu plohu i dosegnula. A sve u pola minute- minutu, koliko treba za nakrcati veš mašinu. Naravno da nakon toga uslijedi razgovor. Odlučan i ozbiljan. I kad imate 5-6-7 takvih razgovora...i opet isto..što..kako? A nož koristim svakodnevnoi stoput mi se dogodi da ga odložim tamo gdje mi rteba i otiđem na minut.
Pa zar se vama, nevezano uz djecu, nikad nisu dogodili propusti? Prometni udes, pad na ledu, prekipjelo mlijeko, uključena pegla? Zašto ste se dovodili u takve situacije...i to čak više puta? Shit happens. Ja nisam hobotnica koja može uvijek držati vižljastu djecu na oku u svakih 10 sekundi kroz 24 sata i pazim koliko mogu, ali propusti se dešavaju, a pogotovo zato jer su vezani uz uobičajene stvari i postupke za koje netko ne misli da mogu prouzročiti štetu.. 





> Naravno, uz redoviti "razgovor". Ovdje je odgojna misao ta da ucis dijete zasto se to ne smije te istovremeno zaista i stitis dijete, u slucaju da proces ucenja potraje. S mlat po guzi ili pec po prstima ne radis nist drugo osim sto ih ucis da ne smiju biti ulovljeni u tom specificnom aktu. A dok ne gledas...


Daklem...ja ću stvarno početi misliti za sebe da mi nema linka između glave i tijela. Razuma i stvarnosti.  Zašto ti, Ančice, misliš da ja ne postupam u tom pravcu..da ne objašnjavam zašto se nešto ne smije i uklanjam opasnosti? Zato jer sam priznala packu? I samim time se odmah svrstala u zlostavljače? Za koje "se zna" da su bezdušni prekršitelji dječjeg integriteta i samim time lišeni svakog smisla za razgovor i uvažavanje djeteta?

Ti stvarno misliš da ja ne znam da se razgovorom i povjerenjem ne grade jake ličnosti? Ti stvarno misliš da ja nisam na svakojaki način pokušala prije nego po prstima. I nemojmo paušalno odgovoriti.."ne..jer si udarila dijete pa opravdavaš nasilje"..

Ja svoje dijete nisam nikad udarila u afektu. Packa je bila moja odluka, donesena iz racinalne zabrinutosti i vaganja manjeg zla, za koju primam odgovornost i koju sam kao i sve što objašnjavam, obrazložila mojem djetetu. Kad za 300 radnji ne dobije packu, već pohvalu, uputu ili prijekor, a za 3 ustrajne packu..nije li omjer dobra prema zlu ipak najmjerodavniji za mjeru učinjene štete? jer apsolutistički gledano, i od ružnog pogleda naše dijete može razviti strašnu traumu, od 3 packe nenadoknadivi gubitak povjerenja u roditelje, a od učestalog batinjanja..sačuvaj bože. Natural born killer. Što za neke vrijedi, a za neke ne. možda vrijedi i za moje, ali ja to ne primijećujem. i čekat ću da odrastu..pa da me shvate.

----------


## Dijana

A ja bih ipak prije bila napravila ono što Ančica predlaže. I to ne samo zato jer sam protiv packanja, već zato, ako mi je dijete već tako fascinirano strujom, onda zbilja nije sigurna nego kad mi je na oku. A nijedno dijete nije 100% vremena na oku.
A što kad izroni neka nova fascinacija? Nemam pojma, smišljala bih druge načine zaštite. 
Jedino ti ne znam što bih za ovo kod bake. (gdje se kritični događaj zapravo i zbio). Ne bih od bake mogla tražiti sve te intervencije.
Iako, moja sveki je sve niske štekere doobrano prelijepila. Ali ak je takav hahar da i to skine... Ne znam... Smišljala bih opet nešto.

----------


## anchie76

> Dijana mozda ona nije placem nista htjela postici.
> Mozda je samo izrazavala ljutnju i protest zato sto nije dobila nesto sto je htjela.


Za razliku od nas odraslih, klinci se neznaju nositi s frustracijom.  Imaju ogromnu kolicinu emocija s kojom neznaju sta bi, pa to zavrsi vristanjem, plakanjem, bacanjem itd.  I to je sasvim normalno. Ne radi to dijete da bi nama napakostilo, nego zato sto nezna drugacije.  Ukoliko to dijete u tom trenu dobije npr. batine, ono uci da njegovi osjecaju nisu bili prihvatljivi. Uci da nije u redu biti ljut, tuzan, frustriran.  Mi moramo nauciti dijete da su te sve emocije NORMALNE, samo da tu frustraciju trebaju rijesiti na neki drugi (drustvu prihvatljiviji) nacin. A za to treba vremena.    :Smile:

----------


## marta

kad su moja djeca konstatirala da ce oni kuhati, ja nisam momentalno premjestila sve nozeve na tavan, nego sam objasnila koji su ostri a koji nisu. i onda bih im dala obicni noz od besteka iliti pribora za jelo i mrkvu da mi izrezu. 
a u struju bi ukljucili mikser ili usisavac da skuzimo cemu to sluzi i da tu diosta nesto ima sto moze biti opasno.

----------


## Mamasita

anchie76 i opet  :Heart:  

Virgo eto sama si dala ocit primjer da packa ne pomaze.
Dijete ti je dobilo packe, pa se ipak streslo na 220.
A ne bi se streslo da nikad nije dobila packe, a da je nona nije ostavila tih 10 sekundi samu ili da su uticnice imale dobre stitnike koji se ne mogu tako lako skinuti.

----------

Packa funkcionira..itekako. Samo njezino djelovanje katkad traje kraće od propupalog zanosa, što govori o njezinoj silini i percepciji. Poslije packe nije više sama montiravala mikser ni jurišala na najoštriji nož u kućanstvu, već tražila moju suradnju. Druga bi stvar bila da se ona potpuno okanila i noževa i miksera..tada bih dramatičnije razmotrila utjecaj packanja. 

Pitanje za Martu..što kad običan nož od bešteka nije zanimljiv? Nego veeeliki dugački nož. Zašto ti misliš da njoj nije rečeno što je oštro i opasno, a što je dopušteno?
A zašto ti misliš da ona nije imala na raspolaganju usisavač i sve moguće friendly kućanske aparate kao edukativno sredstvo? Što kad dijete ne shvaća značenje riječi opasno osim na svojoj koži? Nego opasno izjednačava s zabavno ili zanimljivo i "gluho" je za naša objašnjenja na visokoj i niskoj razini? 

Da se razumijemo, moje malene ne čine nepodopštine po cijele dane. One se krasno igraju međusobno i ja sa njima. Ovo su incidenti koji su sporadični i samim tim nepredvidljivi, osim u nekim  periodima, kad su bili češći zbog raznoraznih fiksacija i tada sam podijelila nekoliko packi, čiji je rezultat bio efikasan.




> A ne bi se streslo da nikad nije dobila packe, a da je nona nije ostavila tih 10 sekundi samu ili da su uticnice imale dobre stitnike koji se ne mogu tako lako skinuti.


Da je tako na svijetu ne bi bilo nijedne nesreće uzrokovane ljudskim faktorom.

Sad u dobi od 3,5 godine evoluirala je i na temelju iskustva shvaća opasno. I kad joj kažem opasno je.....u igru ulijeće "mama dođi, skupa ćemo". Bez packanja. Pošto prije nije imala percepciju opasnog..opasno i ponižavajuće sam trebala demonstrirati JA. Sad shvaća opasno i strepi od opasnog. Ona se mene nije nikad bojala..bila je uvrijeđena..a uvreda, zamjerka ili strah nisu isti pojmovi. Iz mog laičkog gledišta i osobnog iskustva..uvredom se povećava otpor i nelagoda ponižavanju, ali se s vremenom stišava, a strahom se mijenja osobnost i krate krila. Mislim da je to keypoint u percepciji batina..da li samo vrijeđaju ili uz vrijeđanje još i bole u duši i zidaju kule strahova.

Ovo je bila moja racionalizacija nasilja. Sa svakim postom batine postaju veće, pa ću onda po n-ti put zauzdati svoje prste željne tipkovnice i preseliti se na neke manje angažirane topice.

Drage dame, lijep pozdrav!

----------


## VedranaV

http://www.unicef.hr/brosure/kako_za...i_bullying.pdf

----------


## marta

> Pitanje za Martu..što kad običan nož od bešteka nije zanimljiv? Nego veeeliki dugački nož. Zašto ti misliš da njoj nije rečeno što je oštro i opasno, a što je dopušteno? 
> A zašto ti misliš da ona nije imala na raspolaganju usisavač i sve moguće friendly kućanske aparate kao edukativno sredstvo? Što kad dijete ne shvaća značenje riječi opasno osim na svojoj koži? Nego opasno izjednačava s zabavno ili zanimljivo i "gluho" je za naša objašnjenja na visokoj i niskoj razini?


Pa ti si sama napisala da si nakon njenog pogleda spremila nozeve na najvisu policu. Nisi nigdje napisala da ste objasnjavali. Cuj, meni se iz svega toga cini da ti imas tu neki drugi problem, tj. kazes da je "gluha" za objasnjenja. Ja bi se tu debelo zapitala zasto mi je dijete gluho za objasnjenja i zasto se fiksira na opasne stvari. Ali to ja sve iz daljine i to velike jer nit poznam tebe nit tvoju djecu.

----------


## Bubica

Mene upravo fascinira upornost tvojeg djeteta Virgo  :Heart:   Izazovno i zahtjevno ali i jako obećavajuće i zanimljivo, steta bi bilo ubiti joj taj duh, vazno ga je samo dobro usmjeriti (mozda mala bude novi Tesla  :Smile:  ).

----------


## Hana_Sara

> ali postuju me
> 			
> 		
> 
> mislim da ovdje griješiš, i to jako.  
> govorim ti iz prve ruke, dijete koje je batinano nema poštovanja prema roditelju- vodi ga samo strah.
> opet iz prve ruke ti govoreći-bojim se da,kada odrastu, ti nikada nećeš priznati koliko si im štete nanjela, jer je u tvojim očima to jednostavno najbolje i nužno.
> jer zamisli:bacakalo se po dućanu  , neš' ti razloga za pljusku.


a evo ja isto iz prve ruke: bas se ne mogu sloziti  :Wink: . imala sam dvije bake, jedna me nije sljivila ni pol posto i samo me podmicivala slatkisima, a druga me cuvala cesto i stvarno se BRINULA o meni. drzala je sibu na ormaru jer je vjerovala u disciplinu(a bome se nije ustrucavala niti upotrijebiti istu) i nesto cu vam reci: u teen godinama kad je i moja majka zakazala ( jos jedna osoba koja nije nikad ni podviknula na mene, a kamoli da bi dijelila batine) ja sam se jedno vrijeme preselila upravo toj baki jer mi je znacila sve na svijetu. danas mi UZASNO nedostaje i tvrdim da je upravo ona razlog da sam se dalje skolovala i napravila nesto od sebe. tako da, NE generalizirati  :D

----------


## Hana_Sara

[quote="Dijana"][quote="Hana_Sara"]


> Hana-Sara, nemoj se uvrijediti, jedno pitanje - da je to bila tvoje dijete, bi li joj ti u ovoj situaciji dala po guzi?


nemoj se ni ti uvrijediti Dijana, ali mojoj djeci to nikako ne bi palo na pamet   :Wink:  . davno smo naucili da se to ne radi, da postoje drugi nacini, a da mama na ovo ne reagira. tu je upravo dosljednost kljuc. a oni dobro znaju koje sankcije slijede za kakvo ponasanje. za ovakve stvari kod mene nisu batine. jedino ako u tome svom bijesu pocne vrijedati mene ili druge- to ne dozvoljavam (tipa kad mali kaze mami "glupaco" ili "kozo" to mi je prvi znak neodgojenosti..) . ali ne, za samo ispoljavanje emocija kroz vristanje su mi batine prejake. ja bi doduse razmislila o davanju sladoleda nakon takvog ispada, upravo su na taj nacin moja djeca naucila ove stvari: ako nesto zele, moraju lijepo pitati i ne izvoditi tantrume.   :Wink:

----------


## Bomballurina

Ajme, što se tu zakuhalo.....Meni osobno, jednostavno nije u krvi tući, sve dok nisam došla na Rodine stranice, nisam niti nešto pretjerano razmišljala o tome. Nije mi normalno nekoga lupiti, pa bilo to malo ili jako, iz afekta ili sa predumišljajem. Ali kod discipline, primjetila sam ovo - u situacijama gdje smo MM i ja dosljedni i kod djece primjećujem istu dosljednost. Tipa ovoga u dućanu, nikada, niti jedno od njih troje nije se bacilo na pod, jer su kupovine planirane i tu smo dosljedni. U situacijama gdje nismo, kada popustimo kod nekog moljakanja, idući put kada nešto odbijemo možemo očekivati negodovanje. Dakle, tukla ja njih ili ne, disciplina je pitanje našeg ponašanja, a ne njihovog. Što se opasnih situacija tiče, ne mislim da bi dijete od toliko i toliko godina treba biti svjesno struje, plina itd...pa ih ne ostavljam bez nadzora ili, ako je moguće, opasnosti mičem od njih.
Ne mogu se sjetiti još kojeg razloga zašto bih udarila, vjerojatno zato što sam rijetko dolazila u kušnju, a i onda, kad sam razmislila, bilo je to isključivo moj gubitak kontrole nad sobom i nemogućnost rješavanja situacije zbog vlastite nesposobnosti.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> tipa kad mali kaze mami "glupaco" ili "kozo"


Ja ovo također ne podnosim (ni mami, ni drugima) i uopće ne mislim to tolerirati - baš sam razmišljala o situacijama koje ću zabranjivati - opasne situacije i nepoštivanje drugih (vrijeđanje, ružan govor, udaranje, uništavanje nečijih stvari...). Tu mislim biti vrlo oštra ALI nema mi nikakve logike da npr. ako dijete nekoga konstantno udara problem rješavam tako da  ja njega udarim. Jednostavno mi tu nema zdrave logike - učim ga da je neprihvatljivo udarati - udarcima.

Što se tiče izražavanja mišljenja na temu, istina, tražila sam drugačije mišljenje i dobila ga, no ono što mene smeta jest što ti uporno omalovažavaš odgoj u kojemu ni u kojim okolnostima nema mjesta batinama izdjenačavajući takav odgoj s anarhijom i razularenošću djece - meni to jednostavno nema veze jedno s drugim. Znam jaaaaaako puno djece koja uredno dobiju svoju "porciju", a vrlo su neodgojena, nepristojna i divlja. Dobar odgoj ne može se svesti samo na prisustvo/odsustvo batina.

----------


## Mima

Prošli tjedan mi kod prijatelja i njihov mali svako malo udari Leu. Kako on udari nju, tako oni njega po guzi   :Rolling Eyes:  i tako deset puta. Stvarno korisno.

----------


## Bomballurina

Aj ti meni Luna reci, imaš li ikakvu ideju zašto bi dijete nazvalo mamu kozom? Meni ne pada na pamet. Moja me nisu nikada počastila takvim ili sličnim imenom.

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako ne zelis da dijete gura prste u steker, jel zaista dovoljno da ga pecnes po prstima i da to on nikad vise ne cini? Ili je mozda jedino dovoljno da eventualno to ne cini kad ti gledas pa da ne bude ulovljen?
> 
> 
> Nije dovoljno. I ja nisam nikad beskompromisno giljotinirala prste bez dovoljno dugačkog inuenda. Ona se je skrivala od mene puno prije nego je uopće dobila dobila pec po prstima, jer je znala da čini nešto što ne odobravam i za što ju stalno pilam razgovorom (nikad prijetnjom , malo prijekorom). Jednom zateknuta je dobila pec, drugiput zateknuta je dobila pec. Treći put je pitala i sve za 5 u mojoj kući, gdje boravila veći dio vremena. Kod svoje none nije mogla odoljeti, osjetila je prividan dah slobode i onda se je stresla na 220. Nona je nije mogla maknuti iz opasne situacije jer je na tren otišla u drugu sobu, a njoj je bilo potrebno 10 sekundi. A struja ima..skoro pa brzinu svjetlosti.
> 
> 
> ...


Ajme, Virgo, ja tek sada vidjela ovaj tvoj reply  :/ 

Prvo kaj hocu reci je da ja nikada ne bih prozvala nekog roditelja zlostavljacem samo zato sto dijeli packe ili "daje po guzi", pa tako ni tebe. Ono kaj sam htjela reci je da mislim da postoje alternativni nacini usmjeravanja i discipliniranja koji su prvenstveno efektivniji u stvarnom rjesavanju problema.

Nemoguce je zamislit se u tudoj situaciji i znati tocno kako bismo mi sami reagirali niti kakve bismo odluke donijeli pa te stoga niti ne osudujem. Svi mi cinimo onako kako u tom trenutku mislimo da je najbolje, ili jedino moguce. A spektar mogucnosti je beskonacan.

Ja isto imam dijete (Robi) koji je oduvijek volio sve ostro, sve kaj se pritisce, okrece, uvlaci, zavlaci. 

S Petrom smo zastitili sve stekere i stavili zakacke na sve ladice s ostrim objektima. Al s Robijem sam se uljenila, ili mozda bih rekla, evolvirala, pa sam isla na to da ne branim apriori vec, kad mogu, naucim ih kako se s opasnim stvarimoa mozemo sigurno sluziti. Tako steker nije za guranje prstiju unutra vec za guranje utikaca od usisavaca i sl. Pa smo se dogovorili da ce on biti moj pomagac i kada treba nesto utaknuti u steker, on ce mi pomoci, ali uz dogovor da to smijemo samo zajedno, dok ne naraste, a kad naraste (npr. kad ce imati osam godina) onda ce moci i sam. Slicno i sa nozevima. Imamo ladicu u kojoj su oni obicni tupi nozevi za namaze i sl, skup s malim zlicicama ili malim vilicama - i to je ladica za djecu. Te nozeve je smio dirati a i koristiti za stolom. Kad je malo narastao, naucili smo ga rezati hranu s njima, a kad je to savladao, rezati s onim ostrim, zubatim nozevima za meso. Sad si sam odreze snitu kruha i namaze je putrom i pekmezom. Znaci nismo mu branili opasne stvari nego smo ga samo ucili kako se one sigurno koriste. To sto je mogao s njima nesto radit uz nasu pomoc, a i vidjet da ce smjeti i bez nadzora to radit kad malo naraste, mu je davalo dovoljnu zadovoljstinu i bolje ga je otklanjalo od opasnih situacija.

Naravno, to ne znaci da opasnih situacija nije bilo niti da ih nece biti. Apsolutno si u pravu da nismo hobotnice i da nemremo pokriti svaku rupu u sigurnosti. Dapace, ja bih rekla da je broj opasnih situacija mnogomnogomnogostruko veci od onih gdje su djeca zasticena. Prezivljavanje djetinjstva je lutrija. Uostalom, zato i je zivotno osiguranje malog djeteta puno skuplje od onog za odraslu osobu.

Vidim da imas vrlo znatizeljnu i upornu djevojcicu, slicnu mojem Robiju i skroz kuzim tvoje bojazni. Mozda bi vama pomogao nas pristup, ako ga vec ne koristite.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Ja ovo također ne podnosim (ni mami, ni drugima) i uopće ne mislim to tolerirati - baš sam razmišljala o situacijama koje ću zabranjivati - opasne situacije i nepoštivanje drugih (vrijeđanje, ružan govor, udaranje, uništavanje nečijih stvari...). Tu mislim biti vrlo oštra ALI nema mi nikakve logike da npr. ako dijete nekoga konstantno udara problem rješavam tako da  ja njega udarim. Jednostavno mi tu nema zdrave logike - učim ga da je neprihvatljivo udarati - udarcima.


zdrava je logika da ce njegovo ponasanje imati neugodne posljedice koje ce on zeljeti izbjeci  :Wink: . oko raznih kazna dijete moze smotati roditelje, a nekad one i izgube znacenje (pogotovo maloj djeci) dok par cvrstih po guzici govore vrlo jasno te peckaju dovoljno dugo da dijete zapamti radnju koju ne smije ponoviti. ponavljam, ovo najvise vrijedi za manju djecu i sto su stariji, vise se moze i dogovoriti i urazumljivati.




> Što se tiče izražavanja mišljenja na temu, istina, tražila sam drugačije mišljenje i dobila ga, no ono što mene smeta jest što ti uporno omalovažavaš odgoj u kojemu ni u kojim okolnostima nema mjesta batinama izdjenačavajući takav odgoj s anarhijom i razularenošću djece - meni to jednostavno nema veze jedno s drugim. Znam jaaaaaako puno djece koja uredno dobiju svoju "porciju", a vrlo su neodgojena, nepristojna i divlja. Dobar odgoj ne može se svesti samo na prisustvo/odsustvo batina.


cuj, ja ne omalovazavam nista vise ni manje nego sto ti omalovazavas odgoj UZ pokoje batine. ti takav odgoj izjednacavas sa prebijanjem djece sto je po meni veeeelika razlika. u biti je upravo to razlog sto sam postala, sto znam kolika je ogromna razlika izmedu zlostavljanja i discipliniranja pomocu batina. jedno je neprihvatljivo a drugo po meni nekoj djeci nuzno. ali opet, ja od pocetka govorim da to ne idu svu djecu te da mislim da su neki od vas sasvim ok roditelji, da sve ovisi o djetetu. to je vise nego sto ti mozes reci za moj pristup, pa ne znam cemu se zalis...

----------


## Mamasita

Ja mislim da ni Luna pa ni nitko drugi ovdje ne "omalovazava" odgoj batinama. Nema se tu sta omalovazavati.
Svaka vrsta udarca je nasilje.
A upotreba rijeci "omalovazavanje" u odnosu na odgoj batinama iliti nasiljem, moze se upotrijebiti jedino u smislu da je nasilje prema djeci ili bilo kome drugome - omalovazavanje (blago receno) djeteta ili bilo koga drugoga.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Ja mislim da ni Luna pa ni nitko drugi ovdje ne "omalovazava" odgoj batinama. Nema se tu sta omalovazavati.
> Svaka vrsta udarca je nasilje.


nasilje je i kad cvrsto stisnes djetetu ruku dok prelazis cestu ili kad ga dignes i odstranis iz situacije gdje ugrozava sebe i druge. posoje razne vrste nasilja koje opravdavamo i odobravamo u razne svrhe, pa ne znam zasto bi batine (ne kazem prebijanje nego po guzi kad je dijete izrazito bezobrazno ili se dovodi u opasnost) bile iznimka.

----------


## Hana_Sara

i btw, ako Luna nije omalovazavala odgoj sa batinama, onda ja sigurno ne omalovazavam odgoj bez njih. ja se jednostavno iz mnogih razloga sa takvim odgojem - ne slazem   :Wink:

----------


## bubimirko

> Namjerno ne stavljam ovaj topic na AP, jer znam da bi tamo svi odgovori bili isti.  
> 
> Naime, već me dugo kopka to što sam primjetila kako velik broj ljudi s kojima sam u interakciji (bilo da su mi rodbina, prijatelji, poznanici ili samo likovi s interneta) ima jedan vrlo čudan odnos prema batinama - dok se zgražaju nad batinjanjem i premlaćivanjem djece, glatko će preći preko udarca po guzi ili peckanja po prstima, štoviše, zagovarat će "skidanje prašine s pelene" kao sasvim ok način odgoja, najčešće uz opravdanje kako je to "simbolično" i da dijete taj udarac "niti ne osjeti".
> 
> Meni je to nevjerojatno, jer osobno ne vidim razliku između udaranja djetetom u zid i laganog udarca po guzi. Osim što prvo dovodi u opasnost sam djetetov život, nema neke razlike - udarac, ma kako blag bio, ugrožava djetetov integritet, povrijeđuje djetetove emocije i šalje mu pogrešnu poruku. 
> 
> Poznajem nekoliko divnih, predivnih roditelja koji su jednom ili par puta ipak udarili dijete, no oni znaju da je to loše, ispričali su se djetetu i loše su se osjećali i odmah su shvatili da su oni pogriješili i da dijete nije zaslužilo udarac. Odnosno, da nema te situacije u kojoj dijete može "zaslužiti" udarac.
> 
> No, ipak su u većini oni koji, iako se zgražavaju nad nasiljem, *odobravaju* (lagane) udarce po guzi ili prstićima, štoviše, smatraju ih poželjnom odgojnom metodom.
> ...


naravno da spadam u skupinu koja će dati klincu po guzi ili po prstićima ako to zatrebam.....jer ono vaše da dijete treba maknuti iz situacije gdje dijete radi štetu je svinjarija.....onda ga radije zatvorite u tapeciranu sobu pa nek sam sebi stvara situacije..... a namjerno sam počeo sa uvodnim postom koji je jedna velika hrpa besmislica....jel ako izjednačavaš pec sa udaranjem dijetetove glave u zid onda nisi ništa bolja od primjerice onog suca koji je izjednačio guranje prsta u anus s rukovanjem .....dakle još da ti dam odgovor koja je razlika.....ako tebi ove fizičke posljedice nisu dovoljne...sumnjam da bi te išta drugo dalo natjerati na širenje tih uskih horizonta pa se ne ću peviše niti truditi objašnjavati svoje postavke.....

----------


## bubimirko

Hana_Sara......šta god da napišeš znam da ću se složiti s tobom .....samo ponekad te žalim što ćeš potrošiti sate pisanja da pokušaš nešto dokazati ili objasniti svoje postupke nekome tko nimalo nema želju shvatiti ih....oni uvijek i u svemu moraju biti u pravu i ne daj bože da netko drugi čini ili misli drugačije

----------


## flower

> dok par cvrstih po guzici govore vrlo jasno te peckaju dovoljno dugo da dijete zapamti radnju koju ne smije ponoviti


ovo je stoljece emancipacije djece...proslo je bilo emancipacije zena...ne tako davno neki bi muskarac napisao vrlo slicno u metodi odrzavanja bracnog reda i mira (i voli je - samo joj to pokazuje na grubi nacin, gruba ljubav-mislim da se to tako zove).

nazalost idemo prepolako prema odgoju bez nasilja nad djetetom...zamisli da neki muskarac ovako napise nesto o svojoj zeni i njenoj zaboravljivosti...zapamtit ce tih par cvrstih...  :Sad:  




> ma kako blag bio, ugrožava djetetov integritet, povrijeđuje djetetove emocije i šalje mu pogrešnu poruku.


 u ovom su lagani udarci i udraci koji nanose teske fizicke boli isti...samo sto kod ovih drugih je svima sve jasno, a oni prvi postaju jasni tek kad se odmaknemo od pozicije moci.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> dok par cvrstih po guzici govore vrlo jasno te peckaju dovoljno dugo da dijete zapamti radnju koju ne smije ponoviti
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo je stoljece emancipacije djece...proslo je bilo emancipacije zena...ne tako davno neki bi muskarac napisao vrlo slicno u metodi odrzavanja bracnog reda i mira (i voli je - samo joj to pokazuje na grubi nacin, gruba ljubav-mislim da se to tako zove).
> 
> nazalost idemo prepolako prema odgoju bez nasilja nad djetetom...zamisli da neki muskarac ovako napise nesto o svojoj zeni i njenoj zaboravljivosti...zapamtit ce tih par cvrstih...


sori, ali svaki put kad netko napise usporedbu ovog tipa, moram se nasmijati jer jedno s drugim nema veze. kao sto sam vec negdje prije napisala, i *roditelji* imaju prava. imaju pravo ne trpiti bezobrazno ponasanje djece, njihovo ugrozavanje sebe i drugih. 18 godina to trpiti ne mora nitko, a muz u toj situaciji moze lijepo *ostaviti* zenu i naci si bolju- roditelju to however, nije ni cilj ni poanta. pa onda zato postoji odgoj. odraslu zenu nema nitko pravo odgajati, ali dijete da.




> u ovom su lagani udarci i udraci koji nanose teske fizicke boli isti...samo sto kod ovih drugih je svima sve jasno, a oni prvi postaju jasni tek kad se odmaknemo od pozicije moci.


kao sto sam vec rekla, a i bubimirko je dobro pojasnio, daleko je to od istog i oni koji izjednacavaju puno toga ne kuze ili ne zele kuziti. anyway...

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara......šta god da napišeš znam da ću se složiti s tobom .....samo ponekad te žalim što ćeš potrošiti sate pisanja da pokušaš nešto dokazati ili objasniti svoje postupke nekome tko nimalo nema želju shvatiti ih....oni uvijek i u svemu moraju biti u pravu i ne daj bože da netko drugi čini ili misli drugačije


to sam primijetila nazalost. jednoumlje , ali ipak prividno jer evo i si se javio, i virgo ne dijeli sve njihove stavove, a tek preko pp-a sto sam dobila podrskeeee   :Heart:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Luna Rocco

bubimirko, može jedno pitanje? Za kog navijaš u nogometu?

----------


## Luna Rocco

> a tek preko pp-a sto sam dobila podrskeeee


Uuuh, ovakvi su mi "najjači"...  :Rolling Eyes:  Daleko više cijenim tebe koja bar napišeš jasno i glasno da zvekneš dijete, nego ulizice koji su na forumu super-truper, a na PP se zgražaju nad zadojenim članicama foruma. Mislim, WTF? Jel ih netko prisiljava _batinama_ da ostanu ovdje ako im ne paše klima?  :Laughing:

----------


## Mamasita

> ovo je stoljece emancipacije djece...


Tako je.
Zivimo u drugacijem vremenu od onog kad smo mi bili djeca.
Danasnja djeca su svjesna svojih psiholoskih i emotivnih potreba i intaligentnija su.
Danasnja djeca ne toleriraju nasilje.
Osim toga pristup informacijama im je omogucen vec vrlo rano. 
Sta cete odgovoriti djetetu kad vas sa 6-7 godina upita:"Zasto me udarate po guzi? To je zabranjeno zakonom."
Osmogodisnja djevojcica mojih poznanika rekla im je jednom prilikom da ce zvati policiju ako je jos jednom udare po guzi. Kako tuzno....
A jos tuzniji je bio odgovor njene mame: "Samo zovi, strpat ce te u dom za nezbrinutu djecu." Dakle jos malo zastrasivanja, kao da vec i sami udarci po guzi nisu dosta.  :Sad:  
Ljudi koji samo slijepo slijede pravila i kaznjavaju one koji ih ne slijede su po meni ograniceni. 
Ljudi otvorenog srca prepoznaju sta je ispravno.  :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Ljudi otvorenog srca prepoznaju sta je ispravno.


a neki otvorena srca prepoznali su bas da je za dijete najbolje imati odgoj koji ukljucuje i tu vrst kazne, u krajnjem slucaju  :Wink: . evo ja sam ti bas primjer koji nije niti naslijedio odgoj vlastite majke, niti sam neobrazovana, niti trazim "laksi" izlaz. jednostavno me razocarao odgoj koji naginje permisivnosti te svoju djecu odgajam prema vlastitoj savjesti. uzimam za to punu odgovornost. btw, uzimate li je vi za odgoj u kojem dijete mozda ne nauci granice ponasanja ili se pretvori u egoista? kazem, mozda...  :Wink:

----------


## Brunda

> Prošli tjedan mi kod prijatelja i njihov mali svako malo udari Leu. Kako on udari nju, tako oni njega po guzi   i tako deset puta. Stvarno korisno.


A šta je sa djecom koja niti nakon udarca ne slušaju? Sigurno ima i takve djece. Šta njima napraviti? Hana_Sara, sigurno imaš i na to odgovor ili se to tebi sa tvojom djecom ne događa? Kad jednom "opališ" nikada se više takva situacija ne ponovi?




> nasilje je i kad cvrsto stisnes djetetu ruku dok prelazis cestu ili kad ga dignes i odstranis iz situacije gdje ugrozava sebe i druge.


Nasilje? Ne bih rekla. Možda ako ga uhvatiš za ruku tako da mu je strgaš ili ga udaljiš od opasne situacije povlačeći za kosu, uho...

----------


## Mamasita

> jednostavno me razocarao odgoj koji naginje permisivnosti te svoju djecu odgajam prema vlastitoj savjesti. uzimam za to punu odgovornost. btw, uzimate li je vi za odgoj u kojem dijete mozda ne nauci granice ponasanja ili se pretvori u egoista? kazem, mozda...


Mozda mozda....
Ja bih radje da mi se dijete pretvori u egoista (a skoro sam sigurna da nece), nego da bude povuceno u sebe, da ima slabo samopouzdanje i samopostovanje i jos kojekakve psihicke posljedice koje moze ostaviti nasilje.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> A šta je sa djecom koja niti nakon udarca ne slušaju? Sigurno ima i takve djece. Šta njima napraviti? Hana_Sara, sigurno imaš i na to odgovor ili se to tebi sa tvojom djecom ne događa? Kad jednom "opališ" nikada se više takva situacija ne ponovi?


iskreno uzasno rijetko mi se to dogodilo, jer moja djeca znaju da po guzici dobiju jedino za najgore prekrsaje i da onda jako jako ozbiljno mislim. da se ponovi pretpostavljam da bi ponovila i kaznu, nista jace ni frustriranije (nikad ne udaram u afektu) nego jednako i u toliko i pravedno. ali to mi se nije dogodilo u tom obliku jos nikada jer dijete instinktivno nakon batina zeli biti dobro, umiliti se te biti utjeseno. meni su to sve tako rijetke situacije a ovdje ispada da dajem svaki dan po guzi...




> Nasilje? Ne bih rekla. Možda ako ga uhvatiš za ruku tako da mu je strgaš ili ga udaljiš od opasne situacije povlačeći za kosu, uho...


ma nemoj, a da tebe netko digne i odnese s jednog mjesta gdje zelis biti na drugo ? to ti isto ne bi bilo nasilje i ugrozavanje tvoje osobe  :Wink: ?

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  jednostavno me razocarao odgoj koji naginje permisivnosti te svoju djecu odgajam prema vlastitoj savjesti. uzimam za to punu odgovornost. btw, uzimate li je vi za odgoj u kojem dijete mozda ne nauci granice ponasanja ili se pretvori u egoista? kazem, mozda... 
> 
> 
> Mozda mozda....
> Ja bih radje da mi se dijete pretvori u egoista (a skoro sam sigurna da nece), nego da bude povuceno u sebe, da ima slabo samopouzdanje i samopostovanje i jos kojekakve psihicke posljedice koje moze ostaviti nasilje.


e vidis ja isto skoro sigurna da se moja nece pretvoriti u ovo sto ti kazes. pa sad, tko pametniji, bumo vidli. ja sam zbog svojih iskustva odlucila za odgoj koji i provodim, a ti mozda imas neke svoje primjere... sto ti pokazuje da ni jedno ni drugo nije 100%

----------


## Mamasita

Naravno da nije 100 %.
Zato sam i napisala da bih radije da se pretvori u egoista nego u ovo drugo.

----------


## MGrubi

ja i brat smo odgajani po "staroj" školi pa smo dobivali tu i tamo batina, a sestra (12g mlađa) nije nikad bila udarena i moram reći da ona ima daleko više samopouzdanja za svoji dob nego li mi u tada.

nikad neću zaboraviti rječi mog pokojnog pradjeda (preživio njem. konc logor): "nikad, nikad ne udri dijete!" 

razlog zašto neki roditelji udare odgojno svoju djecu kad se navode svojim instiktima a ne pameću je zakopano u podsvjesti, oni naime, primjenjuju odgoj kakav su i sami prošli.

----------


## Brunda

> dijete instinktivno nakon batina zeli biti dobro, umiliti se te biti utjeseno.


Uf, da samo znaš koliko djece znam koja nakon udarca još jače "polude" i lupaju kontru roditeljima. Ali tebi se to ne događa jer su tvoja djeca vjerojatno već toliko izdrilana i u strahu od novih batina da se pokore. A to će se vjerojatno dogoditi i ovoj djeci koju poznajem pa će na kraju njihovi roditelji trijumfalno izjavljivati kako su napravili dobar posao kad nisu odustali od metode batinanja.




> ma nemoj, a da tebe netko digne i odnese s jednog mjesta gdje zelis biti na drugo ? to ti isto ne bi bilo nasilje i ugrozavanje tvoje osobe ?


Pa recimo da prelazim cestu koju želim preći i netko me digne i makne (iako sumnjam da bi nekome to uspjelo samo tako   :Grin:  ) jer bi me u suprotnom pogazio auto, bila bih mu zahvalna do groba   :Wink:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Uf, da samo znaš koliko djece znam koja nakon udarca još jače "polude" i lupaju kontru roditeljima. Ali tebi se to ne događa jer su tvoja djeca vjerojatno već toliko izdrilana i u strahu od novih batina da se pokore. A to će se vjerojatno dogoditi i ovoj djeci koju poznajem pa će na kraju njihovi roditelji trijumfalno izjavljivati kako su napravili dobar posao kad nisu odustali od metode batinanja.


opet teoretiziranja i predpostavke da mi se srce stegne. moja djeca su karakterom istog tipa kao kad su rodena, svo cetvero. ja njima ne prilagodavam karakter, nego sprecavam bahato/glupavo/opasno ponasanje. dvoje moje djece jedva da je ikad dobilo po guzi, a drugo dvoje nesto cesce, ali nikad dvaput zbog iste stvari. mozda brzo uce, ne znam. ali mogu ti odma reci da nisu niti "izdrilani" niti u strahu, nego veseli s dobro naucenim granicama moje tolerancije




> Pa recimo da prelazim cestu koju želim preći i netko me digne i makne (iako sumnjam da bi nekome to uspjelo samo tako   ) jer bi me u suprotnom pogazio auto, bila bih mu zahvalna do groba


upravo na to ciljam. tako sam ja isto danas svojoj baki zahvalna do groba sto me ponekad isibala. tada mi je to bila najmanje draga stvar na svijetu, kao sto je i nasoj djeci kad ih micemo odnekud, a i mojoj kad dobiju po guzi... ali ako ce osjecati pola ovog kako ja danas mislim o svojoj baki, ja sretna :D. a ako pola od onog sto mislim o mami, jadni  :Sad:

----------


## litala

> iskreno uzasno rijetko mi se to dogodilo, jer moja djeca znaju da po guzici dobiju jedino za najgore prekrsaje i da onda jako jako ozbiljno mislim. da se ponovi pretpostavljam da bi ponovila i kaznu, nista jace ni frustriranije (nikad ne udaram u afektu) nego jednako i u toliko i pravedno. ali to mi se nije dogodilo u tom obliku jos nikada *jer dijete instinktivno nakon batina zeli biti dobro, umiliti se te biti utjeseno*.


ja se ovog jako dobro sjecam iz svog djetinjstva. 

i to je nesto sto svojoj mami nikad necu oprostiti. ni zaboraviti.   :Sad:  

jos i danas mogu osjetiti to ponizenje. ko zadnje pseto.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## petarpan

Eto ti mene, koze od tri banke... Odgajali su me dida i baka. Riječima, strpljenjem, ljubavlju i razgovorom..Nikada, ali baš apsolutno nikad na mene nisu digli glas, a kamoli ruku...Stari me marisao ko vola u kupusu, on je pobornik teorije da je batina iz raja nikla, podvrgavao me raznim terorima ala klečanje u kutu na vreći graha...
Prgava sam, inatljiva i dozlaboga tvrdoglava. to je proizašlo iz očeva odgoja... Cijeli sam se život borila za njegovo prihvaćanje i kad bi pala, digla bih se još jača... To su mi dali dida i baka... Volju, želju, znanje i nesalomljivost...
Eto čime sve ne utječemo na svcoje klince...
A kad se osvrnem i dobro pogledam, znam da i stari zna da svojim tatom smatram svoga didu, a on, moj otac da mi je samo otac...
Kod mene je nikla ta razlika. Tata vs. otac

----------


## Zorana

Ja kao i Litala.   :Sad:  Ima li ista gore od osjecaja da se mora zasluziti majcina ili oceva ljubav?
Hana Sara, nikakve ti to veze nema sa instinktom. to dijete gazi samo sebe u zelji da tebi ugodi.

----------


## Storma

Ja bih postavila hipotetsku situaciju, Hana_Sara. Majka ima dijete koje je intelektualno ograniceno, ne znam tocan naziv, ali recimo da se moze maksimalno razviti do dobi od tri-cetiri godine. Znaci, staro je cetiri godine, i na vrhuncu svojih mogucnosti shvacanja. Pojmanemam sto je djeci te starosti najzanimljivije, al recimo da uporno gura prste u steker. Kako rijesiti tu situaciju, s tvoje tocke gledista?

Ako ga lupi po guzi, ono nece moci "nauciti" poantu, niti je shvatiti kad bude vece, jer je doseglo svoj maksimum. U tom slucaju, majka iskazuje samo svoju frustraciju, i vrsi nasilje nad djetetom.

Ako odluci da ga nece "po guzi", jer dijete ionako ne shvaca poantu, ne znaci li to da je lupanje po guzi samo po sebi nepotrebno?

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko, može jedno pitanje? Za kog navijaš u nogometu?


mmmmmmm........teško pitanje ali neka to bude Pomorac iz Kostrene......ali kad su tekme uvijek izaberem stranu domačina tak da se mogu šorati sa slabijima(volim kad me ponese euforija mase a k tome sam i zaštičen večinom).......

----------


## bubimirko

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> iskreno uzasno rijetko mi se to dogodilo, jer moja djeca znaju da po guzici dobiju jedino za najgore prekrsaje i da onda jako jako ozbiljno mislim. da se ponovi pretpostavljam da bi ponovila i kaznu, nista jace ni frustriranije (nikad ne udaram u afektu) nego jednako i u toliko i pravedno. ali to mi se nije dogodilo u tom obliku jos nikada *jer dijete instinktivno nakon batina zeli biti dobro, umiliti se te biti utjeseno*.
> 
> 
> ja se ovog jako dobro sjecam iz svog djetinjstva. 
> 
> i to je nesto sto svojoj mami nikad necu oprostiti. ni zaboraviti.   
> ...


svakom po zaslugama......mora da si napravila veliku svinjariju....
a već kad si spomenula pse....ima li tko od vas psa i na koji ga je način naučio da se recimo ne smije pokakiti u kući ili kako ste naučili macu da kaki u svoj pijesak ili da vam ne uništavaju druge stvari po kući?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ima li tko od vas psa i na koji ga je način naučio da se recimo ne smije pokakiti u kući


Tako da ga često vodiš van i pas skuži da se to tamo obavlja. A ako mu se desi doma, onda veliš "ne" i počistiš, a ne mlatiš psa, ako si na to mislio.

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ima li tko od vas psa i na koji ga je način naučio da se recimo ne smije pokakiti u kući
> 
> 
> Tako da ga često vodiš van i pas skuži da se to tamo obavlja. A ako mu se desi doma, onda veliš "ne" i počistiš, a ne mlatiš psa, ako si na to mislio.


gurneš mu njušku u pišalinu ili kakicu i veliš mu jasno i glasno NE ako treba i više puta a pošto u vašem prijeopisanom slučaju nemreš djetetu nemreš gurnuti prste u šteker onda mu daš PEC i kažeš NE sve dok si ne zapamti a ne zvati električare......

----------


## Brunda

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bubimirko prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja svojim psima nisam gurala njuškice u mokraću jer mi je to ponižavajuće čak i za njih. I zamisli, naučili su jako brzo i bez toga gdje se šta radi  :D

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> ...


si ti vegetarijanac :?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> gurneš mu njušku u pišalinu ili kakicu i veliš mu jasno i glasno NE ako treba i više puta


Aha, i onda ti se desi da pas počne lizati tu mokraću, jer misli da je to ono što hoćeš od njega. Provjereno na psu kojeg smo imali dok sam bila klinka, jer je mojim starcima netko prodao tu foru sa super metodom učenja psa da se ne piški po doma.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Brunda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja svojim psima nisam gurala njuškice u mokraću jer mi je to ponižavajuće čak i za njih. I zamisli, naučili su jako brzo i bez toga gdje se šta radi  :D
> 
> 
> si ti vegetarijanac :?


Kakve li to sad veze ima sa bilo čim?

----------


## Mamasita

Kad sam imala macu, po dolasku u moj stan nekoliko puta je obavila nuzdu u tegli za cvijece, i svaki put bi je nakon toga odnijeli do kutije s pijeskom. 
Brzo je skuzila.  :Smile:  
A sto se tice onog osjecaja ponizenja nakon sto sam znala dobiti pljusku od mame...uf nikada ga necu uspjeti izbrisati iz sjecanja, koliko god se trudila.

----------


## čokolada

Vidiš, baš je zgodna ta usporedba sa psima...
Moje je dijete skinulo pelene u dva dana. U ta dva dana je dobila šibom po goloj guzici svaki put kad bi piš/kakala u gaće ili na tepih. Treći dan je uredno tražila tutu. Do vraga, i ja kao roditelj imam neka prava! Imam pravo da što kraće čistim govanca po stanu. Zašto bih čistila 2 mjeseca, ako mogu dva dana. Djeca, kao i psi, brzo uče. Treba to iskoristiti da bi MENI život bio udobniji.

Eto, ovako otprilike iščitavam ovu trakavicu.

----------


## Mamasita

> Vidiš, baš je zgodna ta usporedba sa psima...
> Moje je dijete skinulo pelene u dva dana. U ta dva dana je dobila šibom po goloj guzici svaki put kad bi piš/kakala u gaće ili na tepih. Treći dan je uredno tražila tutu. Do vraga, i ja kao roditelj imam neka prava! Imam pravo da što kraće čistim govanca po stanu. Zašto bih čistila 2 mjeseca, ako mogu dva dana. Djeca, kao i psi, brzo uče. Treba to iskoristiti da bi MENI život bio udobniji.
> 
> Eto, ovako otprilike iščitavam ovu trakavicu.


 :shock: 
A nisi probala djetetu gurnuti nos u kakicu? Mozda bi joj trebalo manje od tri dana da trazi tutu!  :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Brunda prvotno napisa
> ...


pa napisali si kak su moje metode ponižavajuće za psa.....e pa probaj tek onda zamisliti kak se ponižavajuće osječaju krave, svinje, piceki......kad prema njima hodaš s nožem

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> gurneš mu njušku u pišalinu ili kakicu i veliš mu jasno i glasno NE ako treba i više puta
> 
> 
> Aha, i onda ti se desi da pas počne lizati tu mokraću, jer misli da je to ono što hoćeš od njega. Provjereno na psu kojeg smo imali dok sam bila klinka, jer je mojim starcima netko prodao tu foru sa super metodom učenja psa da se ne piški po doma.


očito su starcima osim te fore prodali još nekaj.....robu s greškom

----------


## bubimirko

sorry curke nemrem se više raspravljati.....počele su mi Vladarice Playboyevog carstva......vi marljivo pišite a ja ću vam sutra odgovoriti

----------


## Mamasita

Ma daj bubimirko, sad si ga bas zasr... drz se teme.

----------


## čokolada

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vidiš, baš je zgodna ta usporedba sa psima...
> Moje je dijete skinulo pelene u dva dana. U ta dva dana je dobila šibom po goloj guzici svaki put kad bi piš/kakala u gaće ili na tepih. Treći dan je uredno tražila tutu. Do vraga, i ja kao roditelj imam neka prava! Imam pravo da što kraće čistim govanca po stanu. Zašto bih čistila 2 mjeseca, ako mogu dva dana. Djeca, kao i psi, brzo uče. Treba to iskoristiti da bi MENI život bio udobniji.
> 
> Eto, ovako otprilike iščitavam ovu trakavicu.
> 
> 
> ...


Kao što piše: ovako ja iščitavam Hane, Bubije i slične.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bubimirko prvotno napisa
> ...


 :? A to ima kakve veze sa odgojem djece i učenjem pasa da ne piške po doma? :?

----------


## Brunda

> sorry curke nemrem se više raspravljati.....počele su mi Vladarice Playboyevog carstva......vi marljivo pišite a ja ću vam sutra odgovoriti


Iskreno, uopće me ne zanimaju odgovori. ovo što sam do sada vidjela mi je sasvim dovoljno.
A i mislim da je tema krenula u totalno krivom smjeru i ako se tako nastavi nema je smisla više održavati na životu  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bubimirko prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Rolling Eyes:  Aha, da, pas je bio glup, dobro si skužio.  :Rolling Eyes:  Jer ta metoda "učenja" sigurno nije bila glupa, to je nemoguće, čim je ti zastupaš.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  čokolada prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa nisi valjda mislila da sam ja shvatila da TI ovo radis, pa tebi odgovorila? :shock: 
Da...vidim sad da jesam malo nespretno napisala

----------


## čokolada

(ma to ja da me ne bi Bubi kojim slučajem potpisao   :Coffee:  )

----------


## Mamasita

8)

----------


## Natasa30

Ajme majko  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   Pa kako vam se da. :/  :?

----------


## flower

otisla rasprava u kupus...  :Sad:

----------


## maria71

> Ajme majko    Pa kako vam se da. :/  :?


lako,višak slobodnog vremena

----------


## leonisa

Storma je napisala zanimljivo pitanje i bas cekam odgovor....

----------


## tanjads

> Vidiš, baš je zgodna ta usporedba sa psima...
> Moje je dijete skinulo pelene u dva dana. U ta dva dana je dobila šibom po goloj guzici svaki put kad bi piš/kakala u gaće ili na tepih. Treći dan je uredno tražila tutu. Do vraga, i ja kao roditelj imam neka prava! Imam pravo da što kraće čistim govanca po stanu. Zašto bih čistila 2 mjeseca, ako mogu dva dana. Djeca, kao i psi, brzo uče. Treba to iskoristiti da bi MENI život bio udobniji.
> 
> Eto, ovako otprilike iščitavam ovu trakavicu.


Fuj Cokolada, da imam tvoje ime i prezime sigurno bih te prijevila centru za socijalnu skrb.
Sto bi ti rekla, eto ovako ja otprilike ocitavam ovu trakavicu. Od svega sto sam do sad procitala ovo mi zvuci kao cisto zlostavljanje!

----------


## Honey

Zamislite situaciju. Vozite brzinom većom od dopuštene. Zaustavi vas policajac. Umjesto da vam oduzme vozačku dozvolu ili naplati kaznu, izlema vas pendrekom. Možete li tvrditi da svaka od ovih kazni jednako narušava vaše dostojanstvo? Fizičko kažnjavanje najgorih zločinaca u zatvorima se ne provodi, a za klince je to normalno. Oni se valjda ne broje pod prava ljudska bića?
Ako djetetu držanjem za ruku ili oduzimanjem opasnog predmeta (uz objašnjenje) onemogućimo da izleti na cestu ili se povrijedi, da li to jednako narušava njegovo dostojanstvo kao i udarac po guzi? Zar je to isto? Moje dijete glasno protestira svaki puta kad mu nešto zabranim. On se tako rješava svoje frustracije i pokazuje nezadovoljstvo. Ako bih ga naprašila po guzici on bi sjedio u tišini i gutao suze i svoj ponos. Ja zbilja ne želim takvu "pobjedu".
E da, ni cucka ne tučem ako napravi grešku. I sam je počeo tražiti van za piškenje i kakanje, čim je bio dovoljno star da se može kontrolirati. Do tad sam brisala pod. Uopće imam puno više strpljenja kad znam što mogu očekivati od nekoga sukladno njegovoj dobi i mogućnostima.

----------


## Mamasita

tanjads, mislim da si krivo skuzila  :Grin:

----------


## Bomballurina

Čokolada....  :Laughing:

----------


## tanjads

Mislis- cokolada se salila? Ajd daj boze. Ja bas ne pratim nickove tako da za vecinu ne znam kojih su nazora. Zvucalo mi bas gadno...
Sory coks ako sam te pogresno shvatila...

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Kao što piše: ovako ja iščitavam Hane, Bubije i slične.


tvoj post plus ovo "i slicne" mi je odlican primjer generalizacije i trpanja svega, od do po guzi do zlostavljanja djece (a vjerojatno i do seksulnog zlostavljanja i kojecega drugog) u isti kos. bas zalosno, ali kad to znam, puno mi je lakse shvatit neke odgovore ovdje. kvragu, i JA bi bila zestok protivnik kad bi sve trpala u isti kos. a bubi ima pravo kad je komentirao za vegetarijanizam, dobro vam je kontrirao upravo u tom trpanju apsolutno svega sto ima veze s nasiljem pod zajednicki nazivnik (makar sam osobno protiv "treniranja" djece na takav nacin, pogotovo kad se radi o fizickoj potrebi kao sto je tuta itd...ali primjer mi je bio ok)

----------


## swaddle

Nisam mislila da će doći do usporedbe djece s psima na ovoj temi, no kad je već pokrenuta da se uključim. Moja pretpostavka je da smo svi na ovom forumu koji podržavamo odgoj bez nasinja nad djecom, jednako senzibilni i prema našim psima, mačkama, hrčcima, kornjačama,... Da malo proširim i na ljude s posebnim potrebama, glad u svijetu i sve nepravde koje netko trpi zbog ograničenosti nekih kultura. Jednostavno je takav naš mentalni sklop. Psa sam imala prije nego sam imala djecu, i nikad mi nije palo instiktivno je (kujica) tući. Na neki način kazniti i usmjeravati - da. 
To tumačim našom odgovornosti spram svega što radimo u smislu informiranja dostupnom relevantnom literaturom (knjige, Internet) s ciljem da budemo što bolji roditelji svojoj djeci (vlasnici kućnih ljubimaca) jer ih imamo zato što smo mi tako htjeli. Prema djeci se odnosimo s punim poštovanjem koje zaslužuju, a ne kao prema smetnji i gnjavaži koja nas sputava.
Ipak, velika većina roditelja doživljava svoju djecu kao napast koju treba "disciplinirati" kako im ne bi krv popili. Taj se stav prenosi s generacije na genraciju s pokojim izuzetkom. To "discipliniranje" počinje praktički od rođenja uskraćivanjem cicanja i hranjenja po noći, puštanjem da plače, ne držanjem na rukama, ranim "odbijanjem" od dojenja, inzistiranjem na samouspavljivanju.... Popis je predugačak....  :Crying or Very sad:  
Takvi roditelji doživljavaju svoju djecu kao nekoga s kim su u stalnoj borbi.
Ja vjerujem da će s vremenom takav način odgoja biti posve napušten, ali kako stvari stoje, nažalost tek u eri "Star track"-a.

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sorry curke nemrem se više raspravljati.....počele su mi Vladarice Playboyevog carstva......vi marljivo pišite a ja ću vam sutra odgovoriti
> 
> 
> Iskreno, uopće me ne zanimaju odgovori. ovo što sam do sada vidjela mi je sasvim dovoljno.
> A i mislim da je tema krenula u totalno krivom smjeru i ako se tako nastavi nema je smisla više održavati na životu  :/


a znaš kad je teme otišla u krivom smjeru.....od početka....jerbo ste pitale tko prakticira taj sporni pec po guzi i prstima a kad su se ljudi javili i napisali svoje razloge za to, vi ste navalili ko kakav čopor gladnih pasa koji je k svemu još i nespreman i bezvoljan to prihvatiti

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Kao što piše: ovako ja iščitavam Hane, Bubije i slične.
> 
> 
> tvoj post plus ovo "i slicne" mi je odlican primjer generalizacije i trpanja svega, od do po guzi do zlostavljanja djece (a vjerojatno i do seksulnog zlostavljanja i kojecega drugog) u isti kos. bas zalosno, ali kad to znam, puno mi je lakse shvatit neke odgovore ovdje. kvragu, i JA bi bila zestok protivnik kad bi sve trpala u isti kos. a bubi ima pravo kad je komentirao za vegetarijanizam, dobro vam je kontrirao upravo u tom trpanju apsolutno svega sto ima veze s nasiljem pod zajednicki nazivnik (makar sam osobno protiv "treniranja" djece na takav nacin, pogotovo kad se radi o fizickoj potrebi kao sto je tuta itd...ali primjer mi je bio ok)


Evo ovo ce biti zadnje o ovoj temi od mene:
Gore navedeno nisam napisala ja.
A sad jos samo da jednom ponovim da je svaka vrsta udarca - nasilje.
Ne trpam u isti kos one koji sustavno maltretiraju djecu stalnim batinanjem i one koji to cine "samo kad je to stvarno potrebno".
Uvijek postoji gore od gorega, pa tako i sto se tice nasilja.
To sto neki ubijaju djecu od batina ne moze sluziti povremenim nasilnicima kao izgovor i potvrda da oni postupaju ispravno samo zato sto oni to cine povremeno i odmjereno.
I ostajem zivjeti u nadi da ce velika vecina ljudi jednom ipak shvatiti da nije potrebno vrsiti bilo kakvu vrstu nasilja nad djecom.
 :Bye:

----------


## MGrubi

> I ostajem zivjeti u nadi da ce velika vecina ljudi jednom ipak shvatiti da nije potrebno vrsiti bilo kakvu vrstu nasilja nad djecom.


potpisujem

----------


## bubimirko

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mamasita prvotno napisa
> ...


banaliziraš stvari.....kad uspoređuješ pec s premlačivanjem....onda dozvoli i da ja usporedim dojenje u javnosti sa sexualnim uznemiravanjem
.....siguran sam da ćeš se složiti

----------


## Hana_Sara

> banaliziraš stvari.....kad uspoređuješ pec s premlačivanjem....onda dozvoli i da ja usporedim dojenje u javnosti sa sexualnim uznemiravanjem
> .....siguran sam da ćeš se složiti


  :Laughing:  svasta saznah na ovoj temi   :Smile:  . prvo da sam djecomrzac, a sad jos i seksualno uznemiravam ostale   :Laughing:  . potpuno potpisujem ovaj post  :Wink: 

meni se nazalost u globalu cini da nismo dosli dalje od mog pocetnog posta, na koji su apsolutno svi ovdje skocili, ne pitajuci me ni za okolnosti (da ne spominjem da sam i dalje jedina mama u ovom topicu sa cetvero djece, i kolko god vama to nevazno VELIKA je razlika od jedno i dvoje).. dakle svi ste se nasli pozvani komentirati.  :/ .od toga da nisam trebala posvojiti do toga da sam djecomrzac i zlostavljac. pa onda, vi se mozda i ustezete pred djecom(o tome koliko je to zdravo za njih bi se isto dalo debatirati), ali vrlo je ocito gdje se izbacuje sva ta frustracija - na forumu. :/ 

i da sori mamasita, za krivi quote   :Embarassed:  .  :Bye:

----------


## Natasa30

> Natasa30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajme majko    Pa kako vam se da. :/  :?
> 
> 
> lako,višak slobodnog vremena


Ma nema tog slobodnog vremena koje bi ja potrosila na ovo. :/ 

Najsmjesnije mi je kad se napise "ma nema se ja vremena s vama natezati ili raspravljati" i onda napisu joj 20 postova iza toga.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## flower

bitna je cinjenica da su batine zakonom zabranjene u RH i da smo jedna od malobrojnih zemalja koja je tako odlucila i zakonski zastititi djecu...zato cijela ova diskusije u kojoj se brani "ljubav s batinama" zapravo zagovara nesto sto je protivno zakonima RH.
i da...zakonodavac ne razlikuje velike i manje velike mame s vise ili manje djece...
a zakon je puno vise od nekog osobnog stava - da ili ne po guzi.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> bitna je cinjenica da su batine zakonom zabranjene u RH i da smo jedna od malobrojnih zemalja koja je tako odlucila i zakonski zastititi djecu...zato cijela ova diskusije u kojoj se brani "ljubav s batinama" zapravo zagovara nesto sto je protivno zakonima RH.
> i da...zakonodavac ne razlikuje velike i manje velike mame s vise ili manje djece...
> a zakon je puno vise od nekog osobnog stava - da ili ne po guzi.


ja jos u RH (gdje cesto ljetujem otkako smo odselili u USA) nisam ni cula ni vidjela da je itko ikoga uhitio jer je dijete zviznuo po guzi na ocit bezobrazluk. ili je to mozda novcana kazna   :Laughing:  ... uglavnom, svakako mislim da se taj zakon odnosi na zlostavljanje u obitelji, a ne odgoj koji ni po cemu to nije

----------


## mim

Koliko stranica ispisanog teksta!! Tek sad ovo vidim i ne mogu ostati bez riječi. Moja M. nije dijete lagano za odgoj: stalno traži pažnju, još od rođenja pa sve do sad, a ima 9 godina, kao mala bila je sklona neposluhu i tjeranju inata, čim sam se okrenula tražila je kako da napravi nešto što ne smije, ali je nikad, NIKAD, nisam udarila. Pa, Bože mili, kako dići ruku na nekog koga volimo više od sebe?? Nije li to dokaz naše nemoći, nedostatka živaca, strpljenja.... Udarac NIJE izraz ljubavi i brige i ja ga ne opravdavam. Da, ponekad je puno lakše udariti nego 100 puta ponavljati isto. Meni su se dvije poznanice potsmjehivale kad sam M. objašnjavala, pričala, brojala u sebi do 10 da ne puknem.... dok su one sve riješile jednim udarcem po guzi (i po pelenama!!!)Rezultat? One danas imaju djecu koja nemaju potrebu da ih mama sasluša, ne dijele s njima svoje tajne, ne traže savjet za probleme u kojima se nađu.... da ne nabrajam dalje: to su nepovjerljiva djeca jer su od mame dobila udarce i prijetnje. M. je izrasla u prekrasan curetak, često me pita za mišljenje, čim joj nešto objasnim shvaća i posluša.... Ima svojih teških žutih minuta, ali je navikla da nema galame, da će je se saslušati čim se pristojno počne razgovarati. Poticala sam kod nje lijepo ponašanje, a ukazivala na njene i tuđe loše primjere i učila je da je nasilje bilo kojeg oblika nepoželjno. Da sam je udarila ona bi vjerojatno "čula" nešto drugo. 
Evo kako rezonira tako dogojeno dijete: Dođe M. jedan dan od prijateljice i priča kako je dotična nešto jako loše napravila doma i tata ju je pljusnuo. M. sva šokirana pita mene: "Pa zašto joj nije lijepo rekao da nije u redu to što je napravila? Mama, jel to nju tata zlostavlja?" Kad-tad će udarano dijete pročitati negdje taj termin i zapitat će se isto jedino što će u tom slučaju ono biti "glavni glumac" tog tužnog filma. 
Žene, udahnite dobro prije nego udarite dijete i zapitajte se volite li ga.

----------


## Storma

> Ja bih postavila hipotetsku situaciju, Hana_Sara. Majka ima dijete koje je intelektualno ograniceno, ne znam tocan naziv, ali recimo da se moze maksimalno razviti do dobi od tri-cetiri godine. Znaci, staro je cetiri godine, i na vrhuncu svojih mogucnosti shvacanja. Pojmanemam sto je djeci te starosti najzanimljivije, al recimo da uporno gura prste u steker. Kako rijesiti tu situaciju, s tvoje tocke gledista?
> 
> Ako ga lupi po guzi, ono nece moci "nauciti" poantu, niti je shvatiti kad bude vece, jer je doseglo svoj maksimum. U tom slucaju, majka iskazuje samo svoju frustraciju, i vrsi nasilje nad djetetom.
> 
> Ako odluci da ga nece "po guzi", jer dijete ionako ne shvaca poantu, ne znaci li to da je lupanje po guzi samo po sebi nepotrebno?


quotam jer se pitanje izgubilo u raspravi o psima   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anki

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Natasa30 prvotno napisa
> ...


....ili napiše "ma nema tog slobodnog vremena koje bi ja potrošila na ovo" i onda pročita svih tih 20 postova, još 50 odgovora na to i na kraju to sve i prokomentira   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anki

> Eto ti mene, koze od tri banke... Odgajali su me dida i baka. Riječima, strpljenjem, ljubavlju i razgovorom..Nikada, ali baš apsolutno nikad na mene nisu digli glas, a kamoli ruku...Stari me marisao ko vola u kupusu, on je pobornik teorije da je batina iz raja nikla, podvrgavao me raznim terorima ala klečanje u kutu na vreći graha...
> Prgava sam, inatljiva i dozlaboga tvrdoglava. to je proizašlo iz očeva odgoja... Cijeli sam se život borila za njegovo prihvaćanje i kad bi pala, digla bih se još jača... To su mi dali dida i baka... Volju, želju, znanje i nesalomljivost...
> Eto čime sve ne utječemo na svcoje klince...
> A kad se osvrnem i dobro pogledam, znam da i stari zna da svojim tatom smatram svoga didu, a on, moj otac da mi je samo otac...
> Kod mene je nikla ta razlika. Tata vs. otac


dida i baka s koje strane, mamine ili tatine?

----------


## Natasa30

> Natasa30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  maria71 prvotno napisa
> ...


Anki  :Smile:  U cemu je problem? Ja i dalje citam, ali nepisem jer mislim da je bezveze objasnjavati nesto osobi koja misli da je 100% uredu udarati  da je ok da te djeca slusaju i gledaju s strahopostovanjem. Na to sam mislila.
 :Smile:

----------


## anki

aaaaa!ok, sorry.  :Smile:

----------


## bdina

> Anki  U cemu je problem? Ja i dalje citam, ali nepisem jer mislim da je bezveze objasnjavati nesto osobi koja misli da je 100% uredu udarati  da je ok da te djeca slusaju i gledaju s strahopostovanjem. Na to sam mislila.


Baš tako i ja. Čitam, ali se ne zelim zamarati nekome objašnjavati svoje stavove, ako je taj čvrsto uvjeren u svoje. 
I moji nećaci ponekad dobiju pec po guzi, ali ne raspravljam s bratom zašto to ja ne radim jer bi rasprava bila i "10 stranica" duga a nitko nebi odustao od svojih stavova.

----------


## MGrubi

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bitna je cinjenica da su batine zakonom zabranjene u RH i da smo jedna od malobrojnih zemalja koja je tako odlucila i zakonski zastititi djecu...zato cijela ova diskusije u kojoj se brani "ljubav s batinama" zapravo zagovara nesto sto je protivno zakonima RH.
> i da...zakonodavac ne razlikuje velike i manje velike mame s vise ili manje djece...
> a zakon je puno vise od nekog osobnog stava - da ili ne po guzi.
> 
> 
> ja jos u RH (gdje cesto ljetujem otkako smo odselili u USA) nisam ni cula ni vidjela da je itko ikoga uhitio jer je dijete zviznuo po guzi na ocit bezobrazluk. ili je to mozda novcana kazna   ... uglavnom, svakako mislim da se taj zakon odnosi na zlostavljanje u obitelji, a ne odgoj koji ni po cemu to nije


ali je ljetos jedan čovjek(turist) dobio batine od prolaznika jer je 3-godišnjeg sina šamarao 10-ak minuta

----------


## anki

šamarao 10tak min?!? pa mali bi se već 3 puta srušio....

----------


## AdioMare

Zašto te, Anki, zanimalo s čije strane su roditelji petarpana?

----------


## anki

zato kaj joj je dida bio jako dobar, a tata ju je tukao, pa me zanima da li je to njgov sin ili nemaju veze jedan s drugim...

----------


## a zakaj

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tipa kad mali kaze mami "glupaco" ili "kozo"
> 
> 
> Ja ovo također ne podnosim (ni mami, ni drugima) i uopće ne mislim to tolerirati - baš sam razmišljala o situacijama koje ću zabranjivati - opasne situacije i nepoštivanje drugih (vrijeđanje, ružan govor, udaranje, uništavanje nečijih stvari...). Tu mislim biti vrlo oštra ...


luna, a na koji nacin mislis biti ostra?

meni se zapravo to ne cini tako tezak prekrsaj. Naravno, nije mi drago kad mi sin kaze 'glupaco', ali mislim da je dovoljno reci mu da se takve rijeci ne koriste, da su ruzne, i nek obrati paznju na to da ni ja njemu to ne govorim. Tu nema garancije da mi nikad vise nece to reci, ali s vremenom ce nauciti.
Osim toga, znam u kojim situacijama mu tako nesto pobjegne - to su redovito izrazi neke velike frustracije (zbog umora, zbog neuspjeha ili sl.) i ne smijem ih shvacati osobno, a to mi i pomaze da se ne uvrijedim ili razbjesnim, vec prihvatim to kao neki njegov ventil (pri cemu mu ja moram pomoci da nauci ventilirati bijes na neki prihvatljiviji nacin. Iako, vrijedjanje je vec prihvatljivije nego udaranje ili razbacivanje stvari, zar ne?).

----------


## Luna Rocco

> luna, a na koji nacin mislis biti ostra?


Oštar i čvrst ton glasa i cijeli gard koji odaje da je ponašanje neprihvatljivo. Ja sam inače osoba koja je uvijek nasmijana, vedra i slično i rijetko imam takav ton i svi koji su se do sad susreli s njim (ne samo djeca) itekako su pripazili na ponašanje.  :Razz:  

Još ok ako se meni tako obrati, ali nepoštivanje drugih ljudi ne dolazi u obzir.

Razbacivanje stvari mi je skroz ok, štoviše, baš sam razmišljala o tome kako bi bilo ok npr. trogodišnjaku kupiti malu boksačku vreću (to sam i savjetovala frendici čiji je sin imao fazu udaranja) pa da na njoj ispucava frustracije. Ili ćemo tući jastuk...Pa i razbacivati, ako treba. U mom životu stvari nemaju neku veliku važnost, za razliku od ljudi i njihovih osjećaja.

----------


## AdioMare

Ja ću iskoristiti a zakaj kao zaleđe   :Grin:  pa ću reći da sam doživjela od svog mlađeg djeteta da me zazove pogrdnim imenom. 
Također nisam shvatila kao uvredu namijenjenu meni, već izraz koji koristi netko iz njene najuže sredine, a ona ga je, u ljutnji, upotrijebila.
Ne pravim paniku oko toga, ali ne propustim reći da mi je jako žao što me tako krsti   :Grin:  i da ja nju tako ne zovem.
Također mi je upalo u oči kako Luna ima sliku o tome _"kako",_ ali čini mi se da pravi račun bez krčmara.  :Smile:  
Kaleb je još jako mali da bi je isprovocirao za dobit po guzi, a i unaprijed se izjašnjavati u pogledu odgoja djece je jako nezahvalno ...
Da se ogradim unaprijed, nisam zajedljiva.

----------


## a zakaj

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> luna, a na koji nacin mislis biti ostra?
> 
> 
> Oštar i čvrst ton glasa i cijeli gard koji odaje da je ponašanje neprihvatljivo.


pa, to je sigurno ok u nekim situacijama.
moj problem je sto ja uvijek zamisljam situacije koje mi imamo/imali smo s toncekom. A on ne govori nikom da je glupan dok je smiren, nego kad je uzrujan. A onda ostar i cvrst ton i gard (ako si mislila onako - strogo i odresito) ne pale. Nekad mu jednostavno treba, vrlo smireno, 50 puta ponoviti da to nije u redu, da zelim s njim mirno razgovarati, da cemo se dogovoriti, da se problem moze rijesiti... Nekad situaciju treba rijesiti cak 'oksimoronski' - dok on meni vice 'glupaco', ja ga grlim i tjesim. Kad se smiri, objasnim mu sto nije bilo u redu, i tad jesposoban to shvatiti i usvojiti.
Nekad smo i mi pokusavali rijesiti takve probleme strogoscu (pa cak i s po guzi), ali to zaista nije imalo rezultata - odn. imalo je lose rezultate.
Jer, ako on ima neki problem, zbog kojeg je uzrujan i vrijedja, a ja se fokusiram samo na to vrijedjanje i gnjavim ga zbog toga, onda ne mogu rijesiti problem.

Bilo je i drugih situacija u kojima je vrijedjao, druge ljude, dok je bio manji, uglavnom eksperimenta radi (npr. imao je fazu kadje vrijedjao ljude s kojima bismo razgovarali na ulici - obicno nekim frazama iz crtica). I mi smo ga odlucno opominjali i upozoravali da to ne radi, i s vremenom je prestao (vise zbog toga sto je faza prosla, nego zbog ucinkovitosti nasih opomena). Ja se doduse nisam pretjerano uzrujavala zbog toga, cinilo mi se da svaka razumna odrasla osoba u susretu s trogodisnjakom koji je nazove 'glupom macketinom' nece uvrijedjeno odbiti daljnje druzenje s nama  :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

> Također mi je upalo u oči kako Luna ima sliku o tome _"kako",_ ali čini mi se da pravi račun bez krčmara.  
> Kaleb je još jako mali da bi je isprovocirao za dobit po guzi, a i unaprijed se izjašnjavati u pogledu odgoja djece je jako nezahvalno ...
> Da se ogradim unaprijed, nisam zajedljiva.


slazem se, ali to je zamka u koju se lako padne.
a luna je takva, strastvena i odresita u izjavama.
ali, koliko se prisjecam, spremna je nekad i promijeniti misljenje i priznati to.

inace, meni se ne cini lose da netko unaprijed cvrsto izgradi svoje stavove, dok god je spreman i dalje informirati se i educirati. 
Bolje je znati unaprijed da ne zelis udariti dijete, nego nakon par godina shvatiti da ga nikad nisi ni trebao, na temelju djetetovih reakcija.

----------


## a zakaj

> Razbacivanje stvari mi je skroz ok, štoviše, baš sam razmišljala o tome kako bi bilo ok npr. trogodišnjaku kupiti malu boksačku vreću (to sam i savjetovala frendici čiji je sin imao fazu udaranja) pa da na njoj ispucava frustracije. Ili ćemo tući jastuk...Pa i razbacivati, ako treba. U mom životu stvari nemaju neku veliku važnost, za razliku od ljudi i njihovih osjećaja.


eh, imali smo mi i vrecu i jastuke, ali ih furious toncek nije fermao.
ali zato je volio npr. porusiti stolce, dizati tepihe i sl., a meni je to prilicno smetalo.
Nije to ono - uzet cu plisanog zeku i zavitlat ga u zid.
Pa je meni ipak bilo draze cuti glupaco, nego pospremat pola sata nakon tantruma.

----------


## AdioMare

> inace, meni se ne cini lose da netko unaprijed cvrsto izgradi svoje stavove, dok god je spreman i dalje informirati se i educirati. 
> Bolje je znati unaprijed da ne zelis udariti dijete, nego nakon par godina shvatiti da ga nikad nisi ni trebao, na temelju djetetovih reakcija.


Naravno, s tim se potpuno slažem i inače.
U Luninu slučaju samim tim što znam da je na forumu postojala kao osoba s izgrađenim stavovima "kakav roditelj želi biti" daleko prije nego je to postala. 
Smijernice su nužne da čovjek ne zaluta. I unatoč tome mu se dogodi.

Do tri godine djetetove starosti, ja sam uredno svaki (nazovi) sukob rješavala prilično samouvjereno. Još prije šest mjeseci sam mislila kako mi se neće dogoditi situacija kojom neću ovladati u par minuta jerbo sam općenito starija i imam već iskustvo starijeg djeteta. 
Ubrzo sam otuširana hladnom vodom i sad sam, karikiram, na oprezu.
Djeca me uče da niti prema istom cilju ne idu istim putevima, a kamoli istog raspoloženja.

----------


## AdioMare

Nemojte me optuživati za otkrivanje tople vode kad kažem da, kroz ovu raspravu još i jasnije, počinjem shvaćati da su nam djeca do u krajnosti različita.
Općenito mislimo da nam je broj djece, njihova starosna dob, naš staž roditeljstva ili nešto slično dovoljno da kažemo kako smo upoznati sa svim licima odnosa roditelj/dijete.
Ako moje dijete ne pokazuje sumanutu opčinjenost opasnim stvarima i situacijama, znači da bi mi takav njegov interes samo dodatno začinio i tako opširnu roditeljsku zadaću.
Jednostavno, niti intenzitet nastojanja tuđeg djeteta da ostvari neki komplicirani naum ne mora biti ni približno jednak intenzitetu kojim sam ja naučila hendlati.
Ispada da dozvoljavam bilo kakvu metodu odgoja? Neee, još uvijek. Samo dozvoljavam da je nekim roditeljima teže nego drugima.
Jesam li otkrila toplu vodu? Ali, tko o tome ramišlja? Ono, općenito,  :Rolling Eyes:   svi sve znamo!

----------


## Luna Rocco

> cinilo mi se da svaka razumna odrasla osoba u susretu s trogodisnjakom koji je nazove 'glupom macketinom' nece uvrijedjeno odbiti daljnje druzenje s nama


  :Laughing:  Genijalna mi je "glupa mačketina". Ne, to mi ne spada u kategoriju na koju sam ciljala. 




> slazem se, ali to je zamka u koju se lako padne.
> a luna je takva, strastvena i odresita u izjavama.
> ali, koliko se prisjecam, spremna je nekad i promijeniti misljenje i priznati to.
> 
> inace, meni se ne cini lose da netko unaprijed cvrsto izgradi svoje stavove, dok god je spreman i dalje informirati se i educirati.
> Bolje je znati unaprijed da ne zelis udariti dijete, nego nakon par godina shvatiti da ga nikad nisi ni trebao, na temelju djetetovih reakcija.


Točno tako, dobro si me psihološki isprofilirala.  :Wink:  
Uopće se ne zavaravam idejom da u praksi neću naizlaziti na situacije kad ću biti na rubu očaja, bez ideje, inspiracije, volje i želje i ne sumnjam da ću, poput svakog roditelja, raditi greške - ali iskreno vjerujem i nadam se da ga nikad neću udariti, ma što učinio... Imam nekako osjećaj da bi time   na najgori mogući način ponizila sve ono što on jest, a što ja neizmjerno volim.  :Heart:

----------


## Dijana

Meni nikada neće biti jasno kako se netko može unaprijed odlučiti da će mu batine biti sastavni dio odgoja. A što se može, nismo svi tako pronicljivi.
Možda sam šmokljo, ali jednostavno nemam za to srca...
Pa makar bila ponekad isfrustrirana...
Zato ja odoh na jogging... Ode frustracija, dođoše mišići...  :Wink:  
Hana Sara, stoj mi zdravo, da pričamo još tisuću godina, nećemo se razumjeti   :Bye:

----------


## AdioMare

> Meni nikada neće biti jasno kako se netko može unaprijed odlučiti da će mu batine biti sastavni dio odgoja.
> ... Hana Sara, stoj mi zdravo, da pričamo još tisuću godina, nećemo se razumjeti


Ono što sam ja zamjerila Hani_Sari bila je njena izjava (ne da mi se tražit citat) da su neka djeca predodređena za odgoj (povremenim ili ne) batinama.
Ja mogu iznijeti svoj stav o odgoju u kojem batine smatram, najblaže rečeno, suvišnima. Hana_Sara je rekla svoje. 
Nema tog vremena koje treba proći, niti frustracija koje će zagorčavati život naše djece, a koje će nam decidirano pokazati: e, sad je to - to. Hajdemo svi tako, jer je to recept za uspjeh.
Djeca nisu kolači kalupaši, roditelji nisu kalkulatori, u odgoju i na kopnu može konstantno prevladavati mediteranska klima, a da na moru magle nisu rijetkost. Stvarno je sve moguće.
Meni je žao djeteta kojem roditelj odluči u odgojne svrhe dati tjelesnu kaznu - bez imalo ustezanja. Tako si ne zatvara vrata za drugi put jer se ne poistovjeti sa djetetovim jadom i diže ruku i u slijedećoj situaciji.
Kad bi zbog djetetove fizičke i psihičke boli i sam bio u stanju osjetiti da mu nemir i tuga razdiru dušu, mislim da bi u svakoj slijedećoj situaciji na pola zaustavio ruku, a svaki slijedeći put niti ne zamahnuo. 
Meni je zaparao dušu zabezeknuti pogled mog djeteta koje je dobilo po guzi, jer ja u tom trenu nisam znala dovoljno dobro obuzdati svoje osjećaje. Isprovociralo me trogodišnje dijete, priznajem, ali taj čin više je govorio o meni, nego o zločestoći mog djeteta. Ja puno radim na samokontroli u takvim situacijama i istovremeno se molim da mi i uspije. Ja ne osuđujem roditelje koji odgajaju svoju djecu prema svojoj savjesti, već mi je žao ako vidim da je kroz taj odgoj dijete izvuklo deblji kraj.

Dakle, slažem se da svi radimo najbolje što znamo i umijemo, neki po mišljenju većine na pravi način, a netko i ne baš.
Hana_Sara možda nije odlučila unaprijed kako će odgojno tući djecu, ali joj se odgoj kao takav nametnuo kroz formule u kojima su sažeti njihovi životi. I ona radi po svojoj savjesti.
Jedino što me iskreno užasava iz svih njenih postova je njena tvrdnja o postojanju djece kao robe s greškom, kojima su se geni tako posložili, da su beznadežni slučajevi bez fizičke kazne.
Eto. 
I od mene pozdrav  :Bye:  .

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni nikada neće biti jasno kako se netko može unaprijed odlučiti da će mu batine biti sastavni dio odgoja.
> ... Hana Sara, stoj mi zdravo, da pričamo još tisuću godina, nećemo se razumjeti
> 
> 
> Ono što sam ja zamjerila Hani_Sari bila je njena izjava (ne da mi se tražit citat) da su neka djeca predodređena za odgoj (povremenim ili ne) batinama.
> Ja mogu iznijeti svoj stav o odgoju u kojem batine smatram, najblaže rečeno, suvišnima. Hana_Sara je rekla svoje. 
> ...


pa ti si mene skroz krivo shvatila! roba s greskom, ma kakvi?!?! ja samo smatram da se ne moze svu djecu na isti nacin odgajati, upravo ono sto i ti govoris. istu tu stvar i ja mislim, ali ja u to ukljucujem da se ne moze svu na isti nacin i disciplinirati, a da pali  :Wink: . nego nekima "treba" to po guzi kao smjernica i cvrsta ruka im je neophodna dok je drugo relativno "lakse" odgajati pa je dovoljno objasniti stvari ili udijeliti neku manju kaznu... to je ono o cemu sam pricala. a mudrost je roditelja naci granicu izmedu ovo dvoje te djecu koja bolje ili losije reagiraju na odredene odgojne metode.

----------


## BusyBee

> ja samo smatram da se ne moze svu djecu na isti nacin odgajati


Ja se slazem s ovim. Cak, u nasem osobnom slucaju, iste metode ne pale uvijek jednako kod jednog te istog djeteta. 
A onda dolazimo do postivanja djeteta kao osobe... i razilazimo se i udaljavamo milijune godina.

----------


## sandra23

ajme ljudi koliko bespotrebne rasprave ni očemu. Svak će svoje odgajati kako misli da treba , baciti dijete u zid i lupiti ga po guzi je vama isto-dakle  :shock:  
Moje će dobiti po riti 100% kad ja budem smatrala da je pretjeralo na neki način .Bacala u zid ga nikad ne budem , niti preko balkona , niti mislim gasiti čikove na njoj , niti ju maltiti tavom po glavi  , niti sexsualno zlostavljati, niti zaključavati i puštati da vrišti , niti spremati u ormar u mrak , niti je ostavljati na cesti gladnu i golu ...ali vidim vama je  to sve isto.... I ne mislim da nisam normalna pa ako netko proba sugerirati...
Da ste se kad susreli sa zlostavljanim djetetom i vidjeli zlostavljanje malo bi drugačije razmišljali , kako sve trpate u isti koš tkđ mi nije jasno , a opet ste jako osijetljivi na sve ostali nijanse...
Kako god , nepotrebno je pokretati ovakve rasprave , jer svako svoje misli , to mi je isto kao rasprava ima li boga? ili je li homoseksualizam normalan? ili sl.Samo se svi posvađaju.
Kao odgovor na prvi post o ovoj temi , ja sam dijete koje je dobilo po riti i šamar tu i tamo  , niti sam retardirana niti mentalno zakinuta , točno se sijećam kad mi je koja šamarčina dobro došla , a bilo je i nepravednih , no bez obzira na to ne mislim da mi je majka bešćutna gadura i da me je zlostavljala i da me nije voljela jer je svoju ljubav i brigu dokazala u sve ove godine koliko postojim i previše puta. sa činjenicom da mi nije dozvolila neke stvari pomogla mi je da budem samostalna i znam se sama snaći kroz život i za ruku me se ne treba voditi na što sam ja ponosna i želim i svoje dijete tako odgojiti.
U Nizozemskoj je oformljena pedofilska stranka i traže dozvolu za sex sa 12godišnjacima , trošite radije energiju na to , jer to je ZLOSTAVLJANJE.
Umjesto da se svadite hoće li neko dijete biti ili ne retardirano jer je dobilo po riti.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninet

Sandra, ti se mozda jos predomislis kad rodis.Nije mi jasno....jos si trudna, ali vec imas akcioni plan odgoja sa 100% po guzi kad ti procjenis da je pretjeralo.... Zasto radije ne bi uzela neku literaturu koja ce ti pokazati da moze i bez "po riti"?

I da....naravno da nije isto gasiti cikove na djetetu, i dati mu po guzi, kao sto nije isto ni po guzi i samarcina.
To su sve blazi i tezi stupnjevi fizickog nasilja.

----------


## sandra23

Relka sam 100% jer sam uvjerena da će jednom sigurno dobiti i ne mislim tvrditi da ju nikad ne budem udarila. Pretjerati znači npr. da joj padne na pamet reći mi neku prostotu , udarati okolo djecu....
Ja ne mislim da je previše očekivati od 3g starog djeteta da te sluša i ne razbija po kući , jer ako ga već tad možeš upisati na engleski ili vjeronauk i sposobno je učiti nešto  ne vidim  razlog da se radi debila od djeteta i govori se da "ne razumiju". a ako može učiti engleski bome će i slušati mene kad kažem da se ne gura glava u pećnicu i da se ne ližu štekeri koliko god se to njoj činilo zabavno.Nisam sad ja napravila ratni plan batina do njene 20g. Ali neke joj stvari u nedogled ne mislim objašnjavati.A mislim imati bar troje , i na šta bi ličilo da ja troje djece svaki dan ponavljam u nedogled godinama iste stvari?Da nemam nikakvog drugog posla u životu i svu volju i želju i strpljenje ovog svijeta ne bi stigla. Ni meni se nije u nedogled objašnjavalo. Naučila sam shvaćati brže. Jer takav je život u koji to dijete šaljem.

----------


## ninet

_Ja ne mislim da je previše očekivati od 3g starog djeteta da te sluša i ne razbija po kući , jer ako ga već tad možeš upisati na engleski ili vjeronauk i sposobno je učiti nešto ne vidim razlog da se radi debila od djeteta i govori se da "ne razumiju". a ako može učiti engleski bome će i slušati mene kad kažem da se ne gura glava u pećnicu i da se ne ližu štekeri koliko god se to njoj činilo zabavno._

Slazem se s ovim. Jedino sto sam sigurna da im stvari mozes puno bolje objasniti jezikom nego sakom.  :Smile:

----------


## sandra23

Vidiš da se ipak negdje slažemo  :Smile:  . Ja ne mislim reći da su moj prvi izbor packe. Ali nisam ih niti apsolutno isključila.Nekad , ovisno o situaciji i djetetu mislim da mogu dobro doći. Ali to ovisi o puno toga i kao što je hana.sara rekla o inteligenciji roditelja ovisi dobra procijena i ne može se sa svakim jednako niti se može napraviti recept.  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> ajme ljudi koliko bespotrebne rasprave ni očemu. Svak će svoje odgajati kako misli da treba , baciti dijete u zid i lupiti ga po guzi je vama isto-dakle  :shock:


Ne,  naravno da nije isto. Fizicki je jaaaako velika razlika.  No psihicki i ne mora biti.  Utjecaj malog udaranja na psihu djeteta moze isto biti vrlo pogubno.





> Kako god , nepotrebno je pokretati ovakve rasprave , jer svako svoje misli , to mi je isto kao rasprava ima li boga? ili je li homoseksualizam normalan? ili sl.


Svakako da je potrebno.  Kako educirati ljude koji svi isto misle?  :Wink:   Kroz ovakve rasprave se najbolje nauci stosta.






> Kao odgovor na prvi post o ovoj temi , ja sam dijete koje je dobilo po riti i šamar tu i tamo  , niti sam retardirana niti mentalno zakinuta , točno se sijećam kad mi je koja šamarčina dobro došla , a bilo je i nepravednih


Vrlo vjerojatno zato mislis da je to OK i prihvatljivo udariti dijete - jer si to gledala kao prihvatljivi obrazac ponasanja cijeli svoj zivot. Gledala sam i ja to oko sebe cijeli svoj zivot, i meni je bilo prihvatljivo udariti dijete - sve dok se nije rodilo i dok nisam spoznala da postoje i bolje metode.





> no bez obzira na to ne mislim da mi je majka bešćutna gadura i da me je zlostavljala i da me nije voljela jer je svoju ljubav i brigu dokazala u sve ove godine koliko postojim i previše puta.


Nitko to od nas ne misli.  Ja prva to ne mislim.  Mama   :Love:    Ali mislim i znam da sada postoje bolji nacini  (i ona to sada zna i podrzava me u tome u potpunosti   :Heart:  ).  Zasto raditi neku staru (stetnu) praksu, ako znamo da postoji bolji nacin?




> sa činjenicom da mi nije dozvolila neke stvari pomogla mi je da budem samostalna i znam se sama snaći kroz život i za ruku me se ne treba voditi na što sam ja ponosna i želim i svoje dijete tako odgojiti.


Ovo potpisujem u potpunosti.  Ne dozvoljavanje nekih stvari nije isto sto i udaranje   :Wink:  




> Umjesto da se svadite hoće li neko dijete biti ili ne retardirano jer je dobilo po riti.


O, ne.  Nece dijete biti retardirano (barem se nadam). Ali druge psiholoske posljedice ce postojati - zasigurno.




> Pretjerati znači npr. da joj padne na pamet reći mi neku prostotu , udarati okolo djecu....


Mozda je bolji nacin da saznas ZASTO je dijete to napravilo pa to "izljecis", nego da udaras po simptomima   :Wink:  

Nadam se da ce ti se misljenje promijeniti kad budes rodila i kad budes procitala neku literaturu na tu temu.

Imamo mi tu podosta mama sa vise djece pa ne udaraju djecu.  To nije izgovor. Stvar je izbora.

----------


## dijanam

> Stjepan Lice:
> Djetinji svijet
> 
>         Svime što jesmo, i samim svojim disanjem, oblikujemo svijet svoje djece. Mi smo im, prije svih, blagoslov i znak - ili sablazan. Strahovita je odgovornost na nama. Stoga ništa što se tiče djetinjeg svijeta ne smijemo shvaćati olako. Jer silno je lako pozlijediti djetinju dušu, djetinje biće. 
> 
> Odrasli i njihove batine
> 
>         Odviše je nemarnosti i grubosti u našim brakovima i našim obiteljima. Među tim grubostima posebno se ističu batine. "Batina je iz raja izašla." - tvrdi tzv. narodna mudrost. No, pitajte djecu. Ona su sklonija mišljenju da je batina iz raja izbačena. Ondje je bila nepoželjna, a ovdje je, očito, dospjela u pogrešne ruke.
> 
> ...

----------


## bubimirko

Dijanam....koji je to Stjepan Lice........kaj taj radi u životu-jer taj radil na Pravnom faxu i bil neki član odbora na HRT-u??????

----------


## Storma

> Storma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja bih postavila hipotetsku situaciju, Hana_Sara. Majka ima dijete koje je intelektualno ograniceno, ne znam tocan naziv, ali recimo da se moze maksimalno razviti do dobi od tri-cetiri godine. Znaci, staro je cetiri godine, i na vrhuncu svojih mogucnosti shvacanja. Pojmanemam sto je djeci te starosti najzanimljivije, al recimo da uporno gura prste u steker. Kako rijesiti tu situaciju, s tvoje tocke gledista?
> 
> Ako ga lupi po guzi, ono nece moci "nauciti" poantu, niti je shvatiti kad bude vece, jer je doseglo svoj maksimum. U tom slucaju, majka iskazuje samo svoju frustraciju, i vrsi nasilje nad djetetom.
> 
> Ako odluci da ga nece "po guzi", jer dijete ionako ne shvaca poantu, ne znaci li to da je lupanje po guzi samo po sebi nepotrebno?
> 
> ...


probat cu jos jednom

----------

Opet ja. Ali ne mogu ne reagirati jer mi je ovo podmetanje kukavičjeg jajeta..

Oprosti, Storma, hipoteza je pomalo Mengeleovski postavljena.
Dijete koje je intelektualno ograničeno, nažalost, takvo i ostaje. Nema veće tuge, veće ljubavi i osjećaja pružanja zaštite negoli ona koja se razvija za takvo dijete. Stoga smatram da je potpuno nepotrebno postavaljati takove početne uvjete da se dokaže ne/svrhovitost bilo čega. Naravno da hendikepirano dijete nećeš nikad udariti ni pecnuti jer ono to nikad neće moći percipirati kao zdravo dijete koje svakodnevno napreduje, osim kad se hipotetski gledano - guši koricom salate. Kao da slijepo dijete silom tjeramo bojati u bojicama ili gluho da pjeva sa sluhom, možda će neki i moći, ali većina njih to neće moći nikada bilo što mi poduzeli, kao što će intelektualno hendikepirano dijete teško shvatiti i cilj batina i cilj zabrane.. Stoga smatram da je besmisleno hendikepirano dijete uzimati za usporedbu sa zdravim djetetom.

Kao što netko napiše..stavit ćeš ormar ispred utičnice i voljeti dijete kakvo jest.

Bolje naći neko drugo pitanje. Npr..koji li su emotivni mehanizmi koji reguliraju percepciju batina. Zašto smo neki od nas emotivniji, a neki indiferentniji na batine? Zašto nekima od nas tzv "velike batine" ostavljaju manji trag nego nekome pec po prstu. Stvar odgoja i socijalne interakcije ili genetika?

----------


## flower

navika...prestane biti bitno, otupi guza/ruka...
svi smo mi ljudska bica i negdje smo nacelno s time da ne treba se tuci - samo sto jos uvijek ne znamo sto onda drugo napraviti.
a smjesno mi je da se dijete norm. intelig. treba tuci a ono koje je na stupnju ment. retard - ne, i to s objasnjenjem ovaj prvi ce shvatiti, a drugi nece...neznam da li to progresivno ide pa darovite s visokim IQ treba jos cesce tuci jer ce oni to najbolje shvatiti - sto li?

----------


## AdioMare

> Opet ja. 
> 
> Bolje naći neko drugo pitanje. Npr..koji li su emotivni mehanizmi koji reguliraju percepciju batina. Zašto smo neki od nas emotivniji, a neki indiferentniji na batine? Zašto nekima od nas tzv "velike batine" ostavljaju manji trag nego nekome pec po prstu. Stvar odgoja i socijalne interakcije ili genetika?


Opet i ja.
A i u ovom zadnjem pasosu dio je odgovora na pitanje.

----------

> a smjesno mi je da se dijete norm. intelig. treba tuci a ono koje je na stupnju ment. retard - ne, i to s objasnjenjem ovaj prvi ce shvatiti, a drugi nece...


ne, ne, ne...eto vidiš malicioznosti.... moja je početna tvrdnja da dijete s retardacijom ne smijemo tući nikad...točka...

ako napišem da slano nije zdravo, onda to ne znači da tvrdim da je slatko zdravo... kao što si mi, flower, podmetnula..ako kažem da je bolesno tući hendikepirano dijete da je ispravno tući zdravo dijete ito što je pamtnije..više...čemu takve gradacije?

..ne treba nikoga tući ni ponižavati, ali poruka koju može dobiti i shvatiti zdravo dijete je sasvim drugačija od poruke koju može dobiti i shvatiti  (ako uopće može shvatiti) hendikepirano dijete..

Ne nastojim oskrnaviti polariziranost prema nenasilju nego samo odbaciti (meni) apsurdnu pretpostavku za usporedbu.

----------


## VedranaV

Ovo je sad pitanje koje se meni postavlja, s tim da ne mislim da ti tako misliš, Virgo, niti da si tako napisala - da li ćemo kod hendikepiranog djeteta prihvatiti njegovu "grešku" i ponašati se lijepo, a kad zdravo dijete pogriješi, njegov stupanj razvoja neće igrati preveliku ulogu (makar zaista može biti isti stupanj razvoja), nego ćemo ga naučiti lekciju, prvo milom, pa ako ne ide, onda silom? Jer smo MI sigurni da ONO to može. A kod hendipekiranog smo sigurni da ne može.

I otprije mi se to vrti po glavi, kao da postoji misao da je u djetetu neka greška koju treba istjerati.

Zanimljivo mi je ovo što si napisala, flo.

----------

> da li ćemo kod hendikepiranog djeteta prihvatiti njegovu "grešku" i ponašati se lijepo, a kad zdravo dijete pogriješi, njegov stupanj razvoja neće igrati preveliku ulogu (makar zaista može biti isti stupanj razvoja), nego ćemo ga naučiti lekciju, prvo milom, pa ako ne ide, onda silom?


Razlika je u tome, citirajmo već dosadni primjer, zdravo dijete koje dobije pec, prestati gurati prste u struju na neko vrijeme, a sukcesivno će shvatiti opasnost guranja prsta u struju, dok ono retardirano, u fazi 3 godine -  do kraja života..neće..batinom ga nećemo ništa doli maltretirati. Ako smo svjesni toga da će nam dijete (ne znam kakva je mogućnost učenja kod takve djece, ali recimo) do kraja života gurati prste u struju, onda ćemo stvarno poduzeti sve da do te struje i općenito opasnosti ne dođe s malo povećanom pozornošću. Ako dijete ne napreduje preko neke dobi, ono će svakodnevno ponavljati iste ili slične radnje, pa se možemo itekako bolje pripremiti na opasne situacije nego dijete koje sa svakim danom razvoja divergira u nekom interesu.




> Jer smo MI sigurni da ONO to može. A kod hendipekiranog smo sigurni da ne može.


Ispravka, mi smo sigurni da će ono to moći, znati i shvatiti. Kod hendikepiranog smo sigurni da ono to neće moći. (Ako je stalo na razvojnoj fazi 3 godine). 




> I otprije mi se to vrti po glavi, kao da postoji misao da je u djetetu neka greška koju treba istjerati..


Ja nisam stekla takav dojam. Nemaju djeca greške. Mi nosimo greške, a pitanje je koliko ih možemo sravniti i koliku odgovornost preuzimamo. Ja ju preuzimam za udjeljivanje nekoliko packi.

----------


## VedranaV

Ne znam jesam li dobro shvatila - onda bi u ovom primjeru zdravo dijete dobilo pec zato što će jednom moći shvatiti da je struja opasna, ne zato što to sad može, a oko hendikepiranog ćemo mi prilagoditi okolinu jer nemamo druge?




> a pitanje je koliko ih možemo sravniti i koliku odgovornost preuzimamo. Ja ju preuzimam za udjeljivanje nekoliko packi.


Ne razumijem ovaj dio.

----------


## Storma

Virgo, ti nisi nasilnik, a ja nisam Mengele.

Postavila sam to pitanje iz jednostavnog razloga. Vjerujem da fizicki i mentalno zdrava djeca rade ono sto nas izluduje zbog nase reakcije i/ili vlastite znatizelje. Poanta je u tome da ni zdravo dijete ne moze shvatiti ZASTO nesto ne smije. Ne shvacaju uzrok i posljedicu. Ono sto naglasavamo ovdje, zasto je fizicko kaznjavanje pogresno - zato sto dijete ne cini nesto iz straha, srama, stovec, a ne zato sto je percipiralo lekciju "strest ce te 220, a onda ajme majko". Koliko je onda smisleno tuci ih? (Narocito ako ih netko drugi, za to isto, nece istuci. Tu mogu uciti samo o granicama ljudi, a nista o struji).

S druge strane, razlikujem pec po prstima i lupanje po guzi. Nije, isto, ni blizu. No nije ni nacin rjesavanja problema. MORA postojati drugi nacin.
Reci cu da su djeca jednakovrijedna, bilo muska ili zenska, no ima i jos jedno pitanje: Sto ih ucimo kada ih tucemo? Ne brine me onaj dio da nasilje rada nasilje, brine me onaj drugi dio, "zasluzene" kazne. Ja sam zensko dijete, a imam i kcer. Ne pada mi napamet IKADA dici ruku na nju, a POGOTOVO kada mislim da je "kriva". Ne zato sto sam moralist ni supermama, vec iz bojazni. Zar sam ju nosila, rodila i ulozit cu srca i truda u nju, da bi ju onda neko go*** ubilo od batina? I da bi ona mislila da je to OK, jer je KRIVA? Toga se bojim, i u tome je poanta. Mene su znali natuc i nije me to diralo (nije ni bio "prejako"). Al uvijek me mucio taj dio o "zasluzenosti", i puno puta sam pogresno reagirala, unatoc opiranju moga zdravog razuma a sve zato sto je tanki glasic u mojoj glavi govorio da je taj netko u pravu,  da sam kriva i time sve to zasluzila. 
Zelimo li to svojoj djeci?

----------

> oko hendikepiranog ćemo mi prilagoditi okolinu jer nemamo druge?


Jedino to sam eksplicitno rekla. Uz pretpostavku da dijete ne može napredovati. Nema nam druge nego štititi ga.

A kako se dogovarati sa zdravim djetetom...ipak ponajviše ovisi kakvo je dijete. Netko razgovara ustrajno pa uspije, netko razgovara ustrajno pa ne uspije pa sve zaštiti pa uspije, netko razgovara ustrajno pa ne uspije, pa sve zaštiti, pa ne uspije, pa tek onda ide pec kao krajnja metoda.




> Citat: 
> a pitanje je koliko ih možemo sravniti i koliku odgovornost preuzimamo. Ja ju preuzimam za udjeljivanje nekoliko packi.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ne razumijem ovaj dio.


Ja sam grešnica, uglavnom ne činim zlo, ali katkad sam jalna. Moje je dijete rođeno čisto. Moje dijete iskušava svijet i to je čisto. U svojem iskušavanju svijeta učinilo neke radnje koje su vrlo riskantne po zdravlje i to sukcesivno više puta unatoč svemu. Grešno je tući djecu. Ja sam joj dala pec po prstima da više ne čini to što smatram preopasnim i to je moj grijeh kojim nastojim riješiti situaciju. Za 4 radnje, precizno. Ponižavajuće za dijete, svakako. Ali sam bila uvijek potpuno racionalna pri toj odluci. Prihvaćam moju odgovornost za grijeh uz sve moguće posljedice koje to može ostaviti.






> Poanta je u tome da ni zdravo dijete ne moze shvatiti ZASTO nesto ne smije


Ali može shvatiti da nešto ne smije. Jer ako gurne prste u utičnicu ili popentra se po ogradi, doživjet će dozu poniženja od mene, ako ju zateknem. Toliko može shvatiti, a za fazu nerazumijevanja meni dovoljno. Uvijek je imala izbor, koji je mogla shvatiti..to radi SAMO kad sam ja uz tebe. Svjesno je preskakala tu opciju i skrivala se. hendikepirano dijete ne znam da li baš tako može usvojiti moju restrikciju...ako može..onda povlačim rečeno, ali u okvirima zadane hipoteze, smatram da to nije moguće.
Sad (gotovo) uvijek traži moju suradnju i ne udjeljujem joj packe. Iskušava se samostalno u pothavtima koje i ona procjenjuje kao "bezopasne" (uzeti čašu iz ormara, napuniti mlijeko i iznenaditi me čašom mlijeka sa slamicom), ali kad idemo miksati....sad idemo zajedno i radosno




> S druge strane, razlikujem pec po prstima i lupanje po guzi. Nije, isto, ni blizu. No nije ni nacin rjesavanja problema. MORA postojati drugi nacin.


Slažem se. Mnoge cure kažu da su uspjele i ja im čestitam.




> Al uvijek me mucio taj dio o "zasluzenosti", i puno puta sam pogresno reagirala, unatoc opiranju moga zdravog razuma a sve zato sto je tanki glasic u mojoj glavi govorio da je taj netko u pravu, da sam kriva i time sve to zasluzila. 
> Zelimo li to svojoj djeci?


Ja mislim da je ovo far beyond sporadičnog peca po prstima, ali slažem se da batine mogu itekako dovesti do takvog stava o samom sebi. Ja djecu nikad ne kažnjavam batinama, a i dragi Bog zna koliko me sekira drugorazredna percepcija žene i ženskih vrijednosti u društvu uopće..

PS Storma..oprosti na uvođenju Mengelea..nije bila namjera tebe uspoređivati

----------


## a zakaj

Virgo, ja se divim tvojoj ustrajnosti u argumentiranju!
I uopce me ne cudi da ti je i curica odlucna i uporna kad nesto naumi   :Smile:

----------


## flower

virgo - 


> Ja sam grešnica, uglavnom ne činim zlo, ali katkad sam jalna. Moje je dijete rođeno čisto. Moje dijete iskušava svijet i to je čisto. U svojem iskušavanju svijeta učinilo neke radnje koje su vrlo riskantne po zdravlje i to sukcesivno više puta unatoč svemu. Grešno je tući djecu. Ja sam joj dala pec po prstima da više ne čini to što smatram preopasnim i to je moj grijeh kojim nastojim riješiti situaciju. Za 4 radnje, precizno. Ponižavajuće za dijete, svakako. Ali sam bila uvijek potpuno racionalna pri toj odluci. Prihvaćam moju odgovornost za grijeh uz sve moguće posljedice koje to može ostaviti.


jel smatras da je to tako bilo zbog nje ili zbog tebe? ili zbog neke kombinacije?

----------


## Storma

Virgo, ti si mi ok, i nisam zamjerila.

Moje pitanje je vezano uz nesto sto je Hana Sara napisala..negdje...u ovoj raspravi, da djeca nisu...hmmm..potpuno razvijeni ljudi, ili osobe, ili tako nesto, i da ih je ZATO ok tuci, pa otud moja hipotetska situacija.
Na koji btw, nije odgovorio nitko, osim tebe, koaj ionako nisi dosla dalje od peca po prstima, pa se time i ne racunas   :Razz:  

Zao mi je samo sto umjeto adekvatne resprave imamo ili svadu, ili se nekoga navodno podrzava u tisini i preko privatnih poruka.
PIIIIIP covjeka koji ne stoji iza svojih stavova.

----------


## Storma

koje greske....brisem, anita place

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Zao mi je samo sto umjeto adekvatne resprave imamo ili svadu, ili se nekoga navodno podrzava u tisini i preko privatnih poruka.
> PIIIIIP covjeka koji ne stoji iza svojih stavova.


a da to sluuuucajno nema veze s tim kako se na ovom forumu tretiraju ljudi koji ne pristaju uz vecinu, koji imaju neke svoje ideje i ne odgajaju 100% po Juulu? to je upravo razlog sto sam se povukla iz rasprave, jer u ovakvom okruzenju *nema* rasprave. samo sirenje jednoumlja, tapsanje jedno drugo po ramenima za odlicnost rasudivanja.

i dalje stojim iza toga da dijete kao takvo nije jos razvijena i potpuna licnost. kao sto veli Biblija ...

_"Follishness is bound up in the heart of a child, but the rod of discipline will drive it far from him' (Proverbs 22:15)"_

 :Wink:

----------


## Zorana

Hana Sara, ni ti ne zastupas svoje stavove nista manje nego netko drugi svoje.   :Smile:   Tako da i nema bas smisla da prebacujes krivnju na sugovornike.
Kad vec ponovo vadis citate iz Biblije, moram reci da mi je jako cudno to sto se ovdje javljaju mame vjernice i iznose oprecna misljenja od onoga koje ti iznosis. (toliko o jednoumlju u pojedinim "strujama")
Iako se Biblija i sl. knjige smatraju "bezvremenskima", tj. mudrost koju iznose nadilazi vrijeme i prostor, ipak mislim da se neke stvari ne bi trebale uzimati zdravo za gotovo i da bi se price iz "onog" vremena trebale prilagoditi "ovom" vremenu. Jer, eto...razvili smo se, otisli smo dalje u shvacanju svijeta, zivota, medjusobnih odnosa itd.
Vec sam navela biblijski primjer, tj. slucaj u kojem muz ne moze imati djecu sa svojom zenom pa mu sluskinja rodi dijete. Da i to dovucemo u dimenziju danasnjeg zivota i takve citate pisemo?

Svi koji su proucavali Novi zavjet i lik Isusa Krista, znaju koliko je on volio djecu i s kakvim postovanjem im je prilazio. Nevjerovatno bi mi bilo i pomisliti da bi jedna takva licnost zastupala teze tipa: batina je iz raja izasla. 

Na kraju, totalno mi se bezveze cini dovlaciti religioznu stranu nasih licnosti u ovakve rasprave. Tema je roditeljstvo pa onda i razgovarajmo iskljucivo kao roditelji. Religija nek ostane ono sto bi ustvari i trebala biti: privatna stvar svakog pojedinca.

----------


## Zorana

Ja mislim da su se neke cure stvarno potrudile da ti argumentiraju svoje stavove. Zao mi je sto cinjenicu da mnogi clanovi foruma dijele misljenja dozivljavas kao "sirenje jednoumlja", "tapsanje po ramenima" i sl. 
Ja vec godinama dolazim na ovaj forum i mogu reci da jako volim ovdje pisati jer mi je nevjerovatno koliko sam tu stvari naucila, na koliko sam jakih licnosti u ovom virtualnom prostoru naisla....
Uostalom, nije uopce presudno da se slazemo oko ove teme....mislim da ima dovoljno podforuma i jako puno otvorenih tema na kojima bi nam se mogla pridruziti. Bez nekih opterecavajucih osjecaja jer se nismo dobro "nasli" u ovoj raspravi.   :Smile:

----------


## Storma

Hana_Sara, prestajem ocekivati odgovor, i samim time je raspravi kraj. Nisam te napala nijednom riječju, no svejedno nisam dobila (bilokakav) odgovor.

Apropos jednoumlja, kako to da su virgo i jos neke cure zive, i dapace jos uvijek pisu na forumu?

A jednoumlje...gle, ovo je odredena vrsta roditeljskog foruma, gdje se djeca (uglavnom) odgajaju na odreden nacin. Zasto te cudi sto slicno razmisljamo?
Kada sam dosla ovdje, bila sam JAAAKO ostra i osudivala. Rode su me naucile razumjeti i tolerirati, cak iako ne odobravam.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara, prestajem ocekivati odgovor, i samim time je raspravi kraj. Nisam te napala nijednom riječju, no svejedno nisam dobila (bilokakav) odgovor.
> 
> Apropos jednoumlja, kako to da su virgo i jos neke cure zive, i dapace jos uvijek pisu na forumu?
> 
> A jednoumlje...gle, ovo je odredena vrsta roditeljskog foruma, gdje se djeca (uglavnom) odgajaju na odreden nacin. Zasto te cudi sto slicno razmisljamo?
> Kada sam dosla ovdje, bila sam JAAAKO ostra i osudivala. Rode su me naucile razumjeti i tolerirati, cak iako ne odobravam.


razumijes li i toleriras i moj stav onda  :Wink: ? to je sve sto sam ja trazila na ovom forumu, jer me upravo to i raspigalo: nerazumijevanje i osudivanja svega sto ne propisuje Juul, svega sto se ne slaze sa vecinsko "(kršitelj koda)ijevskim"  :Laughing:   nacinom odgoja djece koji mlade mame tu prakticiraju.  

a sto se tvog pitanja tice, Virgo ti je super odgovorila... to je neusporedivo, isto kao sto i skole za takvu djecu (ako uopce idu u skolu) nisu iste kao one za prosjecno inteligentnu  :Wink:

----------


## seni

evo sad smo i hipiji postali.   :Laughing:  
(mada, moglo bi se razumjeti i kao kompliment)

----------

> virgo - 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ja sam grešnica, uglavnom ne činim zlo, ali katkad sam jalna. Moje je dijete rođeno čisto. Moje dijete iskušava svijet i to je čisto. U svojem iskušavanju svijeta učinilo neke radnje koje su vrlo riskantne po zdravlje i to sukcesivno više puta unatoč svemu. Grešno je tući djecu. Ja sam joj dala pec po prstima da više ne čini to što smatram preopasnim i to je moj grijeh kojim nastojim riješiti situaciju. Za 4 radnje, precizno. Ponižavajuće za dijete, svakako. Ali sam bila uvijek potpuno racionalna pri toj odluci. Prihvaćam moju odgovornost za grijeh uz sve moguće posljedice koje to može ostaviti.
> 			
> 		
> 
> jel smatras da je to tako bilo zbog nje ili zbog tebe? ili zbog neke kombinacije?


Možda zbog...prirode?  :Wink: ..to bi bio odgovor pod c?..kombinacija?
Ne znam što odgovoriti, već sam se toliko isecirala da se više ne mogu spojiti....anyway...acqua passata...

A zakaj..možda sam takva jer sam nekad gledala sapunice, a one..nikad ne završavaju  :Razz:

----------


## Sanja

A propos Juula i jednoumlja - ja sam odluku da nikad neću tući svoju djecu donijela jako davno.

Prvo i najvažnije: mene, naime, moji nikad nisu tukli, pa _znam_ da takav odgoj funkcionira.

Drugo: imali smo odličnog profesora psihologije u srednjoj školi koji nam je stalno i uporno objašnjavao da batine ne samo da nisu potrebne, nego su i štetne. I davao nam je dosta dodatne literature kojom je potkrepljivao svoje stavove. Te spoznaje su mi dodatno učvršćene na fakultetu, kroz nekoliko kolegija iz pedagoške grupe predmeta.

Treće: u mom krugu prijatelja bilo je djece koja su manje ili više redovito dobivala batine i jako se bojala svojih roditelja. (Najprije bojala, a tek zatim ih voljela, poštivala, itd.). Uvijek mi ih je bilo žao, taj strah nisam mogla razumjeti, a njihovih roditelja sam se i ja na neki način bojala, iako sam znala da nisam ni u kakvoj opasnosti.

Četvrto: u svom krugu prijatelja imala sam i djece odgojene posve bez batina. Prema kriterijima "uspješnosti" koje upotrebljava Hana_Sara, svi do jednog su bez dileme uspješni.

Peto: Juula sam odavno kupila i nikako ga ne stignem pročitati. Tako da ne bih rekla da sam pod njegovim utjecajem, osim što ću možda, čitajući ga, otkriti da se po mnogim pitanjima slažemo (ne bih se čudila).

Šesto: hipi.   :Laughing:  Uf, a ja sam se oduvijek smatrala pankericom u duši.   :Laughing:  


* * *

Inače, odlično mi je Stormino pitanje o hendikepiranoj djeci.

Ako se slažemo (a slažemo se  :Smile:   ) da bismo takvu djecu maksimalno zaštitili od svih opasnosti i ne kažnjavali ih ako se u njih dovedu, kako bi bilo da i vlastitu djecu do određene dobi _jednostavno štitimo od opasnosti bez kažnjavanja,_ a tek kad postanu dovoljno veliki da _shvate_ opasnost, počnemo s "odgojem" (i opet, bez batina). Nije li glupo da malo dijete dobije po guzi zato jer ne razumije opasnost, ali će je _jednog dana kad naraste_ moći razumjeti, pa su te batine valjda neka preventivna mjera, što li? 

Virgo, ništa osobno, samo razmišljam naglas.  :Smile:

----------


## Hana_Sara

a ti meni i danje Sanja ARGUMENTIRAS svoj izbor   :Rolling Eyes:  ... to fakat ne kuzim. ja totalno shvacam tvoj stav, ali se sa njim ne SLAZEM   :Wink:  . moj cilj nije da vi ovdje svi prihvatite moj nacin ili da se slozite sa mnom, jednostavno da ne osudujete ono sto vi sami ne prakticirate ili mozda ne znate puno o tome (kao na primjer o odgoju cetvero male djece u jednom kucanstvu). to je meni sve ok dok ne bacate osude okolo te se drzite kao da je vase jedino pravo i popile svu pamet svijeta. to mi je cisto nepotrebno, i onako na kraju svi radimo prema svojo savjesti i kako mislimo da je za dijete dugorocno najbolje   :Smile:  

sto se hipija tice, bas dobro kaj ne   :Laughing:  ... totalno dojam koj sam dobila kad sam bacila oko na ostale topice ovog foruma : AP, vegetarijanstvo, marame, ne po guzi.... a ko voli , nek izvoli   :Wink:  (ali sigurno nije jedini ispravan nacin odgoja)

----------


## Sanja

Hana_Sara, argumentiram svoj izbor, jedino kao što i ti argumentiraš svoj, ni više ni manje.

Ne osuđujem te, nego te cijelo vrijeme pokušavam razumjeti.  :Smile:  

I, recimo: koristim jednokratne pelene, ne nosim dijete u marami (rado bih, ali ona neće), imam kolica i klokanicu, nisam vegetarijanka... I super se osjećam na ovom forumu! Zato fakat ne kužim o kakvom jednoumlju pričaš.  :Smile:

----------


## Magdalena

I prije nego što sam postala mama znala sam da neću tući svoje dijete, to mi se nikako nije uklapalo u rubriku Odgoj. Tada su me ismijavali, govorili mi nešto u stilu; primijenit ćeš ploču kad rodiš, bla, bla...
Onda su me u vrijeme kad je moja buba imala jedno 10 mjeseci pitali jesam li već počela s fizičkim kaznama, kao treba krenut na vrijeme da djeca znaju što se smije, a što ne smije :?   :Crying or Very sad:  ...
Da skratim, mladunče ima nešto više od tri godine, niti sam je ikad udarila niti sam osjetila potrebu za tim. Mislim da bih se osjećala ko zadnje g.... da je udarim, a taj si osjećaj fakat ne želim priuštiti.
Žao mi je što još postoje ljudi koji misle da je to u redu. I žao mi je što nemam moći, snage, retorike, načina da ih uvjerim da to NIJE u redu.
Toliko.

----------


## Storma

Hana Sara, kuzim ja tebe. Batine su definitivno shortcut. Dapace, u XYZ situacija vidim kod svog djeteta da bi puno lakse bilo nalupat ju par puta, i uzivati u miru. Medutim, ja trazim DUGOROCNA rjesenja, a batine to DEFINITIVNO nisu.
Shvacam zasto si istukla svog malog. Plus je vec to sto ga nisi izbubetala iz hira, vec zbog razloga.
Razilazimo se "samo" u tome sto ja smatram da ne postoji razlog zbog kojeg bi djeca trebala dobivati batine. 
Nisi spomenula imas li muza/partnera/whatever, rjesavas li s njim probleme na isti nacin?
Ono sto ja zelim ati svom djetetu je postovanje i ljudsko dostojanstvo, a to se batinama definitivno unistava.
Moje osobno misljenje je slijedece: svaki roditelj odgaja svoje dijete onako kako on misli da je najbolje, i u to ne diram, cak i ako se ne slazem. Medutim, pitanje batina nije isto kao i vegetarijanstvo ili adaptirano ili stajaznam, kazna stajanja u kutu. I kako cujem, nije zakonito   :Razz:

----------


## bobaibeba

Ja nisam nešto rječita da opisujem što mislim naširoko i nadugačko ali ja jednostavno ne mogu zamisliti da udarim bilo koga a kamoli svoje dijete!!!
I neki ljudi rade veće "gluposti" nego moje dijete pa ih udaranjem neću odgojiti i ništa naučiti.
A tko misli da je OK udariti dijete uglavnom ne mogu na to utjecati jer svatko odgaja svoju djecu kako želi.Mogu jedino reći što ja mislim.

----------


## anchie76

Topic je splitan. Nastavak je ovdje.

----------

